# Probleme mit Ghost ERT/ Sammlung der Betroffenen



## GTRulez (8. Dezember 2006)

Hi dieses Forum soll alle zusammenbringen die etwas wegen Ihrer Erts bei Ghost erreichen wollen. 

Also postet mal schön rein. 

Gruss


----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Dezember 2006)

Worum geht es dir hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenman (8. Dezember 2006)

Schön das mal jemand die initiative ergreift 

Ich denke wir sollten konstruktiv mit den Reklamationen an Ghost herangehen wenn wir da gemeinsam etwas erreichen wollen.

Es gibt ja schon ein paar Biker die das Problem mit den gebrochenen Schrauben gut gelöst haben (Edelstahlschrauben ect.) und bis jetzt ja gut damit fahren bzw. Biken 

Die Lösung sollten wir vll an Ghost weitergeben mit der bitte um Nachbesserung in Form eines Nachrüstsatzes mit verstärkten Schrauben ect.
Zum wohl aller ERT Fahrer

Was das Knacken angeht so liegt das wohl daran das die Endmontage bei Ghost sehr mit dem Fett spart 

Lieder bleibt diese Problem meist an den Händlern hängen.

Auch das sollten wir an Ghost weitergeben.

Was den X-Fusion Dämpfer am 2006 Mod. angeht gebe ich es langsam auf und Ghost anscheinend auch da sie jetzt die 2007 Bikes ja mit einem Custom-Dämpfer von X-Fusion ausgestattet haben.

Ob wir hier erreichen können dass wir auch den Custom-X-Fusion Dämpfer im Austausch erhalten werden wir sehen, es währe zumindest eine nette Wiedergutmachung seitens Ghost.

Ich führ mich kann nur sagen wenn Ghost sich das nichts einfallen lässt war das mein letztes Bike von ihnen.

MfG Greenman


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (8. Dezember 2006)

ich wäre stark dafür, dass Ghost eine dauerhafte, vertrauenswürdige und stabile Lösung für die mehrfach brechenden Dämpferschrauben anbietet.

Ich hab meine durch eine VA Schraube von Würth ersetzt, aber ob an der Stelle eine M6er Schraube nicht sowieso unterdimensioniert is?! Die Buchse ist ja auch bissle ausgeschlagen und ich bin nicht überzeugt, dass mir das ganze weitere 12 Monate halten wird ... hab da einfach kein Vertrauen mehr rein!


Einen neuen Rahmen wird Ghost wohl kaum an alle rausrücken! Aber eine komplette (untere und obere) Dämpferbefestigung in min. M8 und bei denen, die Probleme mit dem X-Fusion haben, sollte auf den in 2006 wahlweise einsetzbaren Manitou Swinger 3 way (siehe Bike-Test von diesem Sommer) umgerüstet werden können.

Am gescheitesten schickt Ghost ein komplettes Set im Austausch:

Dämpfer Manitou und Buchsen mit Schrauben. Dann wärs komplett.

Tauschen kann das jeder selber, dazu brauchts nicht mal unbedingt einen Bikeshop. Das is einfacher als Reifen flicken!


----------



## Snakeskin (8. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
hier noch ein Betroffener, allerdings noch nicht mit der Schraube sondern mit einem zum zweiten mal defekten MC3R Dämpfer.
Ich muß nun mein ERT 7500 Mj.06 wieder zum Händler bringen da der Dämpfer jetzt dicht ist aber der Floodgate ohne Funktion ist.

Wieder 3 Wochen die Karre weg. Hoffentlich wird es bald Winter, dann ist es nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Greenman (8. Dezember 2006)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> Tauschen kann das jeder selber, dazu brauchts nicht mal unbedingt einen Bikeshop. Das is einfacher als Reifen flicken!



Wenn man einen Drehmomentschlüssel daheim hat vll ansonst kann ich davon nur abraten 

Weil nach fest kommt ab oder wieder ganz locker


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. Dezember 2006)

Also zumindest bei den 2005er-Modellen hat Ghost ja sogar eine Rückruf-Aktion gestartet. Kann mir also nicht vorstellen, dass die jetzt auf stur schalten.


----------



## Reitermaniac (8. Dezember 2006)

hi ich fahre ein ert 5500 hab es mir vor 2 monaten gekauft und mir ist schon die dämpfer schraube gebrochen wo bei der händler meinte die schraube sei zu kurz gewesen was ich mir aber schlecht vorstellen kann da sollte ghost schonw as unternehmen da dieses problem auch einige sicherheits riskien mit sich bringt 

PS: wie meint ihr das mit dem dämpfer?


----------



## Phi-Me (8. Dezember 2006)

jap, echt ne gute idee nen neuen thread aufzumachen!

@reitermaniac: da ist dein bike glaub ich nicht von betroffen... die 5700er modelle haben einen x fusion pva mid ner zweiten kammer eingebaut. dieser dämpfer ist kein bissle progressiv, wo man nicht xfusion einen vorwurf machen kann, sondern nur ghost! dieser dämpfer wurde nämlich absichtlich so entwickelt, dass er eine lineare kennlinie (ich glaub das nennt man so) besitzt.

hmm, ich schätz ma, ich krieg nen neuen rahmen(meiner knackt wie sau und das sind nicht die lager), obwohl ich da ehrlich gesagt nich scharf drauf bin. (was soll ich mit nem 160mm rahmen bei ner 140mm gabel) und die farben sind echt hässlich aber das wichtigste: es sind die selben scheiß schrauben da dran... (wie kann man nur sowas machen?)

bin ma gespannt, was sich ergibt, rad ist jez schon die dritte woche bei ghost...

tja, mal guckn, da das bike jawohl sowieso nochma weg muss, weil ich wochl nur nen rahmen bekomm, muss ich mir ja trotzdem was einfallen lassen... 

mfg philipp


----------



## Reitermaniac (8. Dezember 2006)

denkt ihr die northshore fr fahrer haben das gleich problem mit ihren schrauben?


----------



## Phi-Me (8. Dezember 2006)

gute frage, hab ich auch schon überlegt... die schrauben sehen glaich aus...

hab mich eben übrigens verschrieben... der neue rahmen hat doch nur 150 mm hinten, trotzdem ist nur der vom 7500er schön...

zum einsatzgebiet: ich hab noch nen 2006er katalog bei nem freund. ich glaub aber, den kann man auch runterladen! ich guck mir das ma an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (8. Dezember 2006)

also, habs gefunden: http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/download/katalog/GHOST_high_Katalog2006.pdf

hier kann man den 06er katalog downloaden.

geworben wird beim ert mit den zahlreichen gusssets usw... keine spur von tourenbike! die bewertung in sachen touren steht bei den gleichen drei sternchen wie bei freeride. allmountain und enduro is beides bei vollen 5 sternen. dh bei 2sternen 7500er hat bei dh und tour noch ein sternchen mehr!

von wegen tourenorientiert! faule ausrede!

mfg philipp


----------



## Fzogel (8. Dezember 2006)

Hi Zusammen.Erstmal FETTEN RESPEKT das endlich was zusammen geht.Mir würde es schon ausreichen,die obere Dämpferaufnahme auf M 8 aufzubohren!!!!Ansonsten gibts bei meinem 06er Model eigentlich keine Probleme .Die sollen sich nicht ins Hemd machen wegen 2 mm !!!!!Ich denke sowieso,das unter uns Bikern die Besseren Ingeneure sind.
Also....Macht weiter so......Gruss aus Franken


----------



## GTRulez (8. Dezember 2006)

So So schön zusehen das hier so viel los ist, auch wenn es zugleich bedeutet, dass Ihr alle Probs habt mit eurem Ert. Aber deswegen sind wir ja hier.

Also ich denke wir müssten uns auf ner Liste mir unseren Namen sammeln und dann einen Brief mit unseren Forderungen verfassen.

Dann dies mal an Ghost schicken und dann schaun was draus wird.

Es sollte jeder seine Leidensgeschichte anfügen und erzählen ob er Verletzungen durch den Schraubenbruch erlitten hat oder Glück hatte.

Also ich denke auch wie Fzogel, dass wenn man alles auf M 8ter Schrauben umbauen würde, allerdings auch mit geeigneten Schrauben, es schon eine deutliche Verbesserung ergeben würde.
Alternativ wäre auch die Überlegung einer Hülse durch welche die Schraube geführt wird.

Was meint Ihr? Lasst mal hören.

Ach ja die Probleme mit dem Knarzen im Vorbau und Tretlager werden wir wohl so hinnehmen müssen da sehe ich keinen konstruktiven Fehler.

Gruss GtRulez


----------



## Fzogel (9. Dezember 2006)

@GTRulez:Ich habe ja die obere aufnahme auf M8 gehabt,und habe mir eine Stahl Hülse selber gebaut die den durchmesser auf 6 mm verringert.Die Hülse ist aussen 8 mm innen 6 mm und breit ca.25 mm.Dadurch habe ich fast keine verbiegung mehr feststellen können.....Fast aber nur.Ein wenig gibt die Schraube trotzdem nach.Habe mir Schrauben mit der Härte 10.9 reingebaut,bin jetzt relativ zufrieden...
Bis dann...........


----------



## Phi-Me (9. Dezember 2006)

jap, is schon ne gute idee! 

mit der schraube würde mir jedoch persönlich nicht reichen. kommt zumindest darauf an, was das knacken im kompl. rahmen bei mir jez war. weil wenn bei der kleinsten kleinigkeit der rahmen mir unterm hintern wegklappt, bringt mir die schraube wirklich garnichs. für die die jez nur bei dem neuen thread dabei sind, schreib ich nochma meine leidensgeschichte auf:

nach ein paar tagen fing mein tretlager an zu knacken, dann is mir bei men kickout die schraube die tretlager mit kurbel verbindet gebrochen. 

ich zum händler (40-50km entfernt) meine mutter is schon total genervt...
de hat mir dann neue schrauben reingemacht und das tretlager gefettet. 

paar tage später ist mir dann die schraube gebrochen, kein plan wieso! 
da hat sich ein düsseldorfer händler dann bereit erklärt und sie mir gewechselt.

dann fing mein tretlager wieder an, als ich beim d.dorfer händler wegen was anderem war. der sagte da müsse ein besseres lager mit alu platten rein.
ich solle das bei ghost auf garantie versuchen... 

dann fing mein rahmen noch an entsätzlich zu knacken, weshlab mein bike jez bei ghost steht, da das knackne nicht durch fetten der lager wegzukriegen war. 

das schlimmste ist ja, dass dieses bike von mir nochnichma richtige genutzt wurde. ich hab nur ein paar sprünge über ne 50cm ramp gemacht. das kann doch wohl nich normal sein. ich hb mir ein enduro gekauft, damit ich auch ma in den bikepark kann. und jez hält das die sachen die ich mit meinem cube ams (wurde mir vor drei monaten gestohlen) 1 1/2 jahre gemacht hab nicht aus, viel schlimmer, das cube hat noch vieeel mehr mitgemacht. 

ein neuer dämpfer wäre natürlich auch nich schlecht, das ist glaube ich jedoch nicht durchzubringen...

mfg philipp


----------



## Reitermaniac (9. Dezember 2006)

ja das knacken ist bei mir auch ich hab aber mal nen kreftigen schuss ins lager geben hata ber nur 5 tage geholfen dann findg das gleiche an  2 tage danach stand ich beim kumpel im hof und wollte mit dme biken gehen fällt mir auf oh in der oberen aufhängung des dämpfers fehlt die schraube Oo und an diesem tag wären wir ne anstpruchsvollte tour gefahren was heißt mich hätte es geschmissen hmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fzogel (9. Dezember 2006)

...........Na da hab ich ja fast "Glück" mit meinem Bike.Bei mir knackt garnichts.Ausser mein Fox Dämpfer hat immer so ein leichtes Klackern gehabt,das aber nach einem Kundendienst bei TOXOHOLICS behoben ist.


----------



## silberfische (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaub, das muss ich auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu geben  .

Ich habe seit letztem Jahr (als ich endlich den 2006er Rahmen bekommen habe) mit Ghost abgeschlossen! Ich werde bei denen nichts mehr reklamieren. Das spart mir viele Nerven und ne Menge bikefreie Zeit.
Vom Fahrverhalten bin ich sehr zufrieden (das war ich ja auch schon mit dem 2005er). Auch die Dämpferanlenkung ist meiner Meinung nach OK. Ja, man könnte sich mittlerweile den 4-Way Dämpfer sparen, da der Hinterbau jetzt recht progressiv ist, aber ich finde es so OK.
Was mich allerdings schockiert sind die gebrochenen Dämpferschrauben  . Nachdem hier die ersten Bilder aufgetaucht sind, habe ich meinen Dämpfer ausgebaut und siehe da... die obere Dämpferschraube hatte gerade mal mit 2 Gewindegängen in der "Mutter" gehalten. Das diese (meiner Meinung nach) zu kurze Schraube irgendwann abreißt, ist für mich klar.

Da ich keine Lust auf nen verbogenen Hinterbau habe, habe ich den Umbau selbst in die Hand genommen. *Bitte nicht über die Schrauben lachen,... ich werde mir noch Edelstahlschrauben besorgen*, hatte aber nur ne normale 8.8er Inbusschraube + Mutter (welche mal etwas blaue Farbe abbekommen hat) zu Hause. So musste ich die Dämpferaufnahmen nur auf einer Seite von 6,x auf 8mm aufbohren.

Oben die M8er Inbusschraube (Kopf zur Hälfte auf 9mm abgedreht) und M8er Mutter (schräg abgedreht, damit sie in die gesenkte Wippe passt).
Unten die originale Schraube





So sieht es montiert aus:








und der komplette Dämpfer:





Den Stahlfederdämpfer habe ich momentan nur zum Test. Der Swinger wird schon wieder verbaut, da ich mit dem recht zufrieden bin.

Das Gelenk "Hinterbau - Wippe" habe ich jetzt nicht umgebaut, denn ich gehe davon aus, dass die dort auftretenden Kräfte in etwa 1/3 von den am Dämpfer auftretenden sind.

Achja, noch was zum knacken,....
Als ich den neuen Rahmen bekommen habe, hat das Tretlager geknackt. Deshalb hab ich es noch mal ausgebaut und mit Fett wieder eingebaut --> knacken weg. Was mich jedoch noch mehr stört, ist der Steuersatz der wackelt (egal wie fest ich ihn ziehe). Da werde ich mich mal die nächste Woche drüber machen... ich hoffe nur, dass nicht die Lagerschale im Rahmen wackelt....


Stefan


----------



## Phi-Me (9. Dezember 2006)

Ja, hab ich auch schon überlegt, selber machen kommt bei mir nur nich in frage, weil ich sonst unter umständen keine garantie mehr habe, und da hab ich dann garkein bock drauf, weil der rahmen allgemein ja sehr anfällig zu sein scheint.

ich bin gespannt was ich für ein bike zurückbekomm...

aber is eigentlich echt schade, hab gedacht ich mach ein schnäppchen, und jez kostet mich das teil nur nerven...

mfg philipp


----------



## Greenman (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi Jungs,

Fakt ist das es k e i n Einzelfall ist das die obere Dämpferschraube M6 A2 70 (Zugfestigkeit 700 N/mm2 / Bruchdehnung 0,4 %) der Belastung nicht gewachsen ist.

Als alternative gibt es denke ich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1: Eine Schraube M6 A4 80 (Zugfestigkeit  800 N/mm2 / Bruchdehnung 0,3 %) welche aber den Nachteil hat, dass der Edelstahl härter ist (höherer Wasserstoffgehalt) und eher bricht als sich zu verbiegen.

Die Fähigkeitsberechnung sollen die mal selber machen.

2: Eine Schraube M8 A2 70 hier müsste aber die komplette Aufnahme geändert werden und das sollte nur Ghost durchführen (zwecks Garantie).

Die Entscheidung sollte aber Ghost treffen, die haben das Bike ja auch konstruiert und sind dafür verantwortlich (Produkthaftung).

Die Buchsen am Dämpfer sollten auch aus einen besseren Material bestehen, denn wenn diese zu viel Spiel bekommen begünstigen Sie ein verbiegen oder brechen.

Das beste währe die bauen uns auch gleich einen gescheiten Dämpfer in unsere 5700´er ERT´s.

Der sehr linear ausgelegte X-Fusion 02 PVA DC Dämpfer welcher das Heck viel zu unsensibel macht passt überhaupt nicht zur Super ansprechenden und progressiven Pike 409.

Die 5700ér ERT´s für die Testzeitschriften hatten ja auch alle einen anderen Dämpfer!!!!!!!!

Dann hoffen wir mal auf eine Umtausch und Rückrufaktion zum Wohl aller ERT-Fahrer.

Gruß aus Franken der Greenman

PS: Bild von der verbogenen Schraube an meinem ERT 5700 folgt.


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Dezember 2006)

mal so eine frage: bekomm ich in mein ert 5500 von 2006 nen schwalbe big betty hinten und vorne rein wegen kette und so das ich da nicht hängen bleibe is das möglich oder riskant?


----------



## Greenman (10. Dezember 2006)

Kann nur sagen das der Conti Diesel Pro 2.5 bei mir passt und bin sehr zufrieden damit vor allem ist der nicht so schwer 

Hatte schon ausser dem Albert den Conti Slash in 2.3 (hoher Verschleiß) drauf.

Schau mer mal wie lange der Conti Diesel hält

PS:Bild von meiner Schraube siehe Profil


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Dezember 2006)

hmm vllt sollt ichs erst mal mit FAT ALBERT probieren hmm naja aber erst mal den etzigen reifen runter fahren


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (10. Dezember 2006)

Das mit dem Sammelthread ist mal eine gute Idee.
Pitbullbeisser und Greenman haben es ja schon geschrieben.
Ghost muss mal eine Lösung anbieten und nicht bei jedem behaupten es wäre ein Einzelfall und dann irgendwelche Notlösungen anwenden.

Mein ERT ist jetzt gerade auf dem Weg zu Ghost.
Mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Mir ist zwar die Schraube noch nicht gebrochen, aber dafür knarzt irgendwas am Fahrwerk (ich denke es ist die Dämpferanlenkung) wie ein alter Schaukelstuhl.
Nachfetten und Nachziehen von mir und vom Händler (Auch Sattelstütze überprüfen etc.) hat nichts gebracht.
Das zweite was mich ein wenig stört, ist das knacken im Steuerlager (werde ich aber wohl irgendwann mit einem neuen Steuersatz selber lösen).

Aber wegen des Hinterbaus denke ich auch dass wir uns gemeinsam an Ghost wenden könnten.
Es würde ja reichen wenn sich einer im Namen von allen hier anwesenden mal mit einer Mail an Ghost richtet mit einem Hinweis auf die zwei Threads hier, und sachlich um Mithilfe und Lösungsvorschläge bittet. Eine brauchbare Rückrufaktion quasi (Die letztes Jahr scheint ja auch nicht wirklich eine dauerhafte Lösung des Problems gewesen zu sein).
Wir brauchen ja nicht gleich mit Leserbriefen an Magazine zu drohen.


----------



## harz-biker (10. Dezember 2006)

noch ein Leidensgefährte
Ich habe mir einen 2005 ERT Rahmen mit Dämpfer 4 Way  bei Ebay ersteigert. Kam im Orginalkarton von Ghost. So weit so gut. Auch ich habe mich mit Ghost auseinandergesetzt. Zu einer Lösung kam es nicht. Ich sollte die Wippe einschicken usw...und das in der Bikesaison. Ich habe den kompleten E-Mail Verkehr noch auf dem Rechner...ich habe dann aufgeben, zumal die Wippe irgendwie umgebaut werden sollte. Da alle Änderungen von Ghost wohl keinen nennenswerten Erfolg hatte bin ich eigentlich froh die Wippe nicht zu Ghost geschickt zu haben. 6 er Schrauben sind einfach zu schwach. Für meine 63 kg vieleicht  gerade noch machbar. Um so besser finde ich jetzt noch mal die Idee mit einem gemeinsamen Vorgehen, ich bin dabei...Es geht es ja hier wohl um unsere Sicherheit.


----------



## Fzogel (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi Zusammen.
Mir ist vorhin eine Idee gekommen.Wenn ihr euch die obere Schraube anschaut,dann ist doch links die Schraube und rechts das gegenstück.Wenn mann nun das gegenstück ca.30mm lang macht und es bündig an der linken Wippe anliegt,dann haben wir doch ne durchgehende Achse.Fast wie an der anlenkung vom Hinterrad her?Vorausgesetzt wir haben oben am Dämpfer Buchsen für 8mm Bolzen.Das scheint mir eigentlich ne Super Lösung zu sein?Werde mich mal an die Drehbank setzen,und ein bisschen Werkeln.Sobald ich es Fertig habe,werde ich es posten...Drückt mir die Daumen
Gruss Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (10. Dezember 2006)

jap, stimmt, ich bin voll fly's meinung... wir sollten uns da echt höflich melden und kontakt mit denen aufnehmen. bitten hilft vll mehr als fordern. 

jedoch: wenn die auf unkulant schalten, dann geh ich wirklich an die presse! weil so etwas kann ja nich angehen, dass die nen eindeutigen konstruktionsfehler nich wieder ausbügeln.
und das drei jahre lang nich!


----------



## Greenman (10. Dezember 2006)

Fzogel schrieb:


> Wenn mann nun das gegenstück ca.30mm lang macht und es bündig an der linken Wippe anliegt,dann haben wir doch ne durchgehende Achse.
> 
> @Fzogel
> 
> ...


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Dezember 2006)

wie wäre es mit einem bolzen und auf jeder seite ein gewinde wo man eine mutter drauf montiren könnte so wäre so wäre ind er mitte kein gewinde


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Dezember 2006)

ich hab nun mein zeichenprogram für ingeneuer gefunden werd das mal zeichnen und reinsetzen


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Dezember 2006)

so wäre das gemeint ( die rillen sollen das gewinde darstellen)


----------



## GTRulez (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi Ihr alle,

erstmal super Ansätze für Lösungen und die sollten wir mal sammeln und dann vielleicht mit einschicken.

Ich bin auch der Meinung , dass die Schraube völlig falsch ist. 
Die Schraube müsste länger sein und das Gewinde müsste später anfangen, damit die Schraube in der Mitte vollausgefüllt ist. Somit wäre sie deutlich stabiler.
Durch diese Veränderung könnte das Problem vielleicht schon gelöst sein und wir alle könnten den Umbau selber erledigen. Dann müssten wir unsere Bikes nicht wieder Wochen wegbringen oder irgendwelche unfähigen Händler an unseren "Schätzchen" rumpfuschen.

Gruss GTRulez


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Dezember 2006)

also ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass alles unter acht millimeter hält. 

wenn meine schraube schon bricht wenn ich nur straße und bissle rumgehüpfe fahre, will ich nich wissen wie das aussieht wenn ich mal in den bikepark will... ich glaube da hilft auch keine  "bessere" schraube.


man sollte den umlenkhebel aufbohren und ne acht millimeter reindrehen. das wäre die einzig gute lösung...

mfg philipp


----------



## Reitermaniac (11. Dezember 2006)

wir sollten uns mal mit einem profesoinellen händler und ghost an den runde tisch setzen und das mal ganz sachlich besprechen und auf die gefahren hinweisen


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (11. Dezember 2006)

Also eure Ansätze mit ner anderen Konstruktion sind super ... allerdings galube ich dass Ghost so was erst umsetzen wird, wenn sie nicht mehr anders können, oder ne Klage am Hals haben. Warum? Weil so ein Bolzen, der in der Mitte eine saubere Welle bildet und rechts und links ein Gewinde hat, ist kein normales Serienteil, dass man bei Würth oder wo billig zu kaufen bekommt, sondern eine Sonderanfertigung, die wesentlich teurer ist im Einkauf!
Man kann ja mal bei Ghost anfragen, aber ich glaube, hier kommen wir nur mit Eigenbau weiter!

Der Ansatz von Silberfische ist gut, allerdings würde ich keine M8er Schraube nehmen, sondern einen selbergedrehten Bolzen, der in der Mitte kein Gewinde hat und ich würde die Wippe etwas aufbohren (nur das innere Loch, damit M8 durchpasst), damit auf der rechten Seite eine M8er Buchse (auch selbergedreht) reinpasst. Den Bolzen ganz normal wieder von links reinschieben und mit der neuen Buchse auf der rechten Seite verschrauben. Die Buchse im Dämpfer muss wahrscheinlich auch aufgebohrt werden.
Fü den Bolzen würde ich überlegen den hohl zu bohren, weil das mehr Stabilität gegen verbiegen bringt, aber nicht zu groß hohlbohren!

Material? Hymm ... kommt nur irgendein hochwertiges und hochfestes VA in Frage, alles andere rostet! Laut meinem Tabellenbuch käme folgender Stahle zum Einsatz: Kurzname: X30Cr13, Werkstoffnummer: 1.4028, Zugfestigkeit: 850 - 1000 N/mm², Bruchdehnung: 13%
im mom eingebaut: Kurzname: X5CrNi18-10, Werkstoffnummer: 1.4301 (Allgemein als V2A bekannt), Zugfestigkeit: 500 - 700 N/mm², Bruchdehnung: 45%


bissle offtopic:

@silberfische: ich dachte auch, dass ich spiel im Lenkkopf habe, weils immer einen kleinen Klack gemacht hat, wenn ich die Vorderbremse gezogen hab und das Bike vor- und zurückbewegt hab. Allerdings hats noch mehr geklackt, als ich das Bike am Sattel leicht angehoben hab und wieder abgelassen hab ... 
es war nach einer gründlicher Wartung des Lenkkopflagers immer noch da!!! Danach hab ich dann das ganze Bike abgesucht ... es war die krumme Schraube der oberen Dämpferbefestigung und die etwas ausgeschlagene Buchse des Dämpfers -> neue Schraube rein, klacken weg!


@Reitermaniac: Ich hab vo/hi Big Bettys drauf, kein Problem, passt in meinen 2006er Hinterbau problemlos rein. In die Pike passt auch noch mehr!

Der Beweis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (11. Dezember 2006)

Bin seit kurzen auch ein "stolzer" Besitzer eines Ghost ERT 5700. Hab nun folgendes Problem, bzw bin ne sicher ob das normal ist: Wenn ich mein Vorderrad aus 15-20cm dropen lasse klappert es gefährlich. Ich weis aber ne so recht ob es aus der Pike oder aus der Nabe kommt. Ist bei euch das gleiche Problem oder is das völlig normal? Steckachse ist fest.


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Dezember 2006)

bei mir macht nichs geräusche (zumindest vorne...)ich würde mal alles nachziehen, guck ma ob noch alle scraubn vom bremssattel da sind. mir is beim downhill mal eine flöten gegangen und ich hab nur so ein klappern beim droppen und bremsen wahrgenommen... (mein freeund nur so: du machst dir auch bei jedem kleinsten geräusch sorgen..., nachdem der das gesehen hat, guckt der oben immer alle schrauben nach=) ) guck ma nach!

@silberfische: bei mir war das auch weil die schrauben vom hinterbau locker bzw gebrochn waren... guck auch du ma nach!

mfg philipp


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (11. Dezember 2006)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> Also eure Ansätze mit ner anderen Konstruktion sind super ... allerdings galube ich dass Ghost so was erst umsetzen wird, wenn sie nicht mehr anders können, oder ne Klage am Hals haben. Warum? Weil so ein Bolzen, der in der Mitte eine saubere Welle bildet und rechts und links ein Gewinde hat, ist kein normales Serienteil, dass man bei Würth oder wo billig zu kaufen bekommt, sondern eine Sonderanfertigung, die wesentlich teurer ist im Einkauf!
> Man kann ja mal bei Ghost anfragen, aber ich glaube, hier kommen wir nur mit Eigenbau weiter!
> 
> Der Ansatz von Silberfische ist gut, allerdings würde ich keine M8er Schraube nehmen, sondern einen selbergedrehten Bolzen, der in der Mitte kein Gewinde hat und ich würde die Wippe etwas aufbohren (nur das innere Loch, damit M8 durchpasst), damit auf der rechten Seite eine M8er Buchse (auch selbergedreht) reinpasst. Den Bolzen ganz normal wieder von links reinschieben und mit der neuen Buchse auf der rechten Seite verschrauben. Die Buchse im Dämpfer muss wahrscheinlich auch aufgebohrt werden.
> ...



Wir sollten uns auf jeden Fall an Ghost wenden und es nicht mit Eigenbauten versuchen. 
Es ist ja auch nicht jeder in der Lage sich mal eben was zu drehen, und wie siehts dann mit der Garantie aus !?
Was denke ich am besten wäre, ist wenn einer der sich mit Werkstoffen und Schrauben und so auskennt, mal was verfasst (Im Namen aller, mit Verweis auf das Forum).
Da kann ja dann auch was bezüglich Lösungsvorschlägen drinstehen. Ghost muss dann mal klar sagen was für die machbar ist. Wir müssen denen natürlich klarmachen, dass wir (und bestimmt sehr viele andere Besitzer dieses Radls) eine dauerhafte Lösung wollen die das Problem ein für alle mal beseitigt.



OFFTOPIC:
Das was ihr da über das leise knacken aus dem "Lenkkopf" berichtet ist genau das was ich auch habe.


----------



## Reitermaniac (11. Dezember 2006)

wie wäre es wenn wir mal zu einem händler gehen und von einer anderen marke wie cube oder endorfin oder kona mal anschauen wie die das gelöst haben und mal an ghost ran tretten und auf deren lösung hinweisen weil bei anderen marken hört man von keinen problemen


----------



## silberfische (11. Dezember 2006)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> ...Der Ansatz von Silberfische ist gut, allerdings würde ich keine M8er Schraube nehmen, sondern einen selbergedrehten Bolzen, der in der Mitte kein Gewinde hat und ich würde die Wippe etwas aufbohren (nur das innere Loch, damit M8 durchpasst), damit auf der rechten Seite eine M8er Buchse (auch selbergedreht) reinpasst.


Das war bis jetzt auch nur ne "Notlösung", damit ich mich überhaupt wieder aufs Bike traue  . Das mit der M8er Buchse wird evtl. etwas knapp werden, denn die jetzige M6er Buchse hat schon einen Außendurchmesser von 9mm. Dann brauchst du für eine 8er Buchse mindestens 11-12mm, damit das Gewinde hält (ich hätte Bedenken, die Wippe so weit aufzubohren). Deshalb habe ich auch die Buchse verzichtet und eine M8er Inbusschraube auf 9mm abgedreht (passt dann in das Loch der Buchse, ohne zu Bohren). Wenn auf der einen Seite der Wippe ein 9er Loch hält, hält auf der anderen Seite ein 8er auch. Deshalb mache ich mir da keine Sorgen zwecks dem Aufbohren.

Ich werde mir 2 Edelstahlinbusschrauben besorgen, bei denen der hintere Teil (ohne Gewinde) etwas länger ist, sodass wirklich nur Gewinde für die Mutter vorhanden ist. Allerdings mache ich mir bei der 8er Schraube keine Sorgen mehr, auch mit dem Gewinde in der Mitte.



Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> ...Die Buchse im Dämpfer muss wahrscheinlich auch aufgebohrt werden. Für den Bolzen würde ich überlegen den hohl zu bohren, weil das mehr Stabilität gegen verbiegen bringt, aber nicht zu groß hohlbohren!


Klar, die Buchsen müssen aufgebohrt werden (bzw. waren es bei meinem momentan verbauten Dämpfer bereits 8er Buchsen). Die Schraube würde ich nicht hohlbohren! Die 5g Gewicht reißen es wirklich nicht raus. Und eine M8er Schraube ist massiv stabiler gegen verbiegen, als eine hohlgebohrte!



Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> @silberfische: ich dachte auch, dass ich spiel im Lenkkopf habe, weils immer einen kleinen Klack gemacht hat, wenn ich die Vorderbremse gezogen hab und das Bike vor- und zurückbewegt hab. Allerdings hats noch mehr geklackt, als ich das Bike am Sattel leicht angehoben hab und wieder abgelassen hab ...
> es war nach einer gründlicher Wartung des Lenkkopflagers immer noch da!!! Danach hab ich dann das ganze Bike abgesucht ... es war die krumme Schraube der oberen Dämpferbefestigung und die etwas ausgeschlagene Buchse des Dämpfers -> neue Schraube rein, klacken weg!


Der Dämpfer ist es definitiv nicht (100%ig ausgeschlossen). Man merkt auch das Wackeln des Lenkkopflagers, wenn du unten mit der Hand hinfasst. Allerdings geht der Steuersatz schwer, wenn ich ihn noch etwas fester ziehe  . Da das IT meiner Nixon sowieso schon wieder nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, werde ich die Gabel eh ausbauen und mir den Steuersatz dann mal anschauen.
Achja, ein leichtes Klacken hatte ich, solange ich die Louise verbaut hatte. Allerdings bin ich irgendwann drauf gekommen, dass sich beim vor- und zurückschieben des Bikes mit leicht gezogener Bremse, die Bremsbeläge in der Zange etwas bewegen und deshalb leicht klacken. Seit ich die Quad habe, klackt nichts mehr.

Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal nach passenden M8er Edelstahl Inbusschrauben umsehen. Unter Umständen wäre ich auch bereit (ohne Garantie) und zum Selbstkostenpreis ein paar mehr Schrauben abzudrehen. 

Stefan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

hui...durch Zufall bin ich auf eure Diskussion gestoßen und sage : Das Problem ist alt und ungelöst (traurig)
Mein FSP Alien (Eingelenker, Y-Rahmen) mit "nur" rd. 100 mm hinten litt unter gleichen Problemen (Baujahr war 1999 oder 2000).
Ich denke so 3-4 mal habe ich beide Dämpferschrauben ausgetauscht. Dann irgenwann habe ich den Rahmen aufbohren lassen auf 8 mm. Dazu zwei 8.8er Schrauben mit exakt bemessenen Gewindelängen seitdem ist Ruhe.

Garantie war mir egal, da nach 10 TKM selbst komplett zerlegt, pulvern lassen und wieder aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (12. Dezember 2006)

also abgesehen von der bei mir ebenfalls gebrochenen schraube wollte ich noch wissen ob jemand außer mir auch das problem pike / unterrohr hat?

bei mir hat der goldene einstellknopf des motioncontrol meiner pike race 05 schon ne richtig fiese schramme ins unterrohr meines rahmens geschlagen!


----------



## Phi-Me (12. Dezember 2006)

ich hab jez ehrlich gesagt kein plan wie das bei der air pike ist, meine schrammt nur ans unterrohr, wenn der uturn hebel nach außen abgeknickt ist, wenn na ch innen, dann is das kein problem. 

hab auch schon ne nette schramme vom ersten mal...


----------



## Reitermaniac (12. Dezember 2006)

hin oder her aujedenfall MUSS etwas getan werden weil das problem imemr nach dem gleichen schema abläuft
1. man bekommt spiel an der oberen schraube
2. der spiel ruam wird immer größer
3. sie bricht
4. neu schraube rein
dann komtm wieder 1. also mir tuen die andern leute leid die sich das neu kaufen und nichts davon wissen also muss etwas grundlegendes an diesem konzept gemacht werd

mein nächstes bike wird entweder kein ghost mehr sein oder von ghost wirklich nur nen downhiller oder freerider weil dort alles schon stabil ist... aber cc nicht mehr


----------



## GTRulez (12. Dezember 2006)

Was meint Ihr soll ich mal Ghost ne E-mail schreiben und diesen Link einfügen damit sie wissen was los ist und dabei schon mal anfragen ob sie nicht doch ne Lösung anbieten wollen, oder mit uns darüber im Forum reden wollen.?!


----------



## silberfische (12. Dezember 2006)

Mach das doch mal, ich schätze, du bekommst dann in etwa so eine Antwort:



			
				ghost schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bitte setzen Sie sich diesbezüglich mit Ihrem Händler in Verbindung. Dieser ist für Sie als Endkunde der Ansprechpartner....
> 
> ...


   

Stefan


----------



## GTRulez (13. Dezember 2006)

Ja Silberfische Du könntest damit schon recht haben aber ich erwarte auch nicht sehr viel wenn ich Ihnen schreibe, aber wenn sie dieses Forum lesen sieht Ghost vielleicht ein wie viele von dem Problem betroffen sind und zeigen sich vielleicht ein bisschen kulanter.

Die Geschichte mit den Händlern bringt einfach ni nur dass dein Bike lange weg ist und es gibt keine Entschädigung.

Ich weiss es auch nicht so genau aber wenn Ghost mal darüber nachdenken würde, würden Sie vielleicht erkennen, dass 

1. Wir alle nichts falsches getan haben und wir die Kunden sind die Ihnen neue   Kunden bringen können.
2. Das der Begriff Made in Germany von Ihnen selbst wieder einen Namen bekommen kann.
3.Wie alle schon viel Nerven und Zeit wegen nur einer falschen Schraube verloren haben.

Man muss auch sagen, dass das Bike sonst in Ordnung ist und wohl allen Spass macht beim Biken.

Aber die Schraube ist auch ein Sicherheitsrisiko und da sollte Ghost doch auch einwenig Veranwortungsbeswusstsein haben. 

Jegliche Verweisung an den Händler ist doch nur davonschieben des Problems.

Wir aber wollen eine Lösung und ich glaube dann hat Ghost ja auch Ruhe von uns. Oder? Stimmt doch!?

Gruss


----------



## silberfische (13. Dezember 2006)

GTRulez schrieb:


> Man muss auch sagen, dass das Bike sonst in Ordnung ist und wohl allen Spass macht beim Biken.


Also da muss ich dir zu 100% zustimmen  . Ich fahre zwar immer noch gerne Hardtail, aber vom Fahrverhalten her ist das Bike das absolute Spassgerät.

Allerdings muss Ghost meiner Meinung nach noch einiges lernen (z.B. wie guter Kundenservice aussieht!)... könnte es evtl sein, dass da eine Firma zu schnell groß geworden ist?

Stefan


----------



## Fzogel (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi zusammen....
Also mir ist auch noch aufgefallen,das die Rechte Buchse nicht ganz durchgeht,ich meine das da ein Freiraum zwischen Dämpferbuchse und Gewinde anfang ist.Das trägt natürlich auch dazu bei,das sich die Schraube verbiegen kann.Da müsste man vieleicht auch ein kleine "Hülse"oder sowas einbauen?
Gruss aus Franken..........


----------



## Yetis (13. Dezember 2006)

GTRulez schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr soll ich mal Ghost ne E-mail schreiben und diesen Link einfügen damit sie wissen was los ist und dabei schon mal anfragen ob sie nicht doch ne Lösung anbieten wollen, oder mit uns darüber im Forum reden wollen.?!



Kenne zwar keine Ghost Räder aus der Nähe, aber wenn Ihr so zahlreich seid und von Ghost wirklich so eine Antwort kommt, dann schreibt doch mal an die Bike oder Mountain Biken einen Leserbrief, vielleicht geht es dann doch;-)


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. Dezember 2006)

gute idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbullbeisser (13. Dezember 2006)

ja, mach ma, aber höflich bitte! Wir wollen uns ja nicht streiten, sondern eine Lösung ... nur betteln werd ich nicht, denn ich bin nach wie vor der Kunde!


----------



## Reitermaniac (13. Dezember 2006)

hmm normal heißts doch : Der KUnd eist König


----------



## silberfische (13. Dezember 2006)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> hmm normal heißts doch : Der KUnd eist König



Du meinst, der König wird auf Eis gelegt?


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (13. Dezember 2006)

silberfische schrieb:


> Du meinst, der König wird auf Eis gelegt?



In unserem Fall hoffentlich nicht: Der Kunde wird auf Eis gelegt


----------



## Phi-Me (14. Dezember 2006)

seh ich auch so, schön dass ma jemand die initiative ergreift! (helfen würde ich schon gerne, nur von den netten leuten bei ghost hab ich ehrlich gesagt genug!)

eigentlich sind wir glaub ich alle mit dem bike zufrieden, oder? nur diese schraube und bei mir der dämpfer regen mich auf! bei meinem rahmen prob geh ich ma von produktionsfehler aus und hoffe dass der ganze spass bald ein ende hat. 

mfg philipp


----------



## Fzogel (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute.
Ich habs nicht mehr ausgehalten,und an GHOST geschrieben....Hier nun die Antwort von GHOST.....Lest selbst

> Hallo,
>
> Widmen wir uns zuerst dem "Knack"-Problem:
>
> Wenn ein Rad knackt, kann dies die verschiedensten Ursachen haben. Dass 
> ein
> Teil, egal ob Kurbel, Sattel, Innenlager oder sogar auch mal eine Gabel 
> oder
> ein Rahmen deshalb ausgetauscht werden muss, kommt eher selten vor. In den
> meisten Fällen hilft es, wie dies auch in der Betriebsanleitung empfohlen
> wird, alle beweglichen Teile regelmäßig abzuschmieren. Davon sind auch die
> Schwingenlagerungen nicht ausgenommen. Diese sind zwar industriegelagert 
> und
> gedichtet, jedoch ist das gesamte Rad und damit auch der Hinterbau
> Torsionskräften, also Verwindungen ausgesetzt. Dadurch entstehen u.a. an 
> den
> Lagerpunkten natürlich gewisse punktuelle Be- und Entlastungen, welche 
> durch
> minimale Reibung Knackgeräusche verursachen können. Zudem schützt ein 
> Ölfilm
> von außen zusätzlich das Lager. Am besten verwendet man hierzu Teflonöl 
> oder
> auch Sprühfett (widerstandsfähiger gegen Auswaschung).
>
> Weiterhin muss unbedingt darauf geachtet werden, dass man bei der 
> Reinigung
> mit einem Hochdruckreiniger Vorsicht walten lässt. Keinesfalls direkt auf
> die Lager spritzen, da sonst durch den hohen Druck Wasser in die Lager
> gepresst wird. Dass dies dann zu Korrosionen und damit zu schlechtem Lauf
> der Lager (schlechtes Ansprechverhalten), hohem Verschleiß und auch zu
> Knack-Geräuschen führt, muss Jedem klar sein. In diesem Fall hilft nur 
> noch
> ein Austausch des kompletten Lagersatzes. Generell empfehlen wir auf die
> Reinigung mit solchen Hochdruck-Geräten zu verzichten.
>
> In anderen Fällen, wo Innenlager, Kurbel, Sattelstütze usw. unangenehme
> Geräusche verursachen, ist es im Normalfall damit getan, wenn 
> Kontaktflächen
> zu anderen Teilen (Kurbelarm zu Kettenblätter, Kurbel zu Innenlager,
> Sattelklemmung zu Sattel und/oder Sattelstütze, usw.), insbesondere
> Schraubverbindungen, gereinigt und gefettet werden. Ganz wichtig ist
> letztendlich auch das richtige Schrauben-Anzugsmoment. Darauf unbedingt
> achten!
>
> Jedoch empfehlen wir im letztgenannten Fall sich als Laie an die
> Fachwerkstatt zu wenden. Denn bei unsachgemäßer Handhabung erlischt die
> Gewährleistung.
>
>
> Zu den X-Fusion Dämpfern:
>
> Unsere Empfehlung für den Druck in der Hauptkammer siehe Anlage.
>
> Die anderen Parameter müssen Sie nach Gefühl einstellen.
>
> Zuerst die Hauptkammer (schwarzes Ventil) auf die gewünschte Härte
> aufpumpen. Dann Probe fahren. Wenn der Dämpfer mit dem Druck optimal auf 
> das
> Körpergewicht und die persönlichen Bedürfnisse eingestellt ist, kann 
> danach
> die Einstellung des Plattform-Systems vorgenommen werden. Stellen Sie 
> dabei
> zuerst den blauen Hebel auf Max. Dann einfach so lange Probe fahren und 
> mit
> dem Luftdruck experimentieren, bis Sie das für sich persönlich beste, max.
> Losbrechmoment herausgefunden haben.
>
> Hierbei gibt es allerdings ein leidiges Problem: Bei normalen 
> Dämpferpumpen
> entweicht wieder ein hoher Anteil des Drucks durch das Abdrehen der Pumpe
> vom Ventil. Bei einer großen Luftkammer, wie z.B. bei der Hauptkammer, 
> fällt
> dies kaum ins Gewicht, da die Kammer, wie gesagt, relativ groß und der
> entweichende Druck beim Abschrauben somit verhältnismäßig klein ist. Die
> X-Fusion DC Kammern oder beispielsweise auch die Manitou SPV Kammern haben
> dagegen ein sehr geringes Volumen. Das hat den Nachteil, dass beim
> Abschrauben normaler Pumpen ein verhältnismäßig sehr hoher Anteil des
> vorhanden Drucks wieder entweicht. Man hört es als kurzes Zischen beim
> Abdrehen. Dies reicht schon aus um die Einstellung zu Nichte zu machen. 
> Ist
> das der Fall, hat das Plattformsystem keine bzw. eine schlechte Funktion 
> und
> die Progression kann nicht bzw. nicht spürbar verändert werden. Wir
> empfehlen für Dämpfer und Gabeln deshalb Spezialpumpen bzw. Pumpenaufsätze 
> (
> z.B. SKS: http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=de&a=product&i=1372250000
> oder Reset Racing: http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/index.html ) welche
> konstruktionsbedingt nur sehr wenig bis gar keinen Druck beim Abschrauben
> entweichen lassen.
>
> Abschließend können Sie noch die Zugstufe einstellen (rotes Rädchen).
>
> Wenn Sie eine gute Grundabstimmung gefunden haben, können Sie außerdem 
> noch
> die Progression des Dämpfers mit dem golden Sechskant einstellen. Voll
> herausgedreht: min. Prog., voll hineingedreht: max. Prog.
>
> Das Plattformsystem können Sie zudem unter der Fahrt mit dem blauen Hebel
> regulieren z.B für Bergauffahrten auf Max. oder für Abfahrten auf Min.
>
>
> Dämpferschrauben ERT:
>
> Unsere ERT-Rahmen wurden in Verbindung mit den Dämpferschrauben auf dem
> Prüfstand, bei internen Fahr- und Sprung-Tests und von professionellen
> Team-Fahrern (z.B. Sascha Meyenborg) getestet. Bei keinem der Tests ist je
> ein Problem mit den Dämpferschrauben aufgetreten.
>
> Mögliche Ursachen sind:
> -Schrauben waren nicht richtig angezogen bzw. haben sich gelockert (alle
> Schraubverbindungen müssen beim Aufbau eines Rades und beim KD seitens des
> Händlers kontrolliert werden)
> -Das Rad wird außerhalb des beabsichtigten Einsatzbereichs genutzt und
> dadurch höheren Belastungen ausgesetzt als vorgesehen. Einsätze außerhalb
> des angestrebten Einsatzbereichs wurden von uns bereits mehrfach bei div.
> Events, Rennen und Festivals festgestellt. Auch Aussagen in Foren wie
> diesem, es seien schon 2.4er oder sogar schon 2.5er Reifen verbaut worden,
> lassen darauf schließen, dass die Räder nicht bestimmungsgemäß genutzt
> werden.
>
> Es muss also auf jeden Fall sicher gestellt sein, dass die Schrauben
> vorschriftsmäßig angezogen sind (10 NM, beim Wiedereinbau empfehlen wir
> unbedingt die Verwendung von mittelfester Schraubensicherung) und dass das
> Rad bestimmungsgemäß genutzt wird. Man muss sich darüber im Klaren sein,
> dass die ERT´s keine Räder sind, mit denen man Stuntriding oder harten
> Freeride betreiben kann. Dafür sind sie definitiv nicht gedacht. Es sind 
> in
> erster Linie Tourenräder mit denen man auch mal gröberes Gelände meistern
> kann.
>
> Für diejenigen, die jetzt trotzdem nicht mehr auf Ihre Schrauben 
> vertrauen,
> haben wir Abhilfe in Form von anderen, härteren Schrauben (10.9) und 
> anderen
> Dämpferbuchsen. Die Dämpferbuchsen stammen von Rock Shox und sind ganz
> normale Serienbuchsen die in allen neueren Rock Shox Dämpfern zum Einsatz
> kommen. Diese sind einteilig, also durchgängig, und aus Edelstahl 
> gefertigt.
> Sie passen ohne weiteres auch in Manitou und X-Fusion Dämpfer. Der Vorteil
> besteht darin, dass sich die Krafteinleitung auf die Schraube wesentlich
> besser gestaltet als bei den sonst üblichen zweiteiligen Alu-Buchsen. Da 
> Alu
> weicher ist, kann sich eine Schraube "Bewegungsfreiraum" schaffen wenn 
> diese
> etwas locker ist. Und dadurch dass Sie zweiteilig sind, lassen Sie eine
> Knick-Bewegung zu. Dies ist bei den Rock Shox Buchsen ausgeschlossen. Die
> Schraube ist in den einteiligen Stahl-Buchsen perfekt geführt und an einer
> Knick-Bewegung vollends gehindert. Die Ersatzschrauben und -buchsen können
> verunsicherte ERT-Kunden über Ihren Händler ohne Probleme bei uns 
> beziehen.
> Direkte Zusendungen an Endkunden sind nicht möglich.
>
>
> Zu der angesprochenen Rückrufaktion der ´05er ERT´s:
>
> Dies betrifft nicht die Dämpferschrauben, sondern die Achsverbindungen
> Wippe/Sattelrohr und Wippe/Sitzstreben. Hier hat unser Zulieferer entgegen
> unseren Vorgaben zwei wichtige Ausfräsungen an der linken Wippe nicht
> vorgenommen und die Achsen zu kurz gestaltet. Folge: Die Belastungen aus 
> dem
> Fahrbetrieb liegen auf der linken Seite der Wippe nur auf den kleinen M5er
> Schrauben, welche schlimmstenfalls abscheren können. Dies wurde mit der
> Rückrufaktion geändert. Nun greifen, wie vorgesehen, die von rechts
> kommenden 8mm Achsen in die linke Wippe, welche die Kräfte natürlich nun
> optimal aufnehmen.
>
> Wer sein ´05er ERT noch nicht hat umrüsten lassen, muss dies unbedingt 
> noch
> tun!
>
>
> Noch zwei allgemeine Hinweise:
>
> GHOST-Endkunden sollen sich in Problemfällen IMMER an den jeweiligen 
> Händler
> wenden. Der Händler ist der Ansprechpartner für den Endkunden und wird 
> sich
> um die jeweilige Angelegenheit ggf. zusammen mit uns kümmern.
>
> Zudem sind Zitate und/oder Veröffentlichungen aus dem Mailverkehr mit der
> Fa. GHOST durch den unten stehenden Hinweis-Text generell untersagt. Der
> Mailverkehr ist nur zum Informationsaustausch zwischen dem jeweiligen
> Kunden/Interessenten und der Fa. GHOST gedacht.
> Hiermit machen wir in diesem Fall eine Ausnahme. Voraussetzung ist, dass
> diese Stellungnahme komplett und unverändert in dem von Ihnen genannten
> Thread veröffentlicht wird, damit für die beteiligten User bezüglich der
> genannten Fälle Klarheit herrscht.
>
>
> Mit freundlichen Gruessen - Best Regards
>
> Team GHOST
>
> GHOST Mountainbikes GmbH
> Klaerwerkstr. 5
> D-95652 Waldsassen
>
> Tel.: 09632-92550
> Fax: 09632-9255-16
>


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (14. Dezember 2006)

> Man muss sich darüber im Klaren sein,
> > dass die ERT´s keine Räder sind, mit denen man Stuntriding oder harten
> > Freeride betreiben kann. Dafür sind sie definitiv nicht gedacht. Es sind
> > in
> ...



Wofür bauen die eigentlich das AMR ? 

Naja. Aber immerhin mal eine Antwort. Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich so eine neue Schraube eingebaut bekomme.
Mein Rad ist ja grad bei Ghost.


----------



## Snakeskin (14. Dezember 2006)

Hier einmal ein paar Testberichte von Presseberichten die auf der Homepage von Ghost zu lesen sind.
Von wegen TourenrÃ¤der ?!
 > -Das Rad wird auÃerhalb des beabsichtigten Einsatzbereichs genutzt und
> dadurch hÃ¶heren Belastungen ausgesetzt als vorgesehen. 
Was bedeutet Enduro??????

laut Bedienungsanleitung kann ich bei meinem ERT 7500 ReifengrÃ¶Ãen bis 2,5 fahren.
Weiter:
Lt.Garantiebestimmungen von Ghost(siehe http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/garantie.php) BestimmungsmÃ¤Ãer Gebrauch-Mountainbike sind SportgerÃ¤te!!!!!
Weiter:
Ein GewÃ¤hrleistungsfall liegt vor,wenn:
-Herstellungs oder Materialfehler vorliegt.

u.s.w.

Presseberichte:

Die Parade-Disziplin des âERT" ist aber der Downhill. Hier spielt das Ghost seinen Federweg aus, zeigt der Konkurrenz das Hinterrad und macht viel SpaÃ. Dank der mittigen Sitzposition behÃ¤lt man auch in ruppigem Terrain die Nerven. Der lange Radstand sorgt fÃ¼r die nÃ¶tige Laufruhe.(Bike 09/2006)

In Singletrail und Downhill kann das Ghost weiter punkten. Die zentrale Position im Bike sorgt fÃ¼r eine optimale Gewichtsverteilung. Das sorgt fÃ¼r Sicherheit. ZusÃ¤tzlich ermÃ¶glicht es dem Fahrer, das Vorderrad zu spielerischen ManÃ¶ver wie Wheelies oder Bunny Hops zu lupfen. Das Fahrwerk bleibt dabei jederzeit souverÃ¤n und arbeitet sehr harmonisch. Besonders der Hinterbau federt sehr feinfÃ¼hlig und rund. 

Fazit: Das Ghost ist ein Bike fÃ¼r jede Gangart. Jede Art von Tour meistert es bravourÃ¶s. Nur im Bikepark fehlt etwas Federweg. (Bike 2006)

Wohin's mit dem ERT gehen soll, ist schon auf den ersten Blick klar. Ins harte GelÃ¤uf bitte! DafÃ¼r stehen satte 140 mm Federweg an der Front und fÃ¼nf mehr am Heck zur VerfÃ¼gung, die auch mit Bravour einzusetzen sind. So bÃ¼gelt das leistungsfÃ¤hige Fahrwerk SchlaglÃ¶cher und fiese Wurzelballen jeglicher TÃ¼cke unbeirrt plan und verzeiht auch so manchen unbeabsichtigten Abweicher von der Ideallinie. Wer den Konusspacer unterm Vorbau gegen einen flacheren ersetzt, profitiert beim ERT von einer gelungenen Kombination aus AgilitÃ¤t und unbeirrbarem Geradeauslauf. Dass das Ghost mit knapp 15 Kilogramm und komfortabel-kompakter Sitzposition keine spritzige CC-Waffe darstellt, versteht sich. Dank des SPV-kontrollierten Hinterbaus reicht's am Berg aber immer noch fÃ¼r einen passablen Platz im Mittelfeld, in engen Turns fÃ¼hlt sich der Bolide immer leichter an, als er eigentlich ist. Absolut nichts zu meckern gibt's an der Ausstattung. Wer sich mal im Bremspunkt verschÃ¤tzt hat, kann sich getrost auf die brachiale Kraft von Maguras Louise FR verlassen, Schwalbes Albert setzt die Power mit toller Traktion zuverlÃ¤ssig auf den Trail. Einzig die billige und recht schwere Deore-Kassette trÃ¼bt das positive Bild etwas.

FAZIT: Kein GipfelstÃ¼rmer, aber flott auf dem Trail und mÃ¤chtig beim Downhili. Das Ghost ERT 5700 empfiehlt sich somit insbesondere fÃ¼r Freunde besonders kerniger Trails und Downhills. Ein Tipp fÃ¼r Vollblut-Enduristen.(Mountainbike 06/2006)

usw.


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. Dezember 2006)

meienr meinung nach eine sauerei die ganze schuld auf uns zu schieben ich werd gleich mal zum händler düsen morgen und mir so sexy ding einbauen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenman (14. Dezember 2006)

Freut mich das wir so schnell eine Antwort erhalten haben.

Das mit dem Einsatzbereich kann ich aber auch nicht nachvollziehen.

Was heist dann Enduro????

Dann werde ich mir mal die neue Schraube und Buchsen über meinen Händler einbauen lassen.

Bin jetzt ca. 1.800 Km mit meinem ERT gefahren und das zu 100% auf Touren ja und das geht auch mit einem 2.5 Reifen;-)

Mein Bike hat noch nie einen Bike-Park ect. Gesehen.

Zu Anfang wurde der Top-Swing Umwerfer gegen einen Down-Swing getauscht da eine Schaltungseinstellung nicht möglich war (habe einen der ersten Rahmen die noch eine sehr dicke Schweißnaht haben weshalb sich der alte Umwerfer nicht weit genug nach unten verstellen lässt.

Das hätte eigentlich schon die Endmontage von Ghost bemerken können.

Na ja wenigstens hat es mich nichts gekostet da mein netter Händler mir den Umwerfer umsonst getauscht  hat.

Was die Parts angeht habe ich die schwere Deore Kassette und Deore Kette jetzt gegen XT getauscht weil verschlissen.

Die nächste Anschaffung ist dann die XT-Kurbel da mir an der alten auch schon ein Zahn am mittleren Kettenblatt ausgebrochen ist.

Bei der Km Leistung liegt das aber noch im grünen Bereich.

Den Vorbau habe ich gegen einen längern und flacheren von Truvativ getauscht da mir die Sitzposition zu aufrecht war für Touren.

Die Anleitung für den X-Fusion Dämpfer ist brauchbar, schau mer mal ob ich das mit der Progression hinbekomme.

Die Anleitung von X-Fusion war ja leider nicht so verständlich.

Die wie schon von mir vermutet zu weichen Buchsen bestätigen unter anderem meine verbogene Schraube.

Was den Support angeht gibt es noch Potenzial bei Ghost.

Es gibt ja schon einige Hersteller die hier vertreten sind und das macht für mich unter anderem auch einen guten Hersteller aus.

Dann hoffen wir mal das Ghost eine akzeptable Lösung gefunden hat.

Währe schön von Ghost wenn Sie diese Verbesserung auch allen anderen ERT-Fahrern mitteilen würden (für Werbung geben die ja auch viel Geld aus).

Zum Wohl aller ERT-Fahrer!!!!

Happy Trail

Der Greenman


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. Dezember 2006)

ich weis nich meine schraube muss beim cc fahren geborchen sein und da soll mal wer sagen das das zu krass is


----------



## Phi-Me (15. Dezember 2006)

stimmt, das ist echt ne faule ausrede...

dann würde ich nicht mit super stabilität und ganz vielen gussets werben. komisch, mein cc cube hat mehr mitgemacht als mein ghost, und das mit bravour!

ich hab meins auch nicht überlastet, und trotzdem bricht diese scheiß schraube..

bin ja mal gespannt, ob die bei meinem bike den kram direkt austauschen...

aber echt einmalig, schon ich glaub fast vier wochen weg, ich hab richtig schmacht!

ob das mit dem dämpfer funzt, weiß ich nich, bei mir hat sich da nie wirklich was geändert, ob mutter drinne oder nich... 

ich glaub ich ruf jez gleich ma beim händler an und frag den ma wann das so kommen könnte...

mfg philipp


----------



## Snakeskin (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiss nicht, wie lange sich Ghost noch über uns Kunden hinwegsetzen will.
(MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum Statistiken  
*Themen: 243.106, Beiträge: 3.195.324, Benutzer: 80.386)*
aktuell Heute mal die Zahlen des Forums, wir sind schon eine Macht!!!! 


Klar sind wir alle mal rechtlich gesehen einen Kaufvertrag mit dem Bikeshop eingegangen und somit sind wir auch Vertragspartner mit denen und nicht mit Ghost, es gibt aber auch ein Produkthaftungsgesetz und somit sind die wieder mit im Boot.
Muss erst wirklich jemand zu Schaden kommen und ein jurististischer Prozeß
geführt werden bevor etwas passiert?

Ich Glaube fast, denen ist noch nicht klar was hier im Forum und somit in Deutschlands Bike Gemeinde mit denen passieren kann?

Einsicht und die Bereitschaft was zu ändern ist mehr als von Nöten.

Eigentlich möchten wir doch nichts unmögliches sondern nur ein Bauteil, was schon seit langer Zeit fehlerhaft ist soll nun dauerhaft für unsere Sicherheit sorgen bzw. uns nicht in Unsicherheit bringen !!


----------



## Phi-Me (15. Dezember 2006)

SEHR schön gesagt! 

nur wie macht man denen das klar? außerdem stellen die sich dann glaub ich stur! und dann haben wir nichs davon! 

wenn es so weiter geht, können die aber nicht erwarten, dass irgendjemandem ein ghost bike empfehle...

mfg philipp


----------



## Snakeskin (15. Dezember 2006)

Phimi schrieb:


> SEHR schön gesagt!
> 
> nur wie macht man denen das klar? außerdem stellen die sich dann glaub ich stur! und dann haben wir nichs davon!
> 
> ...



Denen wirst du es nicht klarmachen bzw.es ist ihnen schon klar.
Wie es in Deutschland nun mal so ist mit unserer Rechtsprechung, solange nichts passiert ist gibt es auch keine Veranlassung etwas zu ändern, leider.
Ich stelle mir mal vor ich bin gerade in einem Waldstück mit Fichten/Tannen, fahre ein verwurzeltes Stück entlang, nicht unbedingt "brutal oder den Einsatzbestimmungen entsprechend", da macht es Knack, die Schraube ist gebrochen, ich kann natürlich das Bike nicht mehr halten und die kleinen trockenen Äste am Baumstamm einer Fichte um unteren Bereich bohren sich so langsam in meien Körper.
Vielleicht kann ich mein Leben lang nicht mehr laufen oder gucken oder sonst was.
Jeder hat es gewusst das diese scheiss Schraube nicht's taugt aber nun haben wir einen Produkthaftungsfall mit Haftpflichtversicherungsregulierung(was für ein Wort, wow).
So it's Germany.
Ich glaube ich verkloppe mein Bike und werde nie wieder diese Firma die sich um meine Gesundheit einen Scheiss schert beachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fzogel (15. Dezember 2006)

Also den Einsatzbereich falsch gesehen.....Soll ich jetzt nur noch Samstags morgen zum Bäcker damit fahren?Und das AMR ist doch dann auch fürn Arsch?Ist doch im Grunde genommen das selbe?Wegen 2 cm mehr Federweg....Nur das sie mit der Mode erscheinung"ENDURO" mitziehen können.ICH werde mir persönlich nie mehr ein GHOST Kaufen.Und ALLE die mich wegen Fahrrädern Fragen,empfehle ich auf keinen Fall kein GHOST.Lieber paar Euro mehr zahlen und HEILE ankommen.So long....Gruss aus Franken


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (15. Dezember 2006)

Ist echt ne absolute Frechheit mit dem Einsatzbereich. Ich weiß noch wie ich damals ne Mail an Ghost geschrieben habe um mich nach dem Einsatzbereich zu erkundigen.
Da wurde mir geantwortet: "Mit dem Bike kann man es bergab schon ganz schön krachen lassen".
Und jetzt weiß ich dass sie mit "krachen" die Schraube meinten.

Hätte mir wohl doch eher das Speci Enduro kaufen sollen.

Eigentlich echt schade, das Bike ist ja anonsten echt perfekt.


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. Dezember 2006)

anderer seits wollen die auch nur ihr gesicht wahren


----------



## Greenman (16. Dezember 2006)

@Fzogel,

lass mir doch bitte mal den Anhang von GHOST für den X-Fusion Dämpfer zukommen.

Habe heute noch etwas am Setup gearbeitet.

Fahre jetzt ca. 130 PSI in der Hauptkammer (weniger ist bei meinen 90 Kg leider nicht möglich da sonst der Dämpfer anschlägt) und ca. 70 PSI in der DC Kammer und habe den Dämpfer auf Max. Prog. eingestellt.

Eine Prog. Kennlinie stellt sich aber nicht wirklich ein da man mit der goldene Schraube (max. eingedreht) nach meinem Gefühl nur die Endprogression (Endanschlag) zunimmt aber die Anfangsprogression nicht 

Das liegt vermutlich auch daran das man den Dämpfer einfach mit einem sehr hohen 
Druck in der Hauptkammer fahren muss 

Schau mer mal wie das Fahrverhalten auf dem Trail ist 

Hofentlich hält die Schraube auf der CC Tour 

Gruß Greenman

PS:Habe den Druck in der Hauptkammer auf 140 PSI angehoben da mir der Sag von 50% selbst für die Forstautobahn zu viel war.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (19. Dezember 2006)

Fzogel schrieb:


> > Man muss sich darüber im Klaren sein,
> > dass die ERT´s keine Räder sind, mit denen man Stuntriding oder harten
> > Freeride betreiben kann. Dafür sind sie definitiv nicht gedacht. Es sind
> > in erster Linie Tourenräder mit denen man auch mal gröberes Gelände         > meistern kann.
> ...




Hilfe!
Mein ERT 9000 ist ein Tourenbike !?!

Das ich mit dem ERT kein Hardcore - Freeriding machen kann, ist mir auch klar.
Aber für den All-Mountain, Enduro und leichten Freeride - Einsatz sollte es doch tauglich sein. Zumal wenn man sich die Testberichte der diversen Bikezeitungen durch liest!
In einer älteren Ausgabe der BIKE heißt es auch, dass man mit dem ERT 9000 sogar im Bikepark seinen Spaß haben kann.

Also das obige Zitat halte ich von Ghost für eine faule Ausrede!

Ich bin nämlich mit meinem ERT stinknormale Treppen runtergefahren, hörte plötzlich ein seltsamen Quietschen und musste mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass sich eine Schraube der oberen Wippenaufhängung gelöst hatte und total verbogen war.
Damit aber nicht genug. Durch das Spiel der Wippe und der Belastung beim Treppenfahren hat sich die gesamte Wippe verzogen!

Zumindest bin ich mit dem Service zufrieden.
Ich habe sofort meinem Händler bescheid gesagt. Der hat die Wippe und Schrauben eingeschickt.
2 Wochen später hat Ghost anstandslos eine neue Wippe und Schrauben geschickt.
Hoffe es waren schon die stabileren Schrauben.  
Es war zwar eine Wippe von einem ERT 5700, weil keine andere zu dem Zeitpunkt auf Lager lag aber ich konnte wenigsten wieder biken.
Ein paar Wochen später hat Ghost dann aber auch eine Original-Wippe für mein ERT 9000 geschickt.
Seit dem ist alles ok. Hoffe das dem so bleibt.

Dafür hatte ich großen Ärger mit meiner Manitou Federgabel.
Mit ist während der Fahrt einfach der Reboundknopf abgefallen!
Es hat mehrere Monate und Drohgebärden mit meinem Anwalt gebraucht, bis Centurion (die über nehmen den Service von Manitou in Deutschland) es leid war und eine neue Federgabel geschickt hat.
Das gleiche Problem mit dem Reboundknopf hatte ein Kumpel von mir an seinem ERT 9000 auch schon.

Dabei hat Centurion in beiden Fällen die Schuld erst abgewiesen und uns verantwortlich gemacht.

Aber nun ist alles ok - fragt sich nur wie lange  

Gruß, Volker


----------



## Masira (19. Dezember 2006)

ich hatte das problem mit der verbiegenden schraube auch schon zweimal. beim zweiten mal bin ich mit dem bike zu meinem händler und der hatts gleich mitgenommen ins ghost werk. dort wurde jetzt diese verstärkte buchse und schraube eingebaut, seit dem ist ruhe! ging schnell und bin bis jetzt zufrieden.


----------



## Fzogel (19. Dezember 2006)

Soso.....Ins GHOST Werk?Die Bikes werden doch auch im Ausland gebaut,und nur in Waldsassen zusammen gebaut oder so?!Die sind doch wie alle anderen.......Billig Bauen lassen,und TEUER Verkaufen.Freut mich aber für dich,das du Glück mit deinem Bike hast 
Gruss aus Nürnberg


----------



## silberfische (19. Dezember 2006)

Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> Hilfe!
> Mein ERT 9000 ist ein Tourenbike !?!
> 
> Das ich mit dem ERT kein Hardcore - Freeriding machen kann, ist mir auch klar.
> ...


Na Zum Glück fahre ich nur Touren mit dem Bike... (und das geht auch mit 2,4er Reifen ganz gut!). Aber wie definiert man Tour  . Dürfen es nur Feldwegtouren, oder auch mal leichte Singletrailtouren sein? Oder kann man mit dem Bike auch Hardcoretouren machen  .



Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> Also das obige Zitat halte ich von Ghost für eine faule Ausrede!


Dito

Zum dem Dämpferproblem und mangelnder Wartung äußere ich mich jetzt lieber nicht, aber hierzu muss ich meinen Senf geben:


Fzogel schrieb:


> ...Einsätze außerhalb des angestrebten Einsatzbereichs wurden von uns bereits mehrfach bei div. Events, Rennen und Festivals festgestellt. Auch Aussagen in Foren wie diesem, es seien schon 2.4er *(da fühle ich mich angesprochen)* oder sogar schon 2.5er Reifen verbaut worden, lassen darauf schließen, dass die Räder nicht bestimmungsgemäß genutzt werden...


Komisch, das ERT9000 wird mit einem FAT ALBERT verkauft (ab Werk). Lt. Schwalbe HP ist der Reifen *60mm* breit. Und jetzt erklärt mir mal bitte, warum ich keinen 2,40er Advantage fahren darf , der Reifen ist ca. 57mm breit! Und warum soll man mit dem Advantage keine Touren fahren können, wenn es mit dem FA geht?
Oder stellt sich Ghost das in etwa so vor:

ERT --> max. Reifenbreite 2,3
AMR --> max. Reifenbreite 2,1
RT --> max. Reifenbreite 1,9
HTX -->  
Achja, es gibt ja z.B. Reifen wie den Maxxis Larsen Mimo (26x1,4),... vielleicht kann man den dann auf dem Hardtail (HTX) fahren,... 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. Dezember 2006)

hmm ich meine warum keinen breiteren reifen reinstecken wenn er reinpasst Oo also ich seh da nicht das problem 
aber seltsam is es schon auf meinem ghost ert5500 sind vona nfang an normale alberts drauf


----------



## Fzogel (19. Dezember 2006)

> Zudem sind Zitate und/oder Veröffentlichungen aus dem Mailverkehr mit der
> Fa. GHOST durch den unten stehenden Hinweis-Text generell untersagt. Der
> Mailverkehr ist nur zum Informationsaustausch zwischen dem jeweiligen
> Kunden/Interessenten und der Fa. GHOST gedacht.
> Hiermit machen wir in diesem Fall eine Ausnahme. Voraussetzung ist, dass
> diese Stellungnahme komplett und unverändert in dem von Ihnen genannten
> Thread veröffentlicht wird, damit für die beteiligten User bezüglich der
> genannten Fälle Klarheit herrscht.

Also darf man nichts mehr sagen,was GHOST zu diesem Thema sagt?!
Also,ICH hab nen Tread gefunden über CANYON,wo sich LUTZ SCHÄFFER der "Chef" von CANYON mit einmischt und über Probleme Diskutiert......Schaut mal selber nach.Wenn sich ein Ingenieur mit einmischt,um Probleme zu beseitigen,finde ich das SAUGEIL.Aber die Leute von GHOST,die sche......n sich nen dreck um ihre Ware.Verkauft=Geld. so Läuft des...Schaut mal selber bei Bike Marken CANYON nach......Der macht sich echt nen Kopf.Und GHOST droht nur..............................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snakeskin (19. Dezember 2006)

Fzogel schrieb:


> > Zudem sind Zitate und/oder Veröffentlichungen aus dem Mailverkehr mit der
> > Fa. GHOST durch den unten stehenden Hinweis-Text generell untersagt. Der
> > Mailverkehr ist nur zum Informationsaustausch zwischen dem jeweiligen
> > Kunden/Interessenten und der Fa. GHOST gedacht.
> ...



@Fzogel

Hattest Du bei Ghost auf diese Forum mit diesem Fred hingewiesen.
Wen nein, sollten wir das schnellstens nachholen und eine Kompetente(Ingenieur/Techniker) Person zur Stellungnahme an die Strippe bekommen.
Es wir allerhöchste Zeit, das dieses leidige Thema mit der verarsche der Kunden aufhört.
Und wenn Ghost meint, das sie drohen müssen, dann gibt es bestimmt schon jemanden, der sich wegen der gebrochenen Schraube verletzt hat und darauf hin eine Klage mit Schadenersatz und Schmerzensgeldvorderungen auf den Weg bringt.
Es könnte dann auch sein, das andere sich als Nebenkläger zusammen tun.
Man weiss ja nie???


----------



## Fzogel (19. Dezember 2006)

Na klar hab ich auf diesen Tread hingewiesen.Habe den Link mit eingefügt.Drum haben sie ja geschrieben,das es Verboten ist Mails zwischen GHOST und den Kunden(oder Testpersonen) zu veröfentlichen.Mein nächstes Bike isn CANYON.Das steht fest.Die haben keinen "Mum"sich der Öfentlichkeit zu stellen............


----------



## Phi-Me (20. Dezember 2006)

echt ma, des kann ja nich sein! ich hatte auf meinem ams auch 2.35er fat alberts drauf, der grip war spitze und mit hohem luftdruck war der reifen durchaus tourentauglich! 

das ist mir aber auch schon aufgefallen, dass canyon engagierter ist. wäre auch meine nächste wahl, nur nach der ganzen fahrerei wegen dem ghost, will ich was von nem händler in düsseldorf.

zu meinem ert: kein ende der wartezeit in sicht! 

angeblich soll die gabel kaputt gewesen sein, komisch, die und die bremse waren das einzige was vernünftig gefunzt hat. das knacken kam einduetigvom rahmen, das glaub ich denen nich, weil wenn mn sich auf den lnker gestützthat gab das fahrrad keinen ton von sich. nur wenn man auf den rahmen gelehnt hat knackt das bike, dass man sich die ohren zuhalten muss. 

ich kann diese firma echt nich mehr ab! am liebsten würde ich das bike wieder verkaufen, dann mach ich aber zu viel verlust, so'n mist!


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (20. Dezember 2006)

Verkaufen würde ich auch gern. Und dann ein Proceed FST Light Rahmen und selber aufbauen.
Nur wird mich dann meine Freundin und mein Sohn umbringen.


----------



## Reitermaniac (20. Dezember 2006)

wieso weil du dafür den nächsten urlaub streichen müsstest?


----------



## Yetis (20. Dezember 2006)

Fzogel schrieb:


> > Zudem sind Zitate und/oder Veröffentlichungen aus dem Mailverkehr mit der
> > Fa. GHOST durch den unten stehenden Hinweis-Text generell untersagt. Der
> > Mailverkehr ist nur zum Informationsaustausch zwischen dem jeweiligen
> > Kunden/Interessenten und der Fa. GHOST gedacht.
> ...



Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber ich bezweifel, dass dies rechtens ist oder hat jemand eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung unterschrieben?
Da bekommt man leichten Hass, also drauf geschissen.


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (20. Dezember 2006)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> wieso weil du dafür den nächsten urlaub streichen müsstest?


Wir hatten etwas zu viele Ausgaben dieses Jahr, da wäre es für einen vernünftigen Menschen verrückt noch etwas für ein Fahrrad auszugeben, für ein Biker dagegen.......  
Neenee, ich behalt mein Ghost. Vielleicht ist der Fehler ja ein für alle mal weg durch die neue Schraueb.


----------



## Reitermaniac (21. Dezember 2006)

is klar das man da mal auf was verzichten muss naja wir biker sin sehr verschwenderisch im umgang mit geld kostet ja alles so viel


----------



## heatwave (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke das der Verkäufer schon das Recht auf Nachbesserung hat (ich glaube §439 BGB)! Allerdings kann man doch auch Wandeln oder? Ich weiss nicht was das Bike kostet aber es sollte doch möglich sein hier Juristisch vorzugehen. Bei so vielen die dieses Problem haben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fzogel (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jungs!
Komme grad von einer SAUGEILEN Tour zurück.Im Moment passt alles bei meinem ERT.Wünsche euch allen eine Unfallfreie und Besinnliche Weihnachtszeit.
Grüsse aus Franken


----------



## Reitermaniac (28. Dezember 2006)

keine neuigkeiten ?


----------



## Peace|maker (28. Dezember 2006)

also nach dem ich mir auch mal alles durchgelesen habe auch schon eine gebrochen schraube, und mit dem X-Fusion dämpfer auch so meine probleme gehabt.

erstmal zur schraube, zum glück ist sie mir nur, beim aussteigen auf außem zug gebrochen und net auf ner tour. aber die reperatur davon hab ich mal meinem händler überlassen, hab da auch andere buchsen sowie gleich nen andern dämpfer mir geholt und hab ne neue schaube von ihm bekomme seit dem knackt auch nixmehr alles so im lauf ruhig sowie 0 spiel irgwo



zum dämpfer, mit langen und vielen telefonaten bei erst Toxoholics und denn dem neuen deutschland vertrieb/service von X-fusion hab ich erfahren:

"die haupt kammer wie normal, halt bis zum richtigen sag befüllen, und in die nebenkammer (DC) setzt die progression ab 200Psi ein und man dürfte bis 280-300Psi reinpumpen."

Dazu konnte es leider net testen weil mein dämpfer irg nen schaden hatte, hab weder mit meiner noch mit den 2 pumpen die mein händler benutzt auch nur ansatzweise 200 Psi reinbekommen und hatte ab 120 immer druckverlust, gut des ist jetzt behoben, hoffe ich mal, also dämpfer war in garantie, aber hab wie oben schon erwähnt jetzt nen andern dämpfer, und des im zuge mit der gebrochen schraube lief und bermerkte als ich den X-fusion dämpfer wieder einbauen wollte das die jetzt irg nen mm zu kurz ist und ich ums verrecken den xfusion nimmer in die schwingen bekomme, warum auch immer denn eig ist der dämpfer+buchsen, genausobreit wie der alte aber who cares der neue ist eh besser^^
Der Neue: nen alten rock shox Pro Deluxe, aus dem jahr 2002 und fahre mit dem wunderbar, gutes ansprechverhalten, stahlfeder halt, progression, nie mehr druchschläge, aber halt ordentlich schwer


Aber die optik ist geil^^


----------



## Janosh (28. Dezember 2006)

so sechse wie wir fünfe gibts ke viere, weil wir drei die zwei einzigsten sind


----------



## Peace|maker (28. Dezember 2006)

hehe   
 auch wens net zum thema passt gut, aber mir reichen 5^^


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (29. Dezember 2006)

abend!
bin grad die ganze Zeit am basteln und auspobieren an meinem Ghost (Dämpfer Gabel etc....). Ich hab jetzt einen Fox dhx 5.0 air und experimentiere gerade mit einer Marzocchi 66 )   Ich weiß ist hoch gegriffen und der Rahmen könnte leiden, aber was könnt da noch kaputt gehen?? Mir ist die Schraube mehrmals gebrochen, Pike ist ausgefallen, X-fusion war eh gleich platt und verschiedene Lager liegen jetzt unter der Erde  Jetzt baue ich halt auf Amok, da ich mir nach dem Ghost Rahmen eh einen Freerider einer anderen Marke kaufen will. Mir will man den Enduro-Rahmen ja auch nicht abkaufen, da ich nicht einer von Denen bin, die ihren missbrauchten Rahmen so beschreiben, als hätten sie ihn nie aus dem Keller geholt. (JAja ich bin zu ehrlich) Na ja bei mir wars das auf jeden Fall mit GHost, aber wenn ihr einen frustrierten Kunden als Zeugen braucht, bin ich zur Stelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTRulez (31. Dezember 2006)

Hi wollte Euch nur mal meine Kiste zeigen.
Gruss und ein Frohes Neues und problemfreies Jahr!!!


----------



## silberfische (31. Dezember 2006)

Das sind doch auch Reifen, mit denen man das Bike nicht ordnungsgemäß bzw. nicht wie vorgesehen benutzen kann   . 

Ich wünsche auch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein möglichst problemfreies 2007.

Stefan


----------



## GTRulez (31. Dezember 2006)

@ Silberfische hey sag das nicht so laut.  Hahaha
Aber es funktioniert einwandfrei. Stolz bin ich auch auf meine neue dreifach Kettenführung mit "Rockring". Ist auch echt ein segen endlich bleibt die Kette da wo sie hingehört! 

Gruss


----------



## Mr.Dark (1. Januar 2007)

Wie es so scheint, ist eigentlich nur die Dämpferschraube das Problem gewesen. Diese ist mir auch gebrochen und ich hab mich wahnsinnig aufgeregt. 

Nach etwas Bastelei und Nerven hab ich aber das Bike zurechtgebogen. Find es immer noch geil und fahre regelmässig damit. Ist halt kein reinrassiger Downhiller oder Freerider, sonder ´nen Enduro. Für lange Touren mit Downhills und dem einem oder anderen kleineren Drop reicht das Teil aber dicke aus und wer schiebt verdammt gerne auf ner Tour nen 20 Kilo Boliden auf den Berg? 
Für Speed-Kicks und Singletrails ist es Klasse, ob nun im Gelände oder auf dem Forstweg und von mir aus auf der Strasse.

Das die Lager nach ´ner bestimmten Zeit den Geist aufgeben, liegt wohl einfach darin, dass das Teil "gefordert" wird. Frag mich bloß, wie teuer der Ersatz kommt...

Den Dämpfer werde ich trotzdem irgendwann tauschen, wenn ich dass nötige Kleingeld besitze.


----------



## sideshowbob (2. Januar 2007)

das seh ich etwas anders. hab leider eine fette schramme im unterrohr von meiner pike mit poplock.   (bilder werden nachgereicht!) 
da wurde anscheinend etwas fasch geplant, so dass der goldenen popllock-knopf um 1-2mm nicht unter das unterrohr passt. hätte ich nen rahmen mit doppelbrücken-feeling gewot hätt ich mir einen gekauft.  

und die schöne lyrik 2-step die ich jetzt daheim habe werd ich deswegen sicher auch nicht einbauen da es da um fast 1cm nicht reicht. einmal etwas mehr eingeschlagen und ich hab ne richtige macke im rahmen und die mission control einheit der gabel ist im eimer.
ghost hat dieses problem ja offensichich auch erkannt und die 07er rahmen im steuerrohrbereich angepasst. aber es nervt einfach unendlich nach den problemen mit meinem 05er rahmen (anschlag) und dem 06er (schraubenbruch).


----------



## silberfische (2. Januar 2007)

@GTRulez
Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit der Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau aus? Beim 2,4er Advantage ist das schon ziemlich knapp. Einen Vorteil hat der geringe Abstand aber auch,... Steine die im Profil hängen bleiben, fliegen spätestens am Hinterbau wieder raus.


----------



## bikedoedel (3. Januar 2007)

hi,

hab auch einen neuen ghost ert 5700 von 05 zu stehen und einen manitou dämpfer mit spv. da brauch ich dann nur die oberen buchsen am dämpfer gegen eine von rockshox aus einem stück tauschen? hat da mal wer ne teilenummer oder ähnliches?


----------



## Reitermaniac (3. Januar 2007)

müsste dir ghost eigentlich zahlen einfach mal nen händler fragen


----------



## Phi-Me (5. Januar 2007)

soo, gerade ausm urlaub zurück und ich bin jez schon wieder am ende...

im urlaub war schon schlimm genug, dass ich in schladming war und mir vorgestellt habe wie geil des im sommer sein muss... 

aber jez kommt der knaller! mein bike is immer noch nich fertig! kein wort von ghost an meinen händler, ich kann das nich glauben, ich glub das bike ist schon 1 1/2 monate bei ghost und da tut sich nichs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

die firma kann mich ma!


----------



## silberfische (8. Januar 2007)

So, ich hab mal wieder was erfreuliches über das ERT für euch  .

Nachdem meine Nixon mittlerweile relativ schlecht angesprochen hat und das IT auch schon wieder nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich diese ausgebaut und zerlegt... (dazu demnächst in "Federung & Co" mehr)... OK, für die Gabel kann Ghost nichts, ...

Nachdem die Gabel sowieso ausgebaut ist und ich noch auf die Ersatzteile warte, dachte ich mir... "könntest doch mal die Lager des Hinterbaus kontrollieren"...
Hab mir zwar eingebildet, die müssten noch in Ordnung sein, aber da bin ich eines besseren belehrt worden.

Also ich den kompletten Hinterbau demontiert... was gar nicht so leicht war, da sich manche Bolzen nicht mehr durchs Lager bewegen wollten (warum auch immer  ). Interessant war nun, dass sich kein einziges Lager leicht drehen ließ, aber wirklich keines! Deshalb war für mich klar, die Lager müssen raus... da müssen neue rein. Zuerst habe ich die Lager hinten in der Kettenstrebe rausgeklopft (ich habe das nicht zum ersten mal gemacht,... aber die gingen verdammt schwer raus). Als ich dann den Lagersitz gesehen habe, dachte ich, das kann doch nicht wahr sein... 

Hier ein Bild:





Da ist deutlich zu sehen, dass das Lager gar nicht richt sitzen konnte, da sich bei der Montage ein Metallgrat nach innen geschoben hat . Interessanterweise haben sich die Lager nach dem Ausbau leicht gedreht... Deshalb würde ich behaupten, der Lagersitz ist zu klein... (oder wieso schiebt sich sonst ein Metallgrat nach innen .

An den anderen Lagerstellen gingen die Lager ebenfalls sehr schwer raus, allerdings sind dort keine Grate zu sehen. Was ich allerdings wiederum sehr fragwürdig finde, ist, dass die Hülse, die sich zwischen den Lagern befindet (zwischen linker und rechter Seite) bei allen weiteren Lagerstellen (also Hauptlager am Tretlager, Drehpunkt der Dämpferwippe und Gelenk der Dämpferwippe am Hinterbau) so groß war, dass sie aus dem Rahmen geklopft werden musste (als lief sie trotz Fett sehr rau und schwer... sollte das der Versuch eines Gleitlagers sein  ...). Meiner Meinung nach kann so eine Hülse Spiel haben und dient nur dazu, um das linke und das rechte Lager gegeneinander abzustützen (seitlicher Druck). Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass bei so einer Hülse das Fett fehlt,* wundert es mich nicht, wenn mancher ERT-Rahmen knarzt*.
Schön, dass fast alle Lager noch völlig in Ordnung sind,... die Hülsen, die zwischen linker u. rechter Lagerseite verbaut sind, werde ich etwas abdrehen, ... aber wie ich die Lagersitze im Hinterbau (an der Hinterachse) bearbeiten soll, weiß ich noch nicht,.....

Seid mir nicht böse,... aber wie man so eine Sch.... verkaufen kann... 
Das ist echt eine absolute Frechheit  .


Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (9. Januar 2007)

das sieht ja mal richtig nach pfusch aus. respekt!


----------



## Fzogel (9. Januar 2007)

@Silberfisch.Ganz schön krass was die fürnen Scheiss zusammen bauen!!!!
Habe Heute bei meinem Bike Dealer mal ein "Älteres"(3Jahre) Ghost angeschaut.Dabei ist mir aufgefallen,das bei dem Model SCANDIUM RACE(ist auch ein Fully)die Schrauben der Dämpfer aufnahmen ALLE M8 sind!!!!!!!
Dabei kommt es doch bei sonem Bike Penibelst auf das Gewicht an,oder??? 
Warum können die Herren das 3 Jahre später nicht ins ERT mit einfliessen lassen?
Ich Check des nimmer*Kopfkratz* 
Gruss Fritz


----------



## Reitermaniac (10. Januar 2007)

die wollns so billig wie sonst was machen


----------



## bikedoedel (12. Januar 2007)

ich hatte meinen rahmen ert 7500 von ´05 über einen händler bei ebay gekauft. der hat alles nachgeschaut und damals der umtausch am hinterbau wurde gemacht.

nur meint er, sieht er bei der oberen schraube am dämpfer kein handlungsbedarf (buchsentausch, den ihr beschrieben habt). wie anfällig sind die also oder welche braucht man da genau?


----------



## Phi-Me (13. Januar 2007)

also  ch würde drauf bestehen! 

bevor man sich da aufs mundwerk legt! der kriegt die doch für nichs! nur den versand muss der bezahlen! sonst sag dem eben dass du den versand übernimmst, vll macht er es ja denn


----------



## fiveelements (13. Januar 2007)

loide loide, ihr macht die jungs ja richtig platt hier.

also mal zum fest sitzenden lager: wie wir seit kurzem von herrn grätz (lightfill) wissen, verwenden einige hersteller enge lagersitze, um die steifigkeit zu erhöhen. dass die lager dann im eingebauten zustand schwergängig sind ist ebenso normal wie angeblich unproblematisch, was die haltbarkeit und das einfederungsverhalten betrifft.


----------



## pongi (13. Januar 2007)

ja, aber maschinenbautechnisch gesehen ist und bleibt es pfusch.


----------



## Snakeskin (14. Januar 2007)

Dann sollen doch die Herren Rahmenbauer die Lager einkleben, dann kann man die durch vorsichtiges erwärmen super leicht wieder ausbauen und hat den gleichen Effekt der Steifigkeit.
Zudem ist es kein Pfusch sondern eine saubere und vor allem faire Sache für den Kunden der keine zermatschte Lagerung haben wird.


----------



## Peter K (14. Januar 2007)

silberfische schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal wieder was erfreuliches über das ERT für euch  .
> 
> Nachdem meine Nixon mittlerweile relativ schlecht angesprochen hat und das IT auch schon wieder nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich diese ausgebaut und zerlegt... (dazu demnächst in "Federung & Co" mehr)... OK, für die Gabel kann Ghost nichts, ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,


bin ich froh, daß ich mich vor einem viertel Jahr nicht für ein GHOST entschieden habe. Das ist ja übelster Murks. Für so etwas muss man sich als Hersteller normalerweise schämen. Werbung von Ghost in Mountain-Bike 02/07 erste Seite: Weniger = Mehr,will das heißen: weniger Qualität = mehr Ärger ??

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (14. Januar 2007)

aber hallo, das ist echt mal ne gute Auslegung für die Werbung 

Ich finds halt feige von Ghost, da sie genau wissen was Sache ist und sich dumm stellen, bzw. den verarschten Käufer für die Schäden verantwortlich machen. Wenn ich das Enduro damals nicht so spottbillig bekommen hätte, dann würde ich die solange nerven, bis da mal was rauskommt!!
Ich musste mir ja schon selbst den RAhmen tauschen lassen und bekomme jetzt keinen Support mehr, da die mich für den Schaden verantwortlich machen.

Jetzt aber die große Frage: Warum fällt den sowas keinem Bike Magazin auf????   wahnsinns Langzeit-test, neueste, härteste Methoden im Labor und der ganze Quatsch und denen ist noch nie eine Schraube gebrochen? Achtung ! hier mal meine Theorie: Fachzeitshriften wie die BIKE sind von den "Werbezahlungen" von Ghost abhängig und müssen dafür sorgen, dass sie den Geldgeber (GHost) nicht verärgern.
Sollen wir da eigentlich mal was in die Richtung starten? Man könnte doch mal an Bike mailen, ob die eine öffentliche Stellungnahme von Ghost abdrucken könnten?

Naja, das ist meine Meinung....muss nicht jedem gefallen


----------



## Phi-Me (14. Januar 2007)

hmm... mir gefällt das schon, nur wenn deine theorie stimmt werden die das nich machen...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (14. Januar 2007)

stimmt auch wieder, aber wir könnten das Geheimniss ja einem anderem Fachblatt unterjubeln, welches dann den ganzen Komplott aufklären wird.....oder wir werden alle von deren kriminellen Mitschurken "besucht" )


----------



## pongi (14. Januar 2007)

warum schickt ihr nicht einfach eine email an bike/mb/bikesportnews und schaut was passiert?


----------



## silberfische (15. Januar 2007)

fiveelements schrieb:


> loide loide, ihr macht die jungs ja richtig platt hier.


Ich sehe das ein bisschen nach dem Motto "Wie du mir, so ich dir".

Erst mal was zum Bike an sich:
Das ERT ist rein fahrtechnisch ein absolut geiles Bike. Da muss ich Ghost auch eingestehen oder loben oder wie auch immer, dass sie was tolles auf die Beine gestellt haben.

Nun zum Service:
Mittlerweile habe ich hier in diversen Threads mein "Leiden" mit Ghost mitgeteilt. Komischerweise hatte ich immer das Gefühl (egal ob per Mail oder im persönlichen Gespräch), von oben herab behandelt zu werden. Nach dem Motto "was willst du Depp überhaupt von uns". 
Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn es mit einem Bike Probleme gibt. Vorausgesetzt, es gibt einen entsprechend guten Service (und ich bin keiner, der in so einer Situation fordernd auf Ghost zugegangen ist, ich wollte lediglich eine Problemlösung (damals mit dem 2005er Rahmen)). Ebenso wenig habe ich ein Problem damit, wenn eine Firma arrogant ist (auch wenn es nicht schön ist), jedoch das Produkt 1A und problemlos funktioniert!
Im Fall ERT werde ich nicht im Traum daran denken, noch einmal an Ghost heranzutreten, weil irgend was nicht passt. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mich noch mehr zu ärgern, oder über einige Wochen auf mein Bike zu verzichten! Um auftretende Probleme (und auch vorbeugende Maßnahmen wie z.B. den Dämpferbolzen) werde ich mich ausschließlich selbst kümmern.



fiveelements schrieb:


> also mal zum fest sitzenden lager: wie wir seit kurzem von herrn grätz (lightfill) wissen, verwenden einige hersteller enge lagersitze, um die steifigkeit zu erhöhen. dass die lager dann im eingebauten zustand schwergängig sind ist ebenso normal wie angeblich unproblematisch, was die haltbarkeit und das einfederungsverhalten betrifft.


Das ein Lagersitz etwas enger ist, um dadurch das Lagerspiel zu minimieren, bzw. aufzuheben, ist ja OK, aber wenn sich ein Lager rau dreht, kann das für die Haltbarkeit nicht förderlich sein!
Wenn sich dann dazu bei der Montage der Lager noch ein Grat nach innen schiebt, sodass das Lager gar nicht bis in den eigentlichen Lagersitz kommt, sehe ich das genau so, wie Pongi.





pongi schrieb:


> ja, aber maschinenbautechnisch gesehen ist und bleibt es pfusch.


 In diesem Fall ist dann nämlich die Hülse zwischen linkem und rechtem Lager auch zu kurz und die Lager werden zusätzlich noch seitlich verspannt, was wiederum schlecht für Haltbarkeit und das Ansprechverhalten ist. Was ich dann gar nicht verstehen kann, warum im Hauptlager und Schwingendrehpunkt die Hülsen zwischen linken und rechtem Lager knapp den Durchmesser der Bohrung im Rahmen haben Soll das der Versuch eines Gleitlagers sein? Oder wird dadurch auch das Spiel geringer gehalten...


Peter K schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> bin ich froh, daß ich mich vor einem viertel Jahr nicht für ein GHOST entschieden habe. Das ist ja übelster Murks. Für so etwas muss man sich als Hersteller normalerweise schämen. Werbung von Ghost in Mountain-Bike 02/07 erste Seite: Weniger = Mehr,will das heißen: weniger Qualität = mehr Ärger ??
> Gruß Peter


Tolle Interpretation der Werbung  . Trotz des Ärgers fahre ich das Bike aber trotzdem gerne,... allerdings bin ich mir sicher, das es genügend andere Bikes gibt, die nicht schlechter sind. Mein nächstes wird zu 100% kein Ghost werden!


pongi schrieb:


> warum schickt ihr nicht einfach eine email an bike/mb/bikesportnews und schaut was passiert?


Was wollt ihr denn damit erreichen? Einen neuen 2007er Rahmen von Ghost bekommen? Ich möchte keinen neuen Rahmen (1. gefällt mir der neue nicht und 2. finde ich das etwas "overdressed"). Außerdem kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Magazine Negativwerbung betreiben.

Das einzige, was ich mit meinen Beiträgen noch erreichen möchte, dass jeder lesen kann, was es an Problemen mit dem Bike geben "kann". Da ich nicht der Einzige bin, sollte man sich evtl. darüber Gedanken machen...

Vielleicht macht man sich ja bei Ghost doch irgendwann mal Gedanken darüber, wie man einem Kunden gegenüber auftritt (falls man es nötig hat)... anscheinend hat man es momentan (noch) nicht nötig. Leider.

Stefan


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (15. Januar 2007)

geanu meine Meinung!

MEine Ziele sind: Besserer Service und eine Lösung des Problems ( Z.B: Stahlhülsen oder neue Schrauben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (16. Januar 2007)

tja, ich mach ja jetzt ein praktikum in einem fahrradladen, der auch ghost bikes führt, nur werde ich jedem kunden die cube und scott und wie sie nicht alle heißen empfehlen, zumindest wenn sie fragen.

die glauben doch nicht, dass ich die jetzt auchnoch unterstütze...

außerdem haben wir da drei erts stehen, da wird direkt ma ein umbausatz für alle bestellt.. (inclusive meinem) falls es mal wieder hier sein solte


----------



## Pittus (16. Januar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ihr habt Recht. Unsere Lager laufen im Eingebauten Zustand etwas hackelig.
> *Und das ist gut so!!!*
> Ihr merkt das nur, wenn ihr den Rahmen zerlegt und die Lager einzeln dreht. Im zusammengebauten Zustand (mit demontiertem Dämpfer, damit man den Hinterbau auch bewegen kann) spürt man davon nichts.
> ...



Dies zu den zu engen Lagern, wobei bei uns sich kein Span gebildet hat.
Bevor einer hämisch auf unsere Dämpferprob hinweist, da ist wenigstens der Service 1A   Der Dämpfer war nie länger als 'ne Woche weg.
Ich poste dies hier mal, trotz des Hinweis weiter oben, weil nicht jeder was mit dem Namen Michi Grätz was anfangen kann und ligthfill kenn ich auch nicht.

Gruss Pittus (Leidenwillfahrer  )


----------



## silberfische (16. Januar 2007)

Aber Michi Grätz schreibt auch "etwas hakelig" und nicht "die Lager lassen sich gar nicht mehr drehen".

Stefan


----------



## Pittus (16. Januar 2007)

silberfische schrieb:


> S
> *Hab mir zwar eingebildet, die müssten noch in Ordnung sein*, aber da bin ich eines besseren belehrt worden.
> 
> Also ich den kompletten Hinterbau demontiert... was gar nicht so leicht war, da sich manche Bolzen nicht mehr durchs Lager bewegen wollten (warum auch immer  ). Interessant war nun, dass sich kein einziges Lager *leicht drehen* ließ, aber wirklich keines! Deshalb war für mich klar, die Lager müssen raus... da müssen neue rein.
> ...



Hatte ich irgendwie anders gelesen  

Gruss Pittus


----------



## silberfische (16. Januar 2007)

Pittus schrieb:


> Hatte ich irgendwie anders gelesen
> 
> Gruss Pittus



OK, da hast du recht, ... allerdings ließen sich die Lager per Hand nicht einmal drehen (zumindest keine ganze Umdrehung). Die meisten haben sich nicht einmal bewegt.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Januar 2007)

hey jungs!ich hab diesen thread erst jetzt entdeckt und ich bin froh, dass es niad nur mir so geht. fahr seit nem 3/4 jahr ein ert 5700 und die liste meiner defekte und mängel zieht sich wie ein roter faden durch diesen thread. 
mein händler schaut mich immer mit großen augen an, wenn ich wieder anmarschiert komm, obwohl ich es-geht man nach den einsatzbereichen- nicht überbeansprucht habe.
ich selbst bin der meinung, dass hier viele viele fehler verbaut und konstruiert wurden, was eigentlich nicht hätte sein dürfen.
ich mein, die bikes werden doch getestet, da darf sowas doch net vorkommen.
und da ich finde, dass das nicht sinn der sache ist, zumal ghost und v.a. das ert in unzähligen test-berichten immer gute bewertungen bekommen hat (was eigentlich niad sein kann!--> da stimmt doch was net!!) werde ich zukünftig die finger davon lassen und mir ein neues bike aufbauen.
hoffentlich passiert sowas niad nochmal.


----------



## Phi-Me (20. Januar 2007)

tja, find ich ja schön, dass es nich nur mir mit dem händler so geht! wenn man dem dann immer sagt, dass man es nicht übertrieben hat, guckt deiner auch immer so ungläubig??? =)

nunja, wie auch immer... es gibt auch gutes zu berichten!

1. mein bike ist wider da! nicht ghost war an den langen wartezeiten schuld, sondern einfach nur mein scheiß händler, der das bike erstmal 2 wochen bei sich stehen hatte und dann eerst losgeschickt hat. das fahrrad war insgesamt nur 20 tage inclusive weihnachten und neujahr bei ghost. und das obwohl die gabel, die wohl doch wirklich das problem war eingeschickt wurde. nur glaubt nicht dass mein händler mir bescheid gesagt hat, dass das bike wider da ist!=)

2. ich hab neues zum dämper! mein pva dual chamber läuft jez 1a! das geheimnis liegt darin welche kammer man zuerst befüllt! lasst mal die komplette luft aus der hauptkammer und pumpt die nebenkammer kräftig auf. (mehr als angegeben, weil ja luft entweicht) ich hab sie auf 200psi gepumpt. dann hauptkammer aufpumpen, ich hab 195 psi reingemacht, da ich 80kilo wiege, plus klamotte und rucksack undso sollte das dann stimmen. also, jez is der dämpfer schön progressiv, und ich kann mich net mehr beklagen!


mfg: Philipp


----------



## Mr.Dark (21. Januar 2007)

Passt zwar nicht ganz in den Thread hier, aber weiß irgendjemand welche Reifenbreite hinten passt. der albert hat ja 2,25, würde gerne aber einen breiteren schlappen aufzeihen (fat albert) oder so.


----------



## fiveelements (21. Januar 2007)

ich hatte im 2005er ert problemlos conti diesel 2,5" vorn und hinten drin.


----------



## silberfische (21. Januar 2007)

Mr.Dark schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht ganz in den Thread hier, aber weiß irgendjemand welche Reifenbreite hinten passt. der albert hat ja 2,25, würde gerne aber einen breiteren schlappen aufzeihen (fat albert) oder so.



Das ERT9000 wird doch original mit dem FAT ALBERT ausgeliefert. Allerdings musst du dann aufpassen, dass du das Bike dann gemäß dem Einsatzgebiet verwendest  . 


Schaut euch doch mal die Ghost-Homepage an (www.ghost-bikes.de) und fahrt dort mal mit der Maus über die komische Figur rechts unten,.... Soll das ein Portrait der Ghost Support-Mitarbeiter bei Problemfällen sein?  

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harz-biker (21. Januar 2007)

Selbstbauanleitung 

Nun Habe ich mir selbst geholfen. ERT 2005    wichtig  gilt nur für ERT 2005 

Probleme mit der Schwinge da ja der Schwingenbolzen unverständlicherweise vor der Schwinge endete. Die dort 5 er Schraube war alles andere als haltbar. 
So viel ingenieur-technischen Intelligenz war zum Schreien. Jedem halbwegs technisch versiertem Laien wäre das zu schwach gewesen.....Ghost das war eine Schande.....
Aber was soll es,auf diese Firma verlass ich mich nicht mehr.

Vorgehensweise :
Alles ausbauen

Schwinge mit der versenkten 5er Bohrung auf 8 mm aufbohren
Achtung  auf die 4 Stück Unterlegscheiben achten  werden noch gebraucht !!!

Bei Schrauben online  folgendes bestellen :
PS : Ich habe immer ein Stück mehr bestellt 
Position  Anzahl     Artikel                                                                  Einzelpreis    Gesamtpreis      
  --------  ------     --------------------------------------------------------------------     -----------    -----------
      1         3      Zylinderkopfschrauben mit Innensechskant                                    1.87 EUR       5.61 EUR
                                 DIN          Werkstoff          Durchmesser          Länge  
                             DIN  912  A 4                        8                x  100  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      2         3      Sechskant - Hutmuttern, hohe Form                                           1.12 EUR       3.36 EUR
                                 DIN          Werkstoff          Durchmesser          Länge  
                             DIN  1587  A 4                        8                x       
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      3         3      Unterlegscheiben Form A ( ohne Fase )                                       0.06 EUR       0.18 EUR
                                 DIN          Werkstoff          Durchmesser          Länge  
                             DIN  125  A 4                        8,4              x  8    
--------------------------------------------------------------------------



                                                       Versandkosten:                           +                  5.00 EUR
--------------------------------------------------------------------------



Die Zylinderkopfschrauben mit Innensechskant      müssen dann noch genau gekürzt werden.
100 mm lang müssen sie sein um die genaue Länge plus Gewindelänge zu erreichen.  Das Gewinde beginnt dann genau nach der Schwinge

Nun alles zusammensetzen (Schrauben noch nicht kürzen ! ) U- Scheiben nicht vergessen zwischen 
Rahmenlager und Schwinge zu legen. Sie drücken gegen den Innenring der Lager und ermöglichen das die Schwinge auch schwingen kann.
Die bestellten U-Scheiben und dann eine normale 8 er Mutter aufdrehen. 
Fest anziehen  Schwinge muß sich noch bewegen können. 
Wenn alles ok ---- mit einer Puksäge genau an der Mutter die Bolzen kürzen.

Alles ausbauen und die Bolzen etwas entgraten. 
Wieder mit Kupferpaste zusammennbauen 
Nun die Sechskant  Hutmuttern  aufschrauben 
Paßt genau ---- hält bei mir super  und das schon eine Weile unter Endurobedingen.



 Gruß der Harz-Biker


----------



## Greenman (21. Januar 2007)

Mein ERT ist jetzt beim Händler wegen Kundendienst und Umbau der neuen Dämpferschraube und Buchsen.

Bin mal gespannt wie lange die neue Schraube hält.

Bin heute mal das Canyon Torque FR 8.0 gefahren und war begeistert.

Mein nächstes Bike ist definitiv ein Canyon.

MfG der Greenman


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (21. Januar 2007)

rischtisch!  Das mit CAnyon kann ich nur bestÃ¤tigen. mein Bruder fÃ¤hrt CAnyon und das ist echt schÃ¶n verarbeitet, auÃerdem fÃ¤hrt es sich sehr schÃ¶n.

ZU meinem GHost: hab eigentlich keine Probleme auÃer der Schraube an der DÃ¤mpferaufnahme. Sonst wirklich sschÃ¶nes Dingelchen.
Zur Frage mit den Reifen: fahr auf jeden Fall Big Betty (2,4er)! Die passen von der Charakteristic am besten zum Bike! schÃ¶n leicht, viel Grip und halten lange (orc Mischung). hol sie dir aber Ã¼ber ebay fÃ¼r so 50-60 â¬ das PAar, sonst kosten die im LAden einzeln 49â¬ und das ist fÃ¼r mich zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Januar 2007)

@ GTRulez und alle, die nen anderen dämpfer eingebaut haben:

funktionierts jetzt einwandfrei oder "nur" besser??


----------



## Mr.Dark (22. Januar 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> Zur Frage mit den Reifen: fahr auf jeden Fall Big Betty (2,4er)! Die passen von der Charakteristic am besten zum Bike! schön leicht, viel Grip und halten lange (orc Mischung). hol sie dir aber über ebay für so 50-60  das PAar, sonst kosten die im LAden einzeln 49 und das ist für mich zuviel des Guten.



Ja, an die Big Betty hab ich auch schon gedacht, mach mir bei meinem ´06 Rahmen verdammt sorgen, dass die Hinten nicht reinpassen und da die Mavic Felgen ( 312 Disc ) nur bis 2,35 freigegeben sind ebenso. Welchen Jahrgang fährst du? 

 Gibt´s eigentlich irgendwelche roten Reifen in den größen für Enduro/Tour/FR light ?


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (22. Januar 2007)

Die Big Betty Reifen passen in den Hinterbau ohne Probleme rein, wird zwar eng, aber passt (siehe Seite 1 oder 2 dieses Threads)! Und in der Anleitung ist das Bike für diese Größe freigegeben, jawoll, liebe Firma GHOST, das ist freigegeben von euch!!!  

Von wegen Nicht bestimmungsgemäßer Gebrauch! Ich war noch nie in nem Bikepark mit meiner Kiste und ich habe jetzt am Sonntag festgestellt, dass meine 2. Schraube krumm ist und mein Hinterbau deswegen klackt. Zum Glück klackt er, denn daran kann man schön feststellen, wie weit die Schraube verbogen ist und kann, bevor man aufs Maul kracht, die Schraube tauschen.

Okay, man sollte jetzt nicht zu sehr auf GHOST schimpfen, von wegen kümmern sich nicht, denn sie haben ja einen Vorschlag bezüglich einer stabileren Lösung gemacht. Ich schau mir jetzt auch meine Dämpferbuchse nochmal genau an und wenns ne 2-teilige is, lass ich die Tauschen beim Händler, genau wie vorgeschlagen ... dann werde ich die endlich 3. Schraube einbauen und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment und Schraubensicherung reindrehen!
Wenn ich dann nochmal Probleme mit der Schraube hab is der Ofen aus!

Ich hatte gestern so eine Wut, dass ich schon dabei war mir nen anderen Rahmen zu holen ... diese Dämpferbefestigung ist echt mal garnix! Man muss ja schon bei dem kleinsten 30 cm Drop oder einer kleinen Treppe schon Angst haben, dass es einem das Bike unterm Hintern zerbröselt!! Mit so einer Angst im Hinterkopf fährt man dann seine Touren (!) durchn Wald ... ganz toll!

Sonst is das Bike eigentlich echt super und auch mein X-Fusion Dämpfer funzt einwandfrei ...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (22. Januar 2007)

ACH ÜBRIGENS ICH HAB GRADEBEN MEINE SCHRAUBE TAUSCHEN MÜSSEN NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!

@MR.Dark also ich fahr das 06 modell. Big BEtty fühlt sich da eigentlich ganz wohl, nur in Kurven mit hohen GRip schabts halt mal an den Streben, aber da macht man PAnzertape drauf und schon stört da nix mehr. wirklich nur zu empfehlen!
rote Reifen? meinste die Flanken? gibts sicher irgenwo, nur sind das meißtens Downhillschlampen und daher extrem schwer. aber sieht sicher geil aus.
kansste ja mal meine Fotos angucken, da ist mein GHost ert drauf, hängt zwar ******* am Ständer, aber ich liefer bal mal bessere Bilder.


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (22. Januar 2007)

GTRulez schrieb:


> Hi wollte Euch nur mal meine Kiste zeigen.
> Gruss und ein Frohes Neues und problemfreies Jahr!!!



WOW! Das Bild sehe ich ja eben erst! Ein wirklich schickes Gerät!   Was is das für eine Kefü und was für ein Bashguard? Woher für wieviel Ocken?

öha, ein DDR-ler ... kannste denn mit den anderen mithalten mit Deinem Bike?


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (22. Januar 2007)

uih fährst du damit etwa bergab?, da darfste nach Ghost, nachdem sie ausgiebig getestet haben und es für Voll enduro?-tauglich ringestuft haben, nur auf asphaltstraßen fahren und nur mit den Füßen bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (22. Januar 2007)

ey geht mal auf die GHost homepage auf das ert (http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/bikes.php?kategory=Endurance&Gruppe=ert) und schaut euch das Bild oben auf der Seite an. Was macht der Typ mit INtegralhelm und Protektoren da mit dem armen enduro???? dropt der etwa??


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (22. Januar 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> ey geht mal auf die GHost homepage auf das ert (http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/bikes.php?kategory=Endurance&Gruppe=ert) und schaut euch das Bild oben auf der Seite an. Was macht der Typ mit INtegralhelm und Protektoren da mit dem armen enduro???? dropt der etwa??



neee, der fährt da auf ner glatt betonierten Mauer oben drauf lang, ganz eben und flach!! Enduro halt!


----------



## pongi (22. Januar 2007)

von michelin gibt es reifen in komplett rot. schau mal unter michelin.de bzw bei paul lange


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Januar 2007)

hmm seltsam ich hab die neuen buchsen und alels drinnen und ich hab aufeinmal spielraum  am hinterbau aber alle schreuebn sin in ordnung kann das an der buchse liegen?


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Januar 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> @MR.Dark also ich fahr das 06 modell. Big BEtty fühlt sich da eigentlich ganz wohl, nur in Kurven mit hohen GRip schabts halt mal an den Streben, aber da macht man PAnzertape drauf und schon stört da nix mehr. wirklich nur zu empfehlen!
> rote Reifen? meinste die Flanken? gibts sicher irgenwo, nur sind das meißtens Downhillschlampen und daher extrem schwer. aber sieht sicher geil aus.
> kansste ja mal meine Fotos angucken, da ist mein GHost ert drauf, hängt zwar ******* am Ständer, aber ich liefer bal mal bessere Bilder.



Welche streben meinst du und was schabts da? bin auch am überlegen mit mal nen paar größere schlappen drauf zu schmeisen


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (22. Januar 2007)

@ Reitermaniac:
Die Streben des Hinterbaus. da wo die Reifenkanten vorbei laufen. Da hast du mit Big Betty so um einen Zentimeter Spielraum, das heißt: sollte Big Betty mal wieder Hunger haben und mit den Seitenstollen des Profiles ein zwei kleine Steine aufnehmen schlägts die halt gegen diese Streben. Das gibt dann zwar Kratzer im Lack, schadet dem Aluminium drunter aber nicht (passiert aber eh nicht so häufig). Außerdem kann der Reifen ein bischen nach Außen wandern , wenn du in enge Kurven gehst und relativ wenig Luftdruck fährst.Das schabt dann auch ein bischen, ist aber nur Gummi  da geht nix kaputt und das Profil leidet auch nicht drunter.

Also ich habe den Reifen-tausch nie bereut, das Mehrgewicht ist nicht so groß, der Reifen rollt gut ab und der Grip+Durchschlagschutz ict gewaltig. Ich hatte seit gut nem halbem JAhr keinen platten mehr (nur die Schraube ist mir   jetzt 2 mal gekracht) und bin auch nicht mehr aus einer Kurve gerutscht ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace|maker (22. Januar 2007)

Joa kann nur bestätigen das Big Bettys gut ins 06er ERT reinpassen. Ich fahre zwar Specialized Enduro Pro 2.4 aber die sind genausobreit und waren halt sau günstig da wollte ich die mal ausprobiern und habe bis jetzt es nicht bereut! sind zwar bei mir nur ca 0.5 cm platz an der engsten stell vll auch nen stück weniger aber habe noch nie ein schleifen oder änliches fest getellt also wirds passen! 


nur so Big Bettys hatte ich auch schon dirnen gehn also auch. zwar mit nem hinerrad von nem canyon aber ich glaub net das die SOS felge so den unterschied zu ner XM321 hat.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (22. Januar 2007)

Hier mal ein geiles Angebot! an deiner Stelle unbedingt holen Reitermaniac!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/2x-SCHWALBE-BIG-...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Januar 2007)

hmm mal mit meinem händler reden der gibt mir immer richtig schön protzente hab aber leider keinen ebay account   auserdem is taschengeld nich ganz so ergibig


----------



## pongi (22. Januar 2007)

ist ja auch wahnsinnig schwierig sich bei ebay anzumelden.


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Januar 2007)

für mich schon


----------



## pongi (22. Januar 2007)

muss man nicht verstehen,oder?


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Januar 2007)

ne


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (22. Januar 2007)

Jetzt komm mir net mit Prozenten! Ich bekomm auch Prozente beim Händler (EK), aber so ein Angebot bekommst du nicht mal beim Pablo )

aber jetzt wirds ja eh Winter, also kann der neue Reifensatz auch mal Warten.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (22. Januar 2007)

ey Leute ich ruf jetzt mal ganz unverbindlich Jeden, der das hier liest, dazu auf, eine E-mail an die Fachzeitschrift Bike zu schicken und Denen das Problem mit den brechenden Schrauben zu schildern. Nützlich wärs, wenn jeder, der eine Mail geschrieben hat, das hier rein schreibt, damit man weiß wieviele es sind. Könnte man später als Argumentation benutzen.  

In die Mail am besten keinen Link zu dieser Seite setzen, sonst könnten die schnell von Posts, welche in großem Hass auf GHost entstanden sind, fehlgeleitet werden.

Also Leute jetzt habt ihr Gelegenheit aktiv was zu machen, anstatt nur rumzuheulen ;-))


----------



## fiveelements (23. Januar 2007)

ich gehe lieber wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (24. Januar 2007)

falsche Antwort! setzen, sechs

außerdem vermute ich stark, dass du kein Ghost fährst, also keine Ahnung hast um was es hier geht (sowas nennt man dann spampost).

aber noch ein Tipp:Geh lieber nicht wählen, wenn du keine Ahnung hast um was es geht.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Januar 2007)

@ Pittbullbeisser
weil ich auf dem photo keine kabelbinder entdeck. hast du (oder wer anders hier) noch nie probleme damit gehabt, dass sich bei nem drop der schaltzug über den sattel-schnellspanner wölbt und reißt?
hau lieber ein paar kabelbinder rein. is blossn tip, vielleicht hast sonst a mal a böse überraschung...


----------



## fiveelements (24. Januar 2007)

hallo ghostbiker5700,

wenn ich wüsste, um was es beim wählen geht, würde ich sicher nicht hingehen oder wie das tucholsky mal durch den älteren, leicht besoffenen herrn, der sich bei allen parteipräsentationen durchgefressen und gesoffen hat über die spd sagen ließ: 

"also ich werd´die jungs wahrscheinlich wählen. man weiss genau, man tut was für die revolution, weiss aber auch genau: mit der partei kommt sie ganz bestimmt nicht."

ich habe nur aufs wählen bezug genommen, weil ich volksbewegungen immer gemocht habe.

ghost- bikes hatte ich auch eine menge, zuletzt, wie oben beschrieben den 2005er ert 7500. eigentlich hätte ich ihn behalten sollen. ich hatte den ghost- jungs und mädels bereits im mai 2005 geschrieben, dass ihre dämpferaufnahme falsch konstruiert ist. im herbst (war es herbst?) kam dann die rückrufaktion und ich bekam als dankeschön für meine aufmerksamkeit einen kompletten lagersatz geschenkt.

nur kein neid.


----------



## S.D. (24. Januar 2007)

Diese Thread lässt bei mir wieder einmal erhebliche Zweifel an den Tests in div. Magazinen aufkommen.
Die Ghost ERT-Modelle haben immer "seht gute" Testergebnisse erzielt, selbst beim Dauertest in der "bike" hat das ERT 7500 (Modell 2005) hervorragend abgeschnitten.
Wenn man das hier alles so liest, kann das wohl nicht sein.

Gruss


----------



## silberfische (24. Januar 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @ Pittbullbeisser
> weil ich auf dem photo keine kabelbinder entdeck. hast du (oder wer anders hier) noch nie probleme damit gehabt, dass sich bei nem drop der schaltzug über den sattel-schnellspanner wölbt und reißt?
> hau lieber ein paar kabelbinder rein. is blossn tip, vielleicht hast sonst a mal a böse überraschung...



Das ist ein guter Tipp, denn mir ist das im Sommer auch passiert. Resultat (auf den ersten Blick): Schaltzug, Außenzug defekt  . Nachdem ich beides gewechselt habe habe ich festellen müssen, dass es mir bei der Aktion auch noch die Verzahnung aus dem Schalthebel gerissen hat  (die ersten 2 Gänge haben nicht mehr gehalten).

Also erst mal neue Schalthebel bestellt und dann habe ich den Außenzug soweit gekürzt, dass er keinen Bogen nach oben mehr macht. Allerdings reicht das Vermutlich noch nicht aus... werde das mal, wenn ich das Bike wieder zusammengebaut habe, testen.

Hier hab ich noch ein Bild, welches das Problem deutlich macht (allerdings noch der 2005er Rahmen, ohne Luft im Dämpfer):






Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Offroader (25. Januar 2007)

Also, wenn man das so liest kommt man echt ins grübeln, ob Ghost so eine gute Wahl war. Ich fahre unter anderem ein Ghost ERT 5500 2006er Modell. Habe bisher allerdings noch keine Probleme gehabt. 

Warum gibts denn eigentlich im Herstellerforum keines für die Ghost-Bikes, in dem sich ein Mitarbeiter um die Threads kümmert?
Immerhin scheinen ja doch schon eine Menge Leute ein Ghost zu fahren.


----------



## swiss (25. Januar 2007)

silberfische schrieb:


> ... habe ich festellen müssen, dass es mir bei der Aktion auch noch die Verzahnung aus dem Schalthebel gerissen hat  (die ersten 2 Gänge haben nicht mehr gehalten).



Aufgeschraubt, überprüft?


----------



## silberfische (25. Januar 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Aufgeschraubt, überprüft?



Hallo Swiss, da muss ich zugeben, dass es bis jetzt nur eine Vermutung von mir war, denn:

Der Schaltzug war bereits gewechselt
Alle Gänge sind sauber eingerastet, jedoch haben die ersten 2 nicht gehalten
Das Schaltwerk lief sauber und hat nicht gerasselt
Mit dem neuen Schalthebel war das Problem gelöst
Allerdings hat mir deine Frage jetzt keine Ruhe gelassen. Deshalb habe ich gerade den kaputten Schalthebel zerlegt. An einer der beiden Zahnscheiben und an einem "Haken" sind schon Spuren zu sehen. Es sind aber nicht 2 komplette Zähne ausgerissen. Jedoch muss die Beschädigung anscheinend ausreichen, dass die Gänge nicht mehr halten. Eine andere Erklärung für das Problem würde mir nicht einfallen.

Stefan


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo fiveelements, 

nachts ist es immer noch kälter als Draußen. oder wie mein Reli-Lehrer zu sagen pflegt:" Das Leben ist wie eine Hünerleiter - Kurz und beschissen." 
oder Caesar, der sagte: "alia jacta est", wobei zu beachten ist, dass "est" normalerweise 3.pers. Singular von esse, sum, fui ist und nur in Verbindung mit einem Pluraletantum oder eben einem Neutrum Plural (wie "alia" eines ist, was "Würfel" heißt-nur zur Sicherheit-) als Plural übersetzt werden darf. (Die Würfel SIND gefallen).


Jetzt mal kein böses Blut, wollte dich doch nur foppen. Ich geb ja zu, hast doch ne Ahnung 

Mir haben die auch schon als Dankeschön, dass ich mir den rechten Mittelfinger für deren Entwicklung gebrochen habe (und mir eine formschöne Titan-schraube einbauen lies), so ein Downhill-jersey geschenkt. Ich weiß nur nicht was ich damit soll, da ich ja ein Enduro  Fahrer bin.
Eins steht auf jeden Fall fest: Mein nächstes Bike ist kein GHost mehr, auch wenn sie es mitr schenken würden!
Was fährst denn du jetzt Fiveelements?, haste dein altes verkauft?, wenn ja, braucht der noch eins?

Auf meine E-mail zu Bike wurde übrigens immer noch nicht geantwortet!
Also wenn ihr in nächster Zeit nix von mir hört, dann hatten wir mit unserer Verschwörungstheorie zwischen Bike und GHost recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (25. Januar 2007)

@offroader

wenn die es nicht mal schaffen, einen Kunden am Telefon glücklich zu machen, dann sind die sicher auch im Netz zu nichts zu gebrauchen. 
Als ich dort mal angerufen hab und mich beschwert habe, dass ich wegen denen meinen Finger gebrochen habe und sie dann mit technischen Details, wie genauen Drehmomenten und Abmessung der Bolzen +Materialbeschaffenheit bombadiert habe, kam irgendwann ganz kleinlaut: "Bitte gehen sie zu ihrem Händler vor Ort" und dann hat der einfach aufgelegt!!
Ich bin sonst wirklich ein friedliebender Mensch, ich wurde sogar schon von Wanderern für meine Vorsicht beim Vorbeifahren und Zuvorkommenheit gelobt, aber das geht zu weit! Wie kann eine deutsche, aufstrebende Firma so unkompetentes Personal haben, welches sich nicht einmal mit seinen eigenen Rädern auskennt???

(lindernd muss man dazu sagen, dass zum Beispiel das AMR wirklich toll funktioniert! Nur wenn es dann doch mal zum GarantieFALL kommt, ist man mit jedem Modell gearscht!)


----------



## swiss (25. Januar 2007)

silberfische schrieb:


> Eine andere Erklärung für das Problem würde mir nicht einfallen.
> 
> Stefan



Ne Klinke die hängt, dank verklebtem Fett.  
Die kleine die von aussen greift.


Brunox etc. hilft.


----------



## fiveelements (25. Januar 2007)

hallo ghostbiker5700,

wenn ich es recht bedenke, hatte ich wirklich schon viele bikes von denen. mein erstes fully zum bleistift, war so ein centurion no pogo- nachbau, damals noch mit ungenormter discaufnahme. dann kam eins mit diesem großen sitzdom, wie das bergwerk moonraker. dann mehrere xm´s, die kinematisch nicht schlecht waren.

dann kam das fr 7500 und danach das ert. und dann ist die beziehung beendet worden. fing damit an, dass die bezeichnung "ert 7500" für den selbstbaurahmen benutzt wurde, das spitzenmodell hieß aber "ert 9000" und suggerierte, dass das beste bike doch von denen kommt. aber ok, das schluckte ich, schließlich gab es für 899 eusen einen klasse rahmen mit dämpfer, der fast die hälfte kostete.

richtig beendet wurde das dieses jahr. this years model gibts nur noch mit einer pissenden rokshok lyrik 2step. wer will die schon? ich nicht.

von meinen beiden letzten habe ich fotos, vorher hatte ich keine digicam:


----------



## Offroader (25. Januar 2007)

@ ghostbiker5700

Das hört sich so na, als ob die im Garantiefall dann alles auf die Fahrweise des Bikers schieben. Nur nicht zugeben, dass es ein Konstruktionsfehler war und an Materialermüdung liegt. Bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das ablaufen soll, wenn mit meinem Bike was sein sollte.


----------



## Reitermaniac (26. Januar 2007)

die wollen halt als die fehlerfreie firma dastehen aber das sind sie leider nicht ihr konzept mit diesem bike ist super und gefällt mir auch aber die ausführung ist teilweise mangelhaft und vom service will ich gleich garnet reden


----------



## Greenman (26. Januar 2007)

So habe mein Bike wieder

Habe jetzt neue Dämpferschraube oben und unten mit neuen Buchsen.

Die Schrauben haben jetzt laut meinem Händler einen durchgehenden Schaft 

Somit ist hoffe ich das Problem gelöst das sich die Schraube verbiegt oder bricht.

Die alte Schraube ist definitiv zum scheitern verurteilt denn wie ich schon geschrieben habe, darf einfach in der Mitte der Schraube (wo bei der alten das Gewinde anfängt) nicht der schwächste Punkt sein!!!!

Finde es sehr unverantwortlich von Ghost das Sie da keine Rückrufaktion starten sondern warten bis sich etwas verbiegt oder bricht bzw. wir uns etwas brechen 

Habe mir mal die neuen 07 ERT´s bei meinem Händler angeschaut und am Hinterbau haben die jetzt viel mehr Platz für fette Reifen was ja aber laut Ghost nicht dem Einsatzgebiet entspricht  

Was die Bike Zeitschrift angeht so denke ich nicht das es etwas bringt denen zu schreiben den die werden ja durch die Werbung auch von den Herstellern finanziert und die vergraulen sich bestimmt nicht ihren Sponsor.

Wenn man da als Hersteller ein Bike testen lassen will dann muss man erstmal einen Werbevertrag abschließen das sagt doch schon alles oder 

Gruß aus Bayern

Greenman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offroader (26. Januar 2007)

Ja eigentlich habe ich mir ein Ghost ERT gekauft, weil es in den Fahrrad-Zeitschriften immer mit "sehr gut" beurteilt wurde oder mit "super". Wenn man das hier so liest ist das ja der blanke Hohn. Also falls meinem Dämpfer und mir was passieren sollte, werde ich die Marke wechseln und auf Rotwild oder Nicolai. Kann ja echt nicht sein.

Ich meine selbst, wenn Ghost Konstruktionsfehler nicht zurückruft um seinen unbefleckten Ruf nicht zu verlieren oder was auch immer. Die wissen doch ganz genau, dass sich das rumspricht und sie dann erst recht den Schaden haben, weil Sie als untätig dastehen.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (27. Januar 2007)

Ich hab immer noch keine Nachricht von der Bike :-()

Ich mein ich geb ja zu, dass ich gerne mal schnell bergabfahre, aber solche Sachen wie beim Verkaufsgespräch :" damit kommen sie überall runter und zwar nicht nur einfach so, nein unser Angestellter Promibiker weiß net wer hat das sogar auf Downhilltracks getestet...... später: beachten sie das ert ist ein Tourenrad, mit dem sie nur ab und zu leichte Abfahrten bewältigen können" 
Diese Heuchler, ich glaub wenn ich mal Zeit hab, stell ich mich an deren Firmengelände und piss denen an den ZAun, das kann ja echt nicht angehen.

Übrigens auf meine Anfrage nach durchgehenden Schrauben, haben die mir wieder die alten geschickt. Und ich dachte man macht für so einen Job ne ausbildung????? Ich glaub ja eh, dass das eine große Familie ist, die Vetternwirtschaft und Inzucht betreibt um zu überleben! 

So und jetzt feier ich weiter!


----------



## silberfische (27. Januar 2007)

swiss schrieb:


> Ne Klinke die hängt, dank verklebtem Fett.
> Die kleine die von aussen greift.
> 
> 
> Brunox etc. hilft.



Nee, definitiv hat darin kein Fett geklebt (da bin ich mir 100%ig sicher ). Das Fett ist noch absolut "unklebrig"... und warum sollten dann nur die ersten 2 Gänge nicht halten?

Zumal der Schalthebel ja einwandfrei funktioniert hatte, bis ich mir den Schaltzug über den Sattelschnellspanner gehängt habe. 

Im prinzip ist es ja auch egal, was defekt war, es war halt ärgerlich.

Stefan


----------



## Offroader (27. Januar 2007)

@ ghostbiker5700:

Auf der Homepage steht "Long Travel Endurance Bikes" und der Verkäufer hat mir das als Einstiegs-Freerider angepriesen... Ach ich sehs schon, mein nächstes Bike wird wieder n Hardtail.


----------



## Mautschi (27. Januar 2007)

Nur mal so zwischendurch.Hat sich bei den 07 ERT´s gegenüber den 06er  im Bezug auf die hintere Dämpferaufnahme irgendwas verändert?Dickere Schrauben oder andere,bessere Lager im Hinterbau??

Eigentlich zählt das ERT 7500 zu meinen Wunschbikes aber nach dem was man hier so liest muß ich mir das wohl noch mal gut überlegen


----------



## Greenman (27. Januar 2007)

Anm. zu letztem Eintrag von mir.

Die neue Schraube hat ein durchgehendes Gewinde und keinen durchgehenden Schaft das hatte ich falsch geschrieben!!!

Die neuen sind jetzt aber 10.8ér (Härte) Schrauben.

Was für Schrauben in den 07 ERT´s sind werde ich mir mal genau schauen wenn ich wieder bei meinem Händler bin.

Haben jetzt Probleme mit dem Lockout an der Pike,  der geht nicht mehr vollständig zurück:-(

Hat da jemand ne Lösung 

Der Zug ist Ok und Brunox hat leider auch nicht geholfen:-(

Meine Hinterradnabe hat auch schon mächtig Spiel ist halt Deore


----------



## swiss (27. Januar 2007)

silberfische schrieb:


> Nee, definitiv hat darin kein Fett geklebt (da bin ich mir 100%ig sicher ). Das Fett ist noch absolut "unklebrig"... und warum sollten dann nur die ersten 2 Gänge nicht halten?




Hast du das Teil noch?


----------



## Mr.Dark (27. Januar 2007)

Leutz,

ich muss sagen, dass der Thread hier langsam zur "Ich find alles ******** was Ghost mit dem ERT auf dem Markt geworfen hat" Diskussion wird. Hey, mir ist zwar auch die Schraube durchgebrochen, hatte aber seit dem ich die neue Erhalten habe kein Problem mehr damit. Man sollte halt vor jeder Tour alles mal kurz Durchchecken, so steht man nachher nicht im Regen da.

Ich fahre nun gut 6 Monate das Bike und bin nach ein paar Modifizierungen echt zufrieden damit. Ich find man kann entspannt Forstwege damit abcruisen und wenn es mal in ´nen Downhill geht ist es auch nicht zu verachten. Sicher, man kann jetzt nicht alles Hindernisse mitnehmen oder Megadrops damit machen, den Einsatzzweck erfüllt es halt, heisst man kann theoretisch alles damit fahren, sollte sich aber die Linie vorher anschauen. Ich bin jahrelang mit ´nem Hardtail ohne irgendeine Federung gefahren und finde den Wechsel einfach genial. Klar mir fehlen jetzt bestimmte Vergleichskriterien, aber ´nen Cross Country Bike oder reines Sonntagstourenrad ist es nicht. Eher ´nen stabiler Allrounder.

Die andere Sache ist, dass der Dämpfer im 5700 der letzte Dreck ist, aber wenn man sich halt ne finanzielle Grenze steckt, muss man abstriche in der Qualität der einzelnen Komponenten machen.

Wenn man die einzelnen Jahresmodelle vergleicht, ist in jedem etwas Entwicklung mehr drinnen. Gut, der Service ist teilweise unfreundlich, wird aber eher dran liegen, dass man als Endkunde "erst" über den Händler geht und der sich dann an den Vertrieb wendet.

Nebenbei, Ghost hat auf die Mängelkriterien reagiert, die die einzelnen Bikemagazine in den Bewertungen hervorgehoben haben. Bestes Beispiel sind die größeren Bremsscheiben. Ich habe selbst die 180 gegen 210 ausgetauscht. Hätte ich noch ein paar Monate gewartet, hätte ich die so haben können, für den gleiche Preis.

Das Wort zum Sonntag ist nun aus  

Dunkle Grüße.

Mr.Dark


----------



## Peace|maker (27. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe auch länger mir die gedanke gemacht des ERT aufzurüsten.

Hatte da änliche Gedanke wie die Pike gegen ne Lyric oder Domain zu erstetzen. den Dämpfer habe ich ersätzt als einziges. Denn die 180er durch 200er scheiben zu ersteztn so wie die Kurbel durch Holzfeller zu erstzen aber nachdem ich mal alles zusammengerechnet habe habe ich mich entschieden des ERT echt nur als Enduro bis leichten FR zu benutzen und mir nen neues zu kaufen.

Habe denn seit gestern jetzt nen Gebrauchtes Big Hit und denke es war die richtige entscheidung. 

Auch wenn ich glaube ich habe balt wieder Probleme am ERT mit der Dämpferschraube! da ich letzens mal 1-2 mm Spiel an der aufnahme festgestellt hab, aber nachdem ich die Schraube gelockert und wieder Festgezogenhabe war es weg! wollte den Dämpfer net ausbaun da ich kein Schmierfett mehr habe!

Aber sonst muss ich sagen Es ist ein gutes, günstiges Bike mit einigen schönheitsfehlern.

Denn anderseits trotz der ganzen Aufregung hier in dem Thread.
Für ein Händler Bike mit der Ausstattung nur 1700 zu zahlen, neu und im Laden ist ein excelenter Preiß. Wenn man nen vergleichbares Bike von Cube, Bergamond oder Giant, von RM. oder was sonst noch so gibt ganricht erst zu sprechen will hätte ich damals mind 700 mehr hinlegen!


----------



## S.D. (27. Januar 2007)

So kann man das natürlich auch sehen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (27. Januar 2007)

ich fahr nen 06er ERT5500 mein doofer x-fusion dämpfer geht mir aufn geist gibts gute/günstige alternativen? ich beforzuge nen coil will das nen bissi mehr auf FR auslegen


----------



## Peace|maker (28. Januar 2007)

Also wirklich günstig kommst du nicht weg, wobei wenn man den X-Fusion richtig eingstellt sollte es ja gehn (DC Kammer 200psi+ ) aber auch egal! 

Wenn du nen andern nen coil willst schau halt mal in den bikemarkt. Ich hab mein mir jetzt nen 2002er Rock Shox Pro Deluxe drin. Und hab letztes Jahr 50 gelöhnt, ist nicht der Bestte aber taugt mir, hat va auch kein SPV/PPD/PVA oder wie die Wippunterdrückungen noch heißen. Ist zwar jetzt mehr schaukelstuhl spricht aber deutlich besser an und der ist auch wirklich progressiv.

Sonnst wenn du etwas mehr Geld ausgeben willst bleiben eig nur noch Swinger 3way oder 4way oder halt nen Vannilla R(C).

Über die Swinger kann ich nix sagen, Und der Vanilla RC den ich habe hab ich noch net lang genug gefahrn.

Sonst wenn dir die Coil net so wichtig ist würde ich dir nen Peral 3.3 ans Herz legen. Spricht halt am Anfang nicht soo gut an(Luft halt) aber sonst nen Klasse dämpfer, fährt nen kumpel im ES 6 und daher weiß ich auch das der gut ist und net irg nen halbwissen.


----------



## fiveelements (28. Januar 2007)

in deutschland gibts einzeln (aftermarket, pfui das wort) nur den pearl 3.1.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (28. Januar 2007)

ich hab hier noch nen Manitou swinger 4-way air rumliegen. ist nur eine Woche gefahren worden und dann durch nen DHX ersetzt worden. kÃ¶nnte ich fÃ¼r ca. 100â¬ vergeben.


----------



## Reitermaniac (28. Januar 2007)

hmm mir stellt sich nur die frage wieso wurde der getauscht  ich überlegs mir muss das eh erst mit meinem dad bereden


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Januar 2007)

hallo!

melde mich auch ma wieder...

hab noch was neues zum dämpfer! 
mir is nämlich aufgefallen, dass ich bissle wenig negativfederweg hatte, genau genommen garnichs
ist mir nur erst bei paar wurzelpassagen aufgefallen, weil sonst war der echt super, vorallem gabs kein wippen!

naja, mit der gesperrten gabel, für sportlichere fahrer empfehle ich des immernoch, nur wenn ihr mehr m gelände unterwegs seit, packt 150 inclusive dem verlust rein, dann habt ihr mehr wippen, aber auch nich die welt, nur auf ruckige pisten funzt das dann auch wieder super


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (28. Januar 2007)

ich hab den DHX halt günstig bekommen, da sagt man nicht nein)

ne find halt den Fox DHX um welten besser. man kann halt alles einstellen, nur braucht das ne gewisse Zeit. Aber wenns läuft, dann läuft´s


----------



## camajoe (29. Januar 2007)

Servus!!
Das Prob. mit der gebrochenen Dämpferschraube hat wohl jeder. Ghost hat mir  lediglich andere Schrauben geschickt 8.8er und die Buchsen, welche ursprünglich  2 geteilt sind, sind jetzt aus einem Stück. Mal schauen wie lange es dieses Mal hebt.

Zum Thema Reifen kann ich nur eines Sagen. Der Fat Albert 2,35 passt ohne Probleme Vorn wie hinten.
Möchte allerdings auf die Big Betty umtrüsten, weis aber net ob diese rein passt. Die Breite ist wohl nicht das Problem, eher der Querschnitt.
Hat jemand die Betty schon probiert??? Vorallem am Hinterbau??


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (29. Januar 2007)

So. Mein Rad war jetzt wegen dem gequake und gequietsche ungefähr 5 Wochen bei Ghost. 
Dort wurde wohl dass Hauptlager getauscht dass wohl defekt war.
Meinen Händler habe ich natürlich gleich noch gefragt ob die Schraube und die Buchse an der Dämpferaufnahme getauscht wurde.
Der wusste noch gar nicht dass es hier ein neues Teil gibt.
Da hab ich ihn gefragt, ob dass denn nicht in dem Rep.Bericht den Ghost ja sicher hat drinsteht. Da meinte er nur, dass die bei Ghost nicht mehr wussten was bei dem Fahrrad getauscht wurde. Das nenne ich eine "gute" Organisation innerhalb der Firma Ghost. Naja, jetzt schickt Ghost die Schraueb noch mal zu meinem Händler und der schaut dann nach obs schon getauscht ist oder nicht.
Außerdem hätten die bei Ghost wohl auch gesagt, dass man die Schraube absolut nicht braucht da es sich nur um eine kleine Modifikation im Rahmen der Weiterentwicklung handelt. 
Da hab ich gesagt, dass ich die Schraube aber haben möchte da ich mich dann sicherer fühle. Kommentar war dann von denen dass ich mit der Schraube halt anstatt "160%´iger Sicherheit 167%´ige Sicherheit" hätte.

Das zeigt mir nur, dass sich Ghost echt zu sicher fühlt und noch nicht geschnallt hat, dass bei der ganzen Konkurrenz auch die Qualität der eigenen Produkte stimmen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (29. Januar 2007)

naja da muss es erst mal so richtig "bam" machen und ne fette saftige klage bei denen wie ne bombe einschlagen das die es kapieren


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (29. Januar 2007)

@camajoe

ich fahr Big betty Vorne und Hinten und die passen perfekt. bei der Gabel ist es eh kein Problem. Im Hinterbau passt´s auch, es kann aber bei scharfen Kurven mit viel Traktion passieren, dass der Reifen ein bischen am Rahmen schleift. Das schleift nur den Lack ein bischen ab, macht aber nix, da man es eh fasst nicht sieht ( haste da halt ne "metallik" Lakierung ) kannste aber auch mit ein bischen Panzertape abkleben.

@tse_tse_fly
Ghost und Organisation??? lol, da schafft es doch eher ein Kindergarten Microsoft aufzukaufen!!  

@Reitermaniac
ich hab mir ja den Mittelfinger gebrochen. Dummerweise war das in men Bikepark, da kann ich echt keine Ansprüche stellen. (die Schraube ist mir aber auch davor gebrochen und im Bikepark bin ich nur Singletrails gefahren, der Dämpfer hat nie durchgeschlagen => keine Überlastung, da ich den Dämpfer ja auch nicht mit zu hohem Luftdruck fahre)

Man kann schon sagen: Das ert ist eigentlich ein wirklich schönes Bike, es stimmt ja auch alles daran und ich fahr es sehr gerne (ich fühl mich da drauf einfach wohl). Dumm ist nur die Schraubengeschichte und die TOTALE Unfähigkeit der Ghost-Kundenberater (nicht alle Angestellten haben ja direkt mit dem Kunden zu tun haben). Ich meine die könnten jedem Verkäufer mitteilen: "ja wir haben da ne Menge anfragen wegen den Schrauben, wir schicken euch ein paar Stärkere und wenn  ein trauriger Kunde kommt, dann baut ihr ihm die Stärkere ein...wir wollen keine traurigen Kunden sehen, also strengt euch an!" so einfach wäre das. Aber es würde ja auch reichen, jedem Verkäufer zu sagen, dass er stärkere Schrauben beziehen kann! So lauf ich zu drei verschiedenen Ghost-Händlern und keiner hat eine Ahnung!!

Leute das muss sich ändern, aber es schreibt ja auch keiner von euch ne Mail an BIKE. Da könnt ihr lange rumheulen....

P.S.: meine E-mail an Bike ist immer noch unbeantwortet, dass soll euch aber nicht davon abhalten auch was zu tun!


----------



## rsa73 (30. Januar 2007)

Is ja unglaublich was hier herumgejammert wird...
Dieser Thread strotzt ja nur so von techn.Ahnungslosigkeit

Hier reitet alles auf einem Schrauben herum,der im Schraubenhandel 10ct kostet.
Kauft euch einen 12.9 Schrauben und ihr habt Ruhe!

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen,dass ihr ein MTB im unteren Preissegment fährt.
Ein High-End MTB kostet euch gut und gerne das doppelte

Hier wegen einer Schraube,eines miesen Dämpfers od einem knackenden Innenlager herumzuheulen,ia ja wohl mehr als übertrieben

Alles in allem habt ihr hier ein gutes und günstiges Bike,welches durch minimale Nachbesserungen noch besser gemacht werden kann,und es allemal mit weit teureren Bikes aufnehmen kann.

R.


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (30. Januar 2007)

rsa73 schrieb:


> Hier reitet alles auf einem Schrauben herum,der im Schraubenhandel 10ct kostet.
> 
> 
> R.



Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Warum ist nicht von Anfang an eine stabile Schraube verbaut ? Weil es Ghost anscheinend nicht interessiert.

Was mich persönlich allerdings am meisten aufregt ist, dass mir am Anfang ein Bike angepriesen wird welches auch Bikeparkeinsätze mitmacht und mit dem mans bergab ordentlich krachen lassen kann und Ghost jetzt behauptet der Einsatzberich wäre von uns völlig missverstanden worden da es sich ja nur um ein Tourenfully handelt.

Ich meine schau Dir doch mal an was auf der Ghost Seite über das ERT steht:





> Unsere Endurance Bikes sind wahre Alleskönner. Dank ihres tourentauglichen Gewichts und der variablen Geometrie klettern sie beinahe wie federleichte Cross Country Bikes. Technical Riding  kein Problem. Bergab lassen sie sich annähernd so präzise und radikal steuern wie ein ausgewachsener Freerider. So eröffnet sich eine vollkommen neue Mountainbike Welt. Kein Wunder, dass eine große Fangemeinde auf unsere Long Travel Alleskönner schwört.



Wenn Ghost wenigstens mal richtig Stellung nehmen würde und sich nicht versuchen würde rauszureden und alles auf die Käufer abzuwälzen.
Ich meine den Spruch ich hätte dann statt 160%iger Sicherheit 167%ige Sicherheit fand ich schon extrem arrogant.
Dass es sich um ein Bike des eher unteren Pressegments handelt und ich deswegen halt eher billgere Naben und nicht den besten Dämpfer habe ist mir klar. Aber wenigstens von der Konstruktion sollte man erwarten, dass alles durchdacht und gut ist.


----------



## S.D. (30. Januar 2007)

rsa73 schrieb:


> Is ja unglaublich was hier herumgejammert wird...
> Dieser Thread strotzt ja nur so von techn.Ahnungslosigkeit
> 
> Hier reitet alles auf einem Schrauben herum,der im Schraubenhandel 10ct kostet.
> ...




Das ist ja wohl der grösste Blödsinn, den ich seit langem gelesen habe!
Ein Bike kann so günstig sein wie es will - es muss jedoch für jedermann möglich sein, in dem dafür vorgesehenen Einsatzgebiet (Enduro) zu fahren, ohne dass Gefahr für Leib und Leben besteht.
An dieser Serie sind wohl eindeutig Konstruktionsfehler eingebaut worden, die gnadenlos auf dem Rücken der Käufer ausgebadet werden.
Und das Schlimmste: Ghost scheint das gar nicht zu interessieren. Nur wer massiv reklamiert, wird mit Notlösungen vertröstet.
Da ist auch der günstige Preis kein Trost (wobei das Topmodell mal locker um die 3000 Euro kostet).
Ich bin der Meinung, dass Fehler jedem und überall passieren können (egal in welchem Preissegment). Entscheidend ist jedoch, wie seitens des Herstellers hinterher damit umgegangen wird. Und da gibt´s für Ghost ganz eindeutig die Note 6!
Die Aussage "jetzt regt Euch mal nicht so auf und tauscht mal eben die Verschraubungen in Eigenregie" ist ja wohl irgendwie daneben.

Gruss


----------



## bergfruehling (30. Januar 2007)

rsa73 schrieb:


> Hier reitet alles auf einem Schrauben herum,der im Schraubenhandel 10ct kostet.
> Kauft euch einen 12.9 Schrauben und ihr habt Ruhe!



Leider sind die 12.9 Schrauben nicht leicht zu kriegen - 10.8 er gibt dafür schon öfters.
Und wenn man die Schraube hin und wieder kontrolliert, braucht man nicht mit Edelstahlschrauben oder 8.8 anfangen, da der Innensechskant sont eh zu schnell ausleiert.

Irgendwie ensteht der Eindruck, daß viele ERT Fahrer zwar angeblich tolle Fahrtechnik-Freaks sind, aber sonst nur linke Hände haben und lieber rumheulen, statt sich selbst zu helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsa73 (30. Januar 2007)

bergfruehling schrieb:


> Leider sind die 12.9 Schrauben nicht leicht zu kriegen - 10.8 er gibt dafür schon öfters.
> Und wenn man die Schraube hin und wieder kontrolliert, braucht man nicht mit Edelstahlschrauben oder 8.8 anfangen, da der Innensechskant sont eh zu schnell ausleiert.
> 
> Irgendwie ensteht der Eindruck, daß viele ERT Fahrer zwar angeblich tolle Fahrtechnik-Freaks sind, aber sonst nur linke Hände haben und lieber rumheulen, statt sich selbst zu helfen.



Da hab ich wohl Glück,dass es bei uns in der Firma nur 12.9 Schrauben gibt...

Edelstahlschrauben sind ohnehin absolut unbrauchbar,da sie noch weicher als 8.8 sind.

Hier wird nur gejammert,und von Gefahr für Leib und Leben geschrien. 

Was passiert denn wenn  die Schraube bricht?
Im schlimmsten Fall fährt man mit einem 14cm tieferem Heck herum
Wenn das schon für Todesangst sorgt,mein Beileid.

Jeder möchte ein Top Bike fahren
Aber am besten nix bezahlen

Das top ERT kostet nur deshalb soviel,weil die Anbauteile dementsprechend hochwertig sind.

Das beste wird sein wenn ihr das nächste Mal bei Santa Cruz,Cannondale und Co.einkaufen geht.

R


----------



## MTB_freak (30. Januar 2007)

Ich habe diesen Thread eine Weile verfolgt und finde es Zeit als unabhängiger mal mein Senf zu die Problematik, bzw. Behauptungen zu geben:

ENTSCHULDIGUNG, aber wenn ich spüre wie manche Leute ein GHOST ERT misbrauchen verstehe ich ganz gut dass hier mal eine Schraube bricht! Ihr denkt dass Ihr ein Allmountain/Enduro mit 2.5er Reifen, Kettenführung und Stahlfederdämpfer ausstatten könnt und es dann so herannehmen könnt wie ein fetten DHler, wo bloß der Rahmenset schon es doppelte von ein GHOST ERT kostet und fast die Hälfte dessen Gesamtgewichts hat!?!?!? Die Räder sind dafür nicht gedacht das sollte JEDER einsehen! Irgendwann versagt da irgendwo der Rahmen, Dämpfer, Gabel oder LR Satz, das ist vorprogrammiert! 
Sei doch froh dass es da bloß ne Schraube ist! Weil alles andere wäre mit Sicherheit teurer............

Ich fahre doch auch nicht mit ein Cayenne auf der Motocrossstrecke rum und beschwere mich bei Porsche wenn da eine Achse bricht weil ich damit die Jumps versuche zu springen und behaupte DANN oben drauf dass die dort reine Müll bauen??? 

In was für ein Welt lebt Ihr eigentlich!?

Ich denke das große Problem sind einfach die Fahrer selbst die ihrem Rad falsch einsetzen, und ganz und gar nicht die Räder an sich bzw. die Dämpferschrauben. Normal halten M6 schon EINIGES aus. Ich bin mir sicher dass auch wenn die Schrauben M8 wären, beim Downhillbetrieb der Rahmen irgendwo anders knacken würde. Das hat mit Entwicklungsarbeit bzw. Fertigungsgenauigkeit nix zu tun. 

Das ist einfach eine reine Benutzerfehler! Und davon kann man KEIN Hersteller die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben, lass gehen behaupten dass alle dessen  Produkte nix taugen! Ich habe selber Ghost im Geschäft und weiß aus jahrelange Erfahrung die ihre Produkte genau so hochwertig konstruiert und gefertigt sind als die von Scott, Specialized, Cannondale oder Rocky und Co. Wenn nicht sogar manchmal noch besser! Und wenn irgendwas aus irgend ein Grund doch kaputt gehen sollte, dann sind sie die Letzten dieses nicht zu ersetzen! Sogar bei Zweifel an der eigentliche Grund........ 

Was ist das hier bitte für Kindergarten. Kauft Euch doch ein BMX, da geht mit Sicherheit nix kaputt und Ihr würdet von der Größe wahrscheinlich perfekt drauf passen  

Sorry aber dies müßte ich einfach mal loswerden.............


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. Januar 2007)

hmm ich fahre mit meinem ert zur zeit cross country strecken so nun hab ich an  der unteren dämpferaufnahme spiel ich glaube nicht das es von nem falschen  bereich kommt aber sonst muss ich jedem bei pflichten das das bike wirklich super is und auch sehr viel spaß macht ghost an sich ist meinermeinung auch eine gute firma fahr schon länger ghost aber jedes bike hat irgendwo schönheitsfehler


----------



## Phi-Me (30. Januar 2007)

@mtb-freak: sooo, jez pass ma auf, ich glaube kaum, dass ich mein bike überforder, wenn ein ams, ein ECHTES tourenfullie den ganzen spass 1 1/2 jahre lang mitgemacht hat, bis es geklaut wurde. 

komisch, ich habe keine Kettenführung, keine 2.5er reifen, und den dämpfer hab ich auch hinbekommen, funktioniert jetzt perfekt. 

ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt, dass die einteilige buchse jetzt vernünftig hält, nur ne 2teilige buchse da einzubaun, die richtige kerben in den däpfer wegen der verbiegung gemacht hat, ist und bleibt eine scheiß lösung.

@ rsa 73: ich finde das nicht gerade amüsant, wenn die schraube bricht, passieren kann zwar auch eiingetlich nichts, wenn man s frühzeitig bemerkt, wenn aber die beiden teile flöten gehn, möchte ich nicht auf dem bike sitzen und dann mit zusammengeklapptem heck herumfahren.
und für techinch ahnungslos halte ich mih und die anderen mechaniker von meinem praktikums, bzw jez aushilfsjob platz auch nich!

mfg philipp


----------



## rsa73 (30. Januar 2007)

Phimi schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> melde mich auch ma wieder...
> 
> ...



Wenn ich so einen Blödsinn lese,dann kanns ja mit dem Verständniss für Fahrräder wohl nicht so klappen.

Und sowas arbeitet in einem Fahrradladen 
Na gute Nacht!

Wenn du dich schon Techniker schimpfen möchtest(od. angehender),ist es ein Armutszeugnis  wegen so einer Lächerlichkeit herumzuheulen.

Ich hoffe nur,dass du nicht auf Kundenfahrräder losgelassen wirst.

R.


----------



## Peace|maker (30. Januar 2007)

Also zum Thema Falscher Einsatz. Also unter enduro Verstehe ich net das man 5m drops oder die ultra Technickpassagen runterheitst. Aber ich meine mal so 1m, nicht ins Flat droppen sollte es schon aushalten! wenn es als Enduro angepriesen wird bzw Leichter Freerider, sonst hätte ich mir auch ne CC feile kaufen können wenn ich sowas damit net fahren darf!



> Ihr denkt dass Ihr ein Allmountain/Enduro mit 2.5er Reifen, Kettenführung und Stahlfederdämpfer ausstatten könnt und es dann so herannehmen könnt wie ein fetten DHler



Also nur so ich fahre nen Coil, net weil ich meinen als Fetten DHler fahren will sonder weil er von der Federperformance einfach besser ist als nen Air Dämpfer, und des Gewicht mir zweitraning ist.
Zu den 2.5er Reifen, naja  vll verstens einige net aber der hat einfach bessern Grip und hält länger als nen 2.25er. Und es gibt genausoviel ES/ESX fahrer die so fahren und des Rad hält genauso.

Ach und Kettenführung: Ich finde selbst wenn man nicht DH fährt ist ne KeFü net des aller schlechteste. Zwar lauter und nen halbes kg schwer des Rad aber zumindest kein Kettenrausspringen. Sorgloses fahrn im winter mit langer Hose.



Zum thema was soll schon groß passiern wenn die Schraube bricht: Ach nix nur vll ne kleine bis größer Delle im rahmen wenn man Pech hat  . Mir ist sie gott sei dank nur beim aussteigen ausm Zug gebrochen  also beim ultra DH Einsatz!!! Naja und es kann ja auch nicht passiern das man vll etwas unsampft absteigt oder änliches! 


Nur so zu den Problem mit dem Dämpfer: Da kann man keinen wegen irg auslachen oder als Depp darstellen, ich bin mir sicher keiner von denen die sowas machen hatte jeh den Dämpfer in der Hand und hat ihn Versucht einzustellen.

Und hin oder her wie der Einsatz ist, eine Schraube darf, meins Verständnis, nicht Brechen. Va nicht bei solchen Sachen. 

Sowie von wegen im Schraubenhandel 10c, ja darum gehts net, wenn Ghost son schrott Verbaut und es wohl, so viel kosste, für Ghost wohl noch weniger. ist es wohl nen Witz wenn man des selber besorgen muss. Soweit kommt es noch,"ach ja die schraube ist net so gut, denn gehe ich mal und besorge mir selber noch eine!" Va wenn ich 1700 fürs Bike ausgebe. Und fast noch denke das in den Sachen nen Baumarkt-Bommber in sochen Sachen Stabiler ist!


----------



## Dirtdancer (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen: Habe ebenfalls jetzt seit längerem die Beiträge in diesem Thread verfolgt und ich muss sagen die Kommentare 



> Is ja unglaublich was hier herumgejammert wird...
> Dieser Thread strotzt ja nur so von techn.Ahnungslosigkeit





> Wenn ich so einen Blödsinn lese,dann kanns ja mit dem Verständniss für Fahrräder wohl nicht so klappen.
> 
> Und sowas arbeitet in einem Fahrradladen
> Na gute Nacht!





> Was ist das hier bitte für Kindergarten.





> Irgendwie ensteht der Eindruck, daß viele ERT Fahrer zwar angeblich tolle Fahrtechnik-Freaks sind, aber sonst nur linke Hände haben und lieber rumheulen, statt sich selbst zu helfen.



passen wir die Faust auf´s Auge!!! So viel Schmarrn auf einem Haufen, gibt´s sonst echt selten!!! Es entsteht der Eindruck, dass hier fast nur Kinder unterwegs sind, die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als in Ihrer vielen Freizeit die Schuld für Käse, den sie verzapfen, bei anderen zu suchen und das dann massig in Foren verbreiten.
Manche haben wohl echt keinen Plan für was ein ERT gebaut wurde. Das sieht man ja an dem folgenden Zitaten. Da fand ich den Vergleich mit Porsche von MTB_freak sehr passend.



> Hatte da änliche Gedanke wie die Pike gegen ne Lyric oder Domain zu erstetzen. den Dämpfer habe ich ersätzt als einziges. Denn die 180er durch 200er scheiben zu ersteztn so wie die Kurbel durch Holzfeller zu erstzen





> ich fahr Big betty Vorne und Hinten und die passen perfekt. bei der Gabel ist es eh kein Problem. Im Hinterbau passt´s auch, es kann aber bei scharfen Kurven mit viel Traktion passieren, dass der Reifen ein bischen am Rahmen schleift. Das schleift nur den Lack ein bischen ab, macht aber nix, da man es eh fasst nicht sieht ( haste da halt ne "metallik" Lakierung ) kannste aber auch mit ein bischen Panzertape abkleben.



Hier missbrauchen einige Leute wirklich das ERT als Freerider bzw. DHler. Da brauche ich mir auch nur die Homepage von Peacemaker anzusehen, auf der man sieht, dass hier irgendwelche Jump-Contests gemacht werden.

Ich fahre ja selbst auch Ghost und hatte mit den Leuten von Ghost auch schon Kontakt auf Festivals. Ich finde: Die Produkte sind super und auch die Mitarbeiter sind sehr nett und hilfsbereit. 
Es können einfach überall mal Probleme auftreten aber ich habe den Eindruck die Ghostler sind die letzten die dann nicht dazu stehen und das nicht aus der Welt schaffen. Wenn allerdings manche zu dumm sind Produkte richtig zu benutzen, wäre mir das als Hersteller auch zu doof.


----------



## cos75 (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo Dirtdancer, dein erster Beitrag im Forum und dann gleich so parteiisch.
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (31. Januar 2007)

Ey Leute so gehts jetzt auch nicht!

diese ganzen unnötigen Kommentare von dirtdancer und anderen Personen zeugen auch von viel Unwissenheit in diesem Berreich:

Ich hab meine 2.4 Big Bettie´s zum Beispiel ans Rad gebaut um Belastung vom Rahmen und der Federung zu nehmen, da man sie mit weniger Druck fahren kann ( d.h mehr Volumen des Reifens=weniger Stöße für Rahmen und Federung). Nur weil ich 2.4 drauf hab, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich Dh fahre.

Bei einem Bike aus dem unterem Preissegment, ist es klar, dass nicht alles Top ist, nur dummerweise ist der Rahmen (und vor allem die Lagerung der Schwinge) des ert 9000 fast baugleich mit ert 5500 (d.h: Material der Schrauben) 

Ich hab schon echt viel an meinem Rad rumgeschraubt (es ist eigentlich kein Teil mehr original) und wir haben noch 3 Bikes zuhause, welche durch mich am laufen gehalten werden.  Ich war eigentlich noch nie in einer Bike-Werkstatt, außer um dort meinen Ferien-Job zu verrichten. 
Ich hab mir jetzt vor kurzem auch selbst eine stärkere Schraube aus dem Baumarkt geholt. Die hält bis jetzt.

Ich gehe jetzt schon garnicht mehr zu einem Ghost Händler, weil ich genau weiß, dass die keine Ahnung von Rädern haben. 

Ich hab mir jetzt eine Marzocchi 66 gekauft, da ich eh damit rechne mir ein anderes Bike zu holen (d.h: Rahmenkit).

"Was passiert denn wenn die Schraube bricht?
Im schlimmsten Fall fährt man mit einem 14cm tieferem Heck herum
Wenn das schon für Todesangst sorgt,mein Beileid."
Ja schon, nur wenn diese 14 cm bei ungefähr 50 Kmh reichen um bis auf den Hinterreifen durchzusacken und dadurch ein unerwartet hartes Bremsmanöver   auszuführen?? (haste also doch nicht alles gelesen) Kannst ja mal meinen Handchirurgen fragen warum ich eine Titanschraube im Finger hab.

Klar das Bike ist gut, das hab ich schon des öfteren gesagt, nur wenn dann nach meinem Unfall auf ein Telefon-Gespräch mit Ghost einfach mal so kommt: " na dann passen sie halt besser auf!" dann würde ich dich mal gerne sehen!
Ich habe eigentlich keine Aversionen gegen Verletzungen. Ich hab mir schon mehrere Knochen beim Sport gebrochen und ich fahre trotzdem weiter Rad. Nur finde ich es halt unnötig mir einen Finger zu brechen und dann noch sowas von euch und besonders von Ghost zu hören! Freunde fahren auch Ghost (AMR) und hatten auch bis jetzt keine Probleme => noch kein Kontakt mit den netten Ghost Händlern.

Ich hatte schon Kontakt mit dem Centurion und dem Canyon Belegschaften und die waren alle sehr nett und zuvorkommend. Ich bin auch nicht einer von denen, die sofort anfangen rumzuschreien, wenn meine Bestellung mal ne Woche länger dauert. Ich versuch da immer freundlich und handle nach dem Motto: " Behandle Andere immer so, wie du gerne behandelt werden willst." Aber bei Ghost geht das nicht! ICh war freundlich und die haben angefangen angreifend zu werden, da wehre ich mich natürlich!

Klar es gab unnötige Kommentare, aber in welchem Forum gibts die nicht? Manche haben das Problem durch Unachtsamkeit und Unwissenheit selbst verschuldet, manche sind einfach Opfer von Ghost.

Also Leute wenn ihr einen Vorschlag habt, wie man das Problem richtig lösen kann, dann schreibt was Konstruktives, anstatt so einem Müll.


----------



## Peace|maker (31. Januar 2007)

Dirtdancer schrieb:


> Hier missbrauchen einige Leute wirklich das ERT als Freerider bzw. DHler. Da brauche ich mir auch nur die Homepage von Peacemaker anzusehen, auf der man sieht, dass hier irgendwelche Jump-Contests gemacht werden.



Naja wenigstens mal keine Ahung von der Sache aber sowas Schreiben. Also ich weiß net. also einen halben Meter Drop und bzw nen kleinen Bunny Hop, auch wenn er Miserabel war, ist schon etwas länger her die Bilder sollte wohl erlaubt sein. Vor allem wenn ich ein Enduro kaufe. sonst hätte ich auch nen AMR nehmen können. Aber mir wurde Erzählt das ERT das aushält! Warum darf ich das denn net machen?

Ich weiß ja net aber wenn du mit dem Ding ne Tour fährst oder sowas steigst du da auch immer ab wenns mal nen halben m steil runter geht? So wie so ein Bestimmter Canyon Fahre hier im Forum, ich möchte da keinen nahmen nenne.



> Zitat:
> Hatte da änliche Gedanke wie die Pike gegen ne Lyric oder Domain zu erstetzen. den Dämpfer habe ich ersätzt als einziges. Denn die 180er durch 200er scheiben zu ersteztn so wie die Kurbel durch Holzfeller zu erstzen



Also OK wenn mir beim einbau einer Lyric oder Domain(nicht die 180Coil sonder die 160er U-Turn) des Steuerrohr flötengegangen währe, meine güte selbst verschuldet. Aber die 07er modele haben komischerweise auch 160er Gabeln 

Und zu 180er mit 200er scheiben ersetzen: Ist doch scheiß egal welche Scheibengröße man an nem Rad hat. Nur 200er sehn besser aus, bremsen besser! Und wenn man darein sein Geld Steckenwill ist doch egal!

Zu den Kurbeln: Also das die Deore müll sind. Sowohl vom Aussehn als auch Stabilität ist doch wohl unbestritten. Und da ich selten aum 44KB fahre brauche ich das auch net also währe für mich nen 2Blättriger Husselfelt oder halt Holzfeller besser, va auch noch wegen der Kefü(Schaut hoch da habe ich erklärt wofür die noch gut ist außer zum DH fahren!)


Zu den Reifen sage ich nix mehr, denn wer einmal Bettys o.ä gefahren ist und kein Prob mit dem erhötem Gewicht + Rollwiederstand hat, wird sie Lieben und wissen was ich meine.


Dann nur so von wegen Falscher Einsatz:





Und das bin ich net bei irg Jump Manövern oder Im extrem DH, mit Fullface und Schonern.

Bitte erkläret mir doch mal einer von euch warum der da sowas anhat. Also warscheinlich weil er den Einsatzbereich Falsch versteht!!!!!


*Ach ich hoffe jeder weiß woher ich des bild habe!*




> Es können einfach überall mal Probleme auftreten aber ich habe den Eindruck die Ghostler sind die letzten die dann nicht dazu stehen und das nicht aus der Welt schaffen. Wenn allerdings manche zu dumm sind Produkte richtig zu benutzen, wäre mir das als Hersteller auch zu doof.



Ich glaube gerne das die Mitarbeiter von Ghost freundlich sind. Aber es geht einfach darum wie wir hier als ERT Fahrer behandelt werden. Denn es geht nicht wirklich um das ganze Produckt oder so es geht va um eine Mangelnde Beschreibung des Dämpfers (O²-PVA DC) sowie noch mehr um die Schraube an der Aufhänung. Wenn im Bikepark Einsatz oder beim 2-3m Drop was verrecktgehn würde, würden sich die wenigstens beschweren. Aber wenn eine Schraube beim Aussteigen ausm Zug bricht. ist des schon nen gutes Stück! Und das die Firma Ghost wohl erkannt hat das die 2teiligen Dämpferbuchsen Mist sind, und ne bessere Schraube reingehört, Man aber erst es wissen mus bzw erst die schraube Brechen muss, das denn der Händler erstmal schlaumachen muss das es so eine "neue Schraube gibt".

Es hätte ja auch laufen können: Ghost endeckt das Probelm » Anschreiben der Händler + Nachricht auf der Homepage » Und jeder bekommt ne neue Schraube + Buchsen der Will oder sie hätten sich was anders einfallen lassen!

  Wenn es so gelaufen währe währe auch keine Aufregung da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (31. Januar 2007)

Zur Erklärung für Alle, die sich noch nicht so mit dem Thema auskennen (oder schon alles "gelesen" haben.......)
Das Bild hat er von der Ghost Homepage, als Unterstreichung des Enduro Gedankens der Firma Ghost!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Januar 2007)

hmmm...
ich hab viele, viele testberichte gelesen und mir deswegen auch zeitschriften gekauft. ich hab freunde gefragt und um ihre meinung gebeten - und es ging am ende aufs ert 5700 hinaus. nicht zu schwer, gute komponenten und immer wieder die rede von "die wahren trümpfe spielt es ihm DOWNHILL aus" und "kleine kicker und drops werden gerne mitgenommen".
dann hab ichs mir gekauft.
und ich fuhr.

ich besorgte mir 2.5er minion dh, da die schwalbe nicht mitzogen und nahm mein bike her ohne ende.
ich stürze viel und oft, schliesslich fing ich vor einem jahr erst an und wollte trotzdem so weit gehn, wie ich konnte. die trails bei uns sind verblockt und steinig, technisch und anspruchsvoll.
mittlerweilen hat alles seinen geist aufgegeben. das innenlager, die schaltung, die felgen, die naben- am dämpfer war eh alles verreckt- und der rahmen sieht aus, als hätt ich ihn durch ne müllpresse gejagt.

aber es is ein jahr her seit beginn und ich denke, ich hab dazugelernt:

glaubt nicht alles, was ihr lest

billig ist im downhill und sogar im freeride keine lösung. 
felgen und komponenten des ert sind nicht dafür ausgelegt, das sollte man wissen. ein downhiller wiegt keine 14 kilo (zumindest nicht für 1700 euro) und ist schon gar nicht zum hinauftreten.
vielleicht wird es anders beschrieben, aber ich glaube, das niemand, der ahnung von bikes hat, dieses bike für harten freeride geschweige denn downhill einsetzt.
ich hätte nicht auf geschriebenes hören sollen, sondern auf das bike. und hätt ich damals ne kenntnis von bikes gehabt, hätt ich gesehn, dass die berichte und beschreibungen zweischneidige schwerter sind.
schade, dass ich diese lehre erst machen musste.
ich hab das ert wirklich hart rangenommen und dafür war es eben einfach nicht gemacht. (damit will ich auch sagen, dass diese geschichte hier nur für mich steht und ich niemandem im bezug auf fahrweise und einsatzbereich was in den mund legen will).
die schuld geb ich schon keinem mehr, nur mir selbst, weil ich eben so dumm war.


ach so. mittlerweilen les ich keine zeitschriften mehr!!!
stattdessen seh ich mir jedes bike von freunden an und red mit denen.
wie sie fahrn und wo sie fahrn. 
(und wie lange sie schon fahrn!!!)

und wie blöd wir doch eigentlich alle sind, so scheißviel geld in (wirklich) gute hardcore bikes zu investieren
denn mittlerweile bau ich mir ein richtiges auf...

da leben ist nicht immer pommes und disco!!


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (31. Januar 2007)

Mit dem Geld haste echt recht!  Wenn ich Leuten erzÃ¤hle, dass ich fÃ¼r meinen Sport von Beginn an sicher schon 2500â¬ ausgegeben habe gucken die erst mal blÃ¶d. Ich kann aber auch echt nicht erklÃ¤ren, warum ich den Sport betreibe, das wÃ¼rde auch keiner verstehen )

Was fÃ¼r eins baust du jetzt gerade auf? Ich will mir nÃ¤mlich auch nen neuen Rahmen kaufen.


----------



## fiveelements (31. Januar 2007)

ich würde einen ghost nehmen.


----------



## Peace|maker (31. Januar 2007)

Wenn Ghost. Gäbe es nur zwei möglichkeiten Dual RT / oder nen alten EVO 2 rahmen wenn man an sowas noch rankommt^^


----------



## Dirtdancer (1. Februar 2007)

Tut mir leid, aber ich muss noch meinen Senf zu dem Kommentar 


> Aber wenn eine Schraube beim Aussteigen ausm Zug bricht.


loswerden. Wie soll denn bitte sowas gehen? Sowas ist doch definitiv nicht möglich. Wenn dann war sie vorher schon def....

Aber jetzt mal Einsatzbereich und Ausstattung hin oder her... So wie ich das sehe, ist und bleibt das einzige wirkliche Thema die Dämpferschraube, oder?!  

Es ist auf Seite 3 doch schon eine Antwort von Ghost zu lesen, dass sie für Leute die wegen Ihres Fahrstils oder weiß was ich was Probleme haben andere Schrauben und Buchsen anbieten und dass man diese über die Händler beziehen kann.
Und offensichtlich haben doch diejenigen, die die Teile verbaut haben, keine Probleme mehr. Da braucht man ja nur verschiedene Antworten in diesem Thread zu lesen. 
Wer also Probleme hat (wie gesagt: Einsatzbereich hin oder her) und nicht zu seinem Händler geht und auf diese Teile besteht (auch wenn dieser darüber nicht unbedingt bescheid weiß), stattdessen lieber rumjammert, ist meiner Meinung nach selbert schuld.


----------



## denaturat (1. Februar 2007)

Hi, 

also ich hatte ja damals den 05er Enduro 5700 gekauft und war mit den Fahreigenschaften auch voll zufrieden.
Es gab nur zwei Probleme. Zum einem ist der Hinterbau andauernd durchgeschlagen, es sein denn ich habe ihn so stark aufgepumpt, das er totall unsensibel wurde. Und damit kommen wir zum zweiten und größerem Problem. Durch die meiner Meinung schon etwas dünn geratene und qualitativ minderwertige Dämpferschraube, den ungünstigen 2-teiligen Dämpferbuchsen und den ständigen Durchschlägen haben auch bei mir sich dauernd Schrauben verabschiedet. Schrauben habe ich mir am Anfang über Ghost besorgt, aber auch die Dauer hat mir das zu langte mit dem Versand gedauert, denn mehr als eine wollten Sie mir nie liefern.

Da ich mein Bike nicht hier in München gekauft habe, konnte ich ich nicht wirklich Druck auf den Verkäufer ausüben, zwecks Rahmenupgrade auf 06er, der ja von Ghost mit viel mehr Progression im Gegenteil zu 05 angepriesen wurde. Und ich j von einigen gehört habe, denen dar Rahmen getauscht wurde.

Als habe ich den 05er Rahmen verkauft und mir auf eigene Kosten den 06er besorgt, und dann gleich mit einem RS Pearl 3.3 Dämpfer. Da ich zu dem Dämpfer auch gleich die passenden Buchsen von RS gekauft habe, war ich nun von vorne rein auf dem Stand den Ghost jetzt vertritt. 

Sprich Einteilige Buchsen und etwas bessere Schrauben. 

Ich muss auch sagen das ich den letzten Sommer ohne Schraubenbruch durchradeln konnte. 

Deshalb würde ich jedem empfehlen sich die neuen Buchsen zu besorgen, erst recht wenn Ghost diese mittlerweile kostenlos verteilt. Dann sauber mit Schraubensicherung montieren und es sollte alles gut gehen. Natürlich regenmässig kontrollieren. 

Zum den Service von Ghost kann ich nur aus meiner persönlichen Sicht sagen, dass ich kein Bike mehr bei dene Kaufen werde !!!
Es heisst ja immer Versender haben so einen schlechten Service und wenn mal was nicht stimmt, dann hat man nur Probleme, allerdings wenn man sich dann für ein Fahrrad beim Händler entscheiden und dann mal umzieht, oder wie in meinem Fall die Rahmengrösse im Raum München ausverkauft ist und man sich das Bike wo anders bei Händler besorgt, dann hat man bei Ghost garkeinen Service mehr !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Denn die sagen nur: " Wenden Sie sich an Ihren Händler!!! ", obwohl ich Ihnen erklärt habe, daß ich meine Händler nicht vor Ort habe. 
Da dieser aber wußte, daß ich nicht mal kurz vorbeikommen werde, um ihn etwas unter Druck zu setzen, kam dabei nie was raus. 
Als dann Ghost auf die Idee kam ich kann zu jedem beliebigen Ghost Vertragshändler in München gehen und mir welche empfohlen hat, kam dabei folgendes raus: Ich musste nochmal nach Hause und die ausgedruckte mail von Ghost zu Händler nehmen, damit er sich das Biek auch nur ansieht im Rahmen einer Reklamation, denn Fremdräder (nicht bei diesem Händler gekauft) werden nur kostenpflichtig angeschaut oder reklamiert. 
Den Händler kann ich ja verstehen, aber Wenn man in einer solchen Situation ist, daß mein Händler nicht zur Verfügung steht, und mir Ghost einen vor Ort emphiehlt, dann könnten Sie dem Händler auch darüber ihformieren und ihn dazu auffordern sich mein Bike genau anzuschauen. Aber so kam auch dabei nix raus. 

Deshalb steht für mich fest, dass ich das nächste mit meinem geringen Budget doch lieber zu einem Versender gehe, Denn mit dem Service von dem Canyon, was ich meiner Frau gekauft habe bin ich voll und ganz zufireden. 

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung und Erfahrung !!!!

Trotzdem fährt sich das Bike mittlerweile echt geil. 


Also schönen Gruß an alle leidensgenossen!!!

Michal


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (1. Februar 2007)

klar ich hätte auch gerne die einteiligen Dämpferbuchsen, aber die bekomm ich nicht, da ich einen Fox dhx 5.0 air fahre und dafür haben die keine auf Lager. Ich hab da jetzt auch gar keine Lust mehr mit denen zu streiten, da mir das so langsam zu blöd wird, mich las Trottel darstellen zu lassen und im Endefekt nix zu bekommen.

=> kann mir jemand nen Versandhandel empfehlen der sowas macht? Oder kennt einer nen Laden in Freiburg?


----------



## Phi-Me (1. Februar 2007)

@rsa 73: was hat das mit blödsinn zu tun? ich habe durch den hohen druck in dem sinne die dc nur "ausgeschaltet". auf der straße oder bei mir vor der türe fällt einem nur das problem nicht wirklich auf, und man freut sich über einen straffen hinterbau ohne wippen, was man auf das plattformsystem schiebt. 

nur wie gesagt, im wald, (der bei mir bissle weiter weg ist) ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass auch im offenen zustand nichs von negativfederweg zu spüren war.  ic wüsste nicht was an meinem technischen verständniss da falsch war. aber da du ja der oberspezi bist, hab ic da jez keinen bock mehr drauf mit dir zu diskutieren. 

sooo, und jez zum rest, ich glaube kaum, dass hier irgendjemand den einsatzbereich von diesem bike falsch interprtiert hat (außer einer ausnahme, wegen neueinsteiger). steht nämlich dieses bike neben zb. einem coiler, merkt jeder den unterschied. nur ist da wiederrum auch ein deutlicher unterschied zu einem tourenfully, z.b. ams. und da kann man schon was erwarten.

mfg philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiveelements (1. Februar 2007)

in 2005 hatte das ert wesentlich mehr als 150 mm federweg.

in den 2006er endurotest der bike kam es nicht mehr rein, weil es in 2006 nur noch 145 mm hatte, die haben das teil entschärft, schade, ich kam gut mit dem 2005er zurecht.

bei 145mm kaufe ich mir dann lieber gleich ein all mountain.


----------



## rsa73 (1. Februar 2007)

Phimi schrieb:


> @rsa 73: was hat das mit blödsinn zu tun? ich habe durch den hohen druck in dem sinne die dc nur "ausgeschaltet". auf der straße oder bei mir vor der türe fällt einem nur das problem nicht wirklich auf, und man freut sich über einen straffen hinterbau ohne wippen, was man auf das plattformsystem schiebt.
> 
> nur wie gesagt, im wald, (der bei mir bissle weiter weg ist) ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass auch im offenen zustand nichs von negativfederweg zu spüren war.  ic wüsste nicht was an meinem technischen verständniss da falsch war. aber da du ja der oberspezi bist, hab ic da jez keinen bock mehr drauf mit dir zu diskutieren.
> 
> ...




Is auch besser ...

Noch mehr blamieren kannst du dich garnicht


----------



## rsa73 (1. Februar 2007)

fiveelements schrieb:


> in 2005 hatte das ert wesentlich mehr als 150 mm federweg.



Wirklich??
Wieviel denn??


----------



## Peace|maker (1. Februar 2007)

> in 2005 hatte das ert wesentlich mehr als 150 mm federweg.



Ich weiß ja net aber ich habe in meinem ERT 06er 158mm Federweg! Liegt glaube ich einfach daran das der X-Fusion Dämpfer für nen 190er recht wenig Hub hat!


----------



## denaturat (1. Februar 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> klar ich hätte auch gerne die einteiligen Dämpferbuchsen, aber die bekomm ich nicht, da ich einen Fox dhx 5.0 air fahre und dafür haben die keine auf Lager. Ich hab da jetzt auch gar keine Lust mehr mit denen zu streiten, da mir das so langsam zu blöd wird, mich las Trottel darstellen zu lassen und im Endefekt nix zu bekommen.
> 
> => kann mir jemand nen Versandhandel empfehlen der sowas macht? Oder kennt einer nen Laden in Freiburg?



Hi, 

bist Du Dir sicher, daß Fox einen Anderen Durchmesser bei den Buchsen hat, wie Rockshox ??? Vielleicht passen die RS Buchsen ja, so wie sie auch bei x-Fusion ja auch.

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## rsa73 (2. Februar 2007)

Peace|maker schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja net aber ich habe in meinem ERT 06er 158mm Federweg! Liegt glaube ich einfach daran das der X-Fusion Dämpfer für nen 190er recht wenig Hub hat!



ERT hatte 2005 und 2006 145mm Federweg
2007 sinds 150mm

X fusion hat 51mm Hub(50,8=2")

R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greenman (2. Februar 2007)

Hi,

am 24. und 25. Februar findet in der Stadthalle Fürth eine Rad-Messe statt bei der auch Ghost einen Stand hat.

http://www.rad07.de/

Letztes Jahr war die erste Messe mit noch recht wenig Ausstellern aber dieses Jahr haben sich schon mehr angemeldet 

Falls also jemand mal mit den Leuten von Ghost etwas plaudern will ist das eine gute gelegenheit 

Aber immer schön freundlich bleiben.


----------



## Mr.Dark (2. Februar 2007)

Langsam find ich es es lustig!!!!!!

Jeder peilt es, dass wir es hier mit keinem Freerider und DH-Bike zu tuen haben, regt sich aber immer noch auf. Hey, man kann doch aus seinem Bike das machen was Mann oder Frau möchte. Mir macht das Bike einen stabilen Eindruck und es hält ein paar Sachen aus, wo ich mit meinem alten Teil schon längst hätte absteigen müssen, geschweige auch ein paar andere Räder aus dem CC oder Tourenbereich nicht mithalten könnten (Probefahrten habens bewiesen).

Ich hab mir die Schraube über den Händler organisieren lassen und selbst eingebaut, Problem behoben. Jedem anderen steht es doch frei sich an Ghost zu wenden und die neuen Parts zu besorgen.

Und zu den restlichen Aufwertungen, ist doch egal, wenn neue Parts was stabiler sind und noch gut aussehen, warum nichts. An ner Kettenführung überleg ich nämlich auch noch, breitere Reifen und ´nen weißer Vorbau und und und.

Nebenbei, weil oben erwähnt. Ich fahr mit Protektoren an den Beinen, da ich keine Lust habe mir noch ein paar mal die Pedale in mein Schienenbein zu bohren. Tut echt nicht gut.

Im Endeffekt ist es nur ein Fahrrad und wir sind alles keine Profis, regt sich irgendjemand auf wenn er mir ´nem alten Rad mit Rücktrittbremse und Nabenschaltung (3-Gang) verdammt schwer einen Berg hochkommt, falsches Einsatzgebiet, würd ich mir dann mal überlegen.....

So,

go with the flow....


----------



## fiveelements (2. Februar 2007)

rsa73,

du müsstest doch am besten wissen, wieviel federweg deine bikes haben oder?

das ert hat 07 laut biketest 2/07 genau 144mm, im vorjahr 145mm und wenn du weiterhin was anderes behauptest, suche ich den test vom 2005er ert raus und stelle ihn hier rein. dort hatte das ert mehr als 150mm (ich glaube 158mm, aber du zwingst mich sicher dazu, in den keller zu gehen und nachzusehen).

ihr habt sicher nicht ohne grund den federweg reduziert.


----------



## Peace|maker (2. Februar 2007)

Jo ebend gebe Mr.Dark ganz recht!
Und das thema ist auch recht ausgelutscht. 

Zu den Protectoren, ^^ Deswegen hab ich auch welche.


Zum FW hinten. Mein jetziger Dämpfer halt halt mehr und da ich net weiß was am 05er ERT für ein Dämpfer drin war denke ich einfach das er auch mehr Hub hatte. Aber die Sache ob jetzt 140 145 oder 150+ ist eig egal wenn der Hinterbau geil ist reicht des alle mal für des Bike! Und bei nem passenden Dämpfer ist er es. Auch wenn ich noch nen besseren Hinterbau fahre. (FSR )


Aber bekomme warsch demächst auch meine neue Schraub. Als sie bei mir gebrochen ist(Sommer 06) wollte halt Ghost noch keine neue Rausrücken. So hat mein Händler des Vertrauens eine Sich selbst Besorgt, und mir gegeben.


----------



## rsa73 (2. Februar 2007)

Brauchst nicht in den Keller gehen:

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/testberichte.php?id=83&testjahr=2005

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/testberichte.php?id=80&testjahr=2005


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (2. Februar 2007)

jo die Buchsen sind leider verschieden... Ich hab zum neuen Dämpfer auch solche einteiligen bekommen, nur leider sind die 0.8 :-((


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (5. Februar 2007)

@MTB_freak und Dirtdancer und rsa73:

WENN MAN KEINE AHNUNG HAT, EINFACH MAL DIE FRESSE HALTEN!!!!

Mir is die Schraube nach 6 Monaten nur CC Fahren zum ersten mal angebrochen ... sorry, aber wie soll ich das den nu deuten? Ah, falscher Einsatzbereich ... gut, dann bin ich mal wirklich Enduro gefahren mit Treppen und Drops bis 30 cm ... 6 Wochen später die zweite Schraube krumm, zum Glück noch nicht gebrochen, weil ich mistrauisch nachgeschaut hab ... 

Nuja, was soll schon groß passieren, wenn so ne läppische Schraube bricht ... wir sind doch eh nur Kindergarten ... sorry, aber ich wunder mich grad selber, warum ich auf sowas unterbelichtetes antworte!

Dein vergleich mit dem Cayenne auf ner Motocrossstrecke, okay, ich greif den Vergleich mal auf ... was wäre, wenn Dir mit dem besagten Cayenne (Ein Geländewagen!) auf einem geteerten Feldweg mit bisschen Schotter plötzlich die Achse um die Ohren fliegen würde, weil sie nur mit zweigeteilten Alubuchsen und zu weichen VA Schrauben an der Karosserie befestigt wäre und die ganze Karre sich mehrfach überschlagen würde?

Okay, manche jammern hier vielleicht schon bisschen viel, weil ich finde das Bike nach wie vor nicht schlecht, nur halt diese eine Verschraubung ist wirklich miserabel und ich würde mir schon mal wirklich Gedanken machen, warum die bei 95% aller ERT Besitzer bricht!!!
Ach so, klar, weil alle damit DH fahren!! Ihr seid echt die letzten Klug*******r!

Und die Big Betty's sind super für das Bike, die schonen die Dämpferelemente und Lager durch ihre Schluckfreudigkeit enorm, ausserdem haben die Reifen endlich mal richtig Grip!

Wenn einer halt mit dem Bike innen Bikepark geht und meint er muss damit die ganzen Northshoredrops runterdonnern, klar, der macht halt was falsch und darf sich dann natürlich nicht beschweren, wenn was verreckt! Aber das isses ja gar nicht, das Ding bricht ja schon, wenn man nur auf etwas gröberen Feld- und Waldwegen fährt und den zur Verfügung stehenden Federweg gar nicht mal ausnutzt! Der Rest meines Bikes ist ein einem hervorragenden Zusatand, ohne nennenswerten Verschleiß, auch die Deore Naben leben noch und erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit ... wobei man doch meinen sollte, dass die aufgrund ihres Rufes zuerst kaputt gehen sollten! Tretlager auch nur Deore Niveau, top in Schuß, Zahnkränze, nur Deore ... auch nichts kaputt ... Dämpferbefestigung, sollte eigentlich vom Verschleiß her so lange halten wie der Rahmen selber, 2 mal kaputt!!!

Über den Service bei Ghost kann ich jetzt nicht meckern, hat bislang immer recht gut geklappt. Aber andere haben anscheinend hier schon wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und die haben ihr gutes Recht das auch hier zu äußern!

Ich möchte hier sicher nicht Ghost in die Pfanne hauen oder so, denn schließlich haben sie ja eine Lösung für das Dämpferbefestigungsproblem angeboten und werden dass auch kostenlos durchführen. Das finde ich prima und werde das auch nutzen (mein Dämpfer is gerade bei Ghost)
Ich hoffe damit is das Problem gelöst und ich werde bestimmt noch lange Freude an meinem Bike haben beim Endurotouren! Denn sonst isses ein wirklich gutes Bike, dass ne Menge Spass macht!


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. Februar 2007)

rischtisch! solche Beiträge braucht das Land ;-))

Mein Händler vor Ort (der eigentlich nicht mit Ghost hanbdelt) hat gemeint, er könnte für mich als ghost-kontakt fungieren, da er eine Händler-Lizenz hat und so Teile bei Ghost bestellen kann, ohne erst erklären zu müssen wozu er die braucht. Wenn das klappt, bin ich alle Sorgen los, da er eher zum Freundeskreis gehört!

=> er setzt sich gerade dafür ein, dass ich dei neuen Dämpferbuchsen für einen DHX angefertigt bekomme.....Yes!!


----------



## rsa73 (5. Februar 2007)

Nun ja!
Die Anonymität des Internets machts möglich...
Endlich mal so richtig wichtig machen.. 

Nochmal für die ganz langsamen:

Die Schraube wird krumm,oder bricht, wenn der Dämpfer durchschschlägt.
Das kann bei einem Bordstein od.bei bei einem  Drop sein.
Kommt nur drauf an,ob man in der Lage ist seinen Dämpfer abzustimmen.

Manche könnens,manche eben nicht 

Wenn man natürlich den billigsten nimmt is das einstellen schlecht bis garnicht möglich

Ich hab auch schon Schrauben nach Durchschlägen verbogen...
Das wär aber mit einer 8-er Schraube genauso passiert
Denn irgendwo müssen Kräfte abgeleitet werden

Aber an diesem Punkt lass ichs dann
Das würde zu technisch werden
Das du hierbei nicht folgen kannst,hast du mir ja schon zur Genüge klargemacht 

In diesem Sinne

R


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (6. Februar 2007)

aprpopo wichtig machen rsa73:

Ich glaub man sagt dir das jetzt zum hundersten Mal:

Ich fahre einen Fox DHX 5.0 air, ich hoffe den kennst du und weißt, dass es nicht grad der Schlechteste ist. Bei meinem Fahrstil hab ich den Durchschlagschutz zu 2/3 drin, 6 bar im piggyback und 15mm Sag (bei 50mm Hub). => Der Dämpfer schlägt so gut wie nie durch und wenn, dann nur bei etwas härteren Sachen (dann aber nur leicht-nicht spürbar, nur der Abstreifring kommt in den Durchschlag-bereich). 

Ich überlaste die Schraube garantiert nicht. Jeder cc Racer nimmt den Dämpfer härter ran, außerdem ziehe ich die Schraube nach jeder Fahrt fest (bzw.überprüfe sie). 

Aber ist ja auch egal, jetzt hohle ich mir erst mal dieses Umbaukit und versuch das mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsa73 (6. Februar 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer schlägt so gut wie nie durch und wenn, dann nur bei etwas härteren Sachen


----------



## rsa73 (6. Februar 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> Ich überlaste die Schraube garantiert nicht. Jeder cc Racer nimmt den Dämpfer härter ran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (7. Februar 2007)

Ich mein das jetzt relativ. 

ich kenne keinen CC racer, der einen DHX verbaut. Aber wenn du jetzt cc fährst und so einen Dt swiss Leichtbau-Dämpfer fährst, dann hast du sehr wahrscheinlich nen sehr hohen Druck in der Hauptkammer, da du das Rad an sich straff und sportlich fahren willst. Wenn du dann noch nen Durchschlag provozierst, dann ist die Belastung natürlich höher, als wenn du jetzt einen weichen DHX nimmst und den (mit Durchschlagschutz) zum "Antippen" bringst.

DHX und 66 richtig abgestimmt machen auch viel mehr Spass im Gelände, als Überdruck in der Hauptkammer und "achtung! Stein-Feld" Einstellung )

Aber das musst du ja selbst wissen, da du ja auch ne 66 fährst. Aber ich find , dass die weißen Felgen porniger ausehen.


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

ist die 66er eigentlich für den rahmen zugelassen?


----------



## silberfische (7. Februar 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> ist die 66er eigentlich für den rahmen zugelassen?


Ich denke die 66 gabs auch mit 160mm, oder?  Ghost verkauft ja das aktuelle ERT auch mit Lyrik oder der 36 mit 160mm Federweg. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die evtl. die Geometrie des Rahmens angepasst haben.



ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> ... Aber ich find , dass die weißen Felgen porniger ausehen.


Hast du was gegen weiße Felgen? Ich finde weiße Felgen einfach nur geil,... natürlich gefallen mir meine besser, als die von rsa73  

Stefan


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

hat die 66 nich 180mm federweg?


----------



## pongi (7. Februar 2007)

ihr redet glaub ich aneinander vorbei
porno= gut  -->  porniger =steigerung von porno

er findet weiße felgen auch gut


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

gibts noch ne steigerung?


----------



## pongi (7. Februar 2007)

den superlativ: am pornigsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

gut zu wissen  mal im deutschunterricht fragen ob das stimmt


----------



## silberfische (7. Februar 2007)

@pongi: ich sehe das mit der Definition von "porno" schon auch so wie ihr  , doch soll es auch Leute geben, die das anders sehn,...
@Reitermaniac: die aktuellen schon, bis auf die "SL 1 ATA" die geht von 140 bis 180. Aber ich bilde mir ein, dass es eine 160mm Version gab.

Stefan


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Februar 2007)

170er version gibts hab ich gesehen (fährt mein bio-lehrer)


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (8. Februar 2007)

es gibt die 66er sogar in ner 150er version ... 
die derzeit gängigste 66er hat 170 mm, ab 2007 hat eine Version 180 mm um mit der Totem gleich zu ziehen ... 
die 2006er ERT's sind bis 565 mm Einbauhöhe zugelassen, was einer Lyrik gleich käme, bei der 66er weiss ich die Einbauhöhe nicht. Ne Pike hat ne Einbauhöhe von 545 mm.

Wen ihr genau hinschaut, dann seht ihr auch, dass die neuen Rahmen ab 2007 am Lenkkopf größere Gussets angebracht haben und deswegen wahrscheinlich auch ohne Schmerzen längere Gabeln mit flacherem Lenkwinkel anbieten (68°, früher 69°). Der Lenkwinkel hat sich um 1° geändert, was auf eine größere Einbauhöhe von 20mm schließen lässt (10mm = 0,5°)
Mit einer noch längeren Gabel wird der Lenkwinkel halt noch flacher und ich hätte dann wahrscheinlich Bauchweh, dass da dann nicht mal was brechen könnte. Mit ner längeren Gabel wäre dann halt auch die Garantie futsch und niemand könnte es Ghost verübeln ... 

Außerdem wurde ja auch die Wippe mal wieder geändert und damit der Federweg auf angeblich 150 mm angehoben, was auch Auswirkungen auf die Geometrie haben kann.


P.S. den Beitrag von rsa73 ignorier ich jetzt mal, sonst muss ich wieder Blutdrucktabletten nehmen ...


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. Februar 2007)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Pike hat ne Einbauhöhe von 545 mm.



Bleiben wir bei 520mm


edit:
PS: Liryk hat auch nur 545mm, die Totem: 565mm (ich denke mal du hast dich überall um 20mm vertan  )


----------



## sideshowbob (8. Februar 2007)

ach ja ich hatte jetzt endgültig die schnauze voll ...
bei mir steht jetzt ein fusion freak im keller ... und nach den ersten ausfahrten kann ich nur sagen, das sind welten!
so muss sich ein enduro fahren ... und sorgen, dass mir die schrauben brechen muss ich auch keine haben ... und falls doch ist der service TOP!
dafür zahle ich dann auch gerne einen premiumpreis! 

was ich mit meinem ghost ert rahmen mache weiß ich noch nicht ...

ach ja ich hatte mal probiert die lyrik 2-step ins ghost zu bauen. das hab ich schnell wieder gelassen! die mission-control einheit ist genau auf höhe des unterrohrs. da sollte man nicht zu weit einschlagen oder auch nur leicht stürzen, dann ist die nämlich ab!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (8. Februar 2007)

darf man nu ne 66er mit 170mm einbauen oder wird man da mit haut und haaren gefressen?


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (8. Februar 2007)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Bleiben wir bei 520mm
> 
> 
> edit:
> PS: Liryk hat auch nur 545mm, die Totem: 565mm (ich denke mal du hast dich überall um 20mm vertan  )



Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht! Ich korrigiere mich! Hatte da was falsch in Erinnerung!

Dann sind die Rahmen auch nur bis 540 mm zugelassen. ich hatte das noch in Erinnerung, dass man noch 20mm mehr als die Pike einbauen darf.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (8. Februar 2007)

also meine Marzochi hat 170mm Federweg. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob der Rahmen für so was zugelassen ist, ich will aber eh bald auf einen anderen Rahmen umsteigen. Problem ist bei mir, dass die Krone so breit ist, dass sie an das Unterrohr anschlägt, wenn ich den Lenker rumdrehen will. Da werde ich wahrscheinlich einen anderen Konus holen müssen, oder ich beeile mich mit dem neuen Rahmen)

P.S: Mit "richtig Porno...!" will ich ausdrücken, dass mir der Anblick dieser Felgen wohltuend ins Auge springt und meiner Definition von Geschmack am ehesten zusagt.


----------



## roeb (15. Februar 2007)

Huhu,

wollte in mein ERT 5700 ein Radium Dämpfer einabuen. Jedoch hat der 8mm Einbaubuchsen und nicht wie mein alter x Fusion 6mm. Wo kann die 8 mm Schrauben bekommen?

Ist das überhaupt möglich dort ein Dämpfer mit 8 mm einzubauen?

edit: Gibt es Einbauchsen mit 8 mm durchmesser die aber nur ne 6mm Bohrung haben für die Schrauben? Weil beim ERT Rahmen (06) gehen ja nur 6 mm Schrauben durch 

edit2: Hat sich alles erledigt  man sollte halt erst googlen  Richtigen Buchsen habe ich hier gefunden: klick!

Dämpfer Einbaubuchse Manitou M6 * 25.4mm
und
Dämpfer Einbaubuchse Manitou M6 * 22.2mm

denke/hoffe das müsste passen


----------



## Fzogel (15. Februar 2007)

@Stadt Pomeranze.
Kleiner Tip von mir.Machs ganz anders.Las die 8er Buchse Buchse sein,und bau dir aus Edelstahl ein reduzierstück.Müsste bei der oberen Dämpfer aufnahme 25mm lang sein aussen durchmesser(wie gesagt)8mm,und das ganze mit nen innen durchmesser von 6mm!!!!Ich hatte das gleiche Problem,habe mir eine Buchse(gibts in jedem Schrauben laden)besorgt,mit 8mm durchmesser,und 5mm innen durchmesser.Habe dann das ganze auf 25mm gekürzt und auf 6 mm aufgebohrt.Ich fahre so seit ca.1 Jahr rum,und hatte noch nie trotz härteren "Flat"landungen ne verbogene Schraube(toi toi toi)Viel Glück beim werkeln.......


----------



## roeb (15. Februar 2007)

hehe net so mein ding das selber basteln  Aber werd mich mal umschauen obs mir wer baut. Sonst versuch ichs erstmal so, hab bis jetzt ja auch noch keine verbogenen Schrauben gehabt.


----------



## Reitermaniac (15. Februar 2007)

nabend

ich muss sagen das sich die idee von fzogel gut anhört 
ich persönlich hab ja den x-fusion noch drin und hab nahc nems chraubenbruchd ie neuen bcuhsen von ghost drin sehr geil muss ich zugeben fährt sich super


----------



## roeb (15. Februar 2007)

mhh was ist an den neuen Buchsen von Ghost anders? Ich hab mein Ghost erst im Dezember 06 gekauft, vielleicht habt ich die ja schon drin.


----------



## Fzogel (15. Februar 2007)

@Reitermaniac.Klappt einwandfrei was ich mir gebastelt habe.Die Edelstahl Buchse stützt die Scharube einwandfrei ab,und gibt nicht nach,wie es bei den Alu Buchsen ist.Probierts aus.Ihr müsst höchstens die 6er Buchsen auf 8mm aufbohren,das wars......Bis dann


----------



## Fzogel (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe da eine Idee!!!!!! Am 24/25 Februar 2007 ist die RAD 07 Austellung in der Fürther Stadthalle.Was haltet ihr davon,da mal gesammelt aufzutreten?
Da ich aus Nürnberg komme,ist das kein Problem.Natürlich nur wer in der umgebung wohnt!  Habe letztes Jahr schon mal mit den Kaspern von GHOST gelabbert,worauf ich Shirts Caps und Trinkflaschen bekam,is ja immerhin was  
Dort könnten wir unser anliegen(Schrauben Bruch)mal vortragen.
Wer hat Lust und Zeit da mal vorbei zu schauen???

Gruss Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (17. Februar 2007)

wenn du mich hier in Freiburg abholst oder so, dann schon. Hab leider kein eigenes Auto:-((


----------



## Fzogel (17. Februar 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> wenn du mich hier in Freiburg abholst oder so, dann schon. Hab leider kein eigenes Auto:-((



Hättest was gesagt.Letzte Woche war ich Hinterzarten auf Urlaub ;-)


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (19. Februar 2007)

Ohman. 
Ich hab jetzt mein Rad wieder bekommen.
Seitdem das Rad bei Ghost war ist jetzt das Knarzen weg. Dafür ist aber:
Jetzt der Schaltzug zu kurz. Der ist am Schaltwerk richtig abgeknickt. Warum der gekürzt wurde weiß ich nicht.
Der Bremsschlauch für die Hinterradbremse ist auch gekürzt worden und jetzt zu kurz. Ich kann jetzt nicht mehr voll nach rechts einlenken.
Und das Lager meiner rechten Pedale ist total am Arsch. Die Pedalen hab ich mir erst im November gekauft und bin damit ungefähr 10 Meter gefahren, waren da aber noch ganz.
Und dann die Schraube um die es hier ja die ganze Zeit geht. Hieß es nicht, dass Ghost als Austausch eine 10.9 er Schraube anbietet ? Bei mir steckt nämlich immer noch die A2 70 Mistschraube drin.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (19. Februar 2007)

ich hab die leise Ahnung, dass Ghost-Bikes im Grunde nur eine Briefkastenfirma ist, die zufällig einen Glückswurf mit dem Enduro hatte, aber sonst Menschenhandel, oder so betreibt)
Ich wollte mir jetzt mal alle Schrauben am Hinterbau ersetzen und hab das über meinen Händler geordert. Ich war dabei und hab genau zugehört, wie er genau die Schrauben bestellte, die ich wollte. 4Tage später kommt ein Paket und ich denk mir schon, das ging aber schnell! Was ist drin: Zwei 8mm Bolzen, die jeweils zu lang sind (ich hab nicht mal 8mm, sonst würde ich die abschneiden) und noch ein paar Schrauben und Buchsen, die ich wirklich noch nie an meinem Ghost gesehen hab. Unvorstellbar, aber die passen echt nirgends rein ). Und das beste ist, ich sollte auch noch dafür bezahlen. Das ist sooooooo dreist, ich dachte sowas ist strafbar!

Naja, trotzdem hatte ich ein geiles WE mit Insgesammt 2154 HM und Durchschnittlich ca. 15 Grad (wobei man echt in der Sonne abchillen konnte).
Jetzt brennen mir die Beine, aber ich sag euch was: "ich würde es wieder tun....!" Und am Ghost gabs KEIN Problem! => rischtisch porno Wochenende


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (20. Februar 2007)

Tse_Tse_Fly schrieb:


> Ohman.
> Und dann die Schraube um die es hier ja die ganze Zeit geht. Hieß es nicht, dass Ghost als Austausch eine 10.9 er Schraube anbietet ? Bei mir steckt nämlich immer noch die A2 70 Mistschraube drin.



Aber wie ist das denn jetzt ? Was steht denn bei euch auf der Schraube ?


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (20. Februar 2007)

also ich hab jetzt meinen Dämpfer von Ghost zurück bekommen mit neuen Buchsen. Die sehen sehr vernünftig aus und vor allem aus stahl!
So, nur neue Schrauben waren nicht mit dabei ... nun ja, zum Glück hatte ich noch eine vom letzten mal übrig (hatte da nämlich gleich 2 Stück bekommen) so, das ganze ist eingebaut und wird nun nem Dauertest unterzogen, sobald ich von der Arbeit her wieder bissle mehr Zeit hab!

Aber das schärfste kommt jetzt: Der Händler, bei dem ich das reklamiert hatte, sehr nett und bemüht, hat von Ghost eine Rechnung für die Buchsen bekommen, die er auch zahlen musste!! Er wollte mir das natürlich auch verkaufen, die neuen Buchsen, was ich aber strikt abgelehnt hab. Jetzt muss der Arme Händler sich mit Ghost rumschlagen wegen ca. 25,- Eurakel.

Erst ankündigen, es werde kostenlos getauscht und dann doch ne Rechnung schreiben ... entweder irgendwie armselig, oder bei Ghost weiss die Rechte nicht, was die Linke tut ... 

jedenfalls bin ich glücklich, dass mein Bike wieder iO ist und ich pünktlich zum schönen Wetter biken gehen kann!


----------



## roeb (20. Februar 2007)

da biste noch gut weggekommen  war gestern mal in meinen Radladen und hab mich wegen speziellen Manitou EInbaubuchsen erkundigt. 28 Eur für die 25,4mm und 16 Euro für die 22,2mm ... is doch pervers oder? Die original von Fox sollen sogar an die 60 Euro kosten. Laut Katalogpreis der Händlers.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (20. Februar 2007)

Die wissen halt genau, dass der Kunde dieses Teil braucht und es nicht von jemand Anderem beziehen kann => Preis raufschrauben bis zur Schmerzgrenze


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (20. Februar 2007)

Bei mir scheinen die geistreichen Ghostmitarbeiter auch zwar die richtige Hülse geliefert zu haben aber die falsche Schraube. Habe grad auch noch mal mit meinem Händler telefoniert.
Ich glaub ich bin mittlerweile sein Lieblingskunde  . Er tut mir schon fast Leid.
Er bestellt mir jetzt noch mal den kompletten Umbausatz für mich und gibt ihn mir direkt.
Und zu dem Schaltzug und Bremsleitung kann er sich nicht vorstellen, dass die da was gekürzt haben.
Er denkt das wurde einfach nicht mehr so richtig gescheit verlegt von denen.
Ich werd glaub ich in Zukunft lieber selber am Bike rumschrauben und weiß dafür was ich gemacht habe.

Alles in allem scheinen die bei Ghost nach dem Wechsel des Hauptlagers das Bike recht schnell und schlampig wieder aufgebaut zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (20. Februar 2007)

hab heute gerade meine billigen shimano octalink kurbeln bzw trettlager abgeschossen von 5700  Kommt morgen wohl ne XT rein. 

Kann man die Schrauben für die Dämpferbefestigung irgendwo kaufen? Hab noch nix gefunden


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (20. Februar 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> hab heute gerade meine billigen shimano octalink kurbeln bzw trettlager abgeschossen von 5700  Kommt morgen wohl ne XT rein.
> 
> Kann man die Schrauben für die Dämpferbefestigung irgendwo kaufen? Hab noch nix gefunden



Beim Schraubenhändler kann man die bestimmt kaufen. Einfach mal zu einem hingehen mit der Originalschraube.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (20. Februar 2007)

Yep Schraubenhändler ist genau das Richtige. Erkennst du meißt an der Kundenfreundlichkeit und der fast schon liebenswürdigen Hingabe zu ihrem Spezialgebiet  genau das sind die Läden, die kapiert haben, dass sie auf den Kunden angewiesen sind und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Fzogel (20. Februar 2007)

Gehe einfach zu nem Schrauben Händler(Gelbe Seiten)und verlange die Festesten Schrauben M6 mal40(?)mm,oder so...
Kosten ca.30 cent das Stück.Bei mir in Nürnberg zumindestens.
Gruss aus Franken,Fritz


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (21. Februar 2007)

Geb mal das da: SHR-SEKPF-DIN7991-A2/70-IS4-M6X40

auf der Seite: http://wueko.wuerth.com/ 
ganz oben in der Produktsuche ein. dann kannste Dir eine raussuchen. Die kannste dann gleich im 100er Pack kaufen und hast gleich noch genügend in Reserve, falls mal wieder eine brechen sollte *löl*


----------



## rsa73 (22. Februar 2007)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> Geb mal das da: SHR-SEKPF-DIN7991-A2/70-IS4-M6X40
> 
> auf der Seite: http://wueko.wuerth.com/
> ganz oben in der Produktsuche ein. dann kannste Dir eine raussuchen. Die kannste dann gleich im 100er Pack kaufen und hast gleich noch genügend in Reserve, falls mal wieder eine brechen sollte *löl*



Bevor du hier die Leute mit deinem Halbwissen verunsicherst solltest du dich mal informieren:

A2-70:Zugfestigkeit=700N/mm²

8.8  800 N/mm²
10.9  1000 N/mm²
12.9   1200 N/mm²

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit Härte und Dehngrenze....

Welche Schraube wird man jetzt wohl vorzugsweise verwenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbullbeisser (22. Februar 2007)

rsa73 schrieb:


> Bevor du hier die Leute mit deinem Halbwissen verunsicherst solltest du dich mal informieren:
> 
> A2-70:Zugfestigkeit=700N/mm²
> 
> ...



deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben, das sich da jeder SEINE Schraube raussuchen kann, sind ja schließlich mehrere aufgeführt ... ausserdem würde ich auch noch vorzugsweise die nehmen, die nicht rostet ... 

zum Glück weißt DU alles!   Dann kannst Du auch immer alles richtigstellen, was wir anderen falsch machen und niemand erleidet irgendeinen Schaden! Dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.

by the way: Zugfestigkeit ist der Wert, bezogen auf Spannung im Verhältnis zur Dehnung, wie das Wort an sich ja schon aussagt, was die Schraube aushält, bevor sie reisst (plastisch verformt is die Schraube dann aber schon), wenn man sie auf *ZUG* beansprucht. 
Bei der Dämpferaufnahme wird die Schraube aber weniger auf Zug beansprucht als auf Scherfestigkeit, bzw. Schlagzähigkeit, die hier überhaupt nicht angegeben wird ... da müsste man dann ins Tabellenbuch Metall reinschauen, das Du wahrscheinlich genauso besitzt wie ich ... Ich bin jetzt aber definitiv zu faul das auch noch rauszusuchen!


----------



## Greenman (24. Februar 2007)

Hi Jungs,

war heute auf der Rad-Messe in Fürth und habe mal mit den Ghost-Mitarbeitern wegen der Schraube geplaudert.

Die haben mir versichert das es mit der neuen Schraube keine Probleme mehr geben sollte und das das Problem nur die alte Schraube betrifft.

Leider hatten Sie kein 2007 ERT am Stand 

Gruß aus Bamberg

Greenman


----------



## Fzogel (27. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute.
Mir ist heute etwas aufgefallen,das was mit dem zu tun hat,warum GHOST in den Tests immer sehr gut abschneidet?!
Schaut euch mal auf der GHOST HP die Mitarbeiter an.....Dann nehmt mal die Bike Zeitschrift Bike oder Mountain Bike her(weiss jetzt net welche)Da sind doch manchmal Bildern von den Test Fahren dabei?Auch ein gewisser BERNHARD WATZKE.Und jetzt Schaut nochmal bei den Mitarbeitern von Ghost Test/Technik nach............Kapiert?
Da Arbeitet ein Herr Watzke,müssen uns also nicht mehr wundern,das die sooo gut abschneiden.
Gruss aus Nürnberg

P.S.Habe was gefunden(Zitat aus nen Zeitungsbericht)







Als BIKE-Testfahrer Bernhard Watzke zum Morgenappell am ersten Testtag eine halbe Stunde später erschien, lag es nicht daran, dass er verschlafen hatte. Nein, er konnte sich schlicht und einfach nicht zwischen engem Cross-Country- und legerem Freeride-Outfit entscheiden


----------



## sideshowbob (27. Februar 2007)

was soll man jetzt da noch sagen ...

mal off-topic: wollte an meinem swinger 4-way (ghost ert9000) mal die luft rauslassen und da kam mir öl entgegen ... das ist kein gutes zeichen oder?
hat da jemand erfahrung was alles kaputt sein könnte und was das kostet?


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (27. Februar 2007)

Oh ich habs ja gewusst, den Namen hab ich doch einmal zu viel gelesen...
wollte mal alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus wechseln, da ich kein Vertrauen mehr in die Schrauben von Ghost habe (haarrisse irgendwo???). Es gibt aber nur einen kompletten Satz (Schrauben+Innenlager etc.) der mich 89 â¬ kosten wÃ¼rde. bohaa!!! mÃ¼ssen echt gute Schrauben sein )

@sideshowbob :
Ãl aus der Kammer zu verlieren ist nie besonders gut. Wenn das jetzt nur einmal war...who cares...aber wenn dir das Jedesmal passiert, wenn du den Druck beim DÃ¤mpfer Ã¤ndern willst, dann solltest du ihn mal einem MAnitou Service unterziehen lassen.
Ah und wenn mir jemand erklÃ¤rt, wie ich in diesen Thread Bilder hochladen kann, dann kÃ¶nnte ich meinen Umbau von 0.6 auf 0.8 sehr genau dokumentieren (falls jemand Interresse hat).


----------



## Fzogel (27. Februar 2007)

@Ghostbiker
Das mit den Schrauben ist kein Problem.Habe alle Schrauben bei meinem 7500er erneuert.Selbst die kleinen m4 Schrauben am "Horstlink"Falls du keine finden solltest,schreibe mir ne pm und ich besorg sie dir....Deal?
Gruss Fritz


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Februar 2007)

antworten/erweitert/zusätzliche einstellungen/Dateien anhängen...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (27. Februar 2007)

@Fzogel:

Wo haste die denn her? Baumarkt oder so? Ich will halt alle Schrauben mal ersetzen, da die durch das Nachziehen ein bischen lädiert sind und ich mir sorgen mache, dass ich die beim nächsten Mal runddrehe (und dann nicht mehr raus bekomme).

@Stawold_Bou 
Danke! Ich werde das am Freitag oder Samstag mal über die Bühne ziehen. Dann hab ich auch alle Teile da. Aber kann man da nur 60kb Bilder hochladen? die Meißten meiner Bilder werden immer so 100kb groß. In Welchem Format ladet ihr denn so hoch. (jpg.?)


----------



## Fzogel (27. Februar 2007)

Hi.Bei uns gibts nen Schraubenhandel in Nürnberg.Schrauben rausbauen und mitnehmen.Ganz einfach.Hat bei mir für 5 Schrauben ca.2 Euro gekostet(oder so?)
Und wegen deiner Bilder.Öffne sie einfach mit Windows Paint gehe dann auf oben auf BILD dann auf STRECKEN dann gibst du mal 80% ein,oder so.
So machst du das Bild ein wenig kleiner.Viel Spass beim ausprobieren,P.S. Ich freu mich auf die Bilder.....Hau rein ;-)


----------



## Snakeskin (28. Februar 2007)

Fzogel schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> Mir ist heute etwas aufgefallen,das was mit dem zu tun hat,warum GHOST in den Tests immer sehr gut abschneidet?!
> Schaut euch mal auf der GHOST HP die Mitarbeiter an.....Dann nehmt mal die Bike Zeitschrift Bike oder Mountain Bike her(weiss jetzt net welche)Da sind doch manchmal Bildern von den Test Fahren dabei?Auch ein gewisser BERNHARD WATZKE.Und jetzt Schaut nochmal bei den Mitarbeitern von Ghost Test/Technik nach............Kapiert?
> Da Arbeitet ein Herr Watzke,müssen uns also nicht mehr wundern,das die sooo gut abschneiden.
> ...



Ist das evtl ein Verwanter vom Mitarbeiter Herrn Wolfgang Watzke vom" BIKE-Kompetenz-Team" oder NUR Zufall?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fzogel (28. Februar 2007)

Hey Snakeskin!!
Respect!Kann natürlich sein?Is ja ein Name,der nicht so oft vorkommt.
Ist ja fast schon Detektivstyle was wir da machen,aber dadurch wird mir einiges klar!
Danke das du ein wenig recherchiert hast 
Weiter so......Ich zähl auf dich.
Gruss Fritz


----------



## Snakeskin (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo Fritz,
Du kannst dich darauf verlassen das ich am Ball bleibe.
Im Moment habe ich einen super Schriftverkehr mit der Fa. Ghost.
An Arroganz nicht mehr zu überbieten.
Erst wissen die nicht mal wie man einen (verärgerten) Kunden anspricht, original-wir sparen uns die langen Worte und kommen lieber zur Sache, kein Guten Tag oder so, nur kurz Hallo, dann sind die auch noch Eingeschnappt als ich sie darauf Hinweise das der Ton etwas daneben liegt.
Sehr junge und hyperaktive Mitarbeiter haben sie ja, leider mit der falschen Ausbildung in Sachen Kundenumgang.
Oder bin ich neben der Spur und muss mich knapp abfertigen lassen?


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (28. Februar 2007)

Das ist echt mal krass was die sich da leisten. Ums Ansehen scheint es denen ja nicht zu gehen. Nur um Gewinn. Obwohl, für das Ansehen sorgt ja dann der Herr Watzke mit seinen Tests die fast immer mit einem "Super" enden. 
Bei meinem Händler hab ich fast schon das Gefühl, dass selbst er die Schnauze voll hat. Mein von Ghost total schlampig zusammengebautes Rad darf er jetzt wieder richten und bekommt von Ghost nichts dafür. Nicht mal die defekte Pedale die erst seit dem Ghostaufenthalt defekt ist übernehmen die.


----------



## GTRulez (1. März 2007)

Hi Jungs hab mal nach langem wieder reingeschaut. Wow hier tut sich ja einiges.
Finde ich cool das Ihr hier noch kämpft. 
Also ich hab mir jetzt noch einen neues Bike gekauft natürlich kein Ghost. !
Und ich bin mir auch sicher das sich der scheiss Umgang mit den Kunden auch noch rächt. Ghost kann so auf jeden Fall nicht mehr oben mitschwimmen auf Dauer.
Ich werde mein Bike sobald auch nicht mehr an Ghost schicken, es sei denn der Rahmen bricht eines Tages. Wobei ich bei dieser Geschichte jetzt schon die Antwort bei Ghost sehe. Sie werden mir in einem Brief schreiben indem sie mir nicht vorschriftsgemäßen Umgang vorwerfen und alle Garantieansprüche verweigern. Erst nach massivem Druck meines Anwaltes werden Sie dann letztenendes klein beigeben.
Also ich hoffe der Rahmen hält! Hahaha
Den Rest flicke ich lieber selbst, denn Ghost hat keine Ahnung von Bikes!

Also dann mal viel Spass noch....


----------



## GTRulez (2. März 2007)

Ah heute hab ich mal wieder Spass gehabt. Nur Wheelie geübt und dann das! Ohne Sturz einfach abgerissen. Super Qualität. Egal ich hasse Ghost und rechne mit allem!  







[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (2. März 2007)

Naja, aber wenn das Schaltauge abreißt, müssen schon irgendwelche Kräfte aufgetreten sein. Solche Schaltaugen sind eigentlich von der Qualität nicht wahnsinnig unterschiedlich produziert und ich mein: lieber ein Schaltauge schrotten, als ein neues Schaltwerk kaufen müssen.
Ich glaub, das ist einer der wenigen Fälle, bei denen Ghost nix falsch konstruiert hat. 
=> Neues Schaltauge und gut isses. Ist zwar auch nicht grad billig, aber immer noch besser als ein neues Schaltwerk.

Außerdem ist die Kette ja anscheinend gerissen. Vielleicht haste die Kette irgendwie beim Schalten eingeklemmt und beim nächsten Tritt das Schaltwerk nach oben gedreht.=> Schaltwerk kann nicht weiter, als bis zum Rahmen mitdrehen, die Kette will aber weiter.....kracks!
(ist mir mal an meiner Stadtschlampe passiert, mit der ich noch nie im Gelände war)


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (2. März 2007)

Oh je, seh´s grad in deinem Fotoalbum. Da wird wohl ein neues Schaltauge und ein neuer Schaltkäfig nötig sein, da der total verbogen ist.
versuch am Besten bei deinem Händler sowas wie einen Mengenrabatt rauszuholen. So ein Schaltauge brauchst du spätestens nach dem nächsten heftigen Sturz wieder. Ich hab Zwei gekauft und das zweite zum halben Preis bekommen. Zur Not kannste den Käfig auch wieder vorsichtig zurechtbiegen.


----------



## GTRulez (2. März 2007)

@ Ghostbiker 
hast schon recht damit nur ärgerlich ist es leider dennoch. 
Immer was am Ghost ich hatte noch ein GT eigentlich ein CC Rad des hat aber alles mitgemacht. Warum müssen die neuen Bikes immer was haben? Des ist ja fast wie mit den Autos heutzutage.  
Nee aber des bekomme ich schon alles wieder hin.
Und natürlich besser des Schaltauge als der Rahmen.

Gruss


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (4. März 2007)

So Leute, ich hab das mit der 8mm Schraube jetzt mal (wie schon angekündigt) selbst in die Hand genommen. Leider konnte ich bis gradeben nicht an den Computer, da er nicht so wollte wie ich es will :-(( 
Ich hab das mal aus Bequemlichkeit in mein Fotoalbum "Der Bohrer im Haus ersetzt den Service" reingestopft. Also einfach unter meinem Avatar auf "Fotos" klicken, und dort das oben genannte Album auswählen.

Ich hab das so gestern und heute ausprobiert (und nicht geschont). hatte insgesammt 7 bewusst provozierte Durchschläge (dazwischen noch ein bis zwei andere). Habe das System gerade mal auseinander genommen und genauer untersucht und Freude, Freude: Die Schraube ist nicht verbogen ;-) Ne im Ernst: keinerlei Verschleißerscheinungen, wie Gratbildung, oder Kratzspuren, kein Wackeln, kein knirschen in den Buchsen. Ich werde das mal wieterhin testen und euch weiter auf dem Laufendem halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbullbeisser (5. März 2007)

OMG!!! Du hast auch vor gar nix angst, oder?? Also wennich als Ghostmitarbeiter sowas sehen würde, würde ich mich auch zu recht beschweren!! Nun ja, wenn Dir dann mal die Wippe reißt oder bricht, weißte wenigstens worans lag! Kannst ja damit dann mal zum Ghost-Service gehen ... 

@GTRulez: so en Schaltauge bricht schon ab und an mal, kann ja schon vorher von irgendwas nen Knacks gehabt haben. Über sowas braucht man sich nicht aufregen. Wie biste eigentlich mit dem Pearl zufrieden?


----------



## GTRulez (5. März 2007)

@ Pitbullbeisser
Also der Pearl ist echt geil. Ich hatte ja erst dem X-Fusion drin und war total unzufrieden immer Durchschläge. Ich hab da 250 psi reinpumpen müssen.
Aber jetzt mit dem Pearl 80 psi und sau geil!!!
Keine Druchschläge super Ansprechverhalten. Es gibt auch einige Einstellmöglichkeiten, vielleicht nicht immer so einfach dann aber wenn  der mal eingestellt ist einfach gut.
Ich habe keine vergleichmöglichkeiten zb mit nem Fox DHX Air. 
Aber ich kann den RS Preal empfehlen. 
Hab ihn auch billig bei E-bay bekommen.

Gruss


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. März 2007)

@Pitbullbeißer

Ja ne klar, die Garantie ist bei diesem Gewaltakt schreiend aus der Werkstatt gerannt. Aber ich mein was soll da schiefgehen? Die Konstruktion ist gleichgeblieben, nur dass da jetzt halt stastt 0,6 0,8 drin steckt. Durch die große Mutter und mit nem großem Imbuss bekommst du auch eine stabielere Halterung. Wegen dem Reißen oder Brechen der Wippe mach ich mir mal gar keine Sorgen, eben weil ich ja nur jeweils einen Milimeter rausgenommen habe.(außerdem wird die Schwinge ja von Ghost selbst aufgebohrt). Die Anleitung dazu hab ich außerdem von Ghost, da ich /gaanz unauffällig/ dannach gefragt habe, wie die das im Werk machen.

Und im Allgemeinen: Merk ichs, wenn die Garantie weg ist???? Ich hab zwar meinen 05 Rahmen bei denen schon gegen ein 06 Modell umgetauscht (Anschlagender Hinterbau) und dafür bin ich wirklich dankbar (macht nicht jede Firma) aber mehr werd ich da nicht rausholen können. (was soll denn jetzt noch /außer Rahmenbruch/ passieren, was ich nicht selbst lösen könnte?) Na gut, Garantie wäre umsonst, aber es dauert halt ewig und ist nur lästig/ außerdem gilt sie eh nicht für die Teile, welche bei Stürzen kaputt gehen.

Zum Thema Pearl. Ich hab den Fox DHX und den Pearl mal vergleichsweise gefahren und finde, dass die gar nicht so weit auseinander liegen. Klar beim DHX kann man noch propedal und Durchschlagschutz einstellen (also die Dämpferkurve perfect abstimmen/Progression etc.) Aber im Endeffekt lohnt sich der DHX nur, wenn du ihn echt günstig bekommst.


----------



## Peace|maker (5. März 2007)

Hört sich eig recht gut an wenn, ich mal entlcih (5wochen warte ich schon) die neue dämfer Buchse+Schraube von Ghost bekomme bin ich denn froh wenn sich nix mehr verbiegt oder sosnt was macht! Falls doch werde ich wohl auf deine konstruktion zurückgreifen^^

aber anderer Frage wie fährt sich des eig mit der 66? Schon gerenzwertig oder noch aktzeptabel von der Geometrie, also könnte man nen aktuelles Model Sprich 180mm auch ran kloppen!


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. März 2007)

Das ist die 66 au dem Jahr 2006 mit 170mm, die baut nicht so extrem hoch wie das alte Modell. Wenn man die Pike ganz rausdreht und dann noch 2 cm addiert kommts gut hin. (weiß die Einbaumaße grad net so genau). fahren tut sich das Teil richtig schön, da sie sehr sahnig anspricht und halt einfach nicht durchzuschlagen ist (so extrem fahr ich jetzt aber auch wieder nicht, ist praktisch nur eine Investition in die Zukunft, nach dem Ghost). Der Steuersatz macht das wunderbar mit. Ich hab ein Standart-Ding von Ghost verbaut und da knarzt nix. => Auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, zumal da GHost im aktuellem Jahr auch größere Gabeln verbaut.

bergauf merkt man aber ganz klar, dass man das Ding nicht weit genug runterstellehn kann (ich seh das als Training) ;-)).An steilen Pasagen muss man dann schon mal früher absteigen (bergauf ) als vorher mit der Pike. Schwer ist sie auch noch. Aber die Geometrie leidet gar nicht, ist sogar besser (find ich). der Schwerpunkt verschiebt sich nicht (merklich?) und der Vorbau kommt ein bischen höher, was die Sitzposition aufrechter macht (wenn du das nicht magst, kannste ja einen anderen Vorbau montieren, der das ausgleicht). 

Alles in Allem: Ich bin gestern mit der 66 knapp an meine Bestzeit zum Rosskopf rauf gekommen, da hat sich also nicht viel verändert. bergab merkt man den Unterschied ganz klar, da hab ich jetzt schon eine neue Bestzeit)

Hab das grad auf deiner website gesehen: Also dir empfehle ich sie ohne jede Einschränkung! Musst dir mal überlegen, dass die Pike nicht mal für Sprünge freigegeben ist :-O


----------



## Reitermaniac (6. März 2007)

zu 66er kann man die ganz um 360° drehen oder streift die ann am rahmen an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (6. März 2007)

Sie streift ganz leicht am Unterrohr (nur Lack). Ich hab das dadurch vermieden, indem ich einen 1mm starken Konus-ring uter den normalen Konus geschlagen habe. Kostet  50 cent, oder wenn du Stammgast beim Verkäufer bist, garnix.
Einbau ist damit ganz normal. Du kannst aber auch einen höher bauenden Steuersatz nehmen, kostet dich aber 100-200 mal soviel wie die Ring Lösung.


----------



## Peace|maker (6. März 2007)

sollte ich auch mal machen mit dem ring solange die pike noch drinen ist^^ denn die schleift bei mir auch wenn der U-Turn ring nicht im richtigen raster ist 


Wobei wenn ich mir mal irg schon ne neue gabel Kaufe muss nen steuersatz für 25 drin sein^^


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (10. März 2007)

wollte mal über meine Schrauben berichten:

Alles läuft wunderbar! Ich hab damit jetzt schon 143 KM zurückgelegt, wobei das Meißte davon Singletrail war. 
habs grad nochmal auseinander genommen. Da hat sich nix bewegt, verformt, verbogen und gerissen ist auch nix. (keine Haarrisse in der Wippe oder der Aufnahme).

Wollte ich nur mal loswerden.


----------



## denaturat (11. März 2007)

Hi, 

mein Hinterbau Knackt momentan wieder wie verrückt, werde mal wieder alles auseinanderbauen reinigen und neun fetten. Dann werde ich ja sehen, wie es um die Schraube steht. 

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (12. März 2007)

untersuch am besten mal das Hauptlager unten am Innenlager. wenn irgendwas bei mir knackt ist es zu 60% das Dingens.


----------



## hang-loose (17. März 2007)

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Berichte der Ghostrider. Ich konnte mich noch nicht zwischen Canyon ESX und Ghost ERT entscheiden. 
Was ich hier über den Kundenservice der Fa. Ghost lese gibt aber ein eindeutiges Bild ab  

Testberichte in den Magazinen? Tja - is' ja sowas von offensichtlich, dass das nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Oben wurde zum Testfahrer schon das wesentliche gesagt - außerdem könnte man direkt das Gefühl bekommen, dass die Testurteile direkt mit den doppelseitigen Werbeanzeigen vergeben werden.  
Nur ein Gefühl - ich kann mich auch täuschen. Sollte man mal eine Statistik anlegen...

Jedenfalls kriegt man heutzutage nicht gerade Lust darauf, sich ein neues Bike zu kaufen: Wartung an den Federgabeln zu hunterten von Euros, Haltbarkeitsprobleme, gefakte Testberichte, etc.

Man - ich wiege 92 kg. und droppe mein 9 Jahre altes Votec F7 von 1m ins Flache. Ich habe eine beschissene Fahrtechnik und schone das Teil nie. Immer wieder überfordere ich die Gabel mit Überschlagsfolgen. Noch nie war was kaputt!!!!!

Die Gabel zerlege ich außerdem in 1 Min. in ihre Einzelteile (2 Inbusschlüssel reichen) - das Teil funzt einwandfrei (super Ansprechverhalten; Klasse Steifigkeit). Plattform??? Hallo? Bei geübter Fahrtechnik wippt da gar nix!

Eins weiß ich jetzt fedenfalls: Wenn ich mir ein neues Radl zulege, dann muss ich mein altes behalten. Offensichtlich geht es heutzutage ja nicht mehr ohne wochenlange Werkstattaufenthalte


----------



## Reitermaniac (17. März 2007)

du triffst den nagel aufn kopf


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (17. März 2007)

rischtisch.

hab lange probiert sowas zu formulieren, bin aber jedesmal falsch verstanden worden :-((

update: Freiburg, Ankunft am Ochsenspielplatz 18 Grad, Sonnenschein, Scheiben heiß, Dämpfer warm... die Schraube hält.


----------



## Reitermaniac (18. März 2007)

wie lässt sich eigentlich das Torque fahren?


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (18. März 2007)

Mein Bruder fährt eins (siehe Gallerie) und er ist Top zufrieden. nicht zu schwer, richtig gute Fahrwerks-Komponenten und quirlige Geometrie. er fährt es jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr und es hat keinerlei Fehlkonstruktionen, wie verbogene Schrauben, oder sogar Risse. Die Geometrie ist sehr ausgeglichen-man kann damit schön lange Touren fahren und bergab geht es ab wie Schnitzel (schön tiefes Oberrohr). Im Jahr 2007 wurden zwar ein paar Geometriedaten geändert (bin schon auf einem neuem gefahren und hab da nicht so viel gemerkt), der Federweg soll jetzt nicht mehr so linear sein.

Wenn du was für alle Berreiche suchst, ist es echt gut. Zum Extrem-Freeriden würde ich es aber jetzt auch nicht mitnehmen, weil dafür dann doch die Reserven fehlen, aber ne gechillte Runde i Bikepark hält es sicher aus.

Ah ja und der Kundenservice von Canyon ist echt top. zwar kam das Bike 2 Wochen später als eigentlich vorgesehen, aber dafür kam dann auch ein schönes Trickot mit. Als wir dann Fragen wegen der Fox-Talas 36 hatten, waren die sehr nett und haben sich richtig Zeit gelassen.

Alles in Alllem sehr schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (18. März 2007)

na dann werds mir durch kopf gehen lassen hört sich super an


----------



## Manfred_B... (19. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich kann auch noch eine kleine Story zum Thema GHOST beitragen. Die Quintessenz daraus ist - NIE WIEDER EIN GHOST !!!!!!!!

Ich habe mein ERT 5700 im April 2005 gekauft. Schon nach wenigen Tagen fing das Bike an zu klappern. Ursache - die Schrauben am Hinterbau waren lose, da sie ohne Schraubensicherung montiert waren. Kurze Zeit später wurde ein nervendes Quietschen am oberen Hinterbaulager immer lauter. Nerviges Rumgezanke mit dem "freundlichen" Fachhändler   , bis er das Bike dann endlich zu Ghost schickte. Die tauschten die Standrohre und den Hinterbau aus. Weshalb die Standrohre weis ich auch nicht.  Der Aufenthalt bei Ghost dauerte nur etwas über 2 MONATE.  Weitere 2 Monate später hatte das obere Dämpferlager deutliches Spiel. Ghost und der X-Fusion Importeur (Toxoholic) lehnten die Gewährleistung ab, da die Dämpferlager "Verschleißteile" sind.  Daraufhin hab ich mir dann, aufgrund der guten Tests in der BIKE, den Manitou 4-way zugelegt um mit SPV das heftige Pumpen im Wiegetritt und am Berg zu unterbinden. Fehlanzeige :kotz:  - man sollte halt nicht alles glauben was geschrieben steht. Auch der schaukelte heftig (trotz 10 bar in der SPV Kammer). Zweimaliges Einschicken zu Rose hat daran auch nichts geändert. 
Dann blieb ich einige Zeit von weiteren Defekten verschont, bis mir im Herbst 2006 ein Riss am Sitzrohr unterhalb der Wippe auffiel  . Laut Ghost natürlich ein "Einzelfall". Darum wurden die Rahmen auch (ich glaube ab Modell 2007) an dieser Stelle "unnützerweise" verstärkt.  Dazu sei angemerkt, das ich das Bike lediglich zu verhältnismäßig leichten Trailtouren (bis max. S3) hernehme. Droppen o.ä. kann ich nämlich (noch) nicht. Also gab es einen neuen Rahmen. Natürlich war das Bike total schlampig zusammengebaut worden. Schaltung richtig einstellen und die Züge gescheit verlegen kann ja schließlich jeder Biker selber! Dabei stellte ich fest, dass sich die Pike mit dem Remote Control Knopf nicht mehr unter dem Unterrohr durchdrehen liess ohne Abgeschlagen zu werden. Ghost zeigte sich an dieser Stelle völlig uneinsichtig, da "das beim Fahren nicht erforderlich ist, wie man das ja auch an Doppelbrückengabeln sieht."    Nur dem Einsatz des netten Abt.Leiters der Fa. Bittl war zu verdanken, dass es jetzt nicht vor den Kadi ging. Also, nochmal einen neuen Rahmen, wo die Gabel merkwürdigerweise unter dem Unterrohr durchpasste. Natürlich wieder schlampig zusammen geschustert.  Die Sattelstütze geht auch nur sehr schwer zu versenken. Schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt knarzt es im Gebälk. Ich habe die Sattelstütze in Verdacht, aber die isses nicht. Ursache war (wieder mal) das obere Hinterbaulager. Der Bolzen ließ sich nur schwer durch die beiden Lager schieben, da er in der Bohrung anstand. Die "neuen" Lager verdienten diese Bezeichnung nicht, es waren eher runde Dinger mit vielen Rasten. Außerdem fehlte jetzt an der unteren Dämpferbuchse der Außenring. Also nochmal zu Ghost und wieder sind zwei Hinterbauschrauben ohne Loctide montiert. Übrigens dauerten die Aufenthalte bei Ghost jeweils nur 2-3 Wochen. Somit hab ich mein Bike jetzt zur neuen Saison wieder fit. 
Noch vorhandene Orginalteile: Tauchrohre, Steckachse und das Schaltwerk. So, das wars - bis jetzt.

Aber wenn es mal läuft ist es eigentlich ein recht gutes Bike.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (19. März 2007)

echt krass und ich hab gedacht Ghost hast MICH )


----------



## concorde (20. März 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

na ach Du Kacke!

Ich wollte mir demnächst ein Ghost ASX 5100 kaufen und nun lese ich das hier.

Vorallem der Umgang mit Euch, den Kunden, find ich saumäßig!

FRECHHEIT!

Ich arbeite selbst im (KFZ) Verkauf, und wenn ich bei Reklamationen bzw., Beschwerden so mit den Kunden umgehen würde, wäre ich wohl schon ´nen Kopf kürzer   .

Ja wat mach ich denn nu?

Was empfehlt Ihr denn für ein Bike, womit seit Ihr zufrieden?

Möchte ein Fully bis 1200 Euro. 
Mehr geht leider nicht sonsts wäre es wohl ein Bergamont Threesome 6.7 (träum).

Beste Grüsse,
concorde


----------



## Manfred_B... (20. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

ach ja, ich hab sogar noch was vergessen - das Lenkkopflager im neuen Rahmen kennt nur die zwei Einstellungen "klackert beim bremsen" oder "dann dreh ich mich halt nicht mehr".  
Spielfrei und leichtgängig hab ich es jedenfalls noch nicht hinbekommen, aber das schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch noch mal genauer an.

@ghostbiker
na da siehste mal wie gut die zu dir sind.    

@concorde
schau mal ins obere rechte Eck.
Von Canyon, aber auch von Rose hört man nur Gutes. Falls du aus München kommst kann ich dir auch den Bittl noch empfehlen. Obwohl ich mein Bike dort nicht gekauft hab, haben die mich ab dem Rahmenbruch wirklich nett unterstützt. 

@all
da ich noch nicht sehr lange bike und mir etwas die Vergleichswerte fehlen, hät ich noch ein paar Fragen an euch:  
- hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem oben skizzierten Lenkkopflagerproblem?
- Erfahrung mit dem Manitou 4-way Luftdämpfer. Pumpt der bei euch im Wiegetritt auch mindestens den halben verfügbaren Federweg? 
Selbst beim pedalieren auf der Straße wippt er immer leicht vor sich hin - bei 10 bar SPV.

bis dann - Manfred


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (20. März 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mein Bike nach insgesamt 3 Monaten hin und her endlich wieder für mich und ich muss sagen, jetzt ist es ist besser als im Neuzustand (noch). Ich hoffe mal dass ich jetzt von irgendwelchen Fehlern verschont bleibe. Nichts knarzt momentan und nichts klickt oder quietscht. Ich bin fast neu verliebt in mein Bike.
Also, wünscht mir viel Glück.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (20. März 2007)

@tse_tse_fly:
Viel Glück!!

@Manfed_B:
bei mir hats mit 9 bar hingehauen (damals)mit dem Wippen. (wiege 80kg)
haste genügend Druck in der Hauptkammer? Im Notfall mal den Dämpfer checken lassen.


----------



## Manfred_B... (20. März 2007)

@tse tse fly
 vvvvvvvvvvvviiiiiiiiieeeeeellllllll Glück (du wirst es brauchen)    

@ghostbiker
9 bar bei nur 80 kg Gewicht???  Ich wiege ca. 90 kg + Ausrüstung, also knapp 100 kilo. Ab wieviel bar platzt der Dämpfer???   
Ich hab zwar nur 160 psi in der Hauptkammer, aber der spärliche Federweg muß doch schließlich ausgenutzt werden.  
Zwei Spezl fahren sogar Eingelenker mit ca. 5-6 bar. Und die wippen fast gar nicht !!!??? 

Der Dämpfer ist, wie gesagt, relativ neu und das SPV Ventil wurde bereits ausgetausch. 

Gruß Manfred


----------



## silberfische (20. März 2007)

Manfred_B... schrieb:


> ... das Lenkkopflager im neuen Rahmen kennt nur die zwei Einstellungen "klackert beim bremsen" oder "dann dreh ich mich halt nicht mehr".  ...


Das ist bei meinem Enduro genau so. Allerdings habe ich die Gabel momentan ausgebaut (da ich sie weiß pulvern lass) und kann am Steuersatz keine Spuren (Rillen oder einseitiger Verschleiß) feststellen  .


Manfred_B... schrieb:


> ...Erfahrung mit dem Manitou 4-way Luftdämpfer. Pumpt der bei euch im Wiegetritt auch mindestens den halben verfügbaren Federweg?
> Selbst beim pedalieren auf der Straße wippt er immer leicht vor sich hin - bei 10 bar SPV...


 Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit folgenden Einstellungen:
- die SPV-Kammer auf maximalem Volumen (also nicht rein gedreht)
- ca. 30%SAG
- minimaler SPV-Druck (ich glaube das ware so um die 50PSI)

Beim normalen pedalieren wippt der Hinterbau nur leicht, beim Wiegetritt schon heftig. Da ich jedoch nicht (oder fast nie) im Wiegetritt fahre stört es mich kaum. Bei höherem SPV-Druck ist mir der Hinterbau zu unsensibel.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred_B... (24. März 2007)

Hi Stefan,

wenn du eine Lösung für das Lenkkopflagerproblem hast, gib doch bitte unbedingt bescheid.

Wieviel wiegst du denn und wieviel Druck hast du in der Hauptkammer? 

Gruß - Manfred


----------



## Enduro_Joe (26. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Also zunächst: Jau, meine "Dämpferschraube" ist auch gebrochen, super Sache, hätte mich fast böse auf die Schnauze gelegt (mitten in Italien). Ach so, ist ein 5700er. 

Dann gabs ja die schöne Rückrufaktion, da wurde alles fröhlich getauscht, hat sich zwar etwas gezogen, aber gut. Mal abgesehn vom Schraubenbruch muss ich allerdings sagen hatte ich keinerlei Probleme, weder mit Geräuschen noch mit sonst was. Zumindest bis vor kurzem, als sich allmählich fieses knarzen und knacken breitgemacht hat. (es reicht mitlerweile minimales antippen des bikes dass es fies metallisch knackt...)  

Habe alle Lager, bis auf das Hauptlager oberhalb des Tretlagers ordentlich geschmiert, was hats gebracht: nüschd! Jetzt liegt natülich die Vermutung nahe, dass es eben am einen nicht geschmierten Lager liegt, das sch... DIng krieg ich aber nicht raus (also ohne Vorschlaghammer...und ich trau mich nicht so recht...). 
Nu die Frage: Schätze ihr hattet ähnliche Probleme. Ist es eurer Meinung nach damit getan die Lager wechseln zu lassen (ist jetzt doch schon 2 Jahre ordentlich beansprucht) worden, oder muss ich nach dem Lagerwechsel (zum Schnäppchenpreis) damit rechnen dass es immer noch knarzt und knackt?
Irgendwelche Meinungen?

( Junge, was ein Text, ich sollte Tippse werden... ;-)    ) 

Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle
Joe


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (26. März 2007)

@ enduro-joe

Es gab mal einen Bericht in ner Bike-zeitschrift, da hat der Radl-Rasti das ert Langzeit getestet und musste danach alle Lager wechseln, da verschlissen.
Ich hatte dieses Problem bisher nicht, aber ich würde (trotz schlechter Erfahrung) mit diesem Problem den Kundenservice von Ghost anstrengen. Klar bekommst du erst mal ne Mail wie: "Du doofer Endkunde kannst halt kein Rad fahren, bzw fährst in völlig falschem Gebiet, wie zum Beispiel Wald, Schotter, Asphalt, Wiese...... (DU SAU!!!)..." aber trotzdem würde ich darauf bestehen, dass dieses Problem ohne dein finanzielles Eingreifen geschieht. Blöderweise ist jetzt grad Saison-Start und die werden ziemlich viel zu tun haben => lange Wartezeit. Um die zu verkürzen kannste auch Kompromisse eingehen, wie Z.B: 
1) Ghost soll das Lager-Kit deinem Händler vor Ort schicken und du trägst die Kosten für den Einbau der Lager => sehr viel schneller, aber nicht umsonst.
2) Ich hab mir den 2006´er Rahmen schicken lassen und ihn selbst aufgebaut, dazu brauchst du aber gute Beziehungen zu deinem Händler (er muss die Teile bestellen, sie dir geben und dir vertrauen /garantiegeschichte/) und du musst die Teile eben auch ohne fremde Hilfe selbst verbauen können.

Außerdem würde ich das ganze Rad mal mit ner starken Taschenlampe nach Haarrissen und dergleichen absuchen (hatte ich zwar noch nicht, aber man weiß ja nie...)

hoffe ich konnt dir helfen!


----------



## Enduro_Joe (26. März 2007)

Hi ghostbiker,

danke für deine Infos. Hast richtig erkannt, der Zeitpunkt ist genial. wenn die das Radl jetzt ein paar Wochen bei sich liegen haben, da lauf ich ja amok. und wenn ich nimmer kann, dann geh ich amok ! kleiner Kalauer 
Stimmt es da die Ghostler so an die 70 bis 80 Euronen für die ganzen Lager+ Bolzen wollen? Bin am überlegen ob ichs mir einfach bestelle, zum einbauen hätt ich jemanden (Radladen). Wie gesagt, habe das Radl jetzt gute 2 Jahre ordentlich gejagt, ich mein beim Auto musste ja auch mal Stoßdämpfer wechseln... von da her. Ist sicher ne Menge Geld für ein paar Lagerchen...

Auuu, immer diese Entscheidungen...

Der schwer nachdenkende Joe


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (27. März 2007)

tach!

also bei mir wollte Ghost so um die 80â¬ fÃ¼r ein komplettes Schrauben-Lager-set. Da sollte dann aber auch alles dabei sein (ich wollte mir eigentlich nur ein Lager holen-das geht bei denen aber net). Ich hab mal davon gehÃ¶rt, dass es die Lager auch in BaumÃ¤rkten gibt, dafÃ¼r wÃ¼rde ich aber nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen, zumal man da nich weiÃ ob es auch passt.

Aber ich glaub es wÃ¤re echt am schnellsten und bequemsten fÃ¼r dich, das Lagerset zu bestellen und es einbauen zu lassen (wobei leider mehr Kosten enstehen). Nur ob das Problem damit behoben ist, kann man natÃ¼rlich auch nicht sagen, da wir ja beim Knarzen nicht ganz sicher sind, woher es kommt. (obwohl die Lager halt schon verdÃ¤chtige Punkte wÃ¤ren) 

Hast du eigentlich schon mal deinen HÃ¤ndler vor Ort damit konfrontiert? Denn wenn der auch feststellt, dass es die Lager sind, dann kriegste gleich mal mehr support (vielleicht gehts ja dann doch schnell??)


----------



## silberfische (27. März 2007)

Also ich vermute, dass nicht die Lager kaputt sind, sondern dass die Buchse (welche zwischen den linken und rechten Lagern steckt) nicht (mehr) gefettet ist und durch die Drehbewegung des Lagers reibt die Buchse dann außen im Rahmen, was die Knarzgeräusche erzeugt. Ich hab die Buchse einfach abgedreht, sodass sie nicht mehr außen im Rahmen schleift.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niTTro (27. März 2007)

servus, 
ich hätte mal ne frage an euch...
wenn ich mir ein gebrauchtes ert 2006er modell zu legen will, auf was muss ich da dann alles achten ?! 
zustand ist laut verkäufer neuwertig....


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (27. März 2007)

Untersuche den Rahmen gründlich nach Rissen, Beulen, Kerben etc. beachte folgende Fragen:
- Alle Schrauben OK? (besonders die Dämpferaufnahmen checken)
- Ist noch Garantie auf dem Rahmen?
- Schaltauge gerade?
- Dämpferbuchsen in Ordnung?
- steuersatz ok? (wackelfrei, nicht ovalisiert)
 Is das was mir jetzt alles dazu eingefallen ist.


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. März 2007)

vllt optisch noch dazu 
- ob spuren von chainsuck (oder wie man das schreibt) zu erkennen sind


----------



## denaturat (27. März 2007)

Hi, 

ich habe Heute meine Dämpferschraube auch mal wieder überprüft und sie ist noch wie neu. Also mit der nuen Schraube und dem Rockshox Buchsen habe ich somit seit über einem Jahr keine Probleme mehr mit der Dämpferaufhängung. 

Heute wollte ich nicht mehr machen und nach meine Zahn-OP endlich wieder raus. Aber ich muss jetzt noch den ganzen Hinterbau auseinander nehmen um zu schauen, wo diese Knacken herkommt. 

Notfalls werde ich mir auch einen Satz Lager besorgen, aber 80  !!!

Da werde ich mich auf jeden Fall vorher mit Ghost in Verbindung setzen. 

Schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht...

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## Tester1 (27. März 2007)

Hallöchen,

mein Vorvorgänger hat eigentlich alles wichtige schon erwähnt. Schau den Rahmen besonders an den Stellen an, an denen Kabel scheuern. Hier kannst du gut erkennen, ob das Rad wirklich neuwertig ist oder an diesen Stellen bereits der Lack weggeraspelt ist. Auch an den Felgen ist zu erkennen, ob
das Bike sehr beansprucht wurde oder nicht (Macken, Kratzer...). Der Dämpfer sollte auch noch glänzen und ohne Macken sein. Liegt im Gegensatz zu Scott und Cube Stereo an einer Stelle, wo er nicht andauernd mit Dreck bombadiert wird. 

Ich selber fahre gut ein Jahr das ERT 9000 von Ghost. Hatte bislang nur minimale Probleme (bei ca. 7000 km lediglich Verschleißteile). Auch zwei aus unserer Radgruppe fahren das ERT 9000 und hatten keine nennenswerten Macken. Ein Knarzen im Rahmen, wie viele als Problem darstellen, ist leicht mit etwas MH 40 zu beheben sowie die ab und zu Kontrolle der Schrauben, was meiner Meinung nach bei jedem Rad Pflicht ist. Ohne Pflege knarzt jedes Alurad !

Schaue auch den Verkäufer an (gepflegtes Auto = gepflegtes Rad ?!) und frage ihn, weswegen er das Rad verkaufen will. 

Das größte Problem dürfte aber der Preis sein. Ich denke, dass du kein Ghost ERT 9000 aus 2006 bekommst, das weniger als 2300/2400 kostet, sofern es wirklich wie neu da steht. Wenn es weniger kosten sollte (2200-2000), dann wäre es geradezu ein Schnäppchen und du kannst mir mitteilen, wer ein solches Bike verkaufen will. Hätte dann sicherlich auch Interesse.


----------



## niTTro (27. März 2007)

ok... danke mal für die tips !!!

@tester1
schau dir den preis mal an, fast neues bike vom händler...
>>>KLICK ME<<<


----------



## Enduro_Joe (27. März 2007)

N'Abend zusammen!

Also bei mir habe ich schon schwer den Verdacht dass das knarzen aus dem Lager über Tretlager kommt, schon allein deshalb weil ich es nicht demontieren kann ohne rohe Gewalt anzuwenden, und ich die anderen Quellen mehr oder weniger ausschließen kann. (einzelne Lager demontiert und den "Knarztest" gemacht)
Und ja, ich habe alle Lager regelmäßig geschmiert und mit korrektem Drehmoment angezogen.


Denke ich werde über den Hädler wie, Ghostbiker vorgeschlagen hat, mal nachbohren was da von Ghost Seite zu machen ist, und wenn das zu lange geht (Sonnenschein...warm...blauer Himmel) dann bestell ich mir eben den verdammten Lagersatz. Wenns dann gut is is gut, wenns immer noch Probleme gibt, dann muss sich mein Shop ja praktisch zwangsläufig um die Sache kümmern, zumindest kann mans nimmer als meine Schuld abbügeln, was ja scheinbar gerne mal gemacht wird.

Danke für eure Ratschläge!
Joe


----------



## camajoe (28. März 2007)

Servus!!

Was knacken und knarzen betrifft, kann ich auch ein Lied davon singen. Hatte letztens auch das Problem, dass beim treten immer wieder so ein knarz Geräusch aufgetreten ist. Dache mir "so ne  sch.....e, nicht schon wieder". Also ab in den Keller und das Geräusch lokalisieren.
Tretlager ( Kurbelgaritur) , Hauptlager der Schwinge und Sonstige habe ich ausgebaut- nicht zu sehen-. Dämpfer raus und mal die Leichtgängigkeit des Hinterbaus prüfen. Leicht ging er, aber das Geräusch war auch da. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, bei mir war folgendes.
Die "Schaltzughülle" hat in der Öse am Oberrohr dieses dubiose Geräusch verursacht. Das PVC in Verbindung mit ALU solche Geräusche verursachen kann hätte ich nie gedacht. Einfach ein sprüher  WD 40 auf die Kontaktstelle und Ruhe war im Schiff.  

Grüßle


----------



## Tester1 (28. März 2007)

Tagchen,

ja Angebot hÃ¶rt sich nicht schlecht an. Ist aber kein HÃ¤ndler, sondern PrivatverkÃ¤ufer ! VHB Preis on 3.333 â¬ stimmt nicht, sondern das ERT 9000, 
Bj. 2006, hat Preis von 2.999 â¬ !! Rahmen in GrÃ¶Ãe 52 ist fÃ¼r Riesen gemacht,
nehme an, dass auf normalem Wege und normalem Preis so ein Bike nicht zu verkaufen ist.


----------



## Peace|maker (28. März 2007)

*Ole* Habe mir gestern nach 5-6 Wochen warten entlich meinen neuen dämpferbuchsen abholen dürfen^^, sogar mit "danke schön": Basecap; Schlüsselanhänger und Trinkflasche (Auch wenn ich alles net wirklich benutzen werde/kann. 

Naja aber ganz toll an der untern Aufhänung habe weder ich noch mein Händler die Buchsen sammt der Dichtgummies in die Aufhänung gebracht! Jetzt muss es halt Gummi gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred_B... (29. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

hab gerade mein Bike von der Gabelwartung abgeholt. Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich den Händler gebeten, sich mal das bereits oben erwähnte, quasi nicht richtig einbstellbare Lenkkopflager mal anzuschauen. Er diagnostizierte ein weitestgehend verschlissenes Lager !!! Als ich ihm sagte, das der neue Rahmen (nach dem Rahmenbruch) gerade erst von Ghost gekommen ist und weniger als 400 km unter den Stollen hatte, war er etwas erstaunt und meinte: "dann hat der Monteur bei Ghost das Lager warscheinlich vvviiiieeelllll zufest angeballert und damit gleich beschädigt. Auch der Monteur hat das Lager nicht spielfrei und Leichtgängig einstellen können. Schlamperei made by Ghost - typisch!!! 

@ niTTro : kauf dir ein anderes Bike - egal was - nur kein sch...ß Ghost!!!


----------



## Manfred_B... (29. März 2007)

@ Enduro Joe

bau doch einfach die Lager aus und geh in einen Lager-Fachhandel. Da kriegst du richtig gute Industrielager für deutlich weniger Kohle. 

Gruß Manfred


----------



## niTTro (30. März 2007)

Manfred_B... schrieb:


> @ niTTro : kauf dir ein anderes Bike - egal was - nur kein sch...ß Ghost!!!




 sag doch sowas nicht, jetzt war ich kurz davor....


----------



## Tester1 (30. März 2007)

oder ist da jemand, der einfach nur Ghost Räder schlecht macht, aber noch nie eins gefahren ist ??

ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Lenkkopflager nach kürzester Zeit kaputt geht. es sei denn, man nimmt das bike mehr zum fliegen als zum biken !!

auf jeden fall wäre das was für den ghost-händler, der das teil ohne probleme kostenlos auszutauschen würde


----------



## Tester1 (30. März 2007)

hab noch eins vergessen: ein großes problem ist auch, dass bevor ein händler aufgesucht wird erst in selber-kann-manier am bike herumgeschraubt wird und dabei gewisse schrauben viel zu stark angedreht werden !! vor allem das lenkkopflager sowie die sattelschrauben sind da großer gefahr ausgesetzt, denn wer hat denn ein drehmomentschlüssel für 80.- Euro aufwärts zu hause !!!!
aprobo: bin kein ghost-händler, sondern nur realist


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (30. März 2007)

tester 1 ist ein Ghost-Händler!!!! auf ihn, haltet ihn fest!! )

ne mal im Ernst: Das mit dem kaputten Steuersatz muss doch dann beim Händler, der dir das Rad verkauft hat passiert sein, denn wenn du es direkt an die Haustür geliefert bekommst ist es ja noch im Karton und dann musst du den Steuersatz erst einstellen.

UPDATE: Die Selbstbau 8mm Bolzen Konstruktion hält perfekt, keine Verschleißerscheinungen der beteiligten Rahmen- und Dämpfer parts (schön ausgedrückt oder?).


----------



## Manfred_B... (30. März 2007)

Hi Leute, 

Tester 1 muß ein Ghost Händler sein!!! Auf ihn mit Gebrüll.  
... oder ist er vielleicht der Ghost Mitarbeiter (über den in diesem Thread bereits gesprochen wurde), der als Tester für die guten Bewertungen bei den Biketests sorgt?  

@Tester - siehe hierzu auch meine Story auf Seite 13. Das defekte Lenkkopflager knüpft da an. Zum Einsatzzweck und zu meinem Fahrkönnen hab ich dort auch schon was geschrieben.
Meinetwegen war dann auch der Händler zu blöd und hat das neue Lager, als er es aus dem Karton ausgepackt hat, zu fest angeballert. Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Ghost glaub ich das allerdings eher nicht. Außerdem war das Lager bei der ersten zu locker und ich mßte es nachziehen.
Der Ghost Händler, der die Gabelwartung durchgeführt hat, will jetzt erst noch mal alle Belege sehen um dann mit Ghost zu telefonieren und zu klären ob das Lenkkopflager auf Garantie erneuert wird. Warscheinlich wird das Bike  dann zum x-ten mal eingeschickt. 
Ich will doch eigentlich nur ein einwandfrei funktionierendes Bike.


----------



## Manfred_B... (30. März 2007)

... hab aus versehen auf antworten gedrückt.

ganz im Ernst - ich bin drauf und dran mir nen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen und damit die Geschichte zu beenden. 

Gruß - Manfred


----------



## Trialer74 (30. März 2007)

Hi, das mit den Lenkkopflagern ist ein ewiges Thema, aber bei allen Bikes. Wenn ich mich bei uns im Radclub umsehe kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Hauptproblem ist nicht die einzelne Fahrradmarke, sondern die Mechaniker/Fahrradverkäufer..... ! Man versucht schnell ein Rad an den Mann/Frau zu bringen, schraubt es schnell zusammen und achtet nicht, wie schon gesagt wrude, auf die Drehmomente der Schrauben. Ob das vermehrt bei Ghost vorkommt, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. Unser Club hat ca. 25 Mitglieder, wo einige ein Ghost fahren. Gößere Mängel / Schäden irgendwelcher Art habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen (5 Jahre im Club und mehrere gemeinsame Alpenüberquerungen..!). Auf alle Fälle schenken sich die für mich bezahlbaren Bikes (Cube, Ghost, Bergamont..) nichts. Ein Bike würde ich mir auf alle Fälle nicht kaufen, nämlich das Steppenwolf Tycoon CR. Hier habe ich schon live 3 Rahmenbrüche miterlebt !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tester1 (30. März 2007)

hilfe ich werde verfolgt. aber keep cool jungs. bin kein ghost händler. 

eigentlich leider, wenn ich sehe, welche masse an bikes ghost jahr für jahr verkauft !! würde monatlich mehr bringen als mein gehalt...

ich wollte nur eine lanze für ghost brechen, denn ich fahre schon seit jahren eins und bin voll zufrieden und ich fahre nicht nur bei schönwetter sonntags zum eis holen. dass es vereinzelt fehlbikes gibt (auch pkw von vw, daimler..), will ich nicht bestreiten, das kommt aber sicherlich relativ wenig vor. habe jedenfalls noch keinen großen bericht über schlechte ghost-qualität/probleme in den großen bike-zeitschriften (bike, mountainbike, stiftung warentest) gelesen. die wären die ersten, die ghost zerreisen würden, auch wenn geld manchen negativen bericht verhindern kann ?? 

zum steppenwolf kann ich eigentlich nichts sagen, kam für mich nie in frage.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (30. März 2007)

ohhh dünnes Eis Tester 1.
Über Tests der Bike hatten wir schon mal diskutiert und mussten leider feststellen, dass ein Mitarbeiter von GHost, für die Bike-Zeitschrift Enduro Tests durchgeführt hat.

Ich stell im Laufe des Tages mal mein Bike in meine Gallery. Bitte angucken und mit ner 10 bewerten, sonst gibts Haue! Ach ja bitte nicht erschrecken, ich hab soeben sunrims MTX S-Type Felgen dran verbaut, da mir die alte vordere geplatzt ist und ich nen üblen sturz hatte => härtere Felge.


----------



## Manfred_B... (30. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

wegen so einem Lenkkopflager hät ich mir sicher nicht mal die Mühe gemacht darüber was zu schreiben. Aber soviel Mist auf einen Haufen verdient schon ein paar Zeilen.  
Sicher hat Tester 1 aber recht, dass auch andere Hersteller mal nen qualitativen Ausreisser produzieren. Aber das muss doch nicht unbedingt mein Bike sein! 
..... übrigens gab es da mal einen Leserbericht über ein ERT. Da waren nach kurzer Zeit auch schon aller Lager kaputt und der Lenkkopf ovalisiert. 
Vielleicht haben die aber auch erst seit kurzer Zeit ein Qualitätsproblem, wie zB. auch Manitou mal so eine Phase hatten. 

Die Rahmenbruchserie beim Steppenwolf CR wird meinen Kumpel James sicher begeistern.


----------



## Tester1 (30. März 2007)

hallo manfred B, da stimme ich dir bei. hört sich jetzt alles wenigstens nicht mehr so negativ an. einzelne probleme können einerseits mit dem mechaniker, andererseits mit einem teile-qualtitätsproblem zusammenhängen. mich hat nur ein wenig die verallgemeinerung/verallgemeinschlechtmachung (gibts das wort überhaupt ?) von ghost-bikes gestört. mich selber würde es auch stören, wenn am bike was nicht in ordnung wäre bzw. der händler sich seiner verantwortung entzieht !!

ghostbiker: deinem bike gebe ich eine 9,5 !! ein halber punkt abzug für das schutzblech am rahmen  

steppenwolf tauscht anscheinend den rahmen ohne groß zu fragen, aber wenn mir irgendwo in den bergen der rahmen kracht, gute nacht.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (30. März 2007)

Mensch MAnfred wir wollten dich doch nicht angreifen wir haben einfach nur über ein Problem mit dem Steuersatz diskutiert mehr nicht. Musst doch nicht gleich den armen Smily mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rammen ;-))
Meinen steuersatz hab ich übrigens sofort bei Erhalt des Bikes gegen einen besseren ausgetauscht, ich hab diesem Ding vom Anfang an nich vertraut.

So ich bin grad am Bilder hochladen, vielleicht kannste ja nen Kommentar unter ein Bild setzten und mich glücklich machen MAnfred?


----------



## Manfred_B... (31. März 2007)

Hi Ghostbiker,

glatte 10,0 !  Vor allem wegen der hübschen Dämpferschraube. 
Und das Schutzblech am Rahmen ist schon ok - wegen der schlechten Lackqualität. Mein erster Rahmen sah da aus, als hät er ne Schrotladung abbekommen. 
Tuningtipp: Gustl - I love it 

Mein erster Steuersatz hat übrigens recht gut gehalten. Hab ihn nur mal ne Zeit vergessen zu fetten. Als die Rostspuren sichtbar wurden, war es dann zu spät.

@Tester 1
..... wenn einem so viel Gutes wird beschert ..... :kotz:
Nie, nie, nie, nie ....................... wieder ein Ghost!         
(nimm`s nicht persönlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (3. April 2007)

so bei mir hats heute geknallt ... und ich kann mir nicht erklären wie das überhaupt möglich ist.

Wollte normal vor meinen Haus anfahren da kanllt es übel laut und ich rutsch aufeinmal vielleicht 10 cm in die tiefe. Natürlich erster Blick auf meinen dämpfer und siehe da die kleine Schraube vom Gelenkbolzen (Der am Sitzrohr befestigt ist) hat es glatt durchgebrochen.

Wie bitte geht sowas??? Dort dürfte normal noch nicht mal Gewicht drauf lasten weils nur ein Gelenk ist .... Werd morgen früh gleich Ghost aufsuchen. Mein Händler konnte es sich auch nciht erklären wie das passieren kann ....

Bekomm noch nen Anfall mit den Ghost ....


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (3. April 2007)

@Pomeranze

Alle Kräfte werden zwar über diverse Hebel an den Dämpfer weitergegeben aber das heißt nicht das die Gelenke davon nix spüren. Denk dir einfach mal das Gelenk weg -> dann klappt der Rahmen zusammen. Gelenke sind die Stützen deiner Hebelmechanik und sind deswegen auch hochbeansprucht.

Und das mit der versagenden Schraube: Da dreht es sich in diesem Fred seit 14 Seiten drum . Aber in der Tat tierisch ärgerlich das Ganze. Hab zwar selber kein Ghost, aber ich beobachte momentan die Sache ziemlich interessiert, weil  ein ERT bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste steht.


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (3. April 2007)

Was für eine Schraube meinst Du jetzt ? Die an der Sitzstrebe zur Kettenstrebe ? Also am Horstlink ? Oder eine Schraube an der Wippe ?


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (3. April 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> @Pomeranze
> 
> Alle Kräfte werden zwar über diverse Hebel an den Dämpfer weitergegeben aber das heißt nicht das die Gelenke davon nix spüren. Denk dir einfach mal das Gelenk weg -> dann klappt der Rahmen zusammen. Gelenke sind die Stützen deiner Hebelmechanik und sind deswegen auch hochbeansprucht.
> 
> Und das mit der versagenden Schraube: Da dreht es sich in diesem Fred seit 14 Seiten drum . Aber in der Tat tierisch ärgerlich das Ganze. Hab zwar selber kein Ghost, aber ich beobachte momentan die Sache ziemlich interessiert, weil  ein ERT bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste steht.



Ich glaube nicht, dass er die besagte Schraube meint.


----------



## Katzebuckel (4. April 2007)

So, vor zwei Tagen hat es mir auch die viel beschriebene Schraube, welche das Gelenkteil mit dem Daämpfer verbindet, gekostet.

Original Ersatzteil bei Ghost (Dämpferschraubensatz) - 11,20

Beim Eisenwarenhändler in der Nähe 1,30 pro Schraube.
War allerdings eine sehr lange Suche nach der passenden Schraube (War bestimmt in 10 Läden).

Die Schraube ist eine M6 (Gewindegröße) - A2 (Material) - 70 (Materialzusammensetzung) mit 40mm länge. Wobei hier 20mm die Gewindelänge beträgt. Das ganze nach DIN 7991 - 10.9er, also ein Senkkopf mit innen Sechskant.

Hat eigentlich mal jemand mit einer modifizierten M6 Schraube experimentiert, bei der das Gewinde kürzer ist? Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Übergang von Bolzen zu Gewinde immer die Bruchstelle ist.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (4. April 2007)

mhm was denn jetzt genau?
A2-70 oder 10.9? Eigentlich dürfte nur eins von beidem drauf stehen.

Ersteres steht für nichtrostenden Stahl (A2) mit Zugfestigkeit 700 N/mm² (-70) und einer Streckgrenze von gerade mal 450 N/mm² (d.h. Belastungen darüber hinaus verformen die Schraube bleibend)

10.9 Schrauben haben eine Zugfestigkeit von 1000 N/mm² und eine Streckgrenze von 900 N/mm².

Da liegen Welten zwischen

Sorry, das hört sich vllt klug*******risch an, aber wenn ihr schon auf eigene Faust die -anscheinend unterdimensionierte- Schraube ersetzt, dann sollte die neue Schraube auch passen. Was steht denn auf der originalen Schraube?

Das die Schraube immer am Übergang vom Schaft auf das Gewinde versagt liegt an der Kerbwirkung von diesem Übergang. Bei dynamischen Belastungen wirkt sich das besonders negativ aus. Was helfen kann, ist diesen Übergang in  einen Bereich zu verlegen der nicht so hoch belastet ist -> also, wie du schon sagtest, das Gewinde der Schraube verlängern oder verkürzen. Wie genau kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich die Konstruktion nicht kenne. 

Habt ihr nen ordentliches Photo wo man das erkennt?


----------



## roeb (4. April 2007)

nein ich meine nicht besagte schraube am Dämpfer sondern die schraube in der mitte der Wippe. Ist eher ein Bolzen als Schraube.

Ghost hat aber heute schon einen neuen Bolzen zur Post gegeben, sie meinten er müsste morgen noch kommen vor den Feiertagen. Wenigstens das klappt


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (4. April 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> nein ich meine nicht besagte schraube am Dämpfer sondern die schraube in der mitte der Wippe. Ist eher ein Bolzen als Schraube.
> 
> Ghost hat aber heute schon einen neuen Bolzen zur Post gegeben, sie meinten er müsste morgen noch kommen vor den Feiertagen. Wenigstens das klappt



 Was ? Dir ist die Schraube von der Wippe gebrochen ?
Das ist ja mal krass. Ich denk grad da ist doch die wenigste Belastung drauf.
Ohman. Das nächste Bike wird ein Torque.


----------



## kailer (5. April 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

erstmal mein Beileid an alle Ghostgeschädigten. Meine Frage: Hatte jemand auch ein Problem mit einem 2005er ERT? Meines war von der Rückrufaktion betroffen und hatte seitdem keinerlei Macken - obwohl ich fahre wie eine Wildsau - und fast soviel wiege wie ein kleiner Keiler (81kg).
Aber bei den ganzen Problemen hier würde mich interessieren, ob es einen Präzedenzfall bei meinem Rad gibt.

Danke 
kailer


----------



## Katzebuckel (5. April 2007)

@Lumpenköter,

tatsächlich - da habe ich etwas durcheinander gebracht.
Danke für den Hinweis!

Unter: http://www.schraubenangebot24.de/di...1-m6x40-senkschrauben-mit-innensechskant.html
gibts die M6x40 10.9 Schrauben.

Und hier die A2 Verison: http://www.schraubenangebot24.de/di...1-m6x40-senkschrauben-mit-innensechskant.html

Nun frag mich aber nicht warum die A2 Version deutlich teurer ist....
(Vielleicht weil V2A Edelstahl?)

Also ich hab die A2 - 70 Version verbaut. Bis jetzt hälts - mal schauen wie lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (5. April 2007)

Welche Bezeichnung hat denn die Schraube die von Ghost verbaut war?


----------



## Katzebuckel (5. April 2007)

Laut Ghost kommt ne 10.9er rein - Nun habe ich die abgebrochene Schraube grad im Auto liegen und keine Lust die jetzt zu holen. Ich werde morgen mal schauen was da drauf steht.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (5. April 2007)

Dann wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich mit der A2-70 wenig Freude haben.

Die nächsthöhere Festigkeitsklasse nach 10.9 ist 12.9. Das könnte man mal probieren.

Ein Vorteil hat deine Schraubenwahl aber. Bevor die Schraube bricht, wird sie sich wahrscheinlich erst merklich verbiegen. Die hochfesten 10.9er oder 12.9er Schrauben knacken mehr oder weniger einfach weg. So lässt sich ein Schaden vllt schon früh vorraussagen


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (5. April 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> Welche Bezeichnung hat denn die Schraube die von Ghost verbaut war?



Original die A2 70. 
Im Austausch gibts 10.9 er.

12.9er würde ich gar nicht verbauen. Ist doch unnötig. Schau mal mit was die Räder an Deinem Auto fest sind. Das sind 8.8er (bei mir jedenfalls).


----------



## denaturat (5. April 2007)

kailer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> erstmal mein Beileid an alle Ghostgeschädigten. Meine Frage: Hatte jemand auch ein Problem mit einem 2005er ERT? Meines war von der Rückrufaktion betroffen und hatte seitdem keinerlei Macken - obwohl ich fahre wie eine Wildsau - und fast soviel wiege wie ein kleiner Keiler (81kg).
> Aber bei den ganzen Problemen hier würde mich interessieren, ob es einen Präzedenzfall bei meinem Rad gibt.
> ...



Hi, 

also bei den 2005er Enduros war ja das grösste Problem, daß sie so gut wie keine Progression hatten und immer durchschlugen. Hinzu kam das Problem, daß der Hinterreifen bei den kleinen Größen den Gegenhalter vom Umwerfer berührt hat. 
Und natürlich das Schraubenproblem. Nach der Rückrufaktion ist nicht mehr der viel zu unterdimensionierte Schraubenkopf abgeschert, aber verbogen hat sich die Schraube trotzdem. Wahrscheinlich wäre sie auch gebrochen, wenn ich sie nicht immerwieder getauscht hätte. 

Schau Dir mal deine Schraube genau an, ob sie nicht verbogen ist. 

Gruß

Michal


----------



## harz-biker (5. April 2007)

> hab noch eins vergessen: ein großes problem ist auch, dass bevor ein händler aufgesucht wird erst in selber-kann-manier am bike herumgeschraubt wird und dabei gewisse schrauben viel zu stark angedreht werden !! vor allem das lenkkopflager sowie die sattelschrauben sind da großer gefahr ausgesetzt, denn wer hat denn ein drehmomentschlüssel für 80.- Euro aufwärts zu hause !!!!
> aprobo: bin kein ghost-händler, sondern nur realist


Ich zum Beispiel habe einen Drehmomentschlüssel und sogar eine Scheibenbremsfräse.
Wir sind hier nicht alle unfähig oder gelinder ausgedrückt ungeschickt.
die von dir so verpönte *selber- kann - manier *hat mir geholfen das Problem mit meinem 2005 ERT Rahmen zu beseitigen...von der Firma Ghost konnte man ja nichts erwarten
-


----------



## roeb (5. April 2007)

hehe den selben Gedanken hatte ich auch @ Torque


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. April 2007)

Story am Rande, an der Ghost nix kann:

Ich hab mir nach nem heftigen Sturz in Folge eines Felgenplatzters einen neuen LAufradsatz bestellt und in der Woche WArtezeit das komplette Rad auseinander genommen, alle Teile überprüft, nach Rissen gesucht....eben das volle Programm. Als die Felgen dann kamen (porno weiße MTX S-TYpe/ Bild in Galery) nätürlich erst mal rischtig dicke Tour und endlich RAUS!    NAch 5km am Berg hab ich dann auf den kleinsten Gang geschaltet und plötzlich KRACH.
Schaltwerk in die Speichen gezogen, zwei Speichen gebrochen :-((
Ich Depp hab ne Woche am Bike rumgesucht und hab nicht auf das Schaltauge geachtet!!! 

Aber jetzt is alles wieder im Lot und die Sonne scheint zur Entschädigung.


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (5. April 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> nein ich meine nicht besagte schraube am Dämpfer sondern die schraube in der mitte der Wippe. Ist eher ein Bolzen als Schraube.
> 
> Ghost hat aber heute schon einen neuen Bolzen zur Post gegeben, sie meinten er müsste morgen noch kommen vor den Feiertagen. Wenigstens das klappt



Hi, willkommen im Club der geschädigten! Also, bei den 2005er Modellen ist auch der Wippenbolzen unterdimensioniert gewesen, der dann in einer Rückrufaktion von Ghost gewechselt wurde gegen einen größeren. Bei allen Modellen bislang ist aber auch die hier vielbesungene obere Dämpferbefestigung gebrochen.
Un ich bin mittlerweile der Ansicht, dass das nicht die Schuld von Ghost direkt ist, sondern von X-Fusion, die hier absolut labile, 2-Teilige ALU-Dämpferbuchsen verbaut haben, wie das Ghost auf Seite 2 oder 3 in dem Brief schon beschrieben hat.
Ich hab seit geraumer Zeit die neuen Dämpferbuchsen von Ghost drin, die anscheinend aus einem Rock-Shox Dämpfer stammen und innen eine 1-Teilige Buchse haben aus Stahl. Ich hab nach wie vor eine M6 A2-70 Schraube drin und die verbiegt sich null und nix!! Ich habs getestet!!!  

das Problem sollte mit er von Ghost angebotenen Lösung tatsächlich gegessen sein!


Allerdings hab ich mich trotzdem für einen neuen, bzw. anderen Rahmen entschieden, weil ich doch mehr Federweg und Stabilität haben will für noch bissi härtere Sachen ... 
Beim Zerlegen meines Ghost is mir dann gestern eine Handvoll Kugeln des unteren Lenkkopflagers entgegen gepurzelt ... alles im Ar***, Kugelkäfig verbogen und alle Kugeln raus. De Lagerschalen sind dagegen unversehrt! Nuja, wenn ichs gegen den FSA the Pig DH pro von dem neuen Rahmen vergleich ... Welten!  

Nuja, ich werd jetzt mal langsam aufbauen ... Wenn jemand einen ERT Rahmen in Gr. M in bestem Zustand mit gut fuktinierendem Dämpfer und neuen, besseren Buchsen brauchen kann ... melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peace|maker (5. April 2007)

naja klasse seit ich jetzt ca ne Woche meine Neuen Buchsen von Ghost habe habe ich auch mal wieder den X-fusion eingebaut! Lag ja sein ich ihn Eingeschickt habe weil die Druckstufe net ging, nem halben jahr im Keller weil ich mit dem meinem alten RS Pro Deluxe gefahren bin!
Nun gedacht mal nen weng Gewichtsoptiemiert wieder den Luft X-fusion eingebaut und siehe da nicht besser als vorher eher schlechter!   Ich drehe bald durch und werde wohl erstmal weiter mit 5 jahre alter Technik fahren


----------



## LordSinclair (5. April 2007)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> Un ich bin mittlerweile der Ansicht, dass das nicht die Schuld von Ghost direkt ist, sondern von X-Fusion, die hier absolut labile, 2-Teilige ALU-Dämpferbuchsen verbaut haben, wie das Ghost auf Seite 2 oder 3 in dem Brief schon beschrieben hat.
> Ich hab seit geraumer Zeit die neuen Dämpferbuchsen von Ghost drin, die anscheinend aus einem Rock-Shox Dämpfer stammen und innen eine 1-Teilige Buchse haben aus Stahl. Ich hab nach wie vor eine M6 A2-70 Schraube drin und die verbiegt sich null und nix!! Ich habs getestet!!!



Den Ansatz finde ich interessant, ich habe das 06er ERT 7500, also mit dem RS MC3R. Ich habe nachdem ich von den Problemen mit der Schraube gelesen hatte natürlich sofort nachgeschaut ob sich diese bei mir auch verbogen hat. Aber nichts. Bei mir hat sich die Schraube (A2-70) bisher absolut nicht verbogen. (habe das Rad aber bisher auch noch nicht wirklich hart rangenommen)
Werden bei dem 7500er andere Buchsen verbaut als bei dem 5700er?


----------



## kailer (6. April 2007)

Das könnte gut sein. Bei meinem 2005er ERT 7500 (Mit Manitou Swinger 4 SPV) ist auch nix verbogen - obwohl ich es schon ab und zu hart rannehme, inklusive Drops und Sprüngen.

Bei einem Dämpfer, der heisst wie ein Mobilfunkunternehmen, wundert mich Pfusch/Abzocke freilich nicht besonders...  

Gruß
kailer


----------



## roeb (6. April 2007)

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## Katzebuckel (6. April 2007)

Die neue A2 - 70 Schraube hält, selbst im extrem groben Gelände. Also alles bestens - sollte sie wieder krachen ist ja in einer Minute ne neue drinn (Immer mit dabei).


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (7. April 2007)

Könnte jemand wenn möglich bitte mal ein Foto dieser einteilgen Buchsen hier reinstellen ? Das wäre super.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (7. April 2007)

Tse_Tse_Fly schrieb:


> Könnte jemand wenn möglich bitte mal ein Foto dieser einteilgen Buchsen hier reinstellen ? Das wäre super.
> Danke.



Schraube: A2-70
Buchse: Stahl
Spacer: Alu 

Die Spacer hab ich noch schnell vom Händler drehen lassen, damit sich der Dämpfer nicht mehr axial auf der Buchse bewegen kann (Der Dämpfer war bei der Auslieferung bereits nicht mehr mittig).


----------



## MalcolmX (18. April 2007)

mir ist gestern bei meinem 2006er die schraube gebrochen und dabei hat sich dann auch gleich der umlenkhebel kräftig verbogen.
geht aber auf garantie, und ich hatte auch noch die originale a2-70 schraube drinnen...jetzt kommt eine 10.9 und eine nicht 2-geteilte dämpferbuchse (respektive spacer) dann hälts hoffentlich wieder eine weile.
die kennlinie vom rahmen ist hald leider sehr linear und der swinger 4-way bringt auch ned grad viel progression rein... da kanns schon öfters mal vorkommen dass der dämpfer durchschlägt, wenn man sich ned mit 10 sag zufriedengibt...

hat schon jemand den rs pearl in dem rahmen probiert?


----------



## Robsen (23. April 2007)

Moinsen,

brauch mal Infos zu Ghost, bzw. wer hatte en ähnliches Problem und wie hast dir geholfen????

Kollege von mir hat sich nun (bei ebay) nen ERT5500 rausgelassen. Muss sagen schönes Rad, bis auf ein kleines prob mit größer wirkung. In dem Rahmen steckt ne PIKE 406 mit U-Turn. Die Gabel lässt sich in die eine Richtung drehen (ca. 1mm platz zwischen Rahmen und Compression Knopf), passt ja. Die andere richtung hats beim probieren erst mal Knack gemacht und der U-Turn hebel bohrte sich ins Unterrohr. Soweit noch harmlos da wir das im Sthen und nicht beim Fahren getestet haben. 10min später hats mich bei nem Stoppie übern lenker geworfen und den Lenker verdreht. Zum glück wars mein Rad.

Gibts ne möglichkeit durch ein anderes Lager oder nen Spacer oder ne billige Unterlagsscheibe die Gabel noch nen mm zu erhöhen???????? Denke mal wenn alles Plan aufliegt müsste das mit Lagerspiel auch OK sein.

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar! Mein Kollege sehr!!!!!!


----------



## Katzebuckel (23. April 2007)

Selbes Problem habe ich bei 5700er ERT auch. Hat mich aber noch nie gestört....


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (23. April 2007)

Beim Fahren wirste damit keine Probleme haben, außer du bist schon bei X-ups oder sowas. Ärgerlich ist es halt, wenn es dich hinhaut und der U-Turn Hebel das Unterrohr maltretiert. Das gleiche Prob. hatte ich mit der 66, als die alte Pike drin war, ist mir aber nix aufgefallen (ich glaub 2005 baut niedriger). Ich hab mir da einfach bei meinem Händler eine dünne Unterlegscheibe (1mm) geholt und die unter den Konusring geschlagen. fahr ich jetzt so ungefähr 4 Monate und hatte bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme (wie z.B. auschlagendes Lager oder so). Ist die einfachste und billigste Lösung. kostet dich ca. 50 cent, wenn du den Händler gut kennst kriegste sowas auch geschenkt.


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2007)

So und jetzt schreibt wieder mal ein Neuer mit dem Schraubenproblem.
Ich habe gestern den Schraubenbruch an der oberen Befestigung der Dämpfers entdeckt. (2006er Ghost ERT 5700).
Der Thread ist ja schon unwahrscheilich lang und ich habe nur die erste und letzte Seite gelesen und jetzt will ich als Betroffener mal wissen wie ich jetzt mit meinem Schraubenproblem vorgehe? Gibt es schon ne saubere Lösung von Ghost?
Schickt Ghost Ersatzschrauben direkt an Privatadressen?
Hat vielleicht jemand allein eine zuverlässige und erprobte Lösung gefunden?
Ich brauche schnell Hilfe, ich mein wir haben Sommer!

Gruß Micha.


----------



## Peace|maker (23. April 2007)

Du gehst zu deinem händler und der kann dir denn nen Schrauben-Buchsenset kostenlos bestellen, sollte eig recht schnell gehn, bei mir hat ghost es nur irg 3-4 mal vercheckt und es hat 6 wochen gedauert  aber naja oder fürs erste einfach in den schrauben handel gehn und gleiche schraube kaufen aber einen grad steifer!


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (24. April 2007)

wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst (und nicht grad zwei linke Hände hast), kannste die Aufnahme auch auf 8mm aufbohren. schau einfach mal in meine GAllery, da gibts ein Album über diese Reperatur. !!Aber Achtung: hier geht die Garantie flöten!! Also probier vielleicht erst die andere Schraube und wenn die bricht, kannste meine Lösung in Erwägung ziehen. funktioniert einwandfrei, nix verbiegt sich, kein Spiel und ich hab mal wieder richtig Vertrauen in mein Rad)


----------



## Katzebuckel (24. April 2007)

Das Schaubenbuchsen Set kostet über 10 !
Eine original Schraube wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt 1,30 bei Schraubenhändler.


----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> Aufnahme auch auf 8mm aufbohren. schau einfach mal in meine GAllery, da gibts ein Album über diese Reperatur. !!Aber Achtung: hier geht die Garantie flöten!!



Ja werd mir erst nochmal ne bessere Schraube kaufen gehen aber wenn die wegbricht bohr ich auf 8mm auf. Mich würde vorher noch interessieren ob nur die ober Dämpferaufnahme das Problem aufweist oder ob es unten genau so ist.

Und noch eine Sache: Kann ich bei der Ersatzschraube auch problemlos eine Schraube mit durchgängigen Gewinde nehmen oder ist die gewindelose Stelle am Schraubenkopf wichtig?

Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (24. April 2007)

Ich habe von Ghost ein Säckchen mit zwei Paar Schraubensätzen bekommen. Die haben mir eine 10.9 er Schraube mit durchgehendem Gewinde geschickt und die einteiligen Buchsen.
Für die obere und untere Dämpferaufnahme. 
Dann ein wenig Lithiumfreies Fett ins Dämpferauge geschmiert, Buchse rein alles schön verschraubt mit 9 N. Und jetzt hoffen dass es hält.


Aber ansonsten hat sich meine anfängliche Freude wieder aufgelöst.
Aber das betrifft eher meinen Händler.
Der hat meine Schaltung nachgestellt und nicht mal den Zug richtig festgeschraubt. 
Jetzt hatte ich ein "wenig" Schaltprobleme. Und seitdem er meine Vorderradnabe zerlegt hat habe ich wieder Speil in der Nabe. Und Naben zerlegen will ich nicht. Ich denk ich schick das Vorderrad mal zu DT Swiss. Die sollen ja einen guten Service haben.

Und von jetzt ab mach ich nur noch alles was ich kann selber. Da weiß ich wenigstens was ich falsch mache.

Was mich auch ärgert ist, dass der Steuersatz jetzt langsam immer mehr knackt. 
Aber nicht beim Lenken sondern beim Bremsen und im Wiegetritt. Das klingt dann so als wenn man mit einer Nadel auf dem Rahmen rumtippt. Es kommt aber nicht von der Gabel oder vom Lenker/Vorbau.
Habt ihr das auch ?


----------



## denaturat (24. April 2007)

@ MalcolmX

Also ich fahre den RS PEarl und bin sehr zufrieden, wobei er die letzten 5 mm Hub nicht ausnutzt. Zumindest habe ich es noch nicht geschaft.
Paar Seiten zuvor habe ich micht ausführlich dazu geäussert.

@ Tse_Tse_Fly

Also das Knacken von Steuersatz habe ich momentan auch ganz stark, muss wohl wieder gefettet werden und ausserdem demnächst ausgetauscht werden. Beim alten 2005er Rahmen war der Steuersatz nach einem Jahr trotz regelmässigem fetten, absolut im Arsch. 
Ich denke jetzt an einen Acros AL-22, von dem habe ich viel gutes gehört.

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (24. April 2007)

Ohja, der Acros schwebt mir auch vor.
Ist aber Arschteuer. Ich frag mich halt ob das überhaupt lohnt an dem Rahmen.


PS
Ist das eigentlich normal, dass aus der Negativluftkammer der Pike etwas Öl austritt ?
Ich hab nämlich gestern mal Luft nachgefüllt und beim abschrauben des Ventildeckels ist mir erst mal grünes Öl entgegengesuppt.
Ich hab dann dort mal etwas Luft draufgepumpt und dann mal wieder abgelassen. Dabei ist bestimmt mal son Fingerhut voll Öl rausgelaufen. Danach wars dann gut.


----------



## LordSinclair (24. April 2007)

also das etwas Öl aus der Negativkammer austritt ist normal. Habe auch jedesmal nen öligen Finger wenn ich mal wieder das Setup geändert habe. grün ist das Öl allerdings bei mir nicht?!


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (24. April 2007)

Eigentlich sollte es rot sein oder ?
Bei mir war das so gelbgrüner Schleim.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (24. April 2007)

aber ein Fingerhut voll sollte es doch nicht sein, oder? ich kenn das nur von meinem DhX, dass der ein bischen öl versprüht, aber halt nur ganz wenig. Also, wenn das jedesmal so ist, dann würde ich die Gabel irgendwann zur Pflege an RS schicken. Das Öl was da raus kommt ist dann ja auch draußen, das heißt es fehlt drinnen ein bischen was. 
P.S. ich kenne eigentlich nur grünes oder rotes Gabelöl, geöbgrünen Schleim hab ich noch nicht gesehn )


----------



## Fzogel (24. April 2007)

Hallöle.......
Also,ich muss sagen,das ich mt meinem ERT 7500 mittlerlweile zufrieden bin!!!!
Es knackt nix,schraube ist auch heile(dank eigenkonstruktion)und allem.Kein knacken und nichts!
Ich wünsche mir,es erging jedem ERT Fahrer so.....(träum)
Viel Glück allen.......Gruss Fritz(ich leide mit euch )


----------



## [email protected] (26. April 2007)

Fzogel schrieb:


> Es knackt nix,schraube ist auch heile(dank eigenkonstruktion)und allem.Kein knacken und nichts!
> I(


Na sag mal wie deine Eigenkonstruktion aussieht. Hast aufgeborht oder einfach ne Schraube mit hohem Härtgrad genommen?? Ich brauch auch noch so ne Lösung.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Puschel78 (26. April 2007)

Mein ERT fuppt, und das macht einiges mit..... bis in den Bikepark...
Werde es jetzt aber doch mal überprüfen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fzogel (27. April 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na sag mal wie deine Eigenkonstruktion aussieht. Hast aufgeborht oder einfach ne Schraube mit hohem Härtgrad genommen?? Ich brauch auch noch so ne Lösung.
> 
> Gruß Micha



Hi  Fatboy.
Die "Eigenkonstruktion"schaut so aus.....
Du baust oben einfach M8 Buchsen ein,und lässt dir Hülsen drehen die 25 mm lang innen sind innen nen durchmesser von 6mm haben und aussen nen durchmesser von 8mm.dann setzt du die hülse einfach in die M 8 Buchsen(quasi als reduzierstück) ein,und Fertig!!!!
Du Hülse sollte aber schon aus Edelstahl sein!!!!!!
Also,bei mir klappts


----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2007)

Ja das hört sich aber auch richtig gut. Ich bekomme jetzt erst mal von Ghost so ein Ersatzkit, dann probier ich mal ne Schraube mit nem höheren Härtegrad und dann wenn das auch nicht funktioniert dann suche ich mal jemanden auf der mir ne Hülse drehen kann. Ist ja bestimmt auch nicht so billig so ne Custom Hülse.

Ich werd das Baby schon abfahrtssicher bekommen!

Gruß Micha


----------



## tbnave (2. Mai 2007)

Verkaufst du noch denn ERT Rahmen von GHOST? Giebt es ihn noch?

mfg
Chris


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (2. Mai 2007)

nimm meinen! nimm meinen!


----------



## tbnave (3. Mai 2007)

Ja dann schick mir weitere Daten unter [email protected]^^Preis,usw.


----------



## Puschel78 (6. Mai 2007)

So, heut ist es auch bei mir so weit gewesen, ein Rumps und das wars.
Hab mich dann noch ordendlich auf die Nase gelegt, aber das ERT ist erst mal nicht mehr einsatzbereit. Protektoren haben das schlimmste verhindert.
Werd morgen mal mit GHOST Kontakt aufnehmen. Da es den Dämfer übel erwischt hat, da dort die Wippe drann her geschrappt ist.... 
Seit Ihr Euch direkt an Ghost gewendet oder über Euren Händler???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (6. Mai 2007)

@Puschel78 

Erst mal herzliches Beileid! Nach der Firmenphilosophie von Ghost, sollst du dich erst bei deinem Händler melden und der macht das Ganze. Da ich leider feststellen musste, dass das Bike bei meinem Ghost-Händler vor Ort erst mal einen Monat stand und er nichts gemacht hatte, hab ich das selbst in die Hand genommen. => Wenn du vertrauen zu deinem Händler hast, dann machs über den. Wenn dein Händler dich mit den Worten begrüßt: " ...Dann muss man halt richtig fahren...", dann machs alleine. Du musst aber auf dem privaten Weg sicher den Rahmen und den Dämpfer einschicken, was nochmal richtig lange dauert.

gute Erholung und viel Glück!


----------



## Puschel78 (6. Mai 2007)

@ghostbiker5700, habe das Bike bei einem Internethandel gekauft, da hier kein Ghost Händler in der Nähe ist. Echt klasse. Werde mit dem Händler Kontakt aufnehmen...


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Mai 2007)

Hier ist noch ein Betroffener, 
der seinen Senf dazugeben will!

Wie bei fast allen hier im Forum ist auch mir die obere Dämpferschraube gebrochen. Allerdings mußte mein ERT seit einem halben Jahr auch schon so einige harte Sachen mitmachen. Vor dem letzten Drop war die Schraube sicherlich schon (unbemerkt) verbogen gewesen, so dass sie letztendlich nur noch brechen konnte. Passiert ist mir dabei persönlich nichts. Eigentlich kann ich mich nicht beschweren, da das Bike bisher alles mitgemacht hat und es m.M. nach auch für den "härteren" Einsatz sehr wohl geeignet ist (entgegen der Meinung von Ghost über deren definierten Einsatzbereich  )

Ich war allerdings sehr überrascht, als ich zum ersten Mal die lächerliche M6 Schraube gesehen hab. An einer mechanisch so stark beanspruchten Stelle ist die Verwendung einer solchen Schraube in Kombination mit einzelnen Alu-Dämpferbuchsen ja schon fast kriminell  . Und wenn ich höre, dass diese Schraube auch schon im CC-Einsatz bricht stellen sich meine Nackenhaare auf. Das darf einfach nicht passieren  !!

Mittlerweile habe ich über meinen Händler von Ghost die durchgehenden Dämpferbuchsen plus 10.9er Schrauben erhalten. Wenn die jetzt nicht halten, werd ich die Bauanleitung von ghostbiker5700 anwenden  

Ich hab da noch ein paar Fragen:
Hat einer Erfahrung mit der 20mm Steckachsen-Nabe von Marzocchi, dem Scheißding. Die Schlabbernabe hab ich in meiner Domain drin. Ist da immer so viel Spiel im Lager? Kann mir einer ne bessere empfehlen?

Fährt einer von euch das ERT 9000 mit schaltbarer Kettenführung und Bashguard?

Weiterführende Hinweise werden sachdienlich verfolgt


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (7. Mai 2007)

@schlabberkette: wegen der Kettenführung guck mal da:
http://www.g-junkies.de/Produkte.html

ach ja, leuts, ich hab mein Problem ganz anders gelöst ... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/366330/cat/500/ppuser/75512


----------



## schlabberkette (7. Mai 2007)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> @schlabberkette: wegen der Kettenführung guck mal da:
> http://www.g-junkies.de/Produkte.html
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, bestens!! Danke für die Info  Material schaut guat aus!!

Ist´n EPO Rahmen, oder? Hast hoffentlich auch nach dem Einsatzbereich bei Poison nachgefragt, nicht dass es noch Ärger gibt, weil du CC mit´nem DH fährst . Aber wie Poison schon sagt: ride your own way


----------



## silberfische (7. Mai 2007)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> ...ach ja, leuts, ich hab mein Problem ganz anders gelöst ... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/366330/cat/500/ppuser/75512



Darfst du mit dem jetzt dann endlich auch auch die Betty fahren?


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (7. Mai 2007)

Pitbullbeisser schrieb:


> @schlabberkette: wegen der Kettenführung guck mal da:
> http://www.g-junkies.de/Produkte.html
> 
> ach ja, leuts, ich hab mein Problem ganz anders gelöst ... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/366330/cat/500/ppuser/75512



Da hast Du Dein Ghost aber ziemlich umgebaut muss ich sagen.
Wenn da mal nicht die Garantie verfällt.


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (8. Mai 2007)

löl


----------



## roeb (10. Mai 2007)

kann mir irgendjemand sagen was der ERT 5700 Rahmen ohne Dämpfer wiegt?  Hab null Bock den Hobel zu zerlegen und such ne alternative weil der Rahmen mich einfach nur noch nervt


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (10. Mai 2007)

Meine Freundin hat auch langsam die Schnauze voll von dem Rad. Sie meint ich würde nur noch an dem Ding rumschrauben und meckern. 
Sie hat gesagt ich soll das Scheissding verkaufen und mir ein neues kaufen.
Ich dachte ja schon an ein Helius FR Rahmen oder ein Torque.
Wenn das nur nicht alles so teuer wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (10. Mai 2007)

ich werd mehr auf die marathon/cc schiene wechseln. also werd ichs wohl komplett verkaufen. mal schauen


----------



## Fzogel (10. Mai 2007)

Kleiner Tip von mir.Machs ganz anders.Las die 8er Buchse Buchse sein,und bau dir aus Edelstahl ein reduzierstück.Müsste bei der oberen Dämpfer aufnahme 25mm lang sein aussen durchmesser(wie gesagt)8mm,und das ganze mit nen innen durchmesser von 6mm!!!!Ich hatte das gleiche Problem,habe mir eine Buchse(gibts in jedem Schrauben laden)besorgt,mit 8mm durchmesser,und 5mm innen durchmesser.Habe dann das ganze auf 25mm gekürzt und auf 6 mm aufgebohrt.Ich fahre so seit ca.1 Jahr rum,und hatte noch nie trotz härteren "Flat"landungen ne verbogene Schraube(toi toi toi)(sollte aber schon ne Härte 10.9 mindestens sein)Viel Glück beim werkeln.......
P.S.Mittlerweile sind es schon fast 1,5 Jahre wo die konstruktion hält.


----------



## Puschel78 (11. Mai 2007)

Nach Rücksprache mit GHOST gibt es für das Problem wohl eine Lösung.
Müsste in den nächsten Tagen per Post bei mir ankommen. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.....


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (13. Mai 2007)

Nach der Rücksprache mit Ghost können wir alle kein Fahrrad fahren, nicht schrauben und jeder hat ein anderes Problem, welches nur ganz ganz selten auftritt.


----------



## silberfische (14. Mai 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> Nach der Rücksprache mit Ghost können wir alle kein Fahrrad fahren, nicht schrauben und jeder hat ein anderes Problem, welches nur ganz ganz selten auftritt.



     

Du hast noch vergessen, dass die, die Fahrrad fahren können, das Fahrrad nicht Zweckgemäß einsetzt.


----------



## Greenman (15. Mai 2007)

Es gibt jetzt seit kurzem auch ein ERT-Light welches unter den AMR Modellen zu finden ist.

Es heist AMR LT (Long Travel) und hat sogar schon die 2008 XT Parts.

War vor kurzem 3 Tage im Bike-Park Geisskopf mit meinem ERT und habe mal etwas die neuen Schrauben und Buchsen getestet und sie haben gehalten 

Bin jetzt bis auf den X-Fusion Dämpfer voll zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## Phi-Me (16. Mai 2007)

dacht mir ich meld mich auch mal wieder...^^

nunja, ich bin auch echt zufrieden im moment, nunja, bis auf den dämfer eben!

meine scharuabe verbiegt sich zwar immernoch, wegen dem abrieb desgewindes, aber die neue buchse bleibt gerade, und es hält!

nunja, mfg, philipp


----------



## Peace|maker (17. Mai 2007)

hehe der dämpfer ist ja immer ech die sache bei dem bike! meiner ist jetzt des 2. mal weg zur garntie (mitlerweile 4 wochen) und sollte anfang die woche wieder komen. naja am dienstag war es noch net so weit! aber vll ist er ja morgen da. Und hoffe das ich denn zu den wenigen gehöre die einen funktioniernen habe!

Sonst muss ich mich wohl weiter nach nem gescheiten umschaun/ bzw auf nem Pearl Sparen.


----------



## Enduro_Joe (20. Mai 2007)

Hi zusammen,

mal ne andere Frage (oder auch nicht...):
Hat schon mal jemand Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern als den 2 Standards O2 und Manitou Swinger gemacht?
Wenn ja, ist was Gutes dabei rausgekommen?

Holdrio, der Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (20. Mai 2007)

Fahre momentan nen Manitou Radium RL. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## die3lustigen2 (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin immernoch am überlegen was ich mir für ein Bike hole.
Ghost steht neben Scott immernoch zu Auswahl.

Kann man jetzt nun ein ERT kaufen oder doch lieber sein lassen ???

ERT 5500 2006 --> 1500
ERT 5700 2007 --> 2000

Bestehen die Probleme immernoch ???

Danke
MfG Jan


----------



## roeb (21. Mai 2007)

BIn erstmal biken jetzt und werd dir nachher ausführlich auf deine PN antworten  also net wundern ^^


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (21. Mai 2007)

@ Enduro_Joe

ich fahr nen fox dhx 5.0 (air)
Der Dämpfer ist echt top /macht den Hinterbau des ERT wirklich angenehmer, aber eben doch nicht perfekt. Hab monatelang an der Einstellung rumgespielt und hab auch ein sehr gutes Setup gefunden, trotzdem schlägt mir der Hinterbau einfach zu schnell durch. (hat halt keinerlei Reserven)

bin mal probeweise ein Specialized SX Trail mit DHX gefahren. DAS ist ein Fully.


----------



## Enduro_Joe (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

danke für eure Hinweise!

vom Manitou Radium RL hab ich bisher eigentlich gar nix gehört. Muss mich da mal umhören.

Den Fox hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt, ist aber natürlich nicht gerade die günstige Variante...zumindest so weit ich das noch im Kopp habe...
ansonsten natürlich ein feines Teil, völlig unabhängig vom Drahtesel.
Wobei ich sagen muss, ich finde das Fahrverhalten des ERT spitze, mit den Abstrichen bei der linearen Hinterbauauslegung...

Werd mich mit den Dämpfern mal noch ein bissle informieren.

Einen gepflegten Abend noch!


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (21. Mai 2007)

klar ohne frage, der Hinterbau ist top, aber halt net ganz so top wie ein Specialized ;-)) Dass der Rahmen zuwenig Reserven hat liegt an der (zu) linearen Kennlinie.

meinen Fox hab ich mir gÃ¼nstig bei ebay geholt. kurz gebraucht, blÃ¶derweise hat der Vorbesitzer den Hauptkammersticker abgemacht, hab dadurch aber nochmal 50â¬ gespart ) (gewusst wie....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denaturat (22. Mai 2007)

Hi, 

also ich bin mit dem RockShox Pearl 3.3 sehr zufrieden und bekomme damit auch die nötige Progression. Mehrere Beiträge davor habe ich bereits mehr dazu geschrieben.

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## LordSinclair (22. Mai 2007)

ich fahr den RS MC3.R und bin soweit auch zufrieden. Habe mittlerweile ein gutes Setup gefunden und hatte bisher auch keine Durchschläge. Für mich war einfach ausschlaggeben, dass sich der Mc3.r auch vom Lenker aus blockieren lässt, was lästiges rumgefummel zwischen den Beinen ausschließt. Ansonsten hätte ich mir auch nen anderen Dämpfer einbauen lassen (wahrscheinlich den Pearl).


----------



## Trailhunter72 (27. Mai 2007)

Ich muss mich an dieser Stelle mal selber zitieren:



Trailhunter72 schrieb:


> Hilfe!
> 
> Ich bin nämlich mit meinem ERT stinknormale Treppen runtergefahren, hörte plötzlich ein seltsamen Quietschen und musste mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass sich eine Schraube der oberen Wippenaufhängung gelöst hatte und total verbogen war.
> Damit aber nicht genug. Durch das Spiel der Wippe und der Belastung beim Treppenfahren hat sich die gesamte Wippe verzogen!
> ...



Das war mein Beitrag am 19.12.2006!
Heute ist der 27.05.2007.

Nur ca. 5 Monate hat mein Ghost (Schrauben) gehalten.
Dabei bin ich heute nur auf einem Trail einen 50 - 60cm hohen Absatz ins Flat gedropt.
Da war sie wieder hin, die Schraube der Wippenaufhängung!  
Dabei dachte ich echt ein Enduro-Bike, sollte einen 50cm Sprung abkönnen.
Aber für diese Höhe braucht man dann wohl doch schon einen Downhiller  

Dabei bin ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass Ghost bei der damaligen Reparatur vom Dezember 2006, die stabileren Schrauben verwendet hätte.
Entweder taugen die auch nichts oder es wurden wieder die schlechten Schrauben verwendet.
Bin mal gespannt was am Dienstag mein Händler bzw. Ghost sagen wird.
Vielleicht ist ein 50cm Drop wirklich zu hart für das Bike?

Wenn Ghost die Schrauben austauscht, wer garantiert mir denn, dass dann dauerhaft alles ok ist? Niemand.
Schrauben ausgetauscht - und schon hat Ghost seine Schuld beglichen und ich bin kurze Zeit später wieder beim Händler?!
Das kann es ja dann wohl nicht sein.
Normalerweise müsste Ghost bei so einem Konstruktionsfehler eine Rückrufaktion starten und die Wippe inklusive der Schrauben gegen eine andere Wippe mit durchgehendem Bolzen austauschen und nicht einfach nur ne neue Schraube rein drehen.

Was mach ich denn wenn ich wieder an die Stelle vom Trail komme?
Absteigen? Oder besser - mich vorher auf von 85kg auf 70kg runterhungern, damit die Belastung für das Bike nicht zu groß ist?

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Gewährleistung?
Nach zwei gescheiterten Nachbesserungen hat der Kunde das Recht auf Wandlung?!
Das heißt Bike zu Ghost - Geld zu mir?
Da es sich heute ja offensichtlich um den selben Defekt wie damals handelt, ist ja der erste Nachbesserungsversuch gescheitert.
Bricht mir also nach der Reparatur erneut die Schraube, müsste ich doch das Recht auf Wandlung haben.
Dann tausche ich das Bike um und bekomme mein Geld, abzüglich eines gewissen Betrags wegen Nutzung, zurück.
Kennt sich da jemand mit aus, ob das rechtlich so korrekt von mir wiedergegeben wurde?

An der Wippe selber Hand anlegen, diese aufbohren und einen dickeren Bolzen bzw. dickere Schrauben verwenden, könnte ich zwar - aber dadurch verliere ich doch dann meine Garantie auf den Rahmen und Ghost ersetzt mir bei einem weiteren Schaden nichts mehr unentgeltlich - oder?

Na ja, werde mal abwarten was Ghost mir nächste Woche so erzählen wird.
Ich werde berichten!

Gruß, Volker


----------



## GTRulez (29. Mai 2007)

Hi Trailhunter72 und alle Ghost-Geplagten,

also erstmal wieder eine unschöne Geschichte. Mein Mitleid Trailhunter72.
Aber wie Ihr vielleicht mitbekommen habt, habe ich mich schon lange nicht mehr hier im Forum gemeldet. Der Grund dafür - ganz einfach mein Ghost hebt und ich bin zufrieden. 
Ja sowas gibt es auch - Leute die zufrieden sind.  
Aber es ist ganz einfach wenn ihr sicher sein wollt das nix passiert dann müsst Ihr einfach die Schrauben einfach so mit Loctite zuschmieren dass sich nie mehr was lockern kann, dann hebt des Bike ewig. Der Nachteil - die Schrauben sind trotzdem dem Tode geweiht da man sie nur noch aufbohren kann bei der Wartung. Hahahahaha 
Ich kann Euch nur diesen Tip geben und bin mir sicher dass die Schrauben so immer gut heben. Ich setzte mein Bike auch härter ein und habe keine Probleme. Nur wenn sich die Schrauben nur ein wenig lösen dann habt die Wippe minimal Spiel und die Schraube ist tot!

Also Viel Spass noch bis bald 

Gruss 

GTRulez


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. Mai 2007)

ich hab euch mal bissi verfolgt und ich hab seid der neuen schraube keinen probleme mehr war derzeitig öfters am ochsnekopf sprünge zwischen 2-3 meter weit und so gemacht hält bomben fest das einzige was mich im mom nervt ist die pike könne 2-3 cm mehr federweg vertragen vorn aber sonst alles tip top ( fahre ert5500 06)


----------



## Greenman (29. Mai 2007)

Meine neue Schraube hält bis jetzt und mein Hänlder hat Sie gleich mit Loctite Mittelfest (Rot) eingebaut und Sie wird darurch auch nicht mehr locker und kann auch falls nötig wieder rausgeschraubt werden 

Meine Pike ist gerade beim Umbau auf die Extra Harte Feder (X-Firm) da die Standartfeder ja nur bis 72 Kg ausgelegt ist und 4 cm Sag sind mir dann doch etwas zu viel verschenkter Federweg.

Schau mer mal wie die neue Feder mit meinen 95 Kg zurecht kommt 

Als nächstes fliegt dann der X-Fusion raus und wird durch den hier ja schon viel gelobten RS MC3.3 ersetzt.

@Reitermaniac:
War vor kurzem Rund um Pegnitz mit den Jungs von www.schiem-a-no.de unterwegs und ihr habt da ja ein paar feine Singeltrails in Raum Pegnitz 

Gruß aus Bamberg

Der Greenman


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. Mai 2007)

Greenman schrieb:


> ...Als nächstes fliegt dann der X-Fusion raus und wird durch den hier ja schon viel gelobten RS MC3.3 ersetzt...
> 
> Gruß aus Bamberg
> 
> Der Greenman



Ich kann dir auch den MC3.R mit Dual Poploc anbieten, wenn du Interesse hast


----------



## Greenman (29. Mai 2007)

@kuka.berlin:

Dein ERT Custom Aufbau ist echt fresh 

Wenn bei mir die Kasse wieder stimmt komme ich vll auf dich zurück 

Danke fürs Angebot.

Gruß Greenman


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. Mai 2007)

hi greenman
 joa da gibts imma nen trail zum rocken nur ich wohn zwischen pegnitz und pottenstein und ich kenn nun schon jede wurzel und jeden trail auswendig wenn du mal wieder vorbei kommst sag bescheid kann dir noch paar insider zeigen


----------



## Greenman (31. Mai 2007)

Hi Jungs,

was meint ihr zu dieser Titanschraube für die Dämpferaufnahme?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titanschraube-f-...Z004QQcategoryZ100246QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Die sieht auch noch fresh aus 

Wenn die jetzt noch einen Senkkopf hätte währs perfekt.

Vll nehmen die ja auch eine Sammelbestellung auf 

Gruß der Greenman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katzebuckel (1. Juni 2007)

Soooo, und Schraube zum zweiten mal gebrochen.....

Hatte in 1min. ne neue drinn.


----------



## Fzogel (1. Juni 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> hi greenman
> joa da gibts imma nen trail zum rocken nur ich wohn zwischen pegnitz und pottenstein und ich kenn nun schon jede wurzel und jeden trail auswendig wenn du mal wieder vorbei kommst sag bescheid kann dir noch paar insider zeigen



HALLO.......
Ich komm aus Nürnberg,kann ich mich da mal anschliessen?
Gruss Fritz


----------



## schlabberkette (2. Juni 2007)

GTRulez schrieb:


> Hi Trailhunter72 und alle Ghost-Geplagten,
> 
> also erstmal wieder eine unschöne Geschichte. Mein Mitleid Trailhunter72.
> Aber wie Ihr vielleicht mitbekommen habt, habe ich mich schon lange nicht mehr hier im Forum gemeldet. Der Grund dafür - ganz einfach mein Ghost hebt und ich bin zufrieden.
> ...




Da kann ich GTRulez nur zustimmen  

Hab von Ghost mittlerweile die durchgehende Buchse mit der härteren Schraube drin und alles schön mit Loctite und dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen. 
Selbst nach mehreren Tagen Übungsdroppen, Wurzeltrailgehoppel und einer harten Woche Kalksteingerappel am Gardasee wackelt noch nix 

Grüße,
schlabberkette

PS: Hat zufällig einer ne 210er VR-Scheibe für Louise FR im Wave-Design abzugeben?


----------



## thomasbee (2. Juni 2007)

Nabend,

weil das hier so ein netter Mecker-Thread ist möchte ich noch eine Anekdote der - wie ich finde - ********gal-Haltung von Ghost berichten, bezieht sich allerdings auf das AMR 9000

1) Obwohl ich Ghost angemailt habe, dass das Gewicht des AMR9000 auf der Homepage mit 12,9 KG angegeben ist und im Katalog mit 11,8 kg, und sie mir geantwortet haben, dass 11,8 richtig sei, haben sie es nicht nötig, das Gewicht mal auf der Homepage zu korrigieren, siehe 

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/bikes.php?typ=40233&kategory=Allmountain#

da steht immer noch 12,9. 

2) Auf derselben Seite steht geschrieben "_Ein leichtes Allround-Fahrwerk mit 1*2*0mm Federweg_", während etwas tiefer auf dersleben Seite bei den technischen Daten steht "_Federweg hinten: 1*3*0 mm_" 

Schlampige Truppe.

/t


----------



## roeb (2. Juni 2007)

glaub mir das is den sowas von egal. Versuch mal siet Anfang Mai 07 noch ein Ghost-Modell über 1000 Eur bei Ghost zu bestellen. Da wirst du merken das die ihre Ware für 07 schon an den Mann gebracht haben, mit Ausnahme ein paar Sondermodelle (Lector) und die unter 1000 Eur Modelle. Glaubst du da schären die sich um einen Zahlendreher auf ihrer Website?


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (3. Juni 2007)

welcome to the club thomasbee!

Wenns nur bei den Zahlendrehern bleiben würde! Das zeigt halt, dass die wirklich keine Ahnung von ihren Rädern haben, wie will man da ein Kundengespräch führen, wenn die keine Ahnung haben, wovon du redest!!

kleines Update zu meiner self-made-8mm Schraube: der Bolzen hält wunderbar, kein Wackeln, kein Knarzen und nix verbogen. Wenn alles so bleibt, hab ich keine Bedenken bei meinem Rad. (außer die Kurbel, falls einer weiß, wo es eine spottbillige shimano Hollowtech 2 LX Kurbelgarnitur gibt, nur her mit dem Link)


----------



## Reitermaniac (4. Juni 2007)

> HALLO.......
> Ich komm aus Nürnberg,kann ich mich da mal anschliessen?
> Gruss Fritz



joa klar is kei problem


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. Juni 2007)

meine Definition von Enduro fahren:

(Die Tonspur hats beim upload ein bischen verschoben, ihr könnt euch aber sicher selbst zusammenreimen, wie es starten sollte)
mein Bruder ist der im braunen Trikot und mich erkennt ihr recht leicht an den weßen Felgen
am Schluss seht ihr meinen älteren Bruder, der meine Gabel in der Hand hält(der Torque-Fahrer).






entschuldigt die eine Bremsspur, aber wir dachten das kommt gut 
Die Singletrail-Aufnahmen sind mit meiner Kamera leider nix geworden, man sieht mich nur auf der Stelle rumhüpfen und ein bisl zirkeln, aber man sieht nicht wo ich da fahre (einfach zu dunkel+schlechte Auflösug).
Somit ist das Video ein bisl Downhill lastig geworden, trotzdem geil.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (5. Juni 2007)

Ich war am Wochenende auf dem Bike Festival in Willingen.
Dort erstmal ab zum Ghost-Stand und denen mein Leid mit der gebrochenen Schraube geklagt.
Habe denen vorgeworfen, das dies doch ein Konstruktionsfehler sei, dass der Bolzen nicht komplett durchgängig ist!

Darauf hin haben sie mir am ERT9000 Modell 2007gezeigt, dass sie das nun geändert haben und der Bolzen dort komplett durch die Wippenaufhängung geht und die Schraube nur noch zur Sicherung dient und kein tragendes Teil mehr darstellt.
Man hat mir gesagt, dass man sich meiner Sache schnellstmöglich annehmen wird und eine Lösung für mich finden wird.
Es kann sein, dass man mir dann die Wippe etc. vom 2007er Modell mit durchgehendem Bolzen einbaut.

Bin nun nur mal gespannt, wie lange das nun dauert.

Gruß, Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. Juni 2007)

sag bitte bescheid, wenn die sich melden. So ne neue Schwinge fänd ich klasse, evtl. steigert das den Wert des Rahmens.


----------



## Puschel78 (6. Juni 2007)

Bei mir ist nun der durchgehende Bolzen montiert. Habe das auch in Willingen komplettiert. In Zusammenarbeit mit X-Fusion & Ghost. Hoffe, dass das nun hält.  Die Freeride in Willingen hat es auf jeden Fall schon mal überlebt..


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (7. Juni 2007)

@ Puschel:
haben die dir das direkt in Willingen eingebaut?
ist das schon eine offizielle Lösung, oder ist das wieder so ein Einzellösung (der eine das, der andere das...)?


----------



## Trailhunter72 (7. Juni 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> sag bitte bescheid, wenn die sich melden. So ne neue Schwinge fänd ich klasse, evtl. steigert das den Wert des Rahmens.




Werde ich auf jeden Fall machen aber noch hat sich nichts getan.
Ghost hat sich noch nicht bei meinem Händler gemeldet.
Dieser wird Freitag bei Ghost mal nachhören.

Aber mal ne Frage:
wenn ich den durchgehenden Bolzen bekomme sollte, muss die Wippe ja auch getauscht werden.
Das ist ja ok aber der Bolzen geht ja auch dann durch die 2 Streben wo die Wippe zwischen sitzt.
Dann müsste ich die ja auch neu bekommen - oder?
Denn der Bolzen passt ja bei meinem Modell nicht dadurch, deshalb besteht ja das Schraubenproblem.
Also bekomme ich dann den kompletten Hinterbau neu, oder wie will Ghost das realisieren?
Na ja, auch wenn dann die Farbkombination nicht mehr passt (Modell 07 ist grau und nicht mehr rot/silber) wäre mir das auch noch egal, Hauptsache das hält dann in alle Ewigkeit!

Ich melde mich sobald ich neue Infos habe.

Gruß, Volker


----------



## Reitermaniac (7. Juni 2007)

hi ghostbiker 

hab mal ne frage zu deiner gabel fährst du die auf 150mm? das ist doch ne 06 66-ETA ne? fährst das ding mit 170 auch ? und passt die ohne weiteres ins bike?


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (7. Juni 2007)

@reitermaniac:

Die Gabel ist eine MArzocchi 66VF2 modell 2006. ETA hab ich leider keins=>170mm purer Spass!
hab mich erst mal bei Ghost erkundigt, die sagten eine Gabel dieser Einbauläng passt, ich muss aber auf die Federwegsharmonie achten. Die Gabel baut dank der neuen flachen Brücke verhältnissmäßig tief (vieleicht 1-2 cm gößer als die Pike, so vom Gefühl her), daher hab ich keine Probleme mit Winkeln und Belastungen. Ich fahre den Standart-steuersatz, der beim Ghost dabei war (dieses Kugeldingens) seit ca. 3/4 Jahr und es ist nix passiert. kein Knarzen, kein Knacken, nix ausgeschlagen (nur fetten nicht vergessen bei diesen nicht industriegelagerten Dingern!). 
Das Fahrwerk harmoniert gut, vorne halt mehr Reserven+Durchschlagschutz  als hinten, das hat aber den Vorteil, dass ich den Hinterbau einigermaßen schonen kann, da die Gabel vorne die größte Arbeit macht und die schluckt einiges!
Die Marzocchi spricht auch wirklich fein an (wiegt  aber auch 3,2kg), sogar noch besser als die Pike und die fand ich schon Sahne.

Zum Einbau:
Die Gabelkrone ist sehr breit, was bedeutet, dass zwischen Gabelkrone und Spacer ein kleiner Stahlring muss (ca.1mm stark), dann schleift da nix am Oberrohr und beim Tricksen bleibt nix stecken. Außerdem brauchst du einen anderen Bremssockel-adapter als bei der Pike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Juni 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> (vieleicht 1-2 cm gößer als die Pike, so vom Gefühl her),



 Ich denke nicht! Aber kannst ja auch mal Interesse halber nachmessen 

edit: Die Pike hat als Erinnerung eine Einbauhöhe von 518mm!

PS.: Ich würde mich mal an deiner Stelle mal nach einem neuem Rahmen mit mehr Federweg umschauen, das Ghost ist ja für dich vollkommen unterdimensioniert


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (9. Juni 2007)

@kuka.berlin

mit nem neuem Rahmen könntest du stark recht haben, 
ich hab nur das Problem, dass mir keiner den alten Rahmen abkaufen will, da ich sonst nicht genug Asche für einen RICHTIGEN Rahmen habe :-(
mit der Einbaulänge könntest du eventuel Recht haben ), Die Gabel ist doch ein ganzes Stück größer als die Pike.


----------



## roeb (9. Juni 2007)

hehe, was schwebt dir denn für ein Rahmen vor?


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (9. Juni 2007)

Traumbike: Canyon FR 09 )

realistisch zurzeit: irgendeine Taiwan-massen-halblegale-von Kindern geschweißte Version eines Rahmens mit 160mm halbaktiven Federweg hinten :-((


----------



## Trailhunter72 (16. Juni 2007)

Ich habe am Freitag bescheid bekommen, dass Ghost die Wippe und das Bolzen- und Schrauben-Set geliefert hat.
Deshalb bin ich dann ab zum Händler.
Der war gerade dabei die neuen Teile bei meinem ERT9000 einzubauen, als ich ankam.

Es handelte sich zwar nicht aum die Wippe vom neunen 2007er Modell, die mir von Ghost in Aussicht gestellt wurde aber das ist mir nun auch egal.

Ghost meint, die Schraube sei nur gebrochen, weil sie sich gelöst hätte. Wenn man vor der Fahrt die Schrauben kontrollieren würde, hätte mein keine Probleme mehr.
Also vor jeder Fahrt steht nun eine Mini-Inspektion an.

Doch halt - mein Ärger geht weiter  
Bei der Montage der Wippe hat der Händler festgestellt, dass die Bolzen nicht die richtige Länge hatten !!!
Die waren zu kurz!

Er hatte noch ein 5700 und ein 7500 Modell im Laden.
Kurzerhand hat er die auseinander geschraubt, um mir die Bolzen einzubauen aber Fehlanzeige.
Diese haben auch nicht die Länge die ich brauche, sind aber zu den Bolzen, die Ghost geliefert hat, auch nicht übereinstimmend!

Also was hat Ghost da geschickt  

Ein Anruf brachte keine Klarheit.
Der Ghost-Mitarbeiter konnte sich das nicht erklären, wird sich aber darum kümmern, dass die richtigen Bolzen schnellstmöglich geliefert werden.

Ich werde berichten...


Gruß, Volker


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. Juni 2007)

hmm das mit den schrauben is eigentlich einfach ich nehm das bike am rahmen und heb ganz leicht an und wnen nen spiel zu spüren ist dann einfach die schrauben prüfen und das die die falschen bolzen geschickt haben ist irgendwie seltsam weil ich denk mir die werden auch so ne art "wippenset" haben wo alle passende teile bei sind...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (16. Juni 2007)

aber ne etwas gelockerte Schraube (muss ja nur gaaaaanz wenig sein, das reicht ja schon beim Ghost) erkennt man nicht einwandfrei mit der amsattelhochhebmethode. Also jedes mal die Schrauben nachziehen=> Verschleiß der KOntaktstellen zum Werkzeug=> bald wieder neue Schrauben.


----------



## Peace|maker (16. Juni 2007)

Ole also nach eig keinem langen hin und her habe ich jetzt für meine 06er ERT 5700 von Ghost meine Xfusion PVA DC der ja überhaupt net ging gegen nen PVA Ghost Custom getaust bekommen und muss sagen der Ghost Custom ist echt um  Längen besser und mit dem Abschaltbaren PVA echt gut! Und sogar Leichter als der Alte


----------



## Mr.Dark (17. Juni 2007)

Peace|maker schrieb:


> Ole also nach eig keinem langen hin und her habe ich jetzt für meine 06er ERT 5700 von Ghost meine Xfusion PVA DC der ja überhaupt net ging gegen nen PVA Ghost Custom getaust bekommen und muss sagen der Ghost Custom ist echt um  Längen besser und mit dem Abschaltbaren PVA echt gut! Und sogar Leichter als der Alte



Wie hast du das hinbekommen? Das GCS würd mich auch interessieren...

Der Standart X-Fusion Dämper hab ich zur Zeit eigentlich recht ordentlich eingestellt bekommen, hat aber auch knapp ein Jahr gedauert. Entweder muss man das Teil lange einfahren oder das Setup ist einfach nur Luft rein und so lange an den Schrauben drehen, bis es einigermaßen gefällt und das kostet Zeit.


----------



## Peace|maker (17. Juni 2007)

Naja nachdem ich meinen Dämpfer 2 mal auf garantie weg hatte und der 1 woche nach dem 2. mal auf ner Alpentour total abgekackt ist nur noch gehoppel wie nen harttail teilweise net mehr ausgefedert usw... habe ich da bei ghost mal richtig terz gemacht! Und sie haben mir denn nen erstsatz dämpfer geschickt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter72 (21. Juni 2007)

Ganz ungeduldig habe ich diese Woche auf einen Anruf meines Händlers gewartet, wann ich denn endlich mein ERT9000 mit der neuen Wippe und den neuen Bolzen abholen kann.

Heute war es soweit.
Jedoch hatte ich nicht mit der Unfähigkeit der Ghost-Mitarbeiter gerechnet.

Mein Händler wollte mir nur mitteilen, dass Ghost, trotz Angabe der Maße, schon wieder zu kurze Bolzen geliefert hat!!!  

Die Ghost-Mitarbeiter sollten mal zu einem Fortbildungsseminar geschickt werden:
richtiger Umgang mit einem Messschieber.

Die Reklamation ist dann, unter nochmaliger Angabe der Bolzen-Maße, durch meinen Händler erfolgt und Ghost will das richtige Material nächste Woche rausschicken.

Gehen wir mal naiver Weise davon aus, Ghost würde das auf die Reihe bekommen, mitte nächster Woche wären die richtigen Bolzen da und ich könnte dann endlich mein Bike einsatzfähig beim Händler abholen - dann ist von der ersten Schadensmeldung bis zur endgültigen Reparatur ein ganzer Monat vergangen.
Das ist für das Austauschen einer Wippe + Bolzen verdammt lange, wie ich finde.

Da ich mit dem Bike bisher verdammt viel Ärger hatte und es bisher ca. 1/3 des Jahres beim Händler zur Reparatur stand (alles Garantiefälle), spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, beim nächsten größeren Schaden der auf Garantie geht, das Bike nicht mehr reparieren zu lassen. Ich würde dann eine Wandlung anstreben.
Ghost bekommt Bike, ich bekomme mein Geld wieder.
Kannmir einer sagen, ob das so einfach geht?
Mein ERT9000 ist nun 1,5 Jahre alt - was würde man da noch raus bekommen?
Würde sich eine Wandlung überhaupt lohnen?
Was meint ihr dazu?

Ich habe jedenfalls keinen Bock mehr, wegen jedem Scheiß, den ich nicht schuld bin, wochenlang auf mein Bike zu warten.

Sobald mein Händler wegen den Bolzen anruft, melde ich mich noch mal, ob es nun geklappt hat.

Bis dann
Volker


----------



## pongi (21. Juni 2007)

meines wissens nach geht wandlung nur, wenn es nicht gelingt den fehler abzustellen. wenn also heute die wipe kaputt geht und morgen der dämpfer ist das kein grund zur wandlung.

besser wegkommen wirst du wohl wenn du das bike privat verkaufst


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (21. Juni 2007)

Ich stimme da Pongi zu, verkaufs lieber bei ebay oder hier im Forum, bevor du dir noch mehr stress mit GHost machst. Wenn es das nächste mal vom Händler kommt und alle Garantiefälle von Ghost beseitigt wurden (sind wahrscheinlich nicht weg die Fehler, aber nach Garantie "beseitigt"), würde ich das bei Ebay reinstellen.

Mit meinem Bike bin ich zur Zeit eigentlich zufrieden, ich komm nur seit zwei Wochen nimmer zum Biken :-((


----------



## Trailhunter72 (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,


es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!

Nach einem Monat und zwei Falsch-Lieferungen, hat es die Firma Ghost doch tatsächlich geschafft, die richtigen Bolzen für meine Wippe zu liefern.

Gestern konnte ich mein Bike einsatzfähig beim Händler abholen!
Fragt sich nur wie lange der nächste Schaden auf sich warten lässt.

Gruß, Volker


----------



## Terja (29. Juni 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @ Pittbullbeisser
> weil ich auf dem photo keine kabelbinder entdeck. hast du (oder wer anders hier) noch nie probleme damit gehabt, dass sich bei nem drop der schaltzug über den sattel-schnellspanner wölbt und reißt?
> hau lieber ein paar kabelbinder rein. is blossn tip, vielleicht hast sonst a mal a böse überraschung...



servus ,
ich habe das selbige prob. kannst mir mal ein foto machen ,wie du das mit kabelbindern gelöst hast?
grüssle terja


----------



## roeb (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

und mal wieder ein neues problem mit meinem ert 5700 

Hab seit kurzem ein echt böses klacken wenn ich die gabel reindrücke bzw wenn ichricht stark vorn bremse. Nun bin ich auf Fehlersuche  Vorbau und Lenker sind es nicht sovie steht fest. Gabel an und für sich würde ich ausschliesen. Denke eher es kann die Maxxel, die nabe vorn (hat ein wenig Spiel das lager) oder der Steuersatz sein. Hab aber momentan wenig möglichkeiten das zu testen  

Hat jemand von euch schonmal ein ähnliches Probem gehabt??

Gruß
Robert


----------



## denaturat (3. Juli 2007)

Hi, 

also ich würde auf den Steuersatz tippen, da der ja sowieso, wenn es noch der originale ist, nicht gerade der Beste ist. Die sind garnicht gedichtet. 
Alles schön saubermachen und dann viel Fett ran und wieder zusammenbauen. Sollte dann wieder eine Weile halten. Bei mir ist es jedenfalls so. Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einem anderem gut gedichtetem Steuersatz. Denn das ewige schmieren geht mir auf die Nerven. Als mein erster Endurorahmen nach einem Jahr getauscht wurde, war der Steuersatz bereits verrostet, deshalb schmiere ich ihn momentan regelmäßig.
Aber wie gesagt, das ist nicht die optimale Lösung.

Und momentan knackt es bei mir auch wieder.

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## roeb (3. Juli 2007)

hehe gute ferndiagnose es ist wohl der Steuersatz. war eben nochmal im keller. Morgen gehts zur Bikewerkstatt meines Vertrauens und dann schrauben und putzen  Kein bock das hier ohne Ständer zu machen ^^


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (4. Juli 2007)

wenn einer nen guten Steuersatz für das ert findet kann mir das ruhig zukommen lassen, hab irgendwie keinen Bock mehr auf schmieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (4. Juli 2007)

wie oft musst du denn deinen steuersatz schmieren?


----------



## roeb (5. Juli 2007)

so nix steuersatz. Hab heute alles auseinander genommen und nen Gabelbruch an der krone/schaft festgestellt  Ich hab echt nen beschissenes Montagsbike. Nur probleme .... 

Nun heist es einschicken ^^


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (5. Juli 2007)

oh *******...herzliches Beileid!
läuft sowas auf Garantie?

P.S: Ich muss meinen Steuersatz eigentlich jeden 2 Monat schmieren. ist nicht so der Act, aber wenn man es vermeiden könnte, hätte ich mir nen Arbeitsgang gespart


----------



## roeb (5. Juli 2007)

jo is ziemlich lose der Steuersatz. Naja mein Händler meint ja, weil das eigentlich an der Stelle keiner großen Belastung ausgesetzt ist. Sprich Materialfehler. Das Rad ist auch gerade mal 2000km gelaufen und Dämpfer und Kurbel sind auch schon hinüber. Absolut unklar. 

Werd die Pike wenn sie zurückkommt gleich wieder veraufen und ne Revalation reinbauen so wies aussieht. Bin eh nicht so der Downhilltyp mehr so Touren mit Trails und ab und an mal nen Marathon. Da macht die mehr Sinn  Im Winter wird wohl auch nen neuer Rahmen kommen.


----------



## denaturat (5. Juli 2007)

Ach Du Schei..., mein Beileid.

Dann werde ich wohl am Wochenende auch mal meine Gabel kontrolieren.

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## lago_freerider (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo, ich verbieten ja regelmäßig die 6mm Schrauben an meinem ERT 9000 von 2006. Jetzt meine Frage: Hat Ghost hier inzwischen 8 mmm Schrauben (oder gar Bolzen - wie beim Northshore) in Verwendung? Sind also die 2007er Modell hier besser / stabiler?

Und: Hat das AMR die selben Aufnahmen (Breite, Durchmesser) wie das ERT - im Jahr 2007 ??? Danke für euere kurze Info.

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (9. Juli 2007)

sag mal war das beim normalen fahren über kleiner wurzeln oder so nen klacken!?!? weil dann muss ich meine gabel auch mal kontrolieren...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (10. Juli 2007)

@ lago_freerider:

Du kannst bei Ghost durchgängige Dämpferbuchsen bestellen, die einen Innendurchmesser von 6mm haben. haben hier schon ein paar gemacht, einfach mal in die letzten 2-3 Seiten gucken.

Auf 8mm wurde von Ghost noch nix erweitert, kannst aber mal dort nachfragen, oder du kannst es selbst probieren (Garantie geht flöten!) Ne Anleitung hab ich in meinen Foto Alben.
NAch Aussage von Ghost wurde die Schwinge im Jahr 2007 verbessert => soll stabieler sein. (steht glaub ich auf der letzten Seite).

Beim AMR dieses Jahr weiß ich es nicht, aber die letzten Jahre waren beide Schrauben gleich, obwohl die Belastung beim AMR glaub ich nicht ganz so hoch ist.


----------



## lago_freerider (10. Juli 2007)

Hi, die durchgängigen Stahl-Dämpferbuchsen habe ich schon. Dennoch verbiegt sich bei mir die Schraube. Sollte entweder keine Schraube sondern ein massiver Bolzen sein (wenn schon 6 mm) oder besser gleich 8 mm. Hat denn noch keiner sowas bei Ghost durchgesetzt? Ich meine eine 6 mm Schraube hält doch keinen ordentlichen Mann aus ;-) (hier sprechen 85 kg !)

Oli


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (11. Juli 2007)

Yeah! endlich mal einer, der 85 Kg Biker versteht!

Manche, die ihr Rad zu Ghost geschickt haben, wurde die Aufnahme aufgebohrt und ein 8mm Bolzen eingesetzt. Ist aber nicht die offizielle lösung von Ghost, sondern nur so mal hier mal da. Kannst ja mal bei Ghost nachfragen, am besten ne nette mail. (Ein Satz wird AUF JEDEN FALL in deren Antwort stehen :" Leider mussten wir feststellen, das unsere Enduros nicht immer im dafür vorgesehenen Maß genutzt werden. Mach dich auf was gefasst! )


----------



## Flovs (18. Juli 2007)

Morgen kommt mein neues ert 7500 (2007).
Muss sagen ihr macht mir ja nicht gerade viel Mut...
Also erstes werd ich dann gleich mal alle Schrauben am Hinterbau und an der Wippe auf Festigkeit prüfen.
Woher bekomm ich denn die Anzugsmomente oder ist es immer der gleiche beim Hinterbau?
Und wenn ja: Welcher?
Macht mir mal ein wenig Mut, das ich doch keinen Schrott gekauft hab!
Gruß Flo


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (18. Juli 2007)

@ Flovs

Ne Schrott hast du wirklich nicht gekauft, man schreibt hier halt seine Probleme mit nem Ert rein (siehe Name des Threads). Leider muss man halt sagen, dass das ert kein "volles" Enduro ist. Es ist zwar leicht und ausreichend steif, aber es kommt in der Downhillperformence lange nicht an ein Specialized oder sonstige Enduros ran, man braucht dann schon eine ausgereifte Fahrtehnick. Die hab ich mir jetzt nach mehreren Schraubenbrüchen und einigen Stürzen teuer erkauft => Das Ert ist nix fürs einfach mal draufsitzen und irgendwo runterbolzen, wie es Ghost gerne in der Werbung beschreibt.
Ich würde es nicht als Enduro bezeichnen, sondern als härteres All Mountain, bis leichtes Enduro. 

Die Schrauben würde ich nicht nur auf Festigkeit prüfen, sonderen einmal rausbauen und mit Shcraubenkleber sichern, das sollte dann eigentlich halten. Zu den Drehmomenten kann ich leider auch nix genaues sagen, ich mach die immer so fest, wie es geht, aber bedenke: "nach fest kommt ab!"

Viel Spass!


----------



## Flovs (18. Juli 2007)

Wie gesagt...
Jetzt ist es zu spät...
Habe die Beiträge hier zu spät gesehen!
Aber man wundert sich doch, warum alle einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften immer so positiv über das ERT äußern?!??!
Geschmiert?? 
Vielleicht hat sich da ja was geändert und die Bikes sind jetzt wie die Eins....???
Ich bin Optimist....was bleibt mir anderes...??
Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## roeb (18. Juli 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> sag mal war das beim normalen fahren über kleiner wurzeln oder so nen klacken!?!? weil dann muss ich meine gabel auch mal kontrolieren...



Bei mir hat man es am besten gehört wenn man sich neben das Rad gestellt hat, die Vorderbremse gezogen hat, eine Hand an den steuersatz udn dann noch vorne und hinten rütteln. Da hört man dann ein extrem lautes Krachen ... Fazit: Gabel putt


----------



## roeb (18. Juli 2007)

Flovs schrieb:


> Wie gesagt...
> Jetzt ist es zu spät...
> Habe die Beiträge hier zu spät gesehen!
> Aber man wundert sich doch, warum alle einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften immer so positiv über das ERT äußern?!??!
> ...




Nix Geschmiert ... oder doch ... ist auch egal. Die testen das ERT einfach nicht hart bzw langgenug um sowas zu merken. Ist ja auch klar wenn die 10-15 Enduros testen das die nicht jedes bis aufs kleinste zerlegen.


----------



## Pitbullbeisser (18. Juli 2007)

keine sorge, das Bike is top, nur Freeriden und Drops über 50 cm solltest Du meiden!
wenn man die "einteiligen" Buchsen drin hat, hält das dann auch sehr gut ... wenn mans mehr krachen lassen will, dann gehts definitiv irgendwo in die Knie ... also, nicht freeride tauglich, sonst ein super Spassbike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flovs (18. Juli 2007)

Ihr habt mich wieder aufgebaut...Danke!
Also das Problem mit der Schraube am Dämpfer werd ich dann mit meinem 2007er hoffentlich nicht haben...
Aber sobald es auch bei mir schönes zu berichten gibt....
Ihr seid die ersten die es erfahren


----------



## roeb (18. Juli 2007)

wenn dus hast dein 07er ERT wärs cool wenn du uns paar Bilder hier reinstellen könntest


----------



## Flovs (18. Juli 2007)

Wird gemacht...
Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wann es ankommt....
Ich denke bis spätestens Samstag sollte es hier sein!


----------



## Flovs (19. Juli 2007)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder...
Achtug jetzt kommt ein Karton!


----------



## roeb (19. Juli 2007)

sehr geil ... fidn das wesentlicher geiler als das 06er  Viel Spass wünsch ich dir mit dem Bike!


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. Juli 2007)

was hat dich diese wuchtbrumme gekostet


----------



## Flovs (19. Juli 2007)

Hey über so etwas spricht man nicht


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. Juli 2007)

wenn mein ert 5500 von 06 die grätsche macht rahmenbruch sonst irgend was dann hau ich meinem händler das ding um die ohren und der solls behalten und ich zahl bissl was drauf und nehm mir das northshore fr statt mit totem soll er mir da ne 66 mit 180 mm rein bauen dann brauch ich mich nich mit dem 2 step ärgern


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (20. Juli 2007)

richtig geiles Bike, geile Farbe, geile Ausstattung -- Glückwunsch, aber die Dämpferaufnahme haben sie immer noch nicht verändert. Also hier immer genau hingucken, am besten vor jeder Tour kurz an der Schraube drehen, ob sie noch fest sitzt. 
Aber jetzt erst mal raus auf den Trail -- viel Spass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flovs (20. Juli 2007)

Werd eure Ratschläge berücksichtigen....
Leider bin ich bis jetzt nicht groß zum Fahren gekommen....
Hab in der Uni zu viel um die Ohren!
Aber ich denke morgen wird der große Dauertest gemacht...
Es wird berichtet....
Gruß Flo


----------



## Greenman (21. Juli 2007)

Die Dämpferaufnahmen bei den 2007 ERT´s wurden laut Ghost geändert und sind jetzt angeblich 8 mm Bolzen 

Habe schon mal zwei Sätze geordert für alle Fälle 

Falls die neue Wippe für die 8 mm Bolzen in die 2006 ERT´s passt währe das ne alternative zur  M6ér Schraube (10.9) mit den Rock Shox Stahlbuchsen.

Bis jetzt hält aber die neue Schraube und die Stahlbuchsen bei mir.

Gibt es eigentlich schon Ausfälle bei den 10.9ér Schrauben mit den einteiligen Stahlbuchsen?

Gruß aus Franken

Greenman


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2007)

hmm, ob ich wohl mein 06'er ert noch versteigern kann?? des houd da deifl gseng. i kos nimma seng. kiste. scheiß kiste.


----------



## Mr.Dark (29. Juli 2007)

Ist der Lack bei der ´07 Version eigentlich besser?

Theoretisch bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden mit dem 06. Ein paar zusätzliche Parts und es fährt einfach (Duracel-Prinzip).

Drops über 50 cm gehen auch in Ordnung, so lange du sauber landest und etwas breiter Reifen aufziehst (Fat Albert) und die neue Buchse drin hast. Hab ca. aus zwei Meter mich fallen lassen und hatte keinen Durchschlag. Auf Dauer und in den Bikepark würde ich das Teil aber nicht ausreizen. Für ruppige Offroad Touren mit längeren Uphills ist das Teil aber wunderbar.

Hat jemand hier ´nen Plan, bis wieviel Einbauhöhe der Rahmen geeignet ist (06). Die Lyric aus dem 07´er muss ja dicke passen, vermute mal nicht, dass die etwas an der Geometrie geändert haben. Die Pike ist zwar immer noch super, ein paar cm mehr wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Puschel78 (30. Juli 2007)

@Mr.Dark, lt. Ghost ist der ERT Rahmen für 2cm mehr Federweg Konzipieret, daher kann man ohne bedenken eine RS Lyrik in das 06ér ERT einbauen. (Hab ich mir auch vorgenommen, doch fehlt das Kleingeld.. ) Max. Federweg am ERT beträgt somit 160mm. (Dann siehts aber übel aus mit der Garantie, oder??)


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (30. Juli 2007)

Also ich fahre eine M. 66 mit 170mm Stahlfeder-federweg (das ist DEFINITIV anders als Luft ). Außerdem hab ich immer noch den original Steuersatz drin und bis heute ist da nix passiert, kein Knarzen, kein KLacken, nix. Ich nehm den aber sicherheitshalber einmal im Monat auseinander um zu fetten und mal nach dem Zustand zu schauen, aber nach wie vor, seit einem halbem Jahr keine Veränderung. Da wirste mit einer Lyrik sicher keine Probleme haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Dark (1. August 2007)

Wie sagt man so schön: "Only steel is real". Werd auch bei ´ner Stahlfeder-Forke bleiben. Mir reicht schon die ewige abstimmung des Dämpfers auf die jeweilige Tour.

Die Garantie auf den Rahmen müsste Erhalten bleiben, wenn der Rahmen für entsprechend mehr Federweg ausgelegt ist, solange man dies in einer Werkstatt durchführen lässt.

@flovs:

Erkenne ich das richtig auf deinen Bildern, ist der Dämpfer oben nur mit einem Gummiring auf einer Seite an der Aufnahme montiert???

So, go with the flow.


----------



## S.D. (1. August 2007)

Mr.Dark schrieb:


> Ist der Lack bei der ´07 Version eigentlich besser?
> 
> Der 07´er Rahmen ist nicht lackiert - er ist eloxiert, was wesentlich haltbarer und unempfindlicher ist.
> Das Midseason-Modell ist jedoch auch nur nasslackiert.
> ...


----------



## camajoe (3. August 2007)

Ich habe ja nach wie vor Probleme mit meinem ERT 7500 Mod. 2006. Nachdem im  Mai 07 mein Rahmen kostenlos von Ghost getauscht wurde ( Garantie ),aufgrund eines Lagerschadens ( Hauptlager nahe des Tretlagers) und nun das selbe Lager wieder defekt ist, habe ich solch ein Zirkus bei meinem Händler gemacht, dass wiederum Ghost mir ein Testbike bis auf weiteres zur Verfügung stellt. An diesem Testbike ist eine FOX Talas 36 RC 2 verbaut. Die hat 160mm. Kann mir also nicht vorstellen das dies die Garantie beeinflusst. Denn dann würden die solch eine Gabel nicht an einem Testbike verbauen.


----------



## Greenman (4. August 2007)

Eine Bekannte von mir hat sich das Ghost AMR LT (ERT Rahmen) gekauft und der 
neue X-Fusion Ghost Custom Setup Dämpfer funktioniert viel besser als die alte Version.

Der Hinterbau hat jetzt auch mehr Platz für breite Reifen.

Mann oder Frau bekommt beim Ghost AMR LT viele nette 2008 Parts für wenig Geld 

Ist sogar schon die neue Magura Louise BAT verbaut.

MfG der Greenman

PS:Bild siehe Fotos.


----------



## Hopi_muc (6. August 2007)

Servus zusammen, 
hab mir im Frühjahr auch ein ERT7500 geholt (2007). Das schicke schwarze wie oben. Prinzipiell bin ich bisher top zufrieden, Ausstattung ist echt super, allerdings nerven mich zwei Dinge ein wenig:

-beim 2007er lässt sich trotz durchgehendem Sattelrohr die Sattelstütze nicht sonderlich weit einfahren, da das Rohr innen auf der Höhe des Dämpfers verstärkt ist. Sind ca. 270mm bis dahin. Wenn man sich schön an die Vorschrift hält muss die Sattelstütze aber immer min. 150mm drin bleiben. Sprich ich hab nur 120mm Hub. ziemlich beschieden für ein Enduro, bei dem man ja bergab auch mal das Ding ganz runterstellen möchte. War das beim 2006er auch schon so? Wenn die das Rohr von Außen verstärkt hätten, wäre das viel lockerer. Kann man optisch sicher auch gut lösen.  

-außerdem hat sich bei mir letztens beim Einfedern das Schaltseil an der Sattelklemme eingehängt. Zieht dann beim Ausfedern ordentlich am Schaltseil und Schaltwerk. So eine Schei**!   Seil war hin, aber zum Glück das Schaltwerk nich. Auch irgendwie ein Konstruktionsfehler. Wenn mans vorher weiß, kann man ja mal vrbeugend die Sattelklemme umdrehen, dann siehts besser aus.

Soviel mal zu meinen Erfahrungen. Achja, die erste DT Swiss 5.1 ist auch schon hin. Naja, hoffentlich hält die zweite besser. In diesem Sinne... nie die Hoffnung aufgeben.


----------



## kailer (7. August 2007)

Hopi_muc schrieb:


> -beim 2007er lässt sich trotz durchgehendem Sattelrohr die Sattelstütze nicht sonderlich weit einfahren, da das Rohr innen auf der Höhe des Dämpfers verstärkt ist. Sind ca. 270mm bis dahin. Wenn man sich schön an die Vorschrift hält muss die Sattelstütze aber immer min. 150mm drin bleiben. Sprich ich hab nur 120mm Hub. ziemlich beschieden für ein Enduro, bei dem man ja bergab auch mal das Ding ganz runterstellen möchte. War das beim 2006er auch schon so?



Beim 2005er jedenfalls war's noch nicht so. Das 2006er dürfte was das betrifft, identisch sein. 
12 cm Hub wären mir auch zu wenig. Und das bei einem durchgehenden Sitzrohr, echt bescheuert. Da hilft wohl nur eine Teleskopsattelstütze.

Meine Probleme mit Luftdämpfern, Tourengeometrie und labilem Hinterbau gehören übrigens der Vergangenheit an, seit ich mein 2005er ERT 7500 verkauft und damit ersetzt habe:


----------



## Puschel78 (7. August 2007)

Hopi_muc schrieb:


> -beim 2007er lässt sich trotz durchgehendem Sattelrohr die Sattelstütze nicht sonderlich weit einfahren, da das Rohr innen auf der Höhe des Dämpfers verstärkt ist. Sind ca. 270mm bis dahin. Wenn man sich schön an die Vorschrift hält muss die Sattelstütze aber immer min. 150mm drin bleiben. Sprich ich hab nur 120mm Hub. ziemlich beschieden für ein Enduro, bei dem man ja bergab auch mal das Ding ganz runterstellen möchte. War das beim 2006er auch schon so? Wenn die das Rohr von Außen verstärkt hätten, wäre das viel lockerer. Kann man optisch sicher auch gut lösen.
> *
> Das Problem habe ich bei dem 2006ér Model auch, echt übel. *
> 
> -außerdem hat sich bei mir letztens beim Einfedern das Schaltseil an der Sattelklemme eingehängt. Zieht dann beim Ausfedern ordentlich am Schaltseil und Schaltwerk. So eine Schei**!   Seil war hin, aber zum Glück das Schaltwerk nich. Auch irgendwie ein Konstruktionsfehler. Wenn mans vorher weiß, kann man ja mal vrbeugend die Sattelklemme umdrehen, dann siehts besser aus.



B]Genau das Problem hat ich auch, musste n komplett neuen Zug legen. Der liegt nun aber so, dass da nix mehr schief gehen kann.
Außerdem scharben die Schaltzüge den Lack von den Schweißstelln..[/B]


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (7. August 2007)

Das Lackproblem hab ich durch solche durchsichtigen Aufkleber aus dem Shop gelöst. Da schabts nix mehr weg und man sieht keine störenden Kleber. kostet so um die 3 Euro (ein ganzer Satz mit allen möglichen Problemstellen-Klebern) und hält wunderbar!


----------



## Puschel78 (8. August 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> Das Lackproblem hab ich durch solche durchsichtigen Aufkleber aus dem Shop gelöst. Da schabts nix mehr weg und man sieht keine störenden Kleber. kostet so um die 3 Euro (ein ganzer Satz mit allen möglichen Problemstellen-Klebern) und hält wunderbar!




Hab die Züge alle neu verlegt und zwar so, dass nix mehr scharben kann. Ist aber nu zu spät, der Lack ist im A...


----------



## silberfische (11. August 2007)

Hopi_muc schrieb:


> ...
> -außerdem hat sich bei mir letztens beim Einfedern das Schaltseil an der Sattelklemme eingehängt. Zieht dann beim Ausfedern ordentlich am Schaltseil und Schaltwerk. So eine Schei**!   Seil war hin, aber zum Glück das Schaltwerk nich. Auch irgendwie ein Konstruktionsfehler. Wenn mans vorher weiß, kann man ja mal vrbeugend die Sattelklemme umdrehen, dann siehts besser aus...


Dieses Problem gibt es auch bereits seit dem 2005er Modell. Am 2006er hab ich mir dann den hinteren Schalthebel zerstört. Schaltzug war selbstverständlich samt Hülle auch kaputt, Schaltwerk war noch in Ordnung.
So hab ich das jetzt gelöst:






Wenn man sich die Scheuerspuren am "Klemmkragen" anschaut, hat der Schaltzug vorher des öfteren da oben gescheuert.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathmos (11. August 2007)

Bist du sicher das bei dieser Lösung der Schaltzug nicht in einem zu starkem Winkel abknickt nachdem er früher ja so weit nach oben verschoben wurde?

würde dann ja sterben auf raten bedeuten...


----------



## silberfische (12. August 2007)

mathmos schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das bei dieser Lösung der Schaltzug nicht in einem zu starkem Winkel abknickt nachdem er früher ja so weit nach oben verschoben wurde?
> 
> würde dann ja sterben auf raten bedeuten...



Ich hab mal ohne Luft im Dämpfer den Hinterbau komplett komprimiert. Wenn der Hinterbau einfedert, ist die Kurve des Zuges sicherlich nicht optimal. Aber lieber so, als einen zerstörten Schaltzug (oder evtl. noch mehr). Allerdings habe ich bei ruppigem Gelände öfters das Problem, dass das Schaltwerk springt. Deshalb liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass es durch die enge Schaltzugkurve zu "Ghostshifts" (passend zum Bike) kommt  .
Evtl. werde ich es mal probieren, die Außenhülle am Hinterbau durchgehend zu verlegen (also direkt vom Oberrohr ans Schaltwerk). Dadurch könnte man den Schaltzug etwas weiter unten am Hinterbau befestigen (Kabelbinder).

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## mathmos (13. August 2007)

@ silberfische: den schaltzug hier richtig zu verlegen und dennoch zu befestigen dürfte kaum möglich sein.
solange der dämpfer nicht regelmäßig voll durch schlägt müßte das aber doch so funktionieren.
wie lange hast du das den schon so?

für alle die des neuere model fahren sollten mal hier reinschauen

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/endverbraucherinfo.php


----------



## silberfische (16. August 2007)

mathmos schrieb:


> @ silberfische: den schaltzug hier richtig zu verlegen und dennoch zu befestigen dürfte kaum möglich sein.
> solange der dämpfer nicht regelmäßig voll durch schlägt müßte das aber doch so funktionieren.
> wie lange hast du das den schon so?


Ich hab das jetzt bestimmst schon 2 Monate so, allerdings bin ich in der Zeit gerade 2x mit dem Ghost gefahren... 
Langzeiterfahrungen kann ich dann in nem Jahr liefern  

Achja, hab gerade noch ein Bild bei komplett komprimiertem Dämpfer gemacht. So siehts aus:






Nicht unbedingt optimal, aber besser als abgerissen.

Stefan


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. August 2007)

weis jemand ob für das ghost ert 5500 doppelbrückengabeln offiziel frei gegeben sind


----------



## Puschel78 (16. August 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> weis jemand ob für das ghost ert 5500 doppelbrückengabeln offiziel frei gegeben sind



Nein, ist es nicht. Steht auf der Ghost Seite unter FAQ´s.


----------



## silberfische (16. August 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> weis jemand ob für das ghost ert 5500 doppelbrückengabeln offiziel frei gegeben sind



Findest du das nicht etwas heftig? Ich glaube, da passt das ganze Bike nicht dazu (ok, kommt auf  den Federweg an, aber 150mm DC macht ja gar keinen Sinn).
Ich überlege auch gerade, mir ne neue Gabel zu holen. Auch wenn mir z.B. die 66 gut gefällt, finde ich sie fürs Enduro fast etwas schwer. Bei mir wird es evtl. eine MZ AllMountain SL werden. Die hat 120 bis 160mm, ich denke das passt.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Puschel78 (16. August 2007)

Würd bei mir auch gern ne andere Gabel drauf packen, dachte an die Rock Shox Lyrik. Fehlt mir aber leider zur Zeit die Kohle....


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. August 2007)

dachte an eine boxxer ride kann ich auf 160 mm fahren und für nen freerider benutzend er nach dem ghost kommen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberfische (16. August 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> dachte an eine boxxer ride kann ich auf 160 mm fahren und für nen freerider benutzend er nach dem ghost kommen wird



OK, hab mich bis jetzt weniger mit DC-Gabel beschäftigt. Wenn du natürlich vor hast, die Gabel später in ein anderes Bike zu bauen, macht die Überlegung natürlich Sinn. Die 160mm sollten meiner Meinung nach kein Problem sein (die 2007er werden ja auch mit 160mm Gabel geliefert - zumindest das 9000). Ob die vom 2006er aufs 2007er noch was an der Geometrie geändert haben  . 
Deshalb wüsste ich nicht, was gegen die Boxxer Ride spricht (auch wenn Ghost was gegen DC-Gabeln am ERT hat).

Stefan


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (17. August 2007)

Wie wärs denn mit der neuen 55 von MZ ? Die würd mir ja gut gefallen.


----------



## Reitermaniac (17. August 2007)

ich weis ja nicht was es für ein problem geben soll nur weils en doppelbrückengabel is .....


----------



## kuka.berlin (17. August 2007)

Die Kräfte werden bei einer DC-Gabel anders in das Steuerrohr geleitet als bei einer SC-Gabel!
Frag mich jetzt nicht genau wie, aber bei einer DC-Gabel sollter daher der Steuerrohrbereich stabiler ausgelegt sein!


----------



## Mr.Dark (17. August 2007)

Gibt es nicht Steuersätze, welche eine längere Einbautiefe haben? Hab leider nicht den Bike Workshop zur Hand, hab die Teile darin aber gesehen. Müssten die entstehenden Kräfte ja besser abfangen um eine Beeinflussung des Steuerrohrs abzufangen. Für Doppelbrückengabeln wohl eine Alternative.


----------



## kuka.berlin (17. August 2007)

Das trifft aber dann leider nicht auf semi-integrierte Steuersätze zu, die haben so alle relativ die gleiche Einpresstiefe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberfische (17. August 2007)

Tse_Tse_Fly schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit der neuen 55 von MZ ? Die würd mir ja gut gefallen.



Gibts die auch schon irgend wo käuflich zu erwerben?

Außerdem denke ich, dass sie (die 55) deutlich teurer sein wird, als eine reduzierte 2007er AM.

Stefan


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. August 2007)

sagt mal. wisst ihr noch wieviel federweg der x-fusion nominell hat??
ich komm auf keinen grünen zweig mehr....

und die chancen stehn gut, dass ich das  mistding verkaufen kann.
(mit mistding mein ich natürlich den total beschissenen rahmen...)


----------



## kalle100 (29. August 2007)

tach zusammen,

bin auch einer von denen dem die dämpferschraube gebrochen ist. allerdings hab ich ein viel größeres problem mit der mittleren wippenschraube. die ist auch kaputt und jetzt brauch ich nen neue. wo ausser bei ghost kann ich so eine erwerben?
 ert 5700 bj. 2006

danke für schnelle hilfe


----------



## roeb (29. August 2007)

mir sind auch schon alle beide gebrochen, die in der Mitte und die am Dämpfer (erster Urlaubstag im Össiland) ... Habe beide durch meinen Händler bekommen der hat die von Ghost. Die kennen das Problem in und auswendig und musst glaube auch nix für zahlen. Der Typ beim Support ist der in Ordnung 

PS: weis einer auf die schnelle wie groß die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer fürs 06er ERT war? Finde auf der Homepage nix mehr zum 06er


----------



## kalle100 (29. August 2007)

StadtPomeranze schrieb:


> mir sind auch schon alle beide gebrochen, die in der Mitte und die am Dämpfer (erster Urlaubstag im Össiland) ... Habe beide durch meinen Händler bekommen der hat die von Ghost. Die kennen das Problem in und auswendig und musst glaube auch nix für zahlen. Der Typ beim Support ist der in Ordnung
> 
> PS: weis einer auf die schnelle wie groß die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer fürs 06er ERT war? Finde auf der Homepage nix mehr zum 06er



danke für die schnelle antwort, das ich das von ghost bekomme weiss ich aber woher noch. ghost ist grad auf der eurobike, da arbeiten die nicht wirklich.

einbaulänge dämpfer müsste 190mm sein


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. August 2007)

ja-190 mm!
aber wieviel federweg hat das teil????


----------



## roeb (29. August 2007)

bekommst es auch in jeden gut sortierten Schraubenhandel. Gibs eigentlich in jeder größeren Stat, bzw wenn dies net haben fertigen dies bis zum nächsten Tag an. Zumindest is das in meinen Schraubenhandel hier so, aber kostet auch entsprechend.


----------



## kalle100 (30. August 2007)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ja-190 mm!
> aber wieviel federweg hat das teil????



federweg 145mm!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. August 2007)

@kalle100: merce dir!!!


----------



## Megaman_AT (30. August 2007)

hab mir vor kurzem eine "all-mountain 2 eta 07" (160mm) in mein ert 06 eingebaut und es funktioniert wunderbar. hab nur einen flacheren vorbau montiert (truvativ husselfelt mit 0°).

auch wenn die pike in allen zeitschriften in den himmel gelobt wird muss ich sagen dass die marzocchi doch deutlich besser funktioniert. ein traum.

der x-fusion dämpfer musste auch einem manitou stahlfeder-dämpfer seinen platz freimachen -> kein vergleich. 10x besser. scheiss aufs geweicht.


hab noch eine frage an die ert-spezialisten: hat schon versucht den 190er dämpfer durch einen 200er zu ersetzen? bzw würden sich dadurch probleme ergeben?

PS: die all mountain 2 gibts zur zeit bei actionsports um 349 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (30. August 2007)

@megaman_at

Ich fahre hinten einen 200mm Fox Dhx. Veränderung: der Steuerwinkel wird steiler, du sitzt ein bischen steiler auf dem Rad. Das Problem gleich ich durch eine MZ 66 aus, dadurch ist die Geo wie vorher. Probleme mit Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers hab ich Keine. Garantie geht aber flöten (gabs bei Ghost schon mal eine???)


----------



## Megaman_AT (31. August 2007)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> @megaman_at
> 
> Ich fahre hinten einen 200mm Fox Dhx. Veränderung: der Steuerwinkel wird steiler, du sitzt ein bischen steiler auf dem Rad. Das Problem gleich ich durch eine MZ 66 aus, dadurch ist die Geo wie vorher. Probleme mit Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers hab ich Keine. Garantie geht aber flöten (gabs bei Ghost schon mal eine???)



danke für die info. wenn du mir noch sagen könntest, wie viel hub du fährst oder wie viel möglich ist (5,5 oder ist bei 5 schluss) bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden.  

LG Megaman_AT


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. September 2007)

sua - vakafft is-dei hur'!! sol si wer aners damid rumeachan!!

i winsch aich nu wos!!
hois und baabruch! pfiat enk-seers!


----------



## lago_freerider (15. September 2007)

Hallo, das könnte für euch interessant sein - falls ihr Probleme mit gebrochenen 6 mm Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme habt ...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=68856&sort=1&cat=8&page=1

Gruß, Oli


----------



## Tron_77 (21. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre ein Ghost Enduro RT 5500.
Die Dämpferschrauben wurden mittlerweile ausgetauscht, das Problem ist ja bekannt.
Ausserdem wurde vor einigen Monaten im Zuge der Rückrufaktion eine der Wippen incl. Schraube ausgetauscht.
Nun ist folgendes passiert:
Mein Bike "knackte" nach der letzten Tour, heute habe ich mal nach der Ursache gesucht (und sie recht schnell gefunden)...
Der Kopf der Schraube, welche die Wippen mit dem Rahmen verbindet, ist abgeschoren!!! Halt der Grund, warum eine der Wippen und die Schraube (bei einem Ghosthändler) ausgetauscht wurde!!!
Nicht zu glauben, oder??
Hab eben schon mal ne Mail an einen Ghosthändler in der Nähe geschickt...
Wen es interessiert, hier ein Photo der  "Schraube".
cu


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (26. September 2007)

Bei mir quietscht der Hinterbau mal wieder wie ein alter Schaukelstuhl (genau wie letztes Jahr um diese Zeit, damals wurde dann von Ghost das Hauptlager getauscht).
Ist das bei euch auch so ? 

Ich würde es ja verstehen wenn ich sehr viele Kilometer durch schweres Gelände mit dem Rad fahre dass die Lager schnell verschleissen, aber ich bin eher der Schönwetterfahrer. Außerdem kommt regelmäßig etwas Silikonspray auf die Gelenke. 
Das mit dem Quietschen hat ganz plötzlich angefangen. Es ist so stark dass man mich kommen hört, es klingt als wenn man in einem alten Haus auf altem Holzboden läuft.


----------



## LordSinclair (26. September 2007)

> Bei mir quietscht der Hinterbau mal wieder wie ein alter Schaukelstuhl (genau wie letztes Jahr um diese Zeit, damals wurde dann von Ghost das Hauptlager getauscht).
> Ist das bei euch auch so ?
> 
> Ich würde es ja verstehen wenn ich sehr viele Kilometer durch schweres Gelände mit dem Rad fahre dass die Lager schnell verschleissen, aber ich bin eher der Schönwetterfahrer. Außerdem kommt regelmäßig etwas Silikonspray auf die Gelenke.
> Das mit dem Quietschen hat ganz plötzlich angefangen. Es ist so stark dass man mich kommen hört, es klingt als wenn man in einem alten Haus auf altem Holzboden läuft.



Also ich fahr mein ERT jetzt seit knapp einem Jahr und habe ca. 2500km abgespult. Größtenteils jage ich das Gerät durch unwegsames Gelände und ich bin kein Schönwetterfahrer. Matschtouren hat es schon viele hinter sich (vor allem letztes Jahr im Winter) und Silikon hab ich nie auf die Lager geben. Dennoch kann ich absolut kein Quitschen meines Hinterbaus vernehmen. Das Rad war bisher nur nach 1000km zur 1. Inspektion beim Händler. Der hat (weil irgendwas im Tretlagerbereich knarzte) sämtlichen Schrauben Kupferpaste verpasst, seitdem ist absolut Ruhe. 
Hast du mal mit deinem Händler gesprochen (falls du beim Händler gekauft hast) ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist die Lager mit Silikon einzusprühen? Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt aber wer weiß...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (26. September 2007)

hab auch kein Quietschen bemerkt und ich fahr bei jedem Wetter und 99% im Gelände. könnte ja echt sein, dass das Silikonspray hier fehl am PLatz ist. Vielleicht verdrängt es das Fett in den Lagern oder sowas?


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (27. September 2007)

Laut meinem Händler soll man das so machen. Es ist ja auch nur ein kleiner Sprüher ab und zu. Und in irgendeinem Werkstattbuch hab ich das auch mal gelesen.
Ich denke dass bei mir die Lager zu fest sitzen und deshalb schnell verschleissen. Mal gespannt was mein Händler und Ghost dazu sagen.

Jedenfalls fahre ich nicht mehr als 1000 km pro Jahr mit dem Rad und dann auch immer wenns nicht regnet.
Bei meiner vorletzen Ausfahrt sah mein Rad allerdings aus wie Sau. Und dann nach dem Waschen während meiner letzten Ausfahrt fing es wieder an zu knarzen. Ich wasche aber nur mit nassem Schwamm und Spüli. Also nix Hochdruckstrahl oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (27. September 2007)

mhhhh vielleicht liegts ja am Spüli? Das löst doch sogar eingebranntes Fett von der Pfanne, kann es dann nicht sein, dass das Fett in den Lagern auch leidet?
An mein Rad kommt nur Wasser ran, ich glaub da kann ich garnicht so viel falsch machen, da ich ja auch keinen Hochdruckreiniger benutze.

Bis denne!


----------



## LordSinclair (27. September 2007)

> mhhhh vielleicht liegts ja am Spüli? Das löst doch sogar eingebranntes Fett von der Pfanne, kann es dann nicht sein, dass das Fett in den Lagern auch leidet?


Also wenn das Spülmittel in die Lager kriecht kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es daran liegt. Spülmittel ist ja schließlich fettlösend. Allerdings wirst du ja nicht die Lager mit Spüli reinigen, sondern das gesamte Rad äußerlich mit Spülwasser abwischen oder? Vielleicht kriecht dabei, was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, manchmal etwas Spüli in die Lager und löst so das Fett ? Ich reinige mein Bike wie Ghostbiker auch immer nur mit (warmen) Wasser. Das löst den Schmutz imho absolut hinreichend.


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (28. September 2007)

Hmm. Dann hätte ich aber auch woanders kein Fett mehr hängen. Wenn ich zum Beispiel meinen Schnellspanner hinten öffne kommt immer etwas Fett drauf bevor ich ihn schließe. Und das Fett hängt immer auch etwas aussen am Schnellspanner, auch nach dem Waschen. Und sooooviel Spüli kommt ja auch nicht ins Wasser. Und es betrifft ja auch immer nur das Hauptlager. 

Wie schwer ist es denn das selbst rauszubauen ? Ich mach zwar mittlerweile lieber alles selber am Bike als es vom Händler machen zu lassen, aber an die Lager vom Hinterbau und an die Naben trau ich mich dann doch nicht dran. 

Wenn einer von euch mal sein Hinterbau komplett zerlegt hat wäre es super wenn er mir irgendwie eine Anleitung schicken könnte.


----------



## silberfische (28. September 2007)

Schau doch mal in diesem Thread ab Seite 5 wegen dem Knarz-Problem (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253013&page=5). In Post Nr. 102 hab ich schon mal was dazu geschrieben.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Fzogel (28. September 2007)

Hi zusammen.Das quietschen kommt von der Wippe.Selbst wenn man das Bike komplett zerlegt hat,und mit Fett zusammen gebaut hat(wie bei mir)kommt es nach dem Waschen vor(egal mit oder ohne Dampfstrahler)meisten an der Wippe zum quietschen.Macht einfach dort,wo der Dämpfer an der Wippe befestigt ist einen Spritzer WD40 oder so hin,dann passt des Wieder.
Hab mir mittlerweile ne kleine Dose davon(25 ml)in meinen Bike rucksack rein,weil das quietschen echt nervig ist.
So long...Gruss aus Nürnberg Fritz


----------



## Tse_Tse_Fly (29. September 2007)

silberfische schrieb:


> Schau doch mal in diesem Thread ab Seite 5 wegen dem Knarz-Problem (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253013&page=5). In Post Nr. 102 hab ich schon mal was dazu geschrieben.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stefan





> Hi zusammen.Das quietschen kommt von der Wippe.Selbst wenn man das Bike komplett zerlegt hat,und mit Fett zusammen gebaut hat(wie bei mir)kommt es nach dem Waschen vor(egal mit oder ohne Dampfstrahler)meisten an der Wippe zum quietschen.Macht einfach dort,wo der Dämpfer an der Wippe befestigt ist einen Spritzer WD40 oder so hin,dann passt des Wieder.
> Hab mir mittlerweile ne kleine Dose davon(25 ml)in meinen Bike rucksack rein,weil das quietschen echt nervig ist.
> So long...Gruss aus Nürnberg Fritz




Danke, genau das was Silberfisch schreibt denk ich ist bei mir auch der Fall.
Lagersitze zu klein, Lager zu fest drin.

Aber das mit der Wippe werd ich auch mal testen, obwohl bei mir die Aufnahme am Dämpfer zur Wippe ordentlich abgeschmiert ist. Aber ich werds heut noch mal abschmieren und dann testen.

Danke erst mal für die Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denaturat (9. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute, 

nachdem ich heute mein ERT komplett zerlegt habe um es sauber zumachen und zu fetten, musste ich feststellen, dass die beiden Lager links und rechts an der Hinterradbefestigung im Arsch sind. 

Hat vielleicht schon jemand von Euch diese Lager getauscht und kann mir sagen welche man da braucht??? Ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht aus damit. 

Wie kriege ich die alten Lager raus, wenn ich mir neue besorgt habe. Kriegt man eventuell welche von Ghost???

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## Ghost-FAN (10. Februar 2008)

Welche erts sind davon betroffen???
alle oder nur bis 2006(ich hab ein 2007)
das 2008 ist ja völlig anders...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (10. Februar 2008)

@ denaturat:

Wenn du die Lager an den Ausfallenden meinst, hast du das gleiche Problem, das ich hatte:

Hinterrad ausbauen, Rahmen auf den Boden legen und mit einem HolzstÃ¼ck unterlegen, sodass das Lager frei in der Luft ist und du genÃ¼gend Kraft drauf ausÃ¼ben kannst.
Dann mit einem Gegenstand, der so breit wie das Lager ist und nem Gummihammer das Lager einfach rausschlagen, wie beim MeiÃeln eigendlich. Dann gehste mit den kaputten Lagern (sind insgesamt 4 StÃ¼ck) zu einem MetallwarenhÃ¤ndler ( gibts in jeder Stadt) und besorgst Neue. (Bei Ghost hÃ¤tte ich nur einen kompletten Lagersatz zu 70â¬ bekommen, hab mich da telefonisch erkundigt).
In das Loch, wo die Lager vorher drin waren ein bisl Kupferpaste und dann legst du die Lager in den Rahmen (also ein bisl einklopfen, sodass sie gerade auf dem Loch liegen), Dann mit einer Schraubklemme, oder einem Schraubstock einfach einpressen. Darauf achten, dass sie mittig liegen und du sie nicht schief einpresset, also lieber zu langsam al zu schnell! 

Wenn du es selbst machst, geht aber die Garantie flÃ¶ten! (aber das is bei Ghost eh kein Thema^^)


----------



## denaturat (10. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, wenn man die Lager problemlos bei einem Metallwarenladen kaufen kann, dann sollte es in der Tat nicht das Problem sein. Werde mich dann nächste Woche drum kümmern. 

Michal


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (10. Februar 2008)

ganz problemlos wars bei mir nicht, das sind so kleine Lager, dass si kaum für Maschienen grbraucht werden= die mussten bestellt werden. Der rest ist aber kein Prob. Viel Spass!


----------



## denaturat (10. Februar 2008)

weisst Du vielleicht noch welcher Typ Lager das war ??? Dann könnte ich schon im Voraus bestellen.


Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (11. Februar 2008)

ne sorry, bin mit dem kaputtem Lager dahin und der Händler hats sofort im Katalog gefunden. Es reichen auch schon die Abmessungen, für diese Größe gibts dann noch verschiedene Lagertypen (indusrtie-/Kugel gelagert, blau, gelb, etc^^).
Ich hab die Industrie gelagerten genommen, haben einen blauen Innenring.


----------



## denaturat (15. Februar 2008)

So, 

also falls es jemanden interessiert, die Lager haben folgende Maße:

d: 8mm; D: 16mm; B: 5mm

Es gibt wohl zwei gängige Bezeichnungen für diese Lager: 688 2RS un 628/8 2RS wobei das 2RS jeweils für die Kunsttoffdichtung auf beiden Seiten steht. 

@ ghostbiker5700

Hast Du den Ring zwischen den beiden Lagern auch gewechselt???

Gruß, 

Michal


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (15. Februar 2008)

ne der war noch intakt, den hab ich belassen, das war mir zu blöd, da noch was zu suchen. Hält wunderbar, bis heut ist kein Problem zu erkennen. Viel Spass noch!


----------



## $Jonny$ (18. Februar 2008)

Also bei mir hats heute an meinem ERT 5500 die Wippen am Dämpfer verbogen 
und due schraube gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benutzername333 (15. März 2008)

nach einigen defekten, die ich letzte saison schon mit dem ert hatte, ist mir jetzt schon wieder das schaltwerk abgerissen...^^
ich finde nicht dass ich es hart rannehm und ich pflegs auch echt aber is das normal dass da alle paar wochen was kaputt ist?


----------



## Reitermaniac (15. März 2008)

naja mein rahmen ist über dem tretlager gerissen zumindest kommt es mir vor aber ghost meint da was anderes hmm


----------



## perponche (15. März 2008)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> ...hat Ghost ja sogar eine Rückruf-Aktion gestartet. Kann mir also nicht vorstellen, dass die jetzt auf stur schalten.


Ich schon, was sollte sie davon abhalten? Ghost wurde, wie Ihr wahrscheinlich wisst, von der ACCELL GROUP in Heerenveen NL aufgekauft, das ist Investmentkapital pur bei dem sich alles um Dividenden und Börsenkurse dreht und keiner hat persönlich noch irgendwas mit Bikesport zu schaffen. Nach so einer Anschaffung liegt es in der Logik der Sache, dass der Kaufpreis refinanziert werden muss und dazu wird an allen Ecken und Enden gespart und gestrichen werden, das ist normal. 
http://www.ride.ch/website/news.php?id=3964
Jeder Unternehmenszweig wird von der "corporate governance" in Heerenveen budgetiert, und wenn die das Budget für Kundendienst und Reklamationen bei Ghost um 30 % kürzen, zB, ist das Management von Ghost nur der Fiffi der das exekutieren muss, no chance. Wenn es wirklich weiterbeschäftigt wird, so ein verbales Valium gehört bei einer freundlich/feindlichen Übernahme dazu.
Wer mehr über Accell wissen will, zB das sie den Gewinn für das Geschäftsjahr 2007 um 33 % erhöht haben oder wieviel der Chairman of the Directors Board verdient (über 500.000 Euro) und viele Details der findet alles über die Hintertür hier: www.accell-group.com/uk
PS: sie haben übrigens auch auf Cannondale geboten, haben aber gegenüber Pacific Cycles den kürzeren gezogen.


----------



## Peter K (23. März 2008)

Da passt doch die Werbung von Ghost in MTB 04/08 auf der ersten Seite:

Mit Kohle heizen...mit Service geizen


----------



## fiveelements (24. März 2008)

wusste ich gar nicht. bin völlig platt, weil ich dachte, dass die immer so weiter wurschteln würden, irgendein führungsmensch aus der ghostvergangenheit hat da wohl für sich den durchblick gehabt.

bob fox hat es ähnlich gemacht, der hat aber glaube ich noch ca. 25% der anteile behalten.

es gibt wohl kaum was gierigeres als investmentkapital, das kann man für sich nutzen, sowohl als firmenbesitzer (siehe eben ghost und fox) als auch als käufer, der nun weiß, welche marken er nicht mehr kaufen braucht, da herzblut der firmenchefs mit profitrate vertauscht wurde.

ja und jetzt muss noch irgendeiner erklären, auf welche weise investmentkapital auch nützlich ist und dass etliche firmen sonst nicht überlebt hätten. die wahrheit ist aber doch, dass dann eben lediglich die stille reserve "markenname" ausgeschlachtet wird.

irgendwie kommt mir aber trotzdem auch hier langsam die unterscheidung zwischen gut und böse abhanden.


----------



## pizzamaennle (23. April 2008)

Soo.. bei mir ist nach 1 Jahr auch die Dämpferschraube gebrochen.
Dabei hat die schwinge den Dämpfer beschädigt.

Ab zum Händler, und Ghost ersetzt alles anstandslos.
Neue Schwingenträger, neuer Dämpfer... alles was eben defekt ist.

Ich find den Service eigentlich ganz gut, auch wenn die M6 wohl etwas unterdimensioniert ist.

mFg slu


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (23. April 2008)

würde mich an deiner Stelle erst freuen, wenn das Bike wieder komplett in meinem Keller steht^^ 
Es geht eben mal so, mal so, nicht jeder bekommt die dunkle seite zu sehn.

mein Bike läuft übrigens immer noch, vlt. schick ich ghost ja für 09 meinen Eigenbau, damit die mal neue ideen bekommen.^^
greeets!


----------



## pizzamaennle (23. April 2008)

Hm... ich denke schon das alles klappt.
Teile sind bestellt und sind entweder heute mittag oder erst morgen früh da. Hab dann mein bike am freitag wieder.

wobei es irgendwie nicht sein kann das die Schraube bricht.
Mir ist jedoch schon mal die linke Schraube vom Hinterbau ganz hinten rausgegangen.... 
leider auch abbruch der Tour und glück gehabt das es nicht auf ner abfahrt passiert ist.

Naja.. aber man muss auch sagen:
Duden: MTB --> Teures Material innerhalb kürzerster Zeit verheitzen.
;-)

Schonen tu ich mein Ghost nicht.. für das ist es zu teuer um nur "gut" auszuseen

Gruß Slu


----------



## LDK Rider (23. April 2008)

Mein EVO2 hat jetzt komlett Edelstahlschrauben spendiert bekommen.
Die verbauten Schrauben waren der totale Witz.
Die lange Schraube des Umlenkhebels (M6x70) ist bei mir gebrochen. 
Mein Händler wollte doch tatsächlich bei Ghost eine neue (Mist)Schraube bestellen. Nicht nur mieses Material, sondern auch noch Gewinde bis zur Schraubenmitte obwohl nur wenige mm zum sichern benötigt werden.
Jetzt habe ich Bolzen - keine Baumarktschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Dark (23. April 2008)

Naja,

so schlecht find ich den von euch oben beschriebenen Service von Ghost nun doch nicht. Man sollte bloß einen Händler um die Ecke haben, der das auch schnell und unkompliziert Managen kann. Innerhalb von zwei Tagen ist jedenfalls der Ersatz dagewesen. Die Leutz bei Ghost sind auch nicht die "Unfreundlichkeit" in Person am Telefon, verstehe schon, dass die die Reklamation über den Händler laufen lassen wollen.

Falls sich die Schrauben rausdrehen, ein bisschen Loktide auf das Gewinde, dann hält das und "Handfest" anziehen, keine brachiale Gewalt. Unterdimensioniert sind die eigentlich nicht, die Wippe liegt am Bolzen auf, die Schraube zieht das nur zusammen. Habe mit dem Hinterbau so keine Probleme mehr gehabt. Regelmässiger Check ist trotzdem Ratsam, wie bei allen Gebrauchsgegenständen!

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem neuen Look des aktuellen ERT´s. Mir geht das einfach zu sehr in die FR Richtung, weniger Enduro.

Greetz


----------



## mät__ (23. April 2008)

ja, ich find auch, dass die neuen erts eher freerider sind. Der ERT Rahmen heißt ja jetzt wohl AMR Plus
Die Lackierung schaut dafür hammergeil aus


----------



## Mr.Dark (23. April 2008)

Ja, den 06 Rahmen mit ner flotteren und besseren Lackierung!!!


----------



## Ghost-FAN (16. September 2008)

Hi
bekomm ich einen 2.40 big betty in mein ghost ert9000 von 2007
bitte antwortet...


----------



## Flovs (16. September 2008)

Fahr den Fatalbert 2,35 im 7500er (2007) und da ist noch Platz...
Also müsste es locker gehen!!!


----------



## camajoe (16. September 2008)

Hi!!

Big Betty passt auf jeden Fall. Beim Modell 06 wird es zu knapp. Mein Kumpel hat das Modell 07 und hat auch die Betty drauf. Alles ohne Probleme und massig Platz..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Dark (16. September 2008)

Bleib besser bei 2,35 Reifen. Der Fat Albert ist richtig gut. Fahre zur Zeit den Muddy Marry in 2,35, welcher ein wenig Breiter baut, FA kommt aber wieder drauf, der Rollwiederstand ist mir bei der MM viel zu hoch. Im Sommer klebst du richtig auf dem Asphalt und schwerer ist der auch noch (trotzdem geiler Reifen, bleibt aber auf dem Zweitlaufradsatz)


----------



## Ghost-FAN (16. September 2008)

Seid ihr euch da echt sicher??
Also mit dem albert ist es schon ziemlich eng...(2.35)
hätte halt gerne den 2.4er Big Betty weils den halt nur in 2.4 gibt.


----------



## Reitermaniac (16. September 2008)

naja ich hab nen 06er und hab auch betty gefahren hat geklappt aber habt ihr mal an nen high roller gedacht ? der albert fährt sich mir zu stark ab


----------



## camajoe (17. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Fat Albert in Bezug auf Laufleistung völlig ok. Ca. 1100 bis 1300 Km hatten Sie in der Vergangenheit bei mir gehlaten. Das ist doch nicht schlecht. Zur Zeit habe ich vorne die Muddy Marry drauf: 2,35 Tripple Compound, und ich kann euch sagen, der Grip ist der Hammer. Allerdings stimmt es, daß der Reifen schwerer und auch nen höheren Rollwiderstand hat. Trotzdem werde ich in naher Zukunft den Fat Albert der noch hinten montiert ist, gegen eine Muddy Marry tauschen ( der Herbst ist da und es wird nass im Wald)  )))


----------



## silberfische (17. September 2008)

2,4er Reifen sollte kein Problem sein.

Ich fahre im 06er Rahmen den Advantage 2,4 und den Ardent 2,4:







Im Winter werde ich wieder Swampthing 2,5 und Wetscream 2,5 (vorne) fahren:







Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Ghost-FAN (17. September 2008)

genau deshalb hab ich jetz vor auf big betty zu wechseln.
ist auch schon bestellt...


----------



## camajoe (17. September 2008)

Eines dürft Ihr nicht vergessen. Schwalbe baut etwas breiter auf als z.B Maxxis. Die Betty mit 2,4 ist sogar etwas breiter als der Highroller in der 2,5er Version. Das hat mich und meinen Kumpel ganz schön gewundert als wir diese beiden verglichen haben.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (17. September 2008)

ja egal wenn er nich rein geht schick ich ihn halt zurück oder verkauf einen auf ebay wenn sie ihn nich zurücknehmen...


----------



## Mr.Dark (17. September 2008)

Also der 2,35 MM baut 60mm breit (in 2,5 64 mm). Der alte Fat Albert in 2,35 irgendwas knapp an den 60 mm.

Ich fahre den MM vorne in Goey Glue (geiler Grip) und hinten in der Triple Compound Version. Da brauch ich hinten jedenfalls keinen DH-Schlauch einzuziehen. Wie aber schon geschrieben, für eine Tour ist der mir erstens zu schwer und zweitens klebt der auf dem Boden (im Gefälle aber super). Ich muss ca. 1km bergauf in den Wald treten und hab mal die Zeit mit dem Fat Albert vergleichen, bin da effektiv schneller. Der Schlammbeschuss mit dem MM ist mir auch viel zu hoch.

Trotzdem guter Reifen, wird aber zum Schredden genutzt und nicht für ´ne FR Tour. 

Mit dem neuen Deetracks LR-Satz und dem Fat Albert in der Drahtversion (super günstig, gleiche Performance, der Rundlauf gibt sich nach ca. 100km) spar ich gut über ein Kilo an Gewicht. Im Winter hat ich mit dem FA nur gute Erfahrungen. Auf Schotter muss man den Einschätzen können, da der gerne wegdriftet.

Mit Maxxis hab ich keine Erfahrungen, hab aber vom Swampthing gutes gehört.


----------



## camajoe (18. September 2008)

Hmm. Du schreibst hier von ca. 1 km hochfahren. In der Kombi MM Tripple Compound vorne 2,35 und FA 2,35 Dual Compound hinten bin ich im Juli das Stilfzer Joch gefahren. Klar kostet das bissle mehr Kraft -- dennoch finde ich es nicht zu extrem. Die MM ist meiner Meinung nach in der Tripple Mischung tourentauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Dark (19. September 2008)

Ja, möglich ist es. Finde aber, dass ich mich nicht kaputt Trampeln will. Der Muddy Mary ist meines erachtens ein Wettkampfreifen und bietet sich noch für herrlich flottes Bergabfahren an. 

Würd der mit dem Fat Albert auf einer Gwichtsklasse liegen, würde ich den MM vorziehen, durch den Fat Albert spare ich aber gut 600g. 

Für ein Enduro/Light FR (oder wie man die Bikes heute wohl nennt, wohl eher All Mountain, aufgrund des Federweges ) spricht noch klar der Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber einem ausgewachsenem Downhiller/Freerider.

Mit dem Fat Albert hab ich in Ligurien gut 1300hm bergauf am Stück vernichtet, war zwar nicht der schnellste der Truppe, lag aber längen vor den reinen FR mit der entsprechenden Bereifung (Big Betty). Bergab hielt es sich fast die Waage, obwohl der Durschlagsschutz war/ist bei FA definitiv geringer (1 Snakebite in einer Woche, ansonsten nichts). 

Überlassen wir mal die Reifenwahl den persönlichen Geschmack . Werd jedenfalls mal schauen, dass ich den neuen Fat Albert mir besorge, wenn ich den irgendwo mal günstig sehe.


----------



## endhirn (19. September 2008)

Hey Leute,
wie ich bereits gelesen habe, gab es viel Ärger mit Ghost und leider hat es nun auch mich erwischt.
Mein Bruder hat mir sein, seehr wenig gefahrenes, Ghost Enduro 7500 '05 überlassen.
Da er ziemlich leicht ist und auch sehr wenig gefahren ist, hatte er keinen Probleme mit dem Bike.
Nachdem ich das Bike jetzt nutze, habe ich die hier im Thread bereits besprochenen Probleme entdeckt.
Soll heißen:
-Inbusschraube an der Umlenkung verbiegt sich
-Hinterbau schlägt am Sitzrohr an

Was ich mich nun frage ist, ob ich Kontakt mit Ghost aufnehmen und auf eine Lösung bestehen soll/kann?
Wie gesagt handelt es sich um ein 2005er Modell, wobei die Mängel eben erst jetzt zum Vorschein getreten sind.


----------



## Mr.Dark (20. September 2008)

endhirn schrieb:


> -Hinterbau schlägt am Sitzrohr an



Dämpfer auf dein Gewicht einstellen. Entweder mehr Luft rein, oder die Feder tauschen. Beim 06 schlägt scheuert sich der Hinterbau an der Führung für den Bowdenzug für den Umwerfer ab. Werde den mal bei der nächsten Wechselaktion kürzen und Rahmennah verlegen.



endhirn schrieb:


> Was ich mich nun frage ist, ob ich Kontakt mit Ghost aufnehmen und auf eine Lösung bestehen soll/kann



Such dir einen Ghost-Händler, findest du auf der Ghost Seite, oder geh dorthin, wo das Rad gekauft wurde. Ghost wickelt nichts mit Endkunden ab, nur mit Händlern. Dafür geht das aber herrlich schnell vonstatten. Auf E-Mails wird aber recht flott geantwortet.



endhirn schrieb:


> Wie gesagt handelt es sich um ein 2005er Modell, wobei die Mängel eben erst jetzt zum Vorschein getreten sind



Sollte eigentlich Problemlos vonstatten gehen, wenn du nur den Bolzen und die Schraube haben möchtest. Besorg dir aber besser einen neuen Lagersatz und lass den alten tauschen (ca. 30 Euro für die Lager+Schrauben+etc. und noch die Arbeitszeit in der Werkstatt, könnte insgesamt dann auf 120 - 130 Euro kommen), hängt aber davon ab, wieviele KM das Rad schon gelaufen ist und unter welchen Bedingungen. 

Hab letztens die Lager tauschen lassen, und siehe da, die Neuen waren bessere, als die, die verbauten waren.


----------



## endhirn (20. September 2008)

Ok schon mal danke für die Tipps.
Aber nochmal zu der Geschichte mit dem Sitzrohr, es ist ein Manitou Swinger 4-Way als Luftdämpfer verbaut.
Eingestellt habe ich den bereits, nur besteht folgendes Problem.
Bevor der Dämpfer durchschlägt, also komplett einfedert - schlägt schon vorher der Hinterbau an das Sitzrohr und das darf ja eigentlich nicht sein.
Verhindern kann ich das im Moment nur, indem ich den Dämpfer mit sehr hoher Progression fahre, was aber auch nicht das Optimum ist.


----------



## silberfische (20. September 2008)

Mr.Dark schrieb:


> Dämpfer auf dein Gewicht einstellen. Entweder mehr Luft rein, oder die Feder tauschen. Beim 06 schlägt scheuert sich der Hinterbau an der Führung für den Bowdenzug für den Umwerfer ab. Werde den mal bei der nächsten Wechselaktion kürzen und Rahmennah verlegen.


Das kannst du beim 2005er vergessen! Außer du pumpst den Dämpfer so hart auf, dass du vielleicht noch 10% SAG hast und stellst den Dämpfer auf maximale Progression. Allerdings kann man so nicht mehr fahren... Weitere Möglichkeit wäre einen 200mm langen Dämpfer einbauen und eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg. Ghost wollte mir damals den 200er Dämpfer andrehen, aber ohne die Gabel zu tauschen. Aber dann kannst du mit dem Bike echt nicht mehr fahren (Lenkwinkel viel zu steil).



Mr.Dark schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich Problemlos vonstatten gehen, wenn du nur den Bolzen und die Schraube haben möchtest. Besorg dir aber besser einen neuen Lagersatz und lass den alten tauschen (ca. 30 Euro für die Lager+Schrauben+etc. und noch die Arbeitszeit in der Werkstatt, könnte insgesamt dann auf 120 - 130 Euro kommen), hängt aber davon ab, wieviele KM das Rad schon gelaufen ist und unter welchen Bedingungen.


Was soll ihm der neue Lagersatz bringen, wenn sich der Bolzen am Dämpfer verbiegt? Solange die Lager nicht defekt sind (was man aber unter Umständen erst merkt, wenn der Rahmen zerlegt ist) würde ich sie nicht tauschen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## endhirn (20. September 2008)

Also einzige Möglichkeit ein längerer Dämpfer, ok.
Und von was für einer Einbaulänge der Gabel reden wir?


----------



## Mr.Dark (20. September 2008)

silberfische schrieb:


> Was soll ihm der neue Lagersatz bringen, wenn sich der Bolzen am Dämpfer verbiegt? Solange die Lager nicht defekt sind (was man aber unter Umständen erst merkt, wenn der Rahmen zerlegt ist) würde ich sie nicht tauschen.



Ja, war auch nur ein Vorschlag. Bei meinem Rad waren die Lager im Eimer, also hab ich es machen lassen. 

Zu dem Bolzen, ist das die alte zweiteilige Buchse, durch die der geführt wird, oder die Einteilige Buchse. Dann hätten wir dort auch schon das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (21. September 2008)

GTRulez schrieb:


> Hi wollte Euch nur mal meine Kiste zeigen.
> Gruss und ein Frohes Neues und problemfreies Jahr!!!



so hab grad dass gefunden und das sollte meine frage beantworten ob ein 2.4er big betty ins ghost geht.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (21. September 2008)

ein 2.4 reifen geht schon in den ghost hinterbau rein, nur schleift das in schnellen kurven ziemlich an der kettenstrebe, find ich suboptimal.

wegen dem anschlagendem hinterbau: ich hab meinen rahmen damals gegen einen aktuellen getauscht bekommen, das problem wurde ja gelöst, solltest das mal mit deinem händler zwecks garantie bereden. Die schraube würde ich (habe ich) gegen einen m8 Bolzen tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endhirn (21. September 2008)

Ja die kommende Woche werde ich mal mein Händler vor Ort besuchen um die Sache mal in Angriff zu nehmen.
Der anschlagende Hinterbau ist mit dem verbauten Dämpfer mal eine völlige Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (23. September 2008)

die big bettys sind da und passen sehr gut rein...
ich find iwie sehen die sogar kleiner aus...naja werds später mal noch genauer anschaun...


----------



## Ghost-FAN (23. September 2008)

So jetz hab ich mal Fotos für die anderen gemacht die evtl auch den reifen einbauen wollen...
















Also der passt super rein...


----------



## camajoe (24. September 2008)

Seit dem Modelljahr 2007 ist der Hinterbau auch etwas breiter gebaut. Im 2006 Rahmen wird es sehr eng und wie schon oft beschrieben kann der Reifen dann in schnellen engen Kurven am Rahmen streifen. Aber wenn es bei dir jatzt so passt dann ist es ja supie..


----------



## Ghost-FAN (24. September 2008)

Ja passt aber iwie bekomm ich ihn an einer Stelle nich ganz auf gerade drauf heißt beide eiern.
Was hilft am besten um ihn doch noch richtig aufzuziehen??
Hab mal die SuFu bemüht aber da sagt halt jeder was anderes...
Ich hab gehört man kann des zeug von Schwalbe nehmen (will aber nix kaufen es sei denn es geht nich anders) dann gibts noch Spüli, Alkohol usw.
Was is gut?
Ich will nicht dass es mir dann alle 2 tage des Ventil abreisst.

Danke schonmal.

Gruß
GHOST-Fan


----------



## pizzamaennle (25. September 2008)

Sooo.. mir is auf dem Querweg wiedermal ein Lager hinten rechts ausgeschlagen. Hat 2-3mm Spiel. Meine Felge hat auch nen Schuss bekommen, bzw. diese ******* Shimano Narbe die verbaut ist.

man man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camajoe (25. September 2008)

Wenn beide eiern ist das nicht so toll. Probiere mal die Reifen mit max. erlaubten Druck zu befüllen und eine Weile so zu lassen. Danach wieder auf gewünschten druck zu reduzieren und nochmals auf Rund- und Planlauf prüfen. Hatte bei meinem Albert geholfen..


----------



## Mr.Dark (26. September 2008)

Drahtreifen?


----------



## Ghost-FAN (26. September 2008)

Nein 08er Big Betty in 2,4 Falt Triple compound...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (26. September 2008)

hatte das selbe Problem mit den big bettys. Da gibts mehrere Lösungsvorschläge:

1) Den Reifen richtig dick aufpumpen und ne Nacht so stehen lassen (3.5 bar)
2) den reifen nur zur Hälfte aufpumpen (ca. 1 bar) und ihn dann ganz penibel zurecht drücken auf der Felge.
3) Wie von dir schon gesagt, das Schwalbe zeugs. Wenn du diese Lösung versuchst, dann nimm nur das Zeug von Schwalbe! Spüli mit Wasser löst sich nicht vollständig auf, das heißt, dein Reifen beginnt bei starken Bremsungen zu wandern und irgendwann reißt dein Ventil ab. Für Auto reifen gibt es sowas ähnliches, aber da haste das gleiche Problem. 

Bei mir hat die 3. Variante am Besten gefunzt, außerdem kostet das Schwalbe Zeugs nicht die Welt und es reicht für geschätzte 30 reifenwechsel ohne Stress. hier noch mal ein Link, wie das Zeug aussieht  und ne Anleitung:

http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/fahrrad/zubehoer/montage/


----------



## Mr.Dark (26. September 2008)

Schleppst du das Montage Fluid im Rucksack mit? Da ist mir ein Drahtreifen lieber. Der Sitz einmal aufgezogen.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (26. September 2008)

Danke schonmal.
ich denk nich dass man des immer mitnehmen muss weil selbst wenn der eiert kommt man noch bis nach hause...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (27. September 2008)

ne, das nehm ich nicht mit, der reifen lässt sich nach ner zeit auch ohne das zeug sehr gut aufziehen.


----------



## Mr.Dark (27. September 2008)

Naja, mir sind die Drahtreifen halt lieber. Zwar nicht die Spitze in der Entwicklung, sperrig auch noch, aber ich frag mich manchmal, ob die ganzen Beschreibungen und Fähigkeiten der Reifen überhaupt genug rausholen, um den Preis zu rechtfertigen. Ich persönlich muss alle 3 Monate den Hinterreifen wechseln und so jedes halbe Jahr den Vorderen.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi
ich schon wieder! Ich hab ein problem mit der schraube von dem hauptlager neben dem tretlager!!
Ich wollt letztens mal alle lager kontrollieren und da mal putzen und hab das rad komplett auseinander gebaut.
Leider is mir dann beim zusammenbauen der 5er inbus kaputt gegangen!!
Das Fachgeschäft bzw. ghost will mir den kompletten schraubensatz für 70 euro andrehen(ich glaub da sin auch noch die lager dabei...)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal provisorisch 8 mm schrauben aus dem baumarkt geholt.
Die haben eine festigkeit von 8.8 (glaub ich zumindest) nur leider sind sie nur stahl verzinkt und der kopf is etwas zu groß.
Jetzt wollt ich fragen ob mir nich jemand die original schraube verkaufen könnte oder sie meinetwegen irgendwie anders zukommen lassen kann.

Anbei hab ich bilder von der originalschraube und dem ersatz gemacht...




Das is die original




links die originale rechts die ausm baumarkt




Beide von der Seite 

Wäre echt dankbar für die schraube...

Gruß Markus


----------



## Fzogel (7. März 2009)

Servus zusammen....Habe keine Probleme mehr.Hab mir das Giant Trance X2 geholt und bin SUPER zufrieden...
Gruss aus Nürnberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flovs (7. März 2009)

Hola Mitleidende....
Kann mir jetzt jemand nen Tip geben, wie ich das Knacken aus meinem Hinterbau weg bekomm?
Ich hab schon gelesen, was da die ganze Zeit los war bei euch...
Also es sind dann wohl die Lager im Hinterbau, expliziet sicher die Hauptlager...
Muss ich mir jetzt von den Halsabschneidern von Ghost nen ganzen Satz für den Hinterbau bestellen oder gibt es da nen anderen weg?!?!!?
Mit detten werd ich das ja nicht weg bekommen....oder?!?!?
Vielen Dank.
Gruß Flo


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. März 2009)

Flovs schrieb:


> ...
> Also es sind dann wohl die Lager im Hinterbau, expliziet sicher die Hauptlager...



Bau doch einfach die Schwinge ab! Auf den Lagern steht die genau Bezeichnung!
Es sind im Übrigen vier Stück je zwei auf jeder Seite!

edit:
Soweit is es noch in Erinnerung hab, müsste es ein 61803 RS2 Rillenkugellager sein (26x17x5)!
Die vier Stück kannste dir ja dann im Metallhandel besorgen o.a. mal im Netz schauen, da wirst du mit Sicherheit fündig.

 kuka


----------



## Flovs (7. März 2009)

Ach....die Teile bekommt man ganz normal im Internet?
Sind das keine spezialanfertigungen?
Also ich hab mal im Netz geschaut...
Aber nix gefunden?
Hast Du nen guten Link oder Tip für mich?


----------



## kuka.berlin (8. März 2009)

Hier 

Aber ohne Gewähr! Schau wie gesagt nochmal bei dir nach!

Ansonsten: Google bietet auch eine Produktsuche!


----------



## Flovs (8. März 2009)

Sau stark...
Danke....
Auf jeden fall werd ich die mal ausbauen...so oder so....
dann seh ich ja ob es die hier sind.....
Das wär echt geil, wenn man den Ghosthändler so umgehen könnte!!!
Also am Montag wird ausgebaut....
Wenn ich mehr weiß, dann sag ich Dir bescheid obs richtig war...
Also vielen Dank noch mal...
Flo


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (8. März 2009)

@flovs:
Musst aber beachten, dass deine Garantie verfliegt, wenn du sowas selbst machst und andere Teile, als die von Ghost verwendest. Aber wenn dus dir zutraust, dann isses billiger das selbst zu machen, außerdem bekommst du im Fachhandel besser gedichtete Lager als die von ghost.


----------



## Flovs (8. März 2009)

Ach....die hab ich eh nich mehr....
Hab vom ersten Tag an selbst dran gebastelt...
Wenn ich wegen jeden Scheiß zu Ghost gerannt wäre.....dann wär ich jetzt noch viel bleiter als so 
Wie dem auch sei...
Ich hab die Schwinge schon weg....
Die Frage die sich jetzt stellt....
Kann ich die Lager einfach raus klopfen?
Oder brauch ich da irgend ein werkzeug dazu um die Teile raus zu machen?!?!?!?


----------



## Flovs (8. März 2009)




----------



## Flovs (8. März 2009)

So...
ich hab jetzt schon so einiges versucht...
Bekomm die Dinger aber nicht raus...
Rohe Gewalt hab ich bis jetzt mal sein lassen...aber lange dauert es nich mehr 
Also wenn jemand von euch mir gute Tips geben kann.....ich wäre euch sehr dankbar...
Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-FAN (8. März 2009)

Ich hab mich da mal informiert werd des dann morgen schreiben.


----------



## Mr.Dark (10. März 2009)

Brauchst ein Spezialwerkzeug dafür. Oder musst du rausfräßen lassen, würde ich aber nur vom Fachmann machen lassen, zwecks Garantie. Hab die Lager tauschen lassen und die, welche ich über Ghost bekommen habe, sind besser gewesen als die alten (komplettes Set; 30 Euro).


----------



## Flovs (11. März 2009)

Und wie sieht das Werkzeug aus? Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## ruedigold (11. März 2009)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> links die originale rechts die ausm baumarkt


Im Schraubengeschäft und im Netz dürfte es diese auch in Edelstahl geben. Ansonsten scheint es mit der Original-Schraube auch nicht so dolle zu sein mit der Festigkeit, wenn man sieht, wie leicht Du den Inbus rund bekommen hast .....

Die Baumarktschraube kann man evtl auch etwas abschleifen, sodass sie nicht soweit rausguckt ...


----------



## Ghost-FAN (11. März 2009)

Ich hab mir jetz eine Aus Edelstahl geholt aus nem alten Schraubenhändler in München. Passt wieder alles...k


----------



## blackleaf (14. März 2009)

hey ho ihr ERTler,
ein absoluter Antischrauber (leider!) braucht eure hilfe. Ich fahre ein ERT 5007 '07 und war bisher auch ganz zufrieden mit. Allerdings nervt mich die Manitougabel schon ewig; vollständige Ausnutzung des Federwegs unmöglich. War deswegen auch schon im Bikeladen, die haben mir vor allem ein Gabelservice vorgeschlagen, konnten eine bessere Funktion dadurch aber nicht versichern. Neulich hab ich beim fahren irgendwie die Schraube an der Unterseite d. linken Tauchrohrs verloren u. bin trotzdem noch mal gefahren, keine Ahnung ob ich die Gabel nun endgültig im Eimer ist.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Eigentlich möchte ich mir sowieso ein anderes Rad zulegen (Lapierre Froggy 318), aber zwischen möchten u. können liegen leider Welten. Tatsache ist, dass ich mein ERT im jetztigen Zustand kaum losbekommen werde. Entweder muss die Gabel zum Service (jemand Erfahrung mit d. Manitou Nixon, bringts das?) o. ich brauch eine günstige Austauschforke. Empfehlungen? 
Wie gesagt eigentlich würde ich gern auf's Froggy umsteigen, aber meine finanziellen Mittel sind doch sehr eingeschränkt. Wie schätzt ihr das Bikepark Potential des ERT's ein? 
Falls ich beim ERT bleiben sollte, was haltet ihr von einer Umrüstung auf Stahlfederdämpfer? Welche kann ich einbauen? Ich hab keine Ahnung von Einbaulängen usw. hab leider auch kein "Heft" zum meinem ERT mit Spezifikationen 
Noch mal kurz zur Gabel, sollte v.a. funktionieren und günstig sein, Absenkfunktion wäre nett, muss aber nicht sein (eventuell wichtig bei Verkauf). Ich selber hab eine Marzocchi Z1, Drop Off o. ähnliches gedacht. Meine im Forum gelesen zu haben, dass jemand im ERT ne 66 in Kombination mit nem Dämpfer mit mehr Einbaulänge verbaut hat; was haltet ihr davon? 
So glaub das wars, sorry für den langen Post, hoffe ihr versteht mein Promblem einigermaßen und überhäuft mich mit Vorschlägen, Ratschlägen, Tipps, Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten fürs Froggy....Danke im voraus...


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/4/5/5/6/_/micro/P1000274mtbnews.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (26. Juni 2009)

silberfische schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Da ich keine Lust auf nen verbogenen Hinterbau habe, habe ich den Umbau selbst in die Hand genommen. *Bitte nicht über die Schrauben lachen,... ich werde mir noch Edelstahlschrauben besorgen*, hatte aber nur ne normale 8.8er Inbusschraube + Mutter (welche mal etwas blaue Farbe abbekommen hat) zu Hause. So musste ich die Dämpferaufnahmen nur auf einer Seite von 6,x auf 8mm aufbohren.
> 
> ...



So nach fast drei Jahren und dem 'neuen' DHX 5.0 der jetzt den alten DT Swiss 190L (vorher war noch der originale MC3.R drin :kotz: ) abgelöst hat, beginnt sich die die obere Schraube leicht durch zu biegen (Zum großen Teil rechne ich die Verbiegung den zweiteiligen Buchsen von FOX zu).

Hab dann auch mal die Idee der größeren Bolzen übernommen und raus gekomen ist dann folgendes:
(Danke an @Eric.S)

Titan Bolzen d=8mm mit passender Mutter (mit durchgehenden RockShox Buchsen ist es ings. sogar 1,5g leicher )


Jetzt muss ich nur noch abwarten bis die Teile bei mir eintreffen und der Rahmen an den Aufnahmen ausgefräst wird, dann werde ich das Gesammtergebnis nochmal posten !


----------



## Phi-Me (27. Juni 2009)

wooaaaahhh, sieht verdammt geil aus...

aber meine schrauben halten immernoch, auch wenn die voll krum sind...^^


----------



## Katzebuckel (27. Juni 2009)

Hab seit etwa einem 3/4 Jahr den verstärkten Buchsensatz drin und seit dem keine Probleme mehr. 

Welche Dämpfer passen denn da von der EInbaulänge sonst noch rein?


----------



## camajoe (27. Juni 2009)

Die Lösung mit der Buchse sieht ja mal super aus. Hoffe für Dich, das es dann mal hält. Hatte bei meinem ersten Dämpfer auch die durchgehende Buchse verbaut. Nachdem ich dann auf einen Fox RP23 gewechselt habe, war ( ist ) wieder die zweigeteilte Version verbaut. Werde demnächst auch die Schwinge umbauen. Muss allerdings warten bis mein ERT 7500 MOD 2006 wieder da ist ..... denn es ist direkt bei Ghost. Zum 2ten mal ist das Hauptlager oberhalb vom Tretlager hops gegangen. Bisher bin ich 2 Wochen ohne Bike--- es soll allerdings bis Ende kommende Woche wieder beim Händler sein ( Aussage Service Ghost).
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob der Termin eingehalten wird. Wenn ja -- dann bin ich positiv überrascht. Denn mitten in der Saison hätte ich mit längeren Wartezeiten gerechnet.


----------



## kuka.berlin (27. Juni 2009)

@camajoe

Ja die Lager hab ich auch bei der Gelegenheit gewechselt! Habe mir fÃ¼r die vier im Hauptlager gleich bei eBay ein zehner Pack (11â¬) bestell und verbaut, mal schauen wie lange die halten.
Ich musste dabei auch leider feststellen, das das LagergehÃ¤sue im Rahmen auch eine Fehlkonstruktion ist, denn das GehÃ¤use ist nach Oben hin im Rahmen zum Sattelrohr geÃ¶ffnet. Spirch der Dreck und das Wasser was durch den Klemmschlitz oben an der SattelstÃ¼tzenklemmung rein kommt landet dann wohl oder Ã¼bel durch die Schwerkraft im Hauptlager und kommt da auch nicht wieder raus. Da vergammeln die Lager schnell!

In der Regel wird diesem Problem ja mit einer Bohrung (unten am Tretlager) entgegen gewirkt, welche zwar am ERT vorhanden ist aber nicht mit der Problemstelle verbunden ist, sondern nur mit dem Unterrohr. 

Einfache Abhilfe dafÃ¼r ist dann auch mit einem kleinen Bohrer (3 bzw 4mm) zu leisten, in dem man das LagergehÃ¤use an der tiefsten Stelle anbohrt!

edit: Handybild, da mein KartenlesegerÃ¤t net geht .. und Handy Bluetooth hat


----------



## camajoe (27. Juni 2009)

@kuka.berlin


Das habe ich auch schon gesehen, das das Wasser von dem Sattelrohr zu den Lager gelagen kann. Bin am Überlegen hochwertigere Lager zu verbauen ( SKF ). Hast Du zufällig die Maße der Lager?? Dann würde ich mior auch ein Satz auf " Lager " legen bzw. bestellen.
Das andere ist---- wie bekommst Du die Lager raus? Habe keinen Bock den Rahmen beim entfernen der Lager zu beschädigen. Und deswegen spezielles Werkzeug zulegen???
Vielleicht kannst Du mir da ja ein paar Tipps geben.. THX


----------



## kuka.berlin (27. Juni 2009)

17*26*5 

61803 2RS (6803 2RS)

Zum Ausbau:
Alu und Kunststoffringe entfernen.
Mit einer passenden Nuss auf einer Seite am Aussenring des Lagers und auf der anderen Seite am Rahmen auch ne passende Nuss o.ä. anlegen und dann mit einer Gewindestage das gesammte 'Packet' rausziehen.
PS.: Rahmen ruhig mit Heisluftfön erwärmen.

so in etwa:





sieht dan ungefähr so aus ..Bild vom Cube AMS .. unterschied: das ERT hat vier statt der zwei Lager .. sonnst alles Andere identisch!!


----------



## camajoe (28. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Bilder und die Info. Werde wohl in Zukunft die Lager selber wechseln.
Grüße Camajoe


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. Juli 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> So nach fast drei Jahren und dem 'neuen' DHX 5.0 der jetzt den alten DT Swiss 190L (vorher war noch der originale MC3.R drin :kotz: ) abgelöst hat, beginnt sich die die obere Schraube leicht durch zu biegen (Zum großen Teil rechne ich die Verbiegung den zweiteiligen Buchsen von FOX zu).
> 
> Hab dann auch mal die Idee der größeren Bolzen übernommen und raus gekomen ist dann folgendes:
> (Danke an @Eric.S)
> ...



So nun ist es doch schon etwas früher fertig geworden als gedacht 

Das erste Bild vom Eingebauten Dämpfer:




Hier der bearbeitet Rahmen, was ansich doch relativ aufwendig is, die Bohrung fluchtend zu bekommen.




Jetzt noch das zweite Highlight 
Die modifizierten Rockshox Buchsen:










Die Originalen hatte wie hier zu sehen die 0-Ringe in Inneren der Spacer, was ich irgendwie sinnlos fand, da die dort nur die Funktion besitzen, dass abfallen der Spacer zu verhindern. Naja über Sinn und Zweg kann man an dieser Stelle gern streiten!
Ich hab den inneren Rand jedenfalls abgedreht, sodass die 0-Ringe eine Abdichtfunktion für die DU-Buchsen bekommen, und den Dämpfer  ein minimales seitliches Spiel zu lassen um etweilige Tolleranzen der Parallelität der Aufnahmen zueinander auszugleichen.





So ick bau jetzt mein Radl wieder zusammen!!

Freu mich über euer Feedback 

 Kuka


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. Juli 2009)

Nochmal nen bissel OT:

So siehts dann eingebaut aus:




Bei der Gelegenheit auch mal den Dämpfer ein wenig farblich aufgefrischt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkr (7. Juli 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> 17*26*5
> 
> 61803 2RS (6803 2RS)
> 
> ...



Heisst das das ich die komplette Einheit (Lager und Hülse) nach einer Seite rausdrücke??


----------



## kuka.berlin (7. Juli 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Heisst das das ich die komplette Einheit (Lager und Hülse) nach einer Seite rausdrücke??



Ja, du kannst aber auch das Komplette Packet erst in die eine, sodass die Lager einer Seite komplett draußen sind, danach umbauen und die Lager auf der anderen Seite in die andere Richtung auspressen.
Das hat dann den Vorteil, dass du mit dem zweitem Lagerpaar nicht über den Lagersitz des Ersten kommst.
Ist aber im Algeimeinen Wurst wie man es macht, es geht beides.


----------



## dirkr (11. Juli 2009)

Danke kuka.berlin für die Bilder und Erläuterung.

Lager sind raus und wie sahen sie aus? SCHE.........  Komplett verrostet und voll mit Schlamm. Deshlab direkt das Loch nachgebohrt und jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Lager.

Die Lager Übergang Sitzstreben/Wippe haben auch Spiel. Da geht die Achse auch nicht richtig raus. Gibt es etwas was ich da beachten muß?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## kuka.berlin (11. Juli 2009)

dirkr schrieb:


> Die Lager Übergang Sitzstreben/Wippe haben auch Spiel. Da geht die Achse auch nicht richtig raus. Gibt es etwas was ich da beachten muß?
> Danke im voraus.



Diese Lager lassen sich nicht komplett zur einen Seite rausdrücken, da in der Mitte ein Steg ist!
Also erst das eine .. dann das andere zur anderen Seite!


----------



## dirkr (12. Juli 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Diese Lager lassen sich nicht komplett zur einen Seite rausdrücken, da in der Mitte ein Steg ist!
> Also erst das eine .. dann das andere zur anderen Seite!



Ne, meine Frage meinte ich anders. Die kleine Schraube bekomme ich raus, doch wie geht dann die andere raus?


----------



## kuka.berlin (12. Juli 2009)

raus schlagen, wenn nötig. 
Nimmste am besten eine lange M5? Schraube drehtst die ein paar umdrehungen rein, und haust dann mit nem Hammer drauf.


----------



## silberfische (16. Juli 2009)

Also erst mal vorweg, ich finds ja echt erstaunlich, dass dieser Thread noch lebt... 
Nachdem ich bei mir die Dämpferschrauben umgebaut hatte und die Hülsen zwischen den Lagern abgedreht habe (was das Knarzen eliminiert hat), sind keinerlei Probleme mehr aufgetreten. Mittlerweile bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Ggf. wäre es manchmal nicht schlecht, wenn der Dämpfer etwas weniger wippen würde, aber da mir die Performance bergab wichtiger ist, fahre ich mit minimalem SPV-Druck.
Hier mal ein fast aktuelles Bild (Pedalen sind jetzt andere dran, vorne ein anderer Reifen und noch paar kleingkeiten):







kuka.berlin schrieb:


> So nach fast drei Jahren ... beginnt sich die die obere Schraube leicht durch zu biegen (Zum großen Teil rechne ich die Verbiegung den zweiteiligen Buchsen von FOX zu).
> 
> Hab dann auch mal die Idee der größeren Bolzen übernommen und raus gekomen ist dann folgendes:
> (Danke an @Eric.S)
> ...



Na da kann ich mit meinen Schrauben nicht mithalten . Hab zwar noch auf Edelstahlschrauben gewechselt, aber so edel siehts bei mir nicht aus. Aber ich kann auch so gut damit leben, denn die Schrauben halten.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MiLi (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Mein Freund hat Ghost ERT 5700. Er wil jetzt Original Dampfer 190ETE mit FOX 200ETE tauschen. Wir das gut sein oder wird es Problemen mit Geometrie geben???







danke

mfg


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Juli 2009)

Der 10mm länge Dämpfer passt nicht in den Rahmen, da die Kettenstrebe am Hauptlager an den Rahmen anschlägt!
Die Aufnahme geht bei ausgebauten Dämpfer noch ca. 3mm (sprich auf ca, 193mm eye to eye) weiter auseinander, bevor es wie beschrieben zur Kollision kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiLi (19. Juli 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Der 10mm länge Dämpfer passt nicht in den Rahmen, da die Kettenstrebe am Hauptlager an den Rahmen anschlägt!
> Die Aufnahme geht bei ausgebauten Dämpfer noch ca. 3mm (sprich auf ca, 193mm eye to eye) weiter auseinander, bevor es wie beschrieben zur Kollision kommt.



Danke.

Ich habe aber gelesen, dass jemand das ohne Problem gemacht hat  :

"Jetzt habe ich(März 2005) mir einen 4 Way Coil mit 200 mm einbaulänge gekauft und 57 mm Hub.Das Original hat nen 190er und 50 mm Hub drin.Und Jerst JETZT ist das Problem mit dem Anschlagen weg.Zwischendrin telefonierte ich immer mal mit Ghost Bikes,und sie haben mir zugesichert,das Ich masgeblich an der beseitigung der Probleme des Hinterbaus beteiligt war.Soll ich nun Stolz sein,oder nicht?Da zahlt man ein schweine geld,und muss noch selber dran rum schrauben.Aber ansonsten ist das Bike sehr sehr sehr GEIL"

ich habe auch falsche Bike gezeigt. Bike ist EnduroRT ob das etwas geändert.


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Juli 2009)

Hmm, zur Not kannst du ja selber mal nachschauen!
Den Dämpfer an einer Seite lösen und schauen die weit die Wippe noch nach oben geht!

 kuka

edit:

An sich ist es aber auch nicht so eine gute Idee.
Durch die 10mm, die der Dämpfer länger ist kommt der Hinterbau 30mm hoch, der Stitz- und Lenkwinkel müssten somit auch ca. um 1-1,5° steiler werden und das Tretlager kommt hoch.
Man könnte die Winkel zwar mit einer längeren Gabel 'ausgleichen', dann bleibt aber immernoch das Problem, das man dann auf einem dementsprechendem höheren Bock sitzt.
Ob das Fahren dann noch spaß macht, ode wie generell die Fahreigendschaften sind kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## MiLi (22. Juli 2009)

heute haben wir 200ETE eingebaut. geometrie passt nur reifen schleift ein bisschen wenn man ohne feder drauf sitzt und dampfer bis minimun geht. Es schleift nicht mit dem rahmen aber mit diese "trager" fur umwerfer seile. aber das ist kein problem weil auch ohne feder kann man problemlos fahren weil es sehr minimal schleift und er sowieso kein bike parks fahrt. deswegen wird er dampfer niemals bis minimum drucken  

mit "normale" reifen wird es gar nicht schleifen aber er hat diese dicke rubber queens.

wir haben nur deswegen 200ETE eingebaut weil wir sehr gutes Fox Vanilla fur 20 bekommen haben


----------



## Ghost-FAN (22. Juli 2009)

MiLi schrieb:


> wir haben nur deswegen 200ETE eingebaut weil wir sehr gutes Fox Vanilla fur 20â¬ bekommen haben



Is des ne neue Eissorte??


----------



## MiLi (22. Juli 2009)

Ghost-FAN schrieb:


> Is des ne neue Eissorte??


----------



## endhirn (20. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder ein Problem an meinem ERT 7500, Jahrgang 2005.
Ich wollte nun endlich mal alle Lager der Federung wechseln.
Leider bekomme ich die Achse aus dem Hauptlager (neben dem Tretlager) nicht heraus.
Die kleine Schraube habe ich entfernt und nun müsste ich die Achse ja auf der anderen Seite heraus schieben können, aber leider sitzt sie bombenfest.
Hatte das Problem schon mal jemand und wenn ja, wie hat er es gelöst?

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (20. Februar 2010)

Die Achse sitzt generell sehr straff.
Nimm eine M8 Schraube, die lang genug ist -min. 1cm einschrauben- und dann immer mit dem Hammer druff, dann kommt die auch 

 Kuka


----------



## endhirn (21. Februar 2010)

Okay.
Hatte es schon mit etwas Gewalt und einer M8 Schraube probiert, war mir aber nicht sicher ob die Achse wirklich so straff sitzt oder bei mir etwas "anders" ist.
Werde mich dann später gleich nochmal drüber machen.
Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

endhirn


----------



## endhirn (1. März 2010)

Endlich mal wieder Zeit fürs Basteln gefunden und bin doch schon wieder auf ein Problem gestoßen.
Es sind mal wieder 2 Lager die nicht aus dem Rahmen möchten.
Diesmal handelt es sich um die Lager an der Verbindung Hauptrahmen-Umlenkhebel.
Hatte hier im Board schon eine gute Anleitung gefunden, dabei handelt es sich aber nach den Fotos um ein späteres Modell.
Ich besitze ein Ghost ERT 7500 aus dem Jahre 2005.
Ich habe nun bereits versucht die Lager herauszudrücken, was mir aber bis jetzt nicht gelungen ist. Auch erwärmen der Lagerschalen hat nicht zum Erfolg geführt.

Langsam plagen mich Zweifel ob diese Lager überhaupt heraus gedrückt werden können, soll heißen das Verbindungsstück zwischen den Lagern beweglich ist?

Gruß
endhirn


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. März 2010)

Ja .. das sind auch die einzigen Lager die ich noch nicht ausgebaut bekommen habe .. mussten bis aber auch noch nicht gewechselt werden!

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich da nochmal jemand Anderes dazu äussert!

 Kuka

edit: Ich meine, dass in dem Lager auch keine Hüllse drin ist, wie beim Hauptlager.


----------



## endhirn (1. März 2010)

Also bei mir ist im Hauptlager ne Hülse verbaut, ist wohl von Jahrgang zu Jahrgang unterschiedlich.
Hab auch nen Fortschritt gemacht, konnte jetzt über die Rausdrückmethode beide Lager um einen Millimeter aus dem Lagersitz drücken, dann war aber Schluss.
Werde es jetzt mal mit nem Innenabzieher probieren.


----------



## kuka.berlin (1. März 2010)

endhirn schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist im Hauptlager ne Hülse verbaut,...



Meinte ich ja 

so nen Innenazieher muss ich mir auch mal anschaffen


----------



## endhirn (2. März 2010)

Hatte ich falsch verstanden, sorry 

Ja nen Innenlagerabzieher ist schon klasse, leider auch nicht billig wenn man bedenkt wie oft man wohl die Lager wechseln wird.


----------



## gt_giuseppe (4. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

hab mir vor 3 Monaten ein ERT9000 gekauft. Fahre regelmäßig 2-3 Nightrides die Woche. Noch nie Bikepark. Noch nie ein Drop.

Naja und heute beim Duisburg Nightride hat's auf gerader Strecke einmal laut geknackt...und das mittlere Lager der Hinterbau Wippe wahr dahin....
...ehrlich gesagt bin ich entsetzt, dass so etwas an einem Downhill/Freeride Bike welches bisher nur Waldwege gesehen passiert.
Habt ihr hier Erfahrung mit dem Schaden. Welchen Rat habt ihr für mich...so sieht das Ganze übrigens aus...für Tip's bin euch sehr dankbar.



 

Gruß von Giuseppe aus Duisburg...gerade vom Nightride zurück...


----------



## endhirn (5. März 2010)

Also ich würde sagen das Lager hatte von Anfang an einen Herstellungsfehler (falls das Bike bisher echt geschont wurde) oder es unterlag dem normalen Verschleiß. Wie schaut denn das Fett im Lager aus? 
Ich würde die Lager auf beiden Seiten ersetzen und mir auch die Achse anschauen, ob diese einen Schaden davon getragen hat. Falls ja, würde ich da auch eine neue einbauen.


----------



## gt_giuseppe (5. März 2010)

endhirn schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen das Lager hatte von Anfang an einen Herstellungsfehler (falls das Bike bisher echt geschont wurde) oder es unterlag dem normalen Verschleiß. Wie schaut denn das Fett im Lager aus?
> Ich würde die Lager auf beiden Seiten ersetzen und mir auch die Achse anschauen, ob diese einen Schaden davon getragen hat. Falls ja, würde ich da auch eine neue einbauen.


 
Danke für den Kommentar. Fett ist massenweise drin. Achsen hab ich noch nichtausgebaut wg. Garantie. Hab mit S-Tec gesprochen (wo ich das Bike gekauft hab). Die wollen das ganze Bike vor Ort sehen und dann entweder selbst reparieren oder zu Ghost senden...naja...da werd ich ne ganze Weile kein Bike haben...und Leih-Bike is nicht...und Bike zu S-Tec bringen muss ich auch selbst finanzieren...Eddy meint ein Lager welches so schnell kaputt geht, könnte auch aus einem unsauber gearbeiten Hinterbau kommen...was natürlich bedeuten würde, dass ein neues Lager ruckzuck auch wieder hin ist...

...bin mal gespannt...werd euch auf dem Laufenden halten...

...hat bisher hier noch niemand von euch Probleme mit diesem Lager gehabt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt_giuseppe (9. März 2010)

War bei S-Tec mit dem Wippen Lager. Ist dort sofort ausgetauscht worden. Als Grund für die Überbelastung wurde mein zu geringer SAG genannt, der mindestens 15 mm betragen sollte (am Dämpfer mit Gesamtweg von 65 mm gemessen)....
Bin mal gespannt wie lang das Ganze jetzt hält...


----------



## principle (12. April 2010)

gt_giuseppe schrieb:


> War bei S-Tec mit dem Wippen Lager. Ist dort sofort ausgetauscht worden. Als Grund für die Überbelastung wurde mein zu geringer SAG genannt, der mindestens 15 mm betragen sollte (am Dämpfer mit Gesamtweg von 65 mm gemessen)....
> Bin mal gespannt wie lang das Ganze jetzt hält...



Hallo,
15mm bezogen auf welche Dämpferlänge? Kannst Du Deinen Dämpfer mal messen oder kennst den Wert?

Dank und Gruß
Uli


----------



## gt_giuseppe (12. April 2010)

principle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 15mm bezogen auf welche Dämpferlänge? Kannst Du Deinen Dämpfer mal messen oder kennst den Wert?
> 
> Dank und Gruß
> Uli


 
Hallo Uli, Dämpferlänge ist 65 mm. Gruß Giuseppe


----------



## principle (19. April 2010)

gt_giuseppe schrieb:


> Hallo Uli, Dämpferlänge ist 65 mm. Gruß Giuseppe



Hälts das Lager denn nun?

Gruß
Uli


----------



## endhirn (23. April 2010)

Kleine Info, die Lager an der Verbindung Hauptrahmen-Umlenkhebel können an dem 2005er Enduro nicht heraus gedrückt werden sondern müssen entweder durch Erwärmen der Lagerschale oder mit Hilfe eines Innenabziehers entfernt werden. Es ist zwar eine Hülse verbaut, dennoch befindet sich zwischen den Lagern ein fester Abstandshalter.


----------



## Ivonne (10. Mai 2010)

@gt_giuseppe 
Na du machst mir ja Angst!! 
Hab auch eins von 2009, aber absolut keine Mängel! Werde jetzt aber nochmal die Lager fetten und mal schauen, ob irgendwas aus der Reihe tanzt.
Das mit dem Sag versteh ich nicht. Kann mir das mal jemand erklären? 

Halt mich bitte auf dem Laufenden, ob die Wippe nu hält oder wieder nicht. 

Gruß, die geschockte Ivonne


----------



## gt_giuseppe (10. Mai 2010)

...kurzer Zwischenstand...
bin jetzt nach Reparatur insgesamt ca. 150 km gefahren und hab bisher keine Probleme mehr....

...wobei ich jetzt mit deutlich mehr SAG fahre (Dämpfer federt bereits beim normalen Fahren rund 25% der Gesamtfederlänge ein)...

...mit dem Einsatz der Plattform bin ich übrigens vorsichtig...

...die genauen physikalisch/mechanischen Hintergründe der Lagerüberlastung durch geringen SAG sind mir übrigens auch nicht so ganz klar...
...vielleicht kann uns dies jemand von den vielen Fahrrad Mechnaik Experten verraten...hab jedenfalls noch keinen gefunden, der es mir
überzeugend und nachvollziehbar erklären konnte...


----------



## Ivonne (10. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du deswegen einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Das Problem ist ein sehr schwerwiegendes und sollte Dämpfer-Fachmänner vorgestellt werden. Ich würde es machen, aber so richtig kann ich das Problem nicht erklären. Schon garnicht die Sache mit dem Sag.

LG


----------



## Ivonne (11. Mai 2010)

Hi!
Schaust mal bitte im neuen Thread zu dem Thema und erklärst was gebrochen ist? 
hier ist der Link dazu

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

durchwühle meinen Schrank und finde noch eine neue Wippe inklusive aller Schrauben für ein ERT. Hab ich mir mal sicherheitshalber bestellt bei Ghost vor 1 1/2 Jahren. Jetzt hab ich den Rahmen nicht mehr.

Hat jemand interesse dran und fährt den Rahmen noch? Kann die passendenen Lager für den Dämpfer mit drauflegen.

30 Euro für die Wippe und Bolzen...

Der X-Fusion Dämpfer mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter habe ich auch noch. Wurde über Reset Racing getuned und gewartet. 100 Euro.

Gruß,

NoIdead aka Mr.Dark (R.I.P.)


----------



## LordSinclair (31. Mai 2010)

Hätte evtl. Interesse!
Welche Farbe hat denn die Wippe und für welches BJ des Rades ist sie?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Mai 2010)

Sollte für die Jahrgänge 06, 07 passen... evt auch 08, da ab dem letzten Jahr das Enduro anders aussieht. Farbe ist schwarz.


----------



## lumpi0815 (29. September 2010)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> 17*26*5
> 
> 61803 2RS (6803 2RS)
> 
> ...




verfolge diesen thread mit großem interesse und hoffe, hier rat zu bekommen.
habe einen gebrauchten ert von 08 gekauft (bild unten).
die lager sind im eimer.
1. hat zufällig jemad infos zu den lagern (din-nummern), sofern es welche gibt?
2. kann man die lager nur übr ghost beziehen?
3. kann ich alle lager mit der oben gezeigten methode raus ziehen?
4. ich muss wohl auch die schrauben der lagerpunkte ersetzen. gibt es für diese "wellenschrauben mit innengewinde" eine fachbezeichnung, bzw. kriegt man die irgendwo außer bei ghost? insbesondere die mit rotem pfeil markierte schraube muss in meinem fall komplett ersetzt werden.





ich danke schonmal!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. September 2010)

Hol dir einfach den Lagersatz von Ghost. Ich hatte selbst ein ERT von 06, an dem nach gut 2 1/2 Jahren die Lager durch wahren. Die neuen waren jedenfalls besser als die alten, welche ich dann bekommen habe. Denke es waren so um die 25 Euro, die ich damals bezahlt habe.

Selber habe ich es dann nicht gemacht, sondern in einer Werkstatt.


----------



## lumpi0815 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ok.
Ich hab Ghost nun mittlerweile die zweite Mail geschrieben - da tut sich nix....
Ich werd den Rahmen heut zerlegen und dann die Lager raus ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lumpi0815 (11. Oktober 2010)

Weiß zufallig jemand die Buchsenmaße des 2008er Ert gerade? 
Die Lager hab ich übrigens raus!


----------



## Manfred_B... (5. Dezember 2010)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> verfolge diesen thread mit großem interesse und hoffe, hier rat zu bekommen.
> habe einen gebrauchten ert von 08 gekauft (bild unten).
> die lager sind im eimer.
> 1. hat zufällig jemad infos zu den lagern (din-nummern), sofern es welche gibt?
> ...



Servus,

hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. 

Mein Händler hat die Lager selbst mit einem Innenabzieher nicht rausgebracht. Wenn ich den Rahmen nicht verschrotten will muß ich da wohl selbst noch mal ran.

Kann man beim 06 er ERT die Lager wie oben beschrieben mit der Abstandshüle rausziehen oder ist in der Mitte ein fester Anschlag vorhanden?  

VG - Manfred


----------



## lumpi0815 (5. Dezember 2010)

Manfred_B... schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...


ich geh mal davon aus, dass du die stelle meinst, die hier rot makiert ist.
da ist ein anschlag vorhanden. du kannst das lager also nicht zur anderen seite raus drücken. nur raus ziehen. 
ich hab mir erst auch so ne ausziehhülse gebastelt - ging aber auch nicht. dann hab ich ne alte va schraube ausf den inneren sitz des lagers geschweist und die dann mit ner zange raus gezogen.
hört sich jetzt erstmal brutal an, aber wenn du die möglichkeit zum schweisen hast, mach das so! du musst nur sauber arbeiten. das geht ruck zuck.
gruß


----------



## Manfred_B... (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi Lumpi0815,

ich bin jetzt nicht sicher ob wir dasselbe meinen. Hab mich vermutlich nicht klar ausgedrückt. Bei menem vohergehenden Post wollte auch das Bild nicht mit.  

Ich meine das Hauptlager, wie es im Bild deines Beitrags vom 29.09. gut zu sehen ist.

Gruß - Manfred


----------



## lumpi0815 (5. Dezember 2010)

achso!
diese lager kannst du so wie beschrieben heraus drücken. das ging bei mir ohne probleme. vll machst du es noch ein bisschen warm..

dein händler scheint überhaupt kein plan weder vom rahmenaufbau, noch von dem was er da macht, gehabt zu haben.

hier mehr infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438924&highlight=amr+lagerwechsel


----------



## Manfred_B... (5. Dezember 2010)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> achso!
> diese lager kannst du so wie beschrieben heraus drücken. das ging bei mir ohne probleme. vll machst du es noch ein bisschen warm..
> 
> dein händler scheint überhaupt kein plan weder vom rahmenaufbau, noch von dem was er da macht, gehabt zu haben.
> ...



.... super - dank dir für die Info.  

Dann werd ich dem Ding mal entsprechend zu Leibe rücken.   

Viele Grüße - Manfred


----------



## Sparky81 (9. April 2013)

Ich weiß, ich bin seeehhr spät dran, aber hoffentlich gibt´s noch Leute die sich in diesem Thread auskennen und mir sagen was rausgekommen ist!

Hab das Ghost ERT 5700 von 2005...


----------



## endhirn (9. April 2013)

Also ich hab selber ein 7500 und soweit ich mich erinnern kann (ist ja echt schon etwas her) musste man sich an Ghost wenden und man hat eine andere Schwinge bekommen, die das Abscheren der Schraube verhindert. 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## roeb (9. April 2013)

Oder gleich einen neuen Rahmen von Ghost. Ich hatte noch 2-3 Bruchstellen am Rahmen gefunden und für Rund 120 Euro einen aktuellen Rahmen bekommen. Seitdem fahre ich seit über zwei Jahren problemlos damit rum.


----------



## Sparky81 (9. April 2013)

Mit dem Dämpfer (X-FUSION O2 PVA DC, 145 mm) ist nicht´s rausgekommen?

edit:

Hoffe Sie machen bei mir dann mehr als nur die Schwinge zu tauschen... Warte im Moment auf einen Rückruf. (Werde ich warscheinlich morgen immer noch warten...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparky81 (9. April 2013)

Peinlich, peinlich... 

Hab gerade bemerkt dass ich das 2007er Modell habe (das in grau). Gefällt mir optisch um einiges besser, weil das Design schlichter ist.

Gibt es bei diesem Bj auch was zu beanstanden? Oder hatte ich mehr Glück?

Okay, die Schaltung funzt noch immer nicht, aber dass wird mein neuer Bikeshop schon hinbekommen!

Mit dem Dämpfer gibt's nichts? Gehört er nur mal richtig eingestellt?

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghost-FAN (9. April 2013)

Ich habe das 2007er ert 9000 2 Jahre sehr oft im Bikepark bewegt und jetzt fährt es mein Vater und es steht nach einem Lagertausch da wie neu! Einzig die kleinen Beilagscheiben hinten(sehr dünn) hat es mir durch ein defektes lager zerrieben. Die habe ich aber kostenlos von meinem Ghost Händler bekommen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. April 2013)

Sparky81 schrieb:


> Peinlich, peinlich...
> 
> Hab gerade bemerkt dass ich das 2007er Modell habe (das in grau). Gefällt mir optisch um einiges besser, weil das Design schlichter ist.
> 
> ...



 Leute werdet erwachsen....6 Jahre ist das Rad nun alt


----------



## Sparky81 (10. April 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Leute werdet erwachsen....6 Jahre ist das Rad nun alt



Trotzdem hat das Rad keine 30km auf dem Buckel und ist noch so gut wie neu...


----------

